# Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros



## Elfriede (29. Jan. 2012)

Liebe Teichfreunde,

in wenigen Wochen werde ich wieder nach Paros zurückkehren, leider ohne zündende Idee, wie ich meinen filterlosen Teich in Griechenland ein wenig verbessern könnte. Da ich jegliches Material für Verbesserungen nach Paros mitnehmen muss (es gibt dort nichts für Teiche), muss ich vorweg alles im Detail bedenken um die notwendigen Dinge hier einkaufen zu können. Aber was ist für meinen Teich nowendig? 

Ein Schwachpunkt ist in meinem Teich nicht zu übersehen, den ich irgendwie beheben will oder muss. Ich will kurz beschreiben, wie mein filterloser, ca. 80m³ großer Schwimmteich läuft, der aus einem  Hauptteich und drei kleinen etwas höher gelegenen Außenbecken besteht. 

Neben dem Teich befinden sich zwei auf Teichniveau eingegrabene, runde  300 Liter- Regentonnen, die mit einer Schwerkraftleitung aus dem Teich verbunden sind. Die erste Tonne nimmt das Wasser aus der Schwerkraftleitung auf und ist mit der zweiten Tonne verbunden, wo  eine Pumpe das Wasser in die Außenbecken leitet, von wo es wieder in den Teich zurückfließt. Das heißt also, dass das Wasser  ungereinigt und ständig im Teich zirkuliert. Zwar setzt sich in den zwei Tonnen etwas an Schmutz ab, den ich einfach über die Bodenabläufe ablassen kann, aber viel an mechanischer Reinigung bringt das nicht, biologisch natürlich überhaupt nichts. Da auch die Teichpflanzen  keinen nennenswerten Beitrag zur Wasserreinigung leisten, da sie auf Paros einfach nicht richtig wachsen wollen und der Teich ja auch altert (14 Jahre)  sind Probleme mit dem Wasser vorprogrammiert, zudem großzügige Wasserwechsel auf der trockenen Insel in der Regel auch nicht möglich sind.

Jedes Jahr denke ich über Verbesserungen nach, natürlich  auch über eine funktionierende mechanisch-biologische Filterung, die an meinem Teich jedoch weitgehend wartungsfrei ablaufen müsste, da ich sie nicht ganzjährig betreuen könnte.  

Vollautomatische Filter, meist riesige Dinger, habe ich im Internet zwar gefunden, aber sie scheiden für mich aus, da ich an den Teich mit keinem Transportmittel herankomme. Nichts darf größer und schwerer sein als man zu zweit tragen kann. Wahrscheinlich habe ich also nur die Möglichkeit effizienter zu nützen was es bei mir bereits gibt, also die Schwerkraftleitung aus dem Teich und die zwei Regentonnen.

Auf  meiner  Suche nach brauchbaren Möglichkeiten hier im Forum und im Internet bin ich auf den Sifi-Patronenfilter gestoßen (leider ohne Gewichtsangabe) und hoffe, dass Ihr mir sagen könnt ob folgende Idee für meinen Teich tauglich ist oder ob es eine bessere Lösung für mich gibt. Ich wäre für jede Idee dankbar, je einfacher umso lieber, da ich auf Paros mit Hilfe nicht rechnen kann.

Ich habe ein Foto aus 2005 vom Einbau der Regentonnen gefunden, auf dem die Leitungen noch zu sehen sind, die jetzt im Erdreich liegen.

Foto vom Einbau der Regentonnen

 


Könnte folgende Ausführung funktionieren und was würde sie bringen?

1. Einbau von Sifi 4 oder 5 in die erste Tonne
2. Füllung der zweiten Tonne mit einem Filtermaterial ( eventuell aufgeschäumtes Glas), das zur Reinigung nicht herausgenommen sondern nur abgespritzt werden muss, da Bodenablauf vorhanden.
3. Eine zusätzliche, kleinere Tonne zur Auslagerung der Pumpe aus Tonne 2

Ob ich die angedachte Ausführung auch selber schaffen könnte  ist  ungewiss, sicher aber wäre ich bei einem Versuch auf Euere geduldige Hilfe angewiesen und ich bitte schon heute darum, was auch immer zur Ausführung kommen mag.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Joerg (29. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede,
gerne komme ich mal zum helfen vorbei, die Lage ist ja toll. 

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du nicht einen extra Filterteich oder was in dieser Richtung anlegen willst.
Falls der Teich praktisch wartungsfrei laufen soll, kommst du meiner Ansicht nach um ein wenig Technik nicht herum.

Die eine 300 Liter Tonne mit Bürsten, ist dür die Menge an Grobschmutz ungeeignet. Auch die Reinigungsleistung ist bei Bürsten nicht optimal und manuelle Reinigungsarbeiten sind nötig.

Eine SIFI ist nicht schwer (< 10KG) und wird sicher eine Verbesserung bringen. Der gröbere Schmutz wird von dem runden Sieb aufgehalten und dann von innen mit Spülarmen abgespült. 
Dadurch ergeben sich 2 Schwierigkeiten. Es ist eine Spülpumpe nötig, die automatisch im Intervall spülen muss. Fällt die aus, kann der Filter leer laufen.
Der Dreck sammelt sich in der ersten Tonne - dort muss er regelmäßig abgelassen werden.
Hole ich den dann nicht schnell genug raus, löst sich ein Teil davon wieder im Wasser und die Nährstoffe bleiben im Teich.

Aus diesem Ansatz kam dann eine Weiterentwicklung - der Trommelfilter. Dieser ist eigentlich nur eine waagerechte Filterpatrone, wo das Wasser innen einläuft.
Bei der Spülung werden die Partikel aber von einer Schmutzrinne innen aufgefangen und dann sofort automatisch aus dem Teich befördert. Der Dreck läuft ohne zutun in den Abfluss. 
Die Steuerung der Spülpumpe läuft automatisch über den Wasserstand im Filter. Auch Störungen werden berücksichtigt.

Diese TF sind in der Regel aus hochwertigen Materialien gefertigt und für lange Lebensdauer ausgelegt. Sollten bei Markengeräten in deinem Fall um die 2000€ kosten.
Sie sind recht kompakt und lassen sich in den vorhandenen Platz einbauen.


----------



## RKurzhals (29. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede,
es freut mich immer, hier von Dir zu hören . Gerade in einem der Filterthreads hast Du hier einen guten Tipp zur Bodengestaltung einer Filtertonne gegeben, kann ich nur unterstreichen.. .
Damit bin ich schon gar nicht so mal gut im Tipp geben, will mich aber trotzdem mal schaffen... .
Bei Deiner Teichgröße wirst Du es leistungsbedingt kaum schaffen, Schwebstoffpartikel vor ihrem Absetzen, oder ihrer Auflösung in den Filter zu bekommen .
Als zweites hast Du oft Temperaturen, bei denen weniger die Wassertemperatur als der Sauerstoffgehalt für die Abbaugeschwindigkeit organischer Nährstoffe entscheidend sind.
Ein Patronenfilter wäre da sicherlich eine gute Wahl, gerade weil es etwas kleiner sein darf als hierzulande, und trotzdem wohl noch gut läuft.
Leider befürchte ich, dass wir den Teich selbst als "Filter" außer acht lassen. Dort wäre mein stärkster Ansatz. Eine passende Bepflanzung, und Durchströmung der Becken durch die Pflanzbereiche ist sicher am effektivsten. Dazu gibt es z. B. Rohrpumpen, oder Luftheber (in diesem Fall hervorragend geeignet ), um das ganze möglichst gut innerhalb eines Beckens zu gestalten.
Das wäre mein Tipp, statt des Erweiterns des vorhandenen Filters.


----------



## Elfriede (30. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Jörg,

danke für Deine schnelle Antwort und Dein Angebot. Ja, schön ist es wirklich auf Paros, wenn auch aus vielen Gründen sehr schwierig dort einen Teich zu betreiben.

Dass die Bürsten in der Regentonne nicht viel bringen ist mir klar, ich verwende sie auch kaum mehr, denn Grobschmutz, wie abgestorbene Pflanzenteile oder Blätter gibt es kaum in meinem Teich. 

Die Außenbecken habe ich ursprünglich als Pflanzenfilter mit verschiedenen Kiesschichtungen  angelegt aber nach einigen Jahren wieder ausgeräumt, da sich in dem nährastoffarmen Wasser  kein Pflanzenwachstum einstellte. Daran würde sich auch mit einem weiteren Filterteich nichts ändern, denn ohne zusätzliche Düngung wächst in meinem Teich so gut wie gar nichts, außer einigen Armleuchteralgen, wie ich aus bald 
14 jähriger Erfahrung weiß. Ob eine technische Ausstattung, welcher Art auch immer, ein kräftiges, gesundes Pflanzenwachstum ersetzen kann weiß ich nicht, eher zweifle ich daran, aber da die chemische Schiene für mich ausscheidet, bleibt mir keine andere Wahl.

Von den möglichen Problemen mit dem SIFI habe ich auch schon im Internet gelesen und ich danke Dir, dass Du mir das Risiko noch einmal aufgezeigt hast. Ich habe mir auch Trommelfilter angeschaut aber konnte mir den Einbau in eine Regentonne nicht vorstellen. Außerdem habe ich von Filtern überhaupt  keine Ahnung, deshalb bin ich wahrscheinlich bei dem SIFI hängen geblieben, denn er erschien mir in einem Video sehr einfach und handlich, verbaut in einer Regentonne und als betriebsbereit beworben, so dass ich mir vorstellen konnte, ihn selbst zu installieren. Ich werde mich jetzt einmal eingehender  mit möglichen Trommelfiltern auseinandersetzen, was schwieriger sein wird als beim SIFI, von dem es offenbar nur ein einziges Modell und Fabrikat gibt.

Mit Dank und lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (30. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Rolf,

ich danke Dir sehr für Deine Antwort.
Dein Ansatz entspricht ziemlich genau meinen Vorstellungen von einem gut funktionierenden Teich, nämlich, den Teich selbst als Filter zu betrachten, mit einem großzügigen Volumen und üppig wachsender Bepflanzung. So hatte ich mir meinen Teich auch vorgestellt und  bin noch immer überzeugt davon, dass mein Teich auch ohne Technik so funktionieren könnte, wenn die Pflanzen ihre Funktion im Teich erfüllen könnten,  was sie auf Paros  aber leider nicht tun, warum auch immer.

Von Rohrpumpen habe ich wenig  Ahnung und schon gar nicht, wie ich sie in meinem Teich  sinnvoll einsetzen könnte, aber ich werde mich damit beschäftigen wie mit allen Möglichkeiten, die zu einer  Verbesserung meiner Teichsituation führen könnten.

Vielen Dank einstweilen und liebe Grüße aus Osttirol
Elfriede


----------



## Nori (30. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Normalerweise würde ich sagen versuch es mit anderer Tonnenbestückung - ABER: Entweder wird es zu wartungsaufwändig oder es nimmt Ausmasse an, die du platzmässig nicht hast.
Ich denke du solltest einmal in den sauren Apfel beissen und einen Vlies-oder Trommelfilter anschaffen, der auch auf das Teichvolumen ausgelegt ist (selbst 5 Tonnen werden da nicht ausreichen - zumindest nicht mit überschaubarem Arbeitsaufwand und entsprechenden Standzeiten).
Dieses Gerät wirst du bestimmt nicht nach Griechenland tragen können - das muss angeliefert werden!
Was du im Fall eines Vliesers machen kannst - bei deinen künftigen Deutschlandbesuchen kannst du immer neues Vlies mitnehmen - das kannst du tragen.
Nach dem Vlieser noch ne vorhandene Tonne (oder auch 2) mit Biomedien - in der 2. Tonne die Pumpe höher setzen und unter der Pumpe ein Volumen noch als Biokammer verwenden - sonst vergeudest du eine Tonne nur als Pumpenkammer.
Wird natürlich nicht billig - aber dann hast du ne solide Filteranlage.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Annett (30. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Moin.

Ich bin ja nicht so der Technik-Freak, aber muss man die Vliesrollen nicht alle paar Wochen wechseln?
Wer soll dies tun, wenn Elfriede über den Winter nicht vor Ort ist?

@Elfriede
Ich bewundere Deine Ausdauer, mit der Du Deinen Traum von einem halbwegs klaren Teich verfolgst. Andere hätten vermutlich schon lange aufgegeben und einen Pool aus dem Teich gemacht...

Nach wie vor kann ich mir nicht so recht vorstellen, dass es keine Wasserpflanzen geben soll, die mit Deinen Bedingungen klar kommen. Leider reicht mein Pflanzenwissen nicht all zu weit, als dass ich diesbezüglich Vorschläge machen könnte. Aber vielleicht könnten sich die richtigen Pflanzenspezies damit (nochmal) auseinander setzen. Langjährige, ernsthafte Aquarianer kennen sich doch bezüglich der Naturstandorte ihrer Fische teilweise extrem gut aus. Manche machen sogar Reisen zu den Fundorten ihrer Pfleglinge. Die meisten versuchen zusätzlich zu den Fischen passende Pflanzen in ihren Becken zu kultivieren. 
Das Angebot an Wärme und Licht auf Paros gibt es ganz sicher auch anderswo auf unserem Planeten. Bleibt das nährstoffarme Wasser, dass sicherlich auch noch andere Besonderheiten hat. 
Warum soll es kein natürliches Gewässer geben, dass Deinem Teich in etwa entspricht? Und wenn es das gibt, dann haben bestimmt ein paar Pflänzchen diese Nische entdeckt und sich entsprechend angepasst. 
Vielleicht fehlt Dir nur bisher der richtige Kontakt zu solch einem versierten Aquarianer?
Das es Pflanzen gibt, die wir "Normalos" nie gesehen haben, zeigen beispielsweise die Bilder aus Paraguay https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/27049

Aber zurück zur Technik.
Hattest Du eigentlich damals den vorgestellten Low-Cost-Filter mit den Filterfasern von Werner (wp-3d) in Paros ausprobiert? Falls ja - hat der (optisch) was gebracht?
Eine biologische Filterung (Umwandlung Ammonium/Ammoniak zu Nitrit und weiter zu Nitrat) brauchst Du m.M.n. eher nicht. Oder hattest Du diesbezüglich schon mal Probleme? Die haben doch eigentlich nur die Fischteichbesitzer. 

Bleibt eine möglichst wartungsfreie, mechanische Filterung... mit Patrone, Trommler, Vlieser oder was auch immer. 
Da ihr ja Internet auf Paros habt, könnte man die Filterung überwachen und einen Alarm auslösen lassen, wenn etwas nicht richtig funktioniert. 
Dann bräuchtet Ihr aber trotzdem mindestens eine Person auf der Insel, die im Notfall schnell am Teich sein und die richtigen Handgriffe machen kann. Gibt es so jemanden?


----------



## karsten. (30. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede

ich glaube nicht , dass Du ein Problem hast was mit mechanischen Filtern zu lösen ist .


Armleuchteralgen sind u.a. Zeigerpflanzen für nährstoffarmes kalkhaltiges Wasser und können eine Dominaz gegenüber höheren Pflanzen entwickeln.
Die Cyanos wiederrum können sich sich aus einem manchmal minimalen  Überangebot an Stickstoff ,Phosphor (und irgendwo hab ich gelesen )  Eisen bedienen
ein auslösender Faktor ist sicher Deine "Beleuchtung" ) und ...... Pech

ich würde mit kraftig Wasserbewegung (venturi und /oder Rieselfilter)
experimentieren und dann wenn nötig in die andere Richtung mit Co2 Generatoren experimentieren.  


mfG


----------



## Elfriede (30. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Annett,

auch ich habe mit der Teichtechnik so gar nichts am Hut und wirklich  keine Ahnung davon. Ich bin  also vollkommen auf Empfehlungen und Unterweisungen von sachverständigen Usern hier im Forum angewiesen.

Meine Ausdauer hängt wohl damit zusammen, dass mir mein Teich trotz häufig  getrübter
Sicht große Freude macht, denn schmutzig wirkt er nie, es gibt auch keine sichtbar störenden Schwebepartikel und außerdem haften ihm nie irgendwelche, unangenehmen Gerüche an,- auch nicht meiner Haut, wenn ich nach einer Stunde aus dem Teich steige. Die Trübung stört mich auch nicht wirklich, aber was mich tatsächlich frustriert ist der Zustand meiner Pflanzen, denn selbst im Frühling sehen sie immer schon herbstlich und schütter aus.

Annett, ich habe schon viele Pflanzenratschläge bekommen und alle umgesetzt, leider mit sehr geringem Erfolg. Heuer will ich es im Frühling noch einmal mit verschiedenen __ Aquarienpflanzen  nach Empfehlungen hier aus dem Forum probieren.

Ich bin mir inzwischen ziemlich sicher, dass nicht das Klima auf Paros das Wachstum der Pflanzen verhindert, sondern nur das Wasser dafür verantwortlich ist, denn sonst müssten Wasserhyazinthen meinen Teich eigentlich zuwuchern und nicht schon nach kürzester Zeit eingehen. Danke für den Pflanzenlink aus Paraguay, er hat mich an die vielen, erfolglosen Versuche mit diesen schönen Pflanzen erinnert.

Es stimmt, Annett, Probleme mit Nitrit, Nitrat, Phosphat usw. hatte ich nie, jedenfalls nicht messbar, auch nicht, als ich noch jede Menge Fische im Teich hatte.

Ja, den fabelhaften Low-Kost-Filter hatte ich über Monate im Einsatz  und tatsächlich hat er eine leichte optische Verbesserung gebracht, aber ich denke, er war mit meinem Wasservolumen etwas überfordert, wahrscheinlich müsste ich mehrere dieser Dinger einsetzen.

Irgendwie habe ich mich jetzt durch die Schreiberei wieder weit von einer sinnvollen Teichtechnik für Paros entfernt, wahrscheinlich weil ich selbst nicht abschätzen kann, was sie für meinen Teich bringen könnte.

Mit Dank und lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Limnos (30. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede

Ich glaube nicht, dass eine Filterung etwas bringt. Das, was ein Filter bestenfalls leisten kann, ist, dass er den Abbau von Stoffen beschleunigt und unterstützt. Ansonsten hält er nur feste Stoffe zurück, wobei das Wasser nach wie vor durch sie hindurchfließt. Feststoffe gelangen erst mit der Reinigung des Filters aus dem Kreislauf. Die Endprodukte dieses Abbaus kann kein Filter aus den Wasser entfernen. Hier sind dann Pflanzen aller Art gefragt: von der Schwebealge bis zum __ Schilf, 
Mein Vorschlag wäre zur "Filterung" ein flaches ca 30cm tiefes Becken, flächenmäßig mindestens ebensogroß wie der Teich, mit  einer 25 cm Substratschicht zu füllen und darin riedartige Pflanzen (z.B. __ Rohrkolben, Schilf, Teichsimse, __ Seggen, __ Binsen, __ Papyrus oder Regenschirmpflanze) zu setzen. Es ist das Prinzip der Rieselfelder, bzw es wird auch angewendet um Haushaltsabwässer  incl. Sanitärabwässer zu reinigen, wo es keine Abwasserentsorgung gibt. Der Filterteich sollte höherliegen als der Teich und mit einer Pumpe gespeist werden. Ein Wasserrrücklauf sollte in erster Linie von der Grundsohle dieses Teichs her durch Schwerkraft erfolgen. Dazu muss das Pflanzsubstrat sehr durchlässig sein (Granulat oder Kies). 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## RKurzhals (30. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Wolfgang und karsten,
nachdem Ihr auch Elfriede einen Tipp a la "Pflanzenfilter" gegeben habt, kann man doch unsere Beiträge so zusammenfassen, dass das Teichwasser "geschickt" durch die Pflanzen zu lenken wäre?
Ein Siebfilter bei den Tonnen ist sicher nicht verkehrt. Trommel- oder Vliesfilter sind effektiver in der "Partikelbekämpfung", doch das ist wohl nicht die Lösung des Problems.
Rohrpumpen kann man sich z. B. bei Koi-Discount anschauen. Dies soll keine Werbung sein, sondern nur eine schnelle Info von mir. Diese Dinger bewegen viel Wasser bei weniger Stromverbrauch, wenn es nicht ums Fördern geht. Ich kann mir so eine "Art" Filtergraben in den vorhandenen Pflanzenzonen vorstellen. Wenn man den geschickt anlegt, und die Pflanzenzone zum Teich hin breit genug ist, muss dieser nicht perfekt abgetrennt vom übrigen Teich sein, damit die Zone gut durchströmt wird. Auch einen Pumpenschacht, positioniert zwischen der "Mitte" und dem Teichrand in einer kompakten größeren Pflanzzone sollte so wirken. Wenn das Wasser aus dem Pumpenschacht durch unterirdische, gelochte Rohre läuft, hätte man sogar einen "Bodenfilter". Damit der nicht zu schnell kolmatiert, ist sicher einiges an "Bauaufwand" nötig.
Soweit meine Ideen zum Thema.


----------



## Piroska (30. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede!

Ich habe ähnlich Probleme mit meinen Wasserpflanzen. Mein Schwimmteich ist in Ungarn. Im Sommer sehr viel Sonne und kein Schatten, Wassertemperaturen überwiegend 28, zeitweise 30 Grad. 22 Grad Gesamthärte. Ich habe mir bei der Einrichtung meines Teiches die Pflanzpakete von NG geholt und dann die Pflanzen, die ich in Ungarn ergattern konnte. U.a. habe ich dort eine Valisneri ¿ (Ironie) gekauft, die sich seit 2004 in meinem Teich hält und auch mäßig wuchert. Meine Probleme mit dem Teich sind nur die Schwebealgen und der Bedarf an neuen Pflanzen. Jetzt möchte ich einen Teil des Pflanzenfilters abteilen und in einen Bew. Bodenfilter umwandeln, nachdem ich diesen Teil mit Mörtel "gepanzert" habe (wegen der Rhizome des Schilfs). Ich glaube mittlerweile, dass bei mir mehr Pflanzen eingehen und vermodern und dadurch für mehr Nährstoffe sorgen, als dass sie diese entfernen. 
Ansonsten habe ich auch keinen Filter. Allerdings habe ich den ursprünglichen Ufergraben in einen Filtergraben umgestaltet, in dem ich "Kammern" abgeteilt habe (nach dem Prinzip eines "Hamburger Mattenfilters") und mit verschiedenen Filtermaterialien bestückt habe.  

Ich bin im Februar für eine Woche in Ungarn und könnte dir evtl. Ableger der Valisnerie mit nach Deutschland bringen, wenn der Teich nicht gerade zugefroren ist. 

VG
Annette


----------



## Elfriede (30. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Nori,

gerade habe ich bemerkt, dass meine Antwort an Dich, die ich mittags einstellte,  nicht angezeigt wird. Also, nochmals vielen Dank für Deine Mühe. 

Deinen Ansatz, - wenn schon Technik, dann aber auch richtig! - kann ich zwar gut nachvollziehen, aber für einen fischlosen Teich, in dem auch keine Pflanzen vergammeln, ist mir der Aufwand einfach zu groß, denn alle dazu nötigen  Umbauten ließen sich bei mir nur händisch erledigen.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Joerg (30. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede,
eigentlich sollte dein Problem doch nicht so groß sein. 
Aus dem Link von Karsten: "Dort, wo Armleuchteralgen wachsen, geht es dem Wasser und den darin lebenden Tieren und Pflanzen gut."

Dein Wasser ist nährstoffarm und daher wachsen bei dir nur wenige Pflanzen, die darauf speziell angepasst sind. 
Viele Teichbesitzer wünschen sich nährstoffarmes Wasser, weil dann die Fadenalgen nicht mehr so extrem wachsen. 

Welcher Art ist denn die Trübung?
Es könnten Schwebstoffe sein, die lassen sich mit einer feinen Filterung rausholen.
Sind es Schwebealgen, kann man die mit einer UVC Behandlung effektiv rausholen. Die Abbauprodukte werden sich dann in Nährstoffe umwandeln und die Pflanzen wachsen wieder. 

Ein Siebfilter ist aber zur allgemeinen Verbesserung der Filters sicher nicht schlecht. Der kostet recht wenig, arbeitet effektiver als die Bürsten und die Reinigung ist auch deutlich einfacher.
Die Idee, die 2. Tonne mit Materiel zu füllen halte ich auch für sinnvoll. Dort wird sicher auch was hängen bleiben und sich dort umwandeln.

Für die Entfernung der Schwebealgen ist der, wie die anderen Filter auch, nicht geeignet.


----------



## Elfriede (31. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Karsten,

mit Deiner Antwort haben sich meine Zweifel an der Sinnhaftigkeit meines Vorhabens noch weiter verstärkt, ich hätte wohl besser auf mein Bauchgefühl hören sollen, anstatt mich mit dem Thema Filtertechnik zu beschäftigen, als kostspieliges Experiment mit wahrscheinlich bescheidenen Erfrolgsaussichten.

Kräftige Wasserbewegung fühlt sich für mich sehr gut an, ich  habe aber bisher leider immer darauf verzichtet um CO2 zu sparen. Mit Wodka und Hefe werde ich bei meiner Teichgröße zwar nicht ans Ziel kommen, aber da es ohne  CO2-Versorgung  sicher nicht abgehen wird, werde ich mich endlich nach einer anwendbaren Ausrüstung umsehen, was ich eigentlich  schon vor Jahren hätte tun sollen, da der permanente CO2- Mangel so alt ist wie mein Teich.

Die "Beleuchtung" an meinem Teich lässt sich ja leider nicht dimmen, aber vielleicht das Wasser? Was denkst Du, könnte eine Einfärbung des Wassers etwas bringen? Ich habe von dieser Methode einmal im Zusammenhang mit Cyanos gelesen.

Mit Dank und lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (31. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Wolfgang,

Dein Vorschlag mit dem Rieselfeld könnte mir auch gefallen, sie ist auf meinem Grundstück aber nicht machbar, denn ebene Flächen gibt es in meinem  steilen Felshang nicht. Ein Platz für  Haus und Teich, (größte, ebene Fläche) musste seinerzeit aus den Felsen gesprengt werden.
Die Idee finde ich aber faszinierend, besonders für Schwimmteiche und sie scheint mir bei ausreichendem Platzangebot eine ideale Lösung zu sein.

Ich danke Dir und grüße Dich aus Osttirol
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (31. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Piroska,

an schlecht wachsenden Pflanzen und Schwebealgen kann man wirklich verzweifeln, ich kann Deine  Probleme also gut nachfühlen. 

Wolfgangs Vorschlag finde ich einfach super, ließe er sich bei Dir vielleicht realisieren? 

Ich danke Dir für Dein Angebot, mir eventuell einige Vallsineria-Ableger zu überlassen, aber ich habe sie mit anderen Aquariumpflanzen bereits bestellt und hoffe, dass sie bei mir auch wachsen werden, da wir offenbar ähnliche Teichbedingungen haben.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Österreich nach Ungarn
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (31. Jan. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Rolf, 

danke für Deinen Link zu den Rohrpumpen, den ich mir schon angeschaut habe. Wie und wo ich sie in meinem Teich zur besseren Durchströmung einsetzen könnte weiß ich allerdings noch nicht, aber ich bin mir gefühlsmäßig sicher, dass mehr Bewegung des Wassers meinem Teich gut tun würde.

@all
Am Abend will ich mir noch einmal alle Vorschläge zur Verbesserung meines Teichs genauer zu Gemüte führen und werde Euch dann wohl noch um weitere Informationen und Hilfe bitten müssen und hoffe jetzt schon auf Euere  Geduld.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Osttirol
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (1. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Jörg,

Deinen Eintrag habe ich gestern leider übersehen und bin erst jetzt bei der nochmaligen Durchsicht aller Ratschläge darauf gestoßen.

Mag sein, dass sich viele Teichbesitzer nährstoffarmes Wasser wünschen, da darin tatsächlich keine Fadenalgen wachsen, jedenfalls bei mir nicht, aber leider wachsen auch 
kaum andere Pflanzen unter sehr nährstoffarmen Bedingungen. Selbst __ Tausendblatt tut sich schwer in meinem Teich, obwohl es als Pflanze für nährstoffarme Gewässer beschrieben wird.

Deine Frage nach der Art der Trübung ist schwer zu beantworten, sie wirkt in etwa  wie reines  Wasser durch eine nicht ganz klare Brille betrachtet, völlig ohne sichtbare Schwebestoffe. Die Mikroalgen in meinem Teich, wie verschiedene Blaualgen, Kieselalgen usw. sind nur im Mikroskop zu sehen, grüne Schwebealgen der Volvox-Art habe ich nicht.

Die Bürsten in der ersten Tonne täuschen, sie wurden von mir kaum genützt, denn die zwei Regentonnen waren nicht als Filter gedacht, sondern lediglich  als Pumpenkammer ( ich wollte keine Pumpe im Teich) und als Gießwasserbehälter für den Garten. Der Gedanke, sie vielleicht effizienter zu nützen kam mir erst im Zusammenhang mit der SIFI-Idee, die  mir als zusätzliche Option zu anderen Maßnahmen zur Verbesserung meines Teichs ja offen bleibt.

Deine und alle anderen Vorschläge waren für mich außerordentlich wichtig und  hilfreich und ich danke sehr für die vielen Denkanstöße, die ich allerdings erst einmal verarbeiten muss um zu den hoffentlich  richtigen Entscheidungen zu kommen.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Joerg (4. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Halllo Elfriede,
ich denke mal du solltest eine UVC mal ausprobieren.
Die wirkt gegen Schwebealgen und auch Bakterien im Wasser. Beides kann eine deutliche Trübung verursachen.
Falls es Schwebealgen sind, werden sich die dann zersetzen und die Nährstoffe an das Wasser abgeben.

Sowohl die Leistung der UVC als auch die Umwälzrate muss zusammen passen, damit ein sichtbares Ergebnis zustande kommt.

Am besten geeignet sollte wohl eine Tauch UVC sein. Diese hängst du in die erste Tonne anstatt der Bürsten.
Damit auch ordentlich Wasser umgewälzt wird, solltest du am besten eine Rohrpumpe nehmen.


----------



## Elfriede (4. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Jörg, 

bisher war ich immer eine strikte Gegnerin von UVC, außerdem war für mich UVC immer nur mit einer Filteranlage denkbar. Ich will ganz sicher nicht alle Mikroorganismen in meinem Teich liquidieren, aber einen kurzzeitigen Versuch, um ihre Dichte etwas  zu verringern, kann ich mir inzwischen vorstellen. Dein Hinweis auf die Möglichkeit  einer Tauch UVC ist für mich schon einmal  eine sehr wertvolle Information, aber in  welcher Größenordnug  sollte ich sie bestellen und gibt es weitere Kriterien, die  beim Kauf zu beachten sind?

Nicht ganz verstanden habe ich den beschriebenen Einsatz der Tauch UVC, bzw. welches Wasser ich mit einer Rohrpumpe umwälzen sollte, - das Wasser im Teich oder in der 
1.Tonne, in die jetzt das Teichwasser über die Schwerkraftleitung (110 mm) einfließt. Welche Rohrpumpen - Stärke sollte ich bestellen? Für mich sehen die Rohrpumpen, die ich im Internet gefunden habe, alle gleich aus, gibt es trotzdem größere Qualitätsunterschiede?

Vielen Dank und liebe Grüße
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (8. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Teichfreunde,

Ich bin sehr froh darüber, dass niemand von Euch eine Filteranlage für meinen Teich für zwingend notwendig hält, denn dadurch entfällt für mich die Sorge, dass während meiner langen Abwesenheit ein Defekt auftauchen und Schaden anrichten könnte. So wie mein Teich bis jetzt funktionierte, war eine gröbere Panne nahezu ausgeschlossen.

Ich stelle hier ein Foto vom 30.Oktober 2011 ein, das den Teich fast zu Gänze und frei von ablenkenden Seerosen zeigt. Viel ist dazu nicht zu erklären. 


 




Die frei sichtbare Wasserfläche hat ca. 65 m². Die vordere Ecke rechts (Norden) zeigt die größte Tiefe mit 2,20m an, darunter befindet sich noch ein 40x40 cm großes Schlammloch, leider ohne Schmutzablass, weil sich darunter bewohnte Räume befinden. 

Von allen Seiten neigt sich die stufenlose Teichwanne von ca. 70-80 cm Wassertiefe an den Rändern in Richtung dieser nördlichen Ecke (Schlammloch) und hier sammelt sich auch der Schmutz aus dem gesamten Teich und wird nach Bedarf abgesaugt. Auf dem Teichboden bleiben dadurch kaum Sedimente liegen.

In der linken vorderen Teichecke ( ist leider nicht zu sehen) beim Felsen fließt ständig etwas Wasser aus der Zisterne ein um die Verdunstungsmenge auszugleichen, ein Schwimmer regelt den Zulauf.

Außerhalb des südlichen Teichendes befinden sich die zwei eingegrabenen Regentonnen, wie das zweite Foto zeigt.


               




 



Die Schwerkraftleitung beginnt  ziemlich nahe dem Schlammloch, sie hängt  in einer Tiefe von 1,5 m, je nach Bedarf etwas höher oder tiefer. Nach der Wanddurchführung am südlichen Teichende  durchquert sie das erste Außenbecken (Foto) und mündet in der 1. Regentonne, die mit der 2. Tonne verbunden ist, wo auf halber Höhe eine Oase 6000l 12V-Pumpe liegt und das Wasser in die drei Außenbecken schickt. Diese Becken liegen ca.10cm, 60cm und 80 cm über dem Teichwasserspiegel, der Zufluss in diese Becken ist  gering. Das Wasser fließt über fünf  Ablaufrinnen in den Teich (Pflanzzonen) zurück. Sowohl die Tonnen als auch die Außenbecken sind mit Schmutzabläufen ausgestattet, die auch während meiner Abwesenheit im Winter einmal pro Woche kurz geöffnet werden. Mehr ist nicht zu tun. 

Sollte die Pumpe einmal ausfallen ( ist bisher zum Glück noch nie geschehen) kann im Winter nicht wirklich viel passieren, denn hin und wieder regnet es im Winter auch auf Paros genug um die Außenbecken vor Austrocknung zu schützen, allerdings würde die geringfügige Wasserbewegung ohne Pumpe total erliegen.

Anhand des Teichfotos und der Beschreibung bitte ich Euch nun um ergänzende Ratschläge zu Eueren Einträgen bzw. zu meinen Fragen.

@ karsten, Rolf  und Jörg,

Ihr habt eine kräftige  Wasserbewegung vorgeschlagen. Damit möchte ich im Frühling gleich beginnen und dazu eine Mammutpumpe verwenden, da  die dazu nötige Lutpumpe trocken aufzustellen ist, ich will nämlich keine stromführenden Pumpen im Teich. 

Frage: Wo im Teich sollte so eine Pumpe stehen, oder sind mehrere Mammuts für meinen Teich (75-80 m³) nötig? Gibt es Luftheber auch fertig zu kaufen, für den Fall, dass mir ein Nachbau nicht gelingt? Auf wieviel Watt sollte die Luftpumpe ausgelegt sein und kann man, wenn nötig, auch mehrere Luftheber an eine Pumpe anschließen?

Um den CO2 Verlust durch die Wasserbewegung mache ich mir natürlich Sorgen. Leider, Karsten,
habe ich keine CO2 Generatoren für meine Teichgröße gefunden und so geschickt wie Micha (Vespabesitzer) bin ich nicht, dass ich mir  so eine Anlage selbst bauen könnte.

Da es außer schwebenden Mikroalgen ja bislang noch keine Pflanzen in meinem Teich gibt, die ihren CO2 Bedarf  aus dem Wasser decken müssten, sind sie wohl auch die einzigen Verbraucher. Deshalb erscheit mir Jörgs Rat zum Versuch mit einer Tauch-UVC auch annehmbar, obwohl ich bisher immer Gegnerin dieser Alkgenkiller war. Ich denke, als Chance für andere Pflanzen, besonders für mein __ Hornkraut aus 2011, wenn es überhaupt noch lebt, ist dieser Versuch gerechtfertigt, sofern die Nährstoffanreicherung meines Wassers durch die abgestorbenen, verklumpten Algen   gelingt, die ohne Filter ja im Wasser verbleiben.

Frage:  Reicht eine UVC mit 55 Watt für mein Vorhaben?

Ich danke Euch allen sehr für Euere Hilfe und hoffe, dass ich damit zumindest einen Anfang zur Verbesserung meines Teiches schaffen werde.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Joerg (8. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede,
ist denn diese tolle Oase auch zu verkaufen? 
Hatte mir auch mal vorgestellt, wie es wäre, wenn man die verfügbaren Tage auf einem so tollen Anwesen verbringen könnte. 

Das sind tolle Bilder von deinem Domizil. 

Die benötigte Leistung einer UVC hängt auch davon ab, was in der nötigen Wellenlänge effektiv zur Verfügung steht. 
Da sind Amalgam Tauch UVC Lampen von Vorteil, da sie effektiv dieses Licht erzeugen.
50 Watt sollten da schon reichen, auch wenn etwas länger dauert mit dem Ergebnis.

Diese Tauch UVC kannst du dann, anstatt der Bürsten im 1. Behälter einsetzen.

An dem Thema Luftheber bin ich am Ball und die benötigte Umwälzung lässt sich mit wenig Leistung realisieren.
Da sollten auch 50 Watt reichen, um die nötige Umwälzung zu erreichen. Den Bauplan dazu liefere ich noch nach. 

Das mit der UVC sollte man eher als Verschiebung des Gleichgewichts sehen. Jäte ich das Unkraut, können die Pflanzen besser wachsen. 
Was nun Unkraut ist und was Pflanzen sind, möge jeder selbst entscheiden.


----------



## toschbaer (8. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede,
wenn, würde diese Amalgam Tauch UVC 51 Watt Rota zu Deiner Wassermenge passen,
aber nee bitte nicht!
Was Du brauchst ist -  Wasserbewegung!
Karsten hat schon was geschrieben, aber ein Venturi funst nur in Verbindung mit einer Pumpe-
es gibt wohl gute Venturidüsen die "nur" 10% der Pumpenkraft schlucken, aber Deine Pumpe braucht Minimum 100W eher 200W und da sind wir wieder bei einem Luftheber. 
Die Luftpumpe braucht für Deine Zwecke ca. 35- 40W und eine gute kostet um die 100-200€;  diese ist wartungsarm - vielleicht alle1,5 Jahr mal eine neue Membran und gut ist es.
Dazu 2,0 m 160er Rohe - 2x 45° Bögen  - ein paar Löcher gebohrt ..(Anleitungen gibt es reichlich im Netz)

Zu den Wasserpflanzen...
ich hätte wohl eine große Auswahl, aber bei Deinem Klima in Griechenland müsste man schon einiges probieren, ob es dort angeht. Dafür ist dann die Entfernung von uns beiden doch zu weit..
Diese hier ist eine gute Wahl; sie wuchert gut und sieht schön aus





wp-3d schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> im letzten Jahr hatte meine Schwiegertochter einige Wasserpflanzen aus dem Aquarium in den Teich in ca. 40 cm Tiefe und verteilt auch in Uferbereiche eingesetzt.
> 
> ...




LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Joerg (8. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Friedhelm, Karsten,
kann mit jemand von euch erklären, was Wasserbewegung gegen Schwebealgen ausrichten kann.

Schnellwachsende Unterwasserpflanzen einzusetzen, die als Nahrungkonkurenten der Algen dienen ist klar.
Den Mangel an einem notwendigen Nährstoff der Algen zu erzeugen sollte auch helfen, aber dann wachsen höhere Pflanzen auch nicht mehr gut.
CO² zusätzlich einzubringen scheint mir eher kontraproduktiv, da Schwebealgen das auch mögen. (Habe ich auch schon im AQ gemacht, die Pflanzen wachsen dann super ).


----------



## Elfriede (9. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Jörg,

nein, zum Verkauf steht meine Oase nicht und sie oder ein anderer Ort in so großer Entfernung würde sich als Domizil für eben verfügbare Tage auch nicht eignen, Du müsstest entweder Deinen Arbeitsplatz auf die(eine) Insel verlegen können oder bereits in Pension sein, sonst macht so ein Ort keinen Sinn.

Danke für Deine Information zur Amalgam-UVC, ich werde also eine um die 50 Watt bestellen. Macht nichts, wenn sie länger braucht und auch nicht, wenn sich das Wasser nicht ganz klärt, denn ich stehe nicht auf völlig klares Wasser.

Schön, dass Du mir auch mit dem Luftheber behilflich sein willst,- ich danke Dir schon im Voraus.

Der Satz mit der Verschiebung des Gleichgewichts hat mir besonders gefallen und der Vergleich mit dem Unkraut auch. Für mich waren die Mikroalgen nie nutzloses Unkraut, denn sie haben mein viel zu warmes Wasser immerhin und jahrelang gut mit Sauerstoff versorgt. Natürlich wäre es mir aber lieber, wenn endlich auch einmal andere Unterwasserpflanzen diesen Part übernehmen könnten.

Mit Dank und lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (9. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Friedhelm,

die Rota 51 habe ich mir gerade angeschaut und ich finde den Preis für Amalgam recht günstig im Vergleich zu anderen Amalgam UVCs mit gleicher Wattzahl.

Dein "bitte nicht" hat mich fast wieder schwach gemacht, obwohl ich sehr lange um diese Entscheidung gerungen habe.

Ich bin natürlich auch Karstens Hinweis auf Venturi nachgegangen, aber da ich auf Paros nicht nur mit dem Wasser sondern auch mit Strom sehr sparsam umgehen muss, bin ich letztendlich bei einer Luftpumpe hängen geblieben, denn ich nehme an, dass sie Tag und Nacht durchlaufen soll.

Schade, Friedhelm, dass unsere Standorte so weit auseinander liegen, denn eine Auswahl von Dir wäre natürlich super. Probiert habe ich schon so viele Pflanzen, aber die schlechten Bedingungen in meinem Teich vereitelten bisher jeden Erfolg. 

Danke für Deinen Link! Ich habe ihn schon im letzten Jahr auf der Suche nach Pflanzen für meinen Teich gesehen und diese Ludwigie sofort bestellt, aber durch die vielen Fährenstreiks in Griechenland leider nicht erhalten, deshalb nehme ich sie heuer, zusammen mit anderen, hier im Forum  empfohlenen __ Aquarienpflanzen, heuer selbst mit nach Paros.

Vielen Dank und liebe Grüße
Elfriede


----------



## Nori (9. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Eines möchte ich noch zu Bedenken geben - Amalgam schön und gut - gekauft ist so ein Teil gleich - ABER:
die Röhre muss auch jährlich gewechselt werden - bei Kosten jenseits der 100,- € pro Stück sollte man das mit ins Kalkül ziehen.
... dann lieber einnen normalen 55 Watt TL Klärer - da kostet die Philips-Röhre 20,-€, und ob diese Klärer soo viel schlechter sind - vor allem im Vergleich zur momentanen Situation.
Alternativ wäre noch ein T5-Klärer mit 75 Watt ne Lösung.
Beide Klärer gibt es mit Anschlüssen für 110-er Rohre - ich denke im Vergleich zu einem Tauchklärer, dessen Wirkung auf das Filtergehäuse auch nicht gerade förderlich ist, wäre das eine Option.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Elfriede (9. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Nori,

zuerst habe ich auch an eine normale UVC gedacht, aber dann habe ich  gelesen, dass die Amalgam UVCs eine weitaus längere aktive Lebenszeit und bessere Lichtausbeute haben sollen. Aber Deinem Hinweis auf eine eventuelle Schädigung des Filtergehäuses muss ich erst nachgehen, denn eine Regentonne wird vielleicht empfindlicher sein als andere Gehäuse. 

Grundsätzlich möchte ich eine UVC nur so kurz wie möglich einsetzen, denn ich möchte ganz sicher kein lebloses Wasser.

Mit DAnk und lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Nori (9. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

...ist schon klar, dass ein Amalgamstrahler effizienter ist - ich würde halt hier genau eine Kosten-Nutzen-Rechnung aufmachen - du hast bestimmt andere Ansprüche an das Wasser als ein Koihalter.
Ich nutze einen 55 Watt TL-Strahler auch nur saisonal und zeitschaltuhrgesteuert - meine Röhre wechsle ich alle 2 Jahre und dann eben zu den günstigen Folgekosten - mir würde es das Wasser in die Augen treiben, wenn ich für so ne blöde Lampe über 100,- Taler ausgeben müsste!

Gruß Nori


----------



## Teddy (9. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede
Vieleicht wäre ein versuch wert körbe mit Zeolith Substrat zu Füllen,und darin die Planzen
Einsetzen Erfogreich.Zeolith kann Nährstoffe Speichern und an die Wurzeln wieder abgeben,auserdem enthält es viel Lockeren Holraum so das die Wurzeln sich Optimal ausbreiten können.

Gruß Teddy


----------



## karsten. (9. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*



Joerg schrieb:


> Friedhelm, Karsten,
> kann mit jemand von euch erklären, was Wasserbewegung gegen Schwebealgen ausrichten kann.



gern 


durch Wasserbewegung und Sauerstoffanreicherung verstärke ich den Schadstoffabbau am Biofilm aller Oberflächen
 außerdem erschwere ich die "Clusterbildung" der Algen 
[OT]
"biolische" Filter sind auch nur ausgelagerte optimierte Oberflächen [/OT]

Wasserbewegung ist u.a. eine etablierte Methode gegen Cyanos

Elfriedes Teich ist schon sehr speziel und ihr "Schwebealgen-" und Cyanoproblem ist mit hiesigen Teichen nur bedingt vergleichbar,

mfG


----------



## Nori (9. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede,
hier nur mal ein Beispiel für obiges Gerät:

http://www.koiundpetshop.de/professional-watt-anschluss-50000-liter-p-391.html

Du kannst das Teil mit 55 Watt TL  haben (sehr günstige Ersatzröhren), mit 75 Watt (schon geschmalznere Folgekosten) und auch noch als Amalgamgerät.

Gruß Nori (soll nur ein Beispiel sein, keine Reklame für den Shop)


----------



## Joerg (9. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Karsten,
möglicherweise fehlt dem warmen Wasser durchaus etwas Sauerstoff und Bewegung , damit der Biofilm richtig arbeiten kann. 
Der würde ja ausreichend mit dem Luftheber eingebracht.

Arbeitet der nun optimaler und produziert dann Nitrat, könnte das mit den Algen noch schlimmer werden. Denen sollte Sauerstoff nichts ausmachen.

Was man etwas auseinanderhalten sollte sind die Cyano*bakterien*, die fälschlicherweise auch als Blau*algen* bezeichnet werden. 
Die brauchen zum vermehren sichere andere Bedingungen als niedere Pflanzen.


----------



## Digicat (9. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Servus

@ Karsten:
Durch die oberflächlige Wasserbewegung (Wellenproduzierend) reichere ich
das Teichwasser mit O² an, welches den aeroben Bakis wiederum zugute kommt und diese verstärkt arbeiten.
Durch die Oxydation wird der O² verbrannt und CO² + Nitrat sind die Folge ... stimmt meine bisherige Schlußfolgerung 
Wenn ja würde es ja bedeuten, daß die nächste Algengeneration frisches Futter bekommt, eben Nitrat und CO², welches auch den "höheren" Pflanzen in geringen Maß zu Verfügung steht. Algen reagieren nun mal schneller.

Einzig die Strömung und deren Verhinderung der Clusterbildung ist positiv.

Ist also die Strömung der Effekt schlecht hin ... 
Cyanos hätten es gerne ruhiger, wenn ich aus dem Algenthread richtig schlußfolgere ...
Was ist mit den anderen Grünalgen 

Aus eigener Beobachtung am damaligen Schwimmteich wollen die es auch ruhiger, haben sich vermehrt in den Uferzonen angesiedelt.

So aus dem Bauchraus habe ich das Gefühl, daß vielleicht zu viele Pflanzen die wenigen Nährstoffe sich teilen müssen ... 
und wie bekanntlich ein Sprichwort sagt " Wenn sich zwei streiten, freut sich der Dritte"

Der "Dritte" sind in diesem Fall diese Schwebalgen, die diese Trübung herbeiführen ...

Noch ein Wort zur Strömung ... stürmt es auf Paros nicht genug um die Wellenbewegung am Teich zu verursachen ...


----------



## toschbaer (9. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Servus,
eins ist klar - ich kenne den Teich nicht ; denn jeder Teich reagiert anders, 
Ich weiß auch die genauen Werte nicht, somit schieße ich oft ins Blaue- damit habe ich keine Probleme.
Ich denke mal der PH- Wert liegt bei 8,7.
Die Temperatur so ca. bei 27°C im Sommer
Der Leitwert so um 1300.

An der Temperatur kann ich nicht drehen, aber am Ph- und am Leitwert.
Mit der Luft die durch den Luftheber eingebracht wird, treibt man CO² aus; der Ph- wert wird sich bei 8° halten.(Jetzt aber bitte nicht mit Salzsäure anfangen und den PH auf 7°stellen) 
Sobald ich mehr Wasserbewegung habe - wie schon geschrieben - wird der Biofilm angeregt mehr zu arbeiten. Dieser Biofilm ist an den Wänden - Pflanzen - Substrat und wenn vorhanden, an den Filtermedien. Optimiert wird dieser in einem Biofilmreaktor. 
Wenn der Biofilm gut arbeitet, wird der Leitwert ca. bei 550- 300 sein und die Sichttiefe wird ca. 1.5m .
Dies macht eine UVC vollig überflüssig und wenn UVC - dann nur von 3°°- 6°°Uhr - ist ausreichend, aber immer noch rausgeschmissendes Geld.

Erklärungen kann ich nicht geben- besser Karsten oder Jochen fragen

LG 
Friedhelm


----------



## Digicat (9. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Danke Friedhelm für deine Erklärung 

Heißt mehr Wasserbewegung, mehr Strömung oder ist Wasserbewegung auch mit oberflächlicher Wellenbewegung gleichzusetzen 

Oberflächliche Wellenbewegung würde das Wasser mit Sauerstoff anreichern ...
Strömung würde das Wasser umwälzen und nur gering mit Sauerstoff anreichern (wenn man nicht gerade an der Oberfläche einleitet)


----------



## toschbaer (9. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Helmut,
mit einem Luftheber wird man ca. 7mg/l haben bei 27°C und dieser wird schon an der Oberfläche ausströmen!
Ein Problem wird Elfriede damit haben - das wird die Wasserverdunstung sein!
Aber das bekommt man auch in den Griff, wenn man den Luftheber richtig baut- das Gleiche gilt für das Ausströmgeräusch das der Luftheber macht.

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Limnos (9. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hi

 Ich denke mal die Obertflächenverdunstung bei 27°C Wassertemperatur und ener noch höheren Lufttemperatur ist schon so hoch, dass ein Durchlüfter nicht allzu sehr ins Gewicht fällt. Außerdem ist dem Teich bei seiner Größe mit einem Durchlüfter auch wenig gedient, da es bestenfalls zu eng lokalen Wasserumschichtungen kommt. Darüberhinaus haben wir es bei einem Oekosystem wie dem Teich mit so vielen relevanten Parametern zu tun, dass es wenig bringt einen oder auch ein paar zu beeinflussen. Wir sind dabei in der gleichen Situation, wie wenn wir einen Lottoschein ausfüllen. Ob unsere Auswahl Erfolg bringt ist mehr als zweifelhaft. Vielleicht kann man mit sehr viel Aufwand eine Änderung des status quo erzwingen. Aber der Teich ist auch zur Zeit in einem biologischen Gleichgewicht, nur dass es nicht das ist, was wir uns vorstellen. Aber soweit es Schwebealgen betrifft, würden sich Wasserflöhe oder die Fischart Hypophthalmichthys molitrix, auch Tolstolob oder __ Silberkarpfen genannt,.darüber freuen. Ob beide aber mit über 24 Grad zurechtkommen, weiß ich nicht. Vielleicht wäre in Springbrunnen eine Option. Zumindest in den Patios des Mittelmeerraumes können die sehr schön für Kühlung sorgen. Allerdings steigern sie auch die Verdunstung enorm. 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Elfriede (10. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo zusammen,

über Eure rege Beteiligung zu meinem Thema freue ich mich natürlich sehr, ich hatte damit nicht gerechnet.  Ich danke Euch allen dafür, besonders auch deshalb, weil ich selbst in diesem Forum so gut wie nichts  an brauchbaren Ehrfahrungen und Ratschlägen beitragen kann, denn Eure Teiche im Norden unterscheiden sich zu sehr von meinem Teich auf Paros, bei dem ich selbst viele Dinge nicht verstehe, weil sie einfach nicht zusammenpassen.

Es ist beispielsweise kaum zu glauben, Friedhelm, dass mein Leitwert noch nicht einmal bei 100 liegt, meistens nur so um die 70. 
pH-Werte zwischen 8.7-9,0 gibt es oft im Frühling, er pendelt sich aber nach der ersten biogenen Entkalkung ziemlich stabil und dauerhaft auf 8,0-8,2 für den Rest der Saison ein.
Die Sommertemperatur liegt bei 28°-30°, an einigen heißen Tagen ( über 35° Lufttemperatur) auch bei 32°. Einen schönen Biofilm an den Wänden gibt es auch, aber mehr als maximal 1.20m Sichttiefe hatte ich in den letzten Jahren  nie. Das Wasser schaut trotz Trübung irgendwie leer aus, es schmeckt nach nichts, es riecht nach nichts und schaut aus wie Leitungswasser, wenn man es in ein Kontrollglas füllt. Außer pH, KH (5-6) und GH (8) gibt es nichts im nachweisbaren Bereich. Ich finde, das passt alles nicht wirklich zusammen. 

Deshalb habe ich mich auch zu einem Versuch mit UVC durchgerungen, denn ich will endlich wissen, was mein Teichwasser wirklich  trübt und das ist mir die Investition wert, Friedhelm. Sind  Schwebealgen dafür verantwortlich, dann müsste sich die Trübung lichten, wenn nicht, werde ich  um eine umfassende Wasseranalyse wohl nicht herumkommen oder mich einfach damit abfinden müssen, dass mein Teich eben ist wie er ist, nämlich stur und behandlungsresistent wie ein Esel.

Karsten, der Versuch mit kräftiger Wasserbewegung ist mir besonders wegen der Cyanobakterien wichtig, obwohl ich inzwischen aus eigener Erfahrung weiß, dass diese winzigen und trickreichen Mikroorganismen nicht so leicht zu beeindrucken sind. 

Eine Frage zum CO2- Austrieb durch die Mammutpumpe brennt mir auch noch auf der Zunge: Kann man den Austrieb nicht wenigstens etwas  verringern, wenn man den Wasserausstoß  unter den Wasserspiegel legt, oder macht das keinen Sinn?

Mit lieben Grüßen 
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (10. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Wolfgang,

Deinen Vergleich mit dem Lottoschein finde ich sehr treffend und er ist mir auch im Hinblick auf mein Vorhaben durchaus bewusst. Aber ohne Experimente werde ich nie zu einer    hilfreichen Therapie fiür meinen Teich finden. 

Der status quo ließe sich vielleicht auf folgende Weise ändern: Alle Schwebealgen heraus,- alle Pflanzen heraus,- es bei der Nährstoffarmut belassen, - nur einige attraktive Gewächse in geschlossenen Pflanzgefäßen mit gezielter Düngung einsetzen und abwarten was passiert. Diese Idee kam mir schon einmal vor zwei Jahren als ich mir den einzigen ¿ (Ironie) Süßwassersee auf Kreta anschaute, in dem keine Pflanzen zu sehen waren und der dennoch fast algenfrei war.

Einen Wasserfloh habe ich in meinem Teich noch nie entdeckt, ich könnte aber welche nach Paros mitnehmen, denn mit den genannten Fischen möchte ich in dem warmen Wasser keine Experimente machen.

Die Verdunstung ist auf Paros wirklich sehr hoch, selbst im Winter durch den Wind, aber zum Glück gibt es heuer auf Paros wieder genügend Winterregen. 

Mit Dank und lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (14. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo liebe Ratgeber,

verzeiht, dass ich schon wieder mit meinen Problemen ankomme.
Eigentlich sollte ich schon alles bestellt haben, was ich nach Paros mitnehmen muss, aber ich komme damit einfach nicht zurecht. Als Tauch UVC hat Friedhelm die Rota 51 genannt, die einfach aufzufinden war. 

Leider kann ich mir immer noch nicht vorstellen, wie die Wasserbewegung mit einer Mammut pumpe erfolgen soll. Trocken aufzustellende Luftpumpen mit  verschiedenen Wattzahlen habe ich reichlich gefunden, zum Beispiel Hi Blow oder Hailea oder wie sie alle heißen mögen. Kann mir jemand von Euch sagen, worauf beim Kauf zu achten ist, denn die Marke wird wohl kaum entscheidend sein, oder doch? Genügen 35-40 Watt ?

Schwieriger ist es mit dem Airlift (Mammut), denn die  Dinger, die im Internet angeboten werden,  sind ja winzig und sind wohl nur  für Aquarien geeignet.  Ich habe zwar viele Videos mit   großen  Lufthebern, speziell in Koiteichen, in Verbindung mit Filtern gesehen, aber ich habe  keinen Shop dazu gefunden, sie sind wohl alle selbst gebaut, wie ich annehme.

Aber selbst wenn ich eine Mammutpumpe selbst bauen könnte, stellt sich mir natürlich  die Frage, wieviel Wasser die Mammutpumpe bewegen soll  und ob ich diese Pumpe einfach irgendwo  an  der  langen, westlichen Teichmauer  festmachen kann, da es bei mir ja keinen Filter zu bedienen gibt. Sie wird bei mir also einfach nur das Teichwasser bewegen sonst gar nichts. Lieber wäre mir natürlich, wenn ich   einen Airlift mit passender Pumpe gleich nach Paros mitnehmen könnte, weil es mit der Besorgung von  Einzelteilen dort nicht so einfach ist. Kennt jemand von Euch vielleicht die  Internetadresse einer Firma, die so etwas herstellt und anbietet?

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Joerg (14. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede,
die Rota 51 finde ich auch für deinen Teich angemessen. Wo willst du diese denn installieren?

Bei den Lufthebern gibt es schon Unterschiede, auch die Geräuschentwicklung solltest du im Auge behalten.
Einen schallgedämmten Umbau würde ich schon mal vorsehen.

Ich denke, dass du mit 40 Watt nicht sehr weit kommen wirst, eher eine Nummer größer wählen.

Wegen der Bauanleitung warte ich nur noch auf die Freigabe.


----------



## toschbaer (14. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede,
ich würde hier mal anrufen,denn ich habe keine Zeit Dir eine zu bauen, Obwohl es wirklich leicht ist, aber wie Jörg es schreibt - man muß den Luftheber schon richtig bauen damit er nicht zu laut ist.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Teichpumpe-P..._garten_tierbedarf_fische&hash=item45fff23e05
Vielleicht baut er Dir eine etwas leichtere Ausführung.

Ich habe Dir schon mal Algenmehl ans Herz gelegt, damit Du ein kräftiges Wasser bekommst und nicht so eine leichte Suppe, wo kaum etwas wachsen kann außer Algen..
Wie ich schon gelesen habe, ist mittlerweile sogar Algenmehl in "guten Fischfutter"..

Aber Dünger in den Teich geben ist - für die meisten Teichbesitzer- ein  NO GO!

Und selbst Lehmpulver oder Betonite helfen dem Wasser dynamischer zu werden und dass es den Lebewesen und Pflanzen besser geht.

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Elfriede (14. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Jörg,

die bestellte Rota 51 werde ich wie von Dir in Deinem Beitrag #23 angeregt in die erste Regentonne setzen. Ich hoffe, dass die Tonne keinen Schaden nimmt. Es geht mir dabei nicht um die Regentonne selbst, sondern um den großen Arbeitsaufwand, wenn ich sie ersetzen müsste. Würde es etwas nützen, den UVC Strahler ein größeres Rohr zu stecken oder in die vorhandene Tonne eine zusätzliche Tonne zum Schutz einzubringen? 

Einige Luftpumpen werben zwar mit besonderer Laufruhe, ob das in der Praxis dann aber auch zutrifft ist wohl eher ein Glücksspiel oder kennst Du eine, die besonders zu empfehlen ist? Ist ein höherer Preis  auch ein Maßstab für geringere Lärmbelästigung?

Auf die Bauanleitung freue ich mich, denn ich könnte damit  ja versuchen das Ding noch hier in Österreich nachzubauen, wo ich mit Sicherheit alle nötigen Materialien bekommen kann. 

Mit Dank und lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Joerg (14. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede,
die erste Regentonne würde ja nur dann Sinn machen, wenn du ein entsprechendes Volumen daran vorbeileitest.
Davon war ich erst mal ausgegangen. Eine sparsame Rohrpumpe mit viel Durchsatz am Ende des Filters.

Der Luftheber braucht aber Eintauchtiefe, wodurch sich die letzte Tonne dafür weniger eignen würde.

Ich hatte einen OSAGA LK60 (3.600l/h bei 30Watt) in der IH am laufen. An diesem Ort würde ich dann nicht mehr baden wollen. Lautstärke: < 60 db
In der Anleitung sollte die Lautstärke erwähnt sein. Eine schalldämmendes Pumpenhaus zu bauen ist ja nicht aufwändig.

Da sowieso ein Rohr für den Luftheber benötigt wird, könnte man die Tauch UVC darin montieren. Dann kommt viel Wasser daran vorbei.

Bauanleitung kommt die Woche noch.


----------



## Elfriede (15. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Jörg,

ehrlich gesagt, bin ich jetzt etwas überfordert. Wahrscheinlich habe ich Dich falsch verstanden oder Du mich. Ich habe keinen Filter, genau genommen habe ich lediglich  zwei vergrabene, leere Regentonnen, in die eben  so viel  Wasser aus dem Teich einfließt, wie die 6000 Liter Pumpe aus  der zweiten Tonne in die Außenbecken pumpt. Und das ist zu wenig für einen sinnvollen Einsatz des UVC Strahlers, denn es fließt zu wenig Wasser an dem Strahler vorbei, wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe. 

Ich werde die UVC trotzdem nach Paros mitnehmen, da ich sie nun schon einmal bestellt habe. Vielleicht fällt mir vor Ort eine Lösung ein. Eventuell muss ich alles noch einmal überdenken und anderswo ansetzen und als erste Maßnahme nur einmal das Wasser bewegen. 

Jedenfalls bedanke ich mich für Deine Mühe und Geduld.

MIt lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Nori (15. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

@ Jörg:
In der Theorie ganz praktisch, aber das Rohr hält der Bestrahlung nicht sehr lange stand - es sei denn du verkleidest es mit einem Blechmantel.
Dann hat sich der Vorteil eines Tauch-UVC schon wieder erledigt - deshalb war meine Empfehlung auch obiger UVC mit dem fetten Edelstahlgehäuse, der Anschlüsse für 110-er Rohre hat (einzubauen in die Tonnenzuleitung).

Da gabs auch schon mal so einen UVC-Eigenbau, der die gleichen Probleme hatte.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Elfriede (15. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Nori,

ja so ist es, wenn man so gar keine Ahnung hat. Eine genauere Beschreibung der bestellten Tauch UVC hatte ich nicht, aber der Hinweis, dass man sie nur ins Wasser (Vortex) zu legen braucht hat bei mir gepunktet. Da ich sie in der geplanten Art nun ohnehin nicht verwenden kann, erübrigen  sich auch meine Überlegungen zum Materialschutz der Tonne.

Mit lieben Grüßen 
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (15. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Friedhelm,

Danke für Deinen Link! Genau auf dieser Seite war ich in den letzten Tagen immer wieder, ich fand aber leider keine nähere Beschreibung. Dort anzurufen ist sicher eine gute Idee, aber zuerst will ich Jörgs Bauanleitung abwarten und doch einen Eigenbau versuchen, da Du auch meinst, dass ein Selbstbau nicht schwierig ist.

Stimmt, Du hast mir Algenmehl schon einmal ans Herz gelegt. Gestern habe ich viel darüber gelesen, auch dass man es zur Verbesserung des Pflanzsubstrats verwenden kann, wofür mir auf Paros sonst nur Meersand zur Verfügung steht. Substrat gibt es bei mir ja nur in den Pflanzgefäßen, der Teichboden ist substratfrei. Denkst Du, dass ich die bestellten __ Aquarienpflanzen in ein Gemisch aus Sand und Algenmehl pflanzen könnte? Oder hast Du eher daran gedacht, dass ich den Wasserkörper selbst mit Algenmehl versorgen sollte? Wie auch immer, Algenmehl werde ich nach Paros mitnehmen, da es auch meinem Garten tun tun wird.

Mit Dank und Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Joerg (15. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

So die Freigabe für die Konstruktionspläne habe ich nun. Stelle die auch noch im Luftheber Thema ein.

@Friedhelm, der Aufbau ist ähnlich wie in deinem Link.


----------



## Joerg (15. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede,
nochmal von vorne, damit alles in Paros passend ankommt. 

Du willst den Teich bewegen, weil das gut sein soll. Dazu könntest du einen Luftheber einsetzen, der das kann, aber der Kompressor könnte auch laut sein.
Ich habe dazu eine Strömungspumpe im Teich, die mit 24 Watt 12m³ umwälzt. Strömungspumpe

UVC schon gekauft, aber an der muss nun ordentlich Wasser verbeifließen?


----------



## Elfriede (16. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Jörg,

danke für die Luftheber-Konstruktionspläne! Einen Nachbau traue ich mir durchaus zu. Außer der Lüfterplatte ist hier sicher alles Material leicht zu beschaffen. Ist mit der Lüfterplatte ein Ausströmer (Teller oder Platte) gemeint?

Eine Pumpe im Teich möchte ich nicht haben, es sei denn ein 12 Volt-Gerät aus Sicherheitsgründen, denn ich halte mich täglich oft und lange  im Wasser auf und will nicht immer erst eine Pumpe ausschalten müssen. Aus dieser Sicht ist mir eine Luftpumpe außerhalb des Wassers lieber, auch wenn sie lärmt. Muss es denn überhaupt eine Membranpumpe sein, sind Propeller-Pumpen nicht leiser?

Zur Tauch UVC ist mir noch keine Lösung eingefallen und ich habe auch keine Vorstellung davon was Du unter " es muss ordentlich Wasser vorbeifließen" verstehst. Wieviel Wasser sollte das sein? Bisher dachte ich immer, dass ein UVC Strahler gründlicher arbeiten kann, wenn der Durchfluss eher gering gehalten wird. Vielleicht fällt mir auf Paros eine passende Möglichkeit ein. Noch weiß ich ja nicht einmal , was mich im Frühling dort erwartet, wie das Wasser aussehen wird. Dass die Schwebealgen und Cyanos inzwischen verhungert sind, kann ich wohl eher nicht annehmen, obwohl ich dafür gerne die Fehlinvestition für die UVC in Kauf nehmen würde.

MIt Dank und lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Digicat (16. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Servus Elfriede

Strömungspumpen ...


----------



## Elfriede (16. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Helmut, hallo Jörg,

Helmut, ich danke Dir für Deinen Link und habe dazu eine vielleicht dumme Frage zur angestrebten  Wasserbewegung in meinem Teich? 
1.) Erübrigt sich ein Wasserheber durch eine oder zwei  Strömungspumpen (12V) in meinem Teich?
2.) Wäre mit einer kleinen Tunze-Strömungspumpe für Aquarien (aus dem Link) das Wasser in der 300l Regentonne genügend zu bewegen für den Einsatz der bestellten Tauch UVC oder kommt es in diesem Fall eher auf die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit an?

Liebe Grüße
Elfriede


----------



## Nori (16. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede,
im Filter ne Strömung zu erzeugen bringt gar nichts.
Wenn du an deinem UVC (den du ja scheinbar in die Filterkammer hängen willst?) viel vorbeiströmen lassen willst, dann musst du auch viel aus deiner Filterkammer auspumpen - ob du das auch mit einem Luftheber machen kannst, hängt davon ab wie hoch Richtung Teich gepumpt werden muss - eventuell ist ne Rohrpumpe hier die bessere Wahl (mit Sicherheit auch einfacher zu installieren)
Zur Wasserbewegung im (!) Teich:

Bei der Strömungspumpe hast du Elektrik im Teich (auch wenn es nur 12 Volt sind) und die kleineren Modelle gehören in die Kategorie "Spielzeug" (in Bezug auf die Teichverwendung).
Ich versteh nicht, warum du gegen eine Luftheberlösung bist - die Luftpumpe steht an Land (am besten in einem kleinen Häuschen, dass man auch schön Schallisolieren kann) und ein Luftschlauch geht an eine Lüfterplatte unter einem Rohr, dass man easy an einer Techwand befestigen kann.
Hier werden mit 50 Luftpumpen-Watt etliche m³ Wasser bewegt - mehr willst du doch nicht, du willst ja nichts in die Höhe pumpen. (oder hab ich dein Problem falsch verstanden)

Gruß Nori


----------



## Elfriede (16. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Nori,

ich habe mir schon gedacht, dass es eine  dumme Frage war und für die UVC in der    
1.Regentonne nichts bringt. 

Den genauen  Durchfluss durch diese Tonne kenne ich nicht, aber er dürfte nicht sehr hoch sein, da die 6 000er Pumpe in der zweiten Kammer (Tonne) nicht nur weit sondern auch auf 1m-1,20 Höhe pumpen muss. Sehr viel mehr als 1500l/h wird sie eher nicht schaffen, wie ich annehme. Die 6000er 12V Pumpe gegen eine stärkere Pumpe auszutauschen wäre sicher eine Option, aber die gibt es meines Wissens  nicht als 12 V Version und außerdem muss ich auf Paros auch mit Strom sparsam umgehen.

Ich kann die Tauch UVC (da ich sie nun schon habe) auf Paros ja trotzdem einmal in die schwach durchströmte Tonne legen und ausprobieren, denn außer dass sie vielleicht keine Wirkung auf die Schwebealgen  zeigen wird  kann ja nichts weiter passieren.

Gegen einen Luftheber im Teich habe ich gar nichts einzuwenden, im Gegenteil, denn keine Pumpe im Teich ist mir natürlich noch viel lieber als eine 12 V Pumpe im Wasser. Mir ging es bei meiner Frage eigentlich darum, ob eine Strömungspumpe im Vergleich zum Luftheber  für die Wasserbewegung einen anderen  Effekt bringt. Bei gleicher Wirkung würde ich mich sicher für den Mammut entscheiden, da ich damit  im Teich  nicht einmal die geringste Höhe überwinden muss, ich möchte mit dem Auslauf sogar lieber etwas unter dem Wasserspiegel bleiben. Befestigen möchte ich den Luftheber etwa mittig an der langen Westmauer, der Teich hat dort ca. 2m Tiefe und  darunter liegt ein ungenutzer Wohnraum, in dem ich die Pumpe unterbringen könnte.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Nori (16. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede,
in puncto UVC teile ich deine Meinung nicht.
Was passieren kann ist die Zerstörung deiner Tonne und selbst wenn du irgendwelche Algen killst bleiben die "Leichen" im Wasserkreislauf - das ist schlecht.
Ich kann auch deine Angst gegenüber einer vernünftigen Pumpe (eventuell sogar mit Trockenaufstellung) in oder an deiner 2-ten Kammer nicht verstehen. Du badest ja nicht in der Filterkammer (ich mus sagen ich hab bis dato noch nie den Stecker einer Pumpe gezogen wenn ich mal zu Wartungsarbeiten in den Teich musste).
Deine 12V 6000-er wäre eher was anstelle des Lufthebers im Teich zur Strömungsherstellung - da würde die gut passen weil sie keine Förderhöhe leisten muss.
Ich würde eine Pumpe mit 15000 bis 20000 Litern in die 2-te Kammer setzen - dann bekommst du Umwälzung und die 12V in den Teich. Wenn du den UVC in die erste Kammer hängst dann solltest du, zumindest so lange du vor Ort bist, versuchen die abgetöteten Algen aus dem Kreislauf zu holen - einfachste aber eben auch Wartungsintensiv der Nylonstrumpf am Übergang zur 2-ten Tonne.
Das sollte sich doch leicht realisieren lassen und kostet auch fast nichts.
Sollte sich das bewähren, kannst immer noch über eine Eigenkonstruktion eines Siebfilters nachdenken.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Störamigo (16. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo in die Runde
Ich wollt mal fragen was ist denn Paros?

MfG Olaf


----------



## Joerg (16. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede,
deine Pumpe in der 2. Tonne geht also dann in die höher gelegenen Teiche?

Ich wollte auch das schreiben, was Nori vorschlägt. 

Aus der 2. Kammer muss mehr Wasser in den normalen Teich. Ein Luftheber sollte hier weniger gut geeignet sein, da zu wenig Höhe dafür in der Tonne vorhanden ist.

Bleibt also, wenn keine 220V im Teich sein sollen, nur eine trocken aufgestellte Pumpe. Von dieser dann mit einem extra Rohr in den Teich. Die UVC könnte dann also auch in die 2. Tonne.

Diese würde dann auch die erwünschte Strömung im Teich bringen.

Die einfachste Lösung zum rausholen der Schwebstoffe wäre eine Damenstrumpfhose. Die ist, wie Nori schon schrieb wartungsintensiv, aber sehr effektiv.


----------



## Digicat (16. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Servus Olaf

Paros ist eine Insel in Griechenland ...


----------



## RKurzhals (16. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede,
leider ist einer meiner posts im Nirvana zwischen I-Net-Dienstleister und Foren-Server verschwunden... .
Meine ursprüngliche Empfehlung zur "Mammutpumpe" bezog sich auf Wasserförderung über Höhen <20 cm, und somit innerhalb eines Teichbeckens (aus den Ecken zur Pflanzenzone). Zur "Becker-Pumpe" hierzu kann ich mangels Effizienz abraten.
Wenn es um die Umwälzung zwischen beiden Becken auf verschiedenem Höhen-Niveau geht, dann sind Rohrpumpen / effektive Teichpumpen das Mittel der Wahl. Der Strumpfhosen-Idee kann ich mich nicht anschließen. So ein Teil wäre bei mir nicht "betriebssicher". Ohne die Foren-Diskussionen zu wiederholen, will ich hier nur auf die Strategien zu einer Vorfilterung verweisen. Alle Beteiligten sollten dann daran denken, dass wir hier hier ein Teichvolumen von 75 m³ bei >= 25°C vor uns haben, also einen hocheffektiven Filter benötigen, der auch die letzten Spuren an "Algennahrung" entfernt.


----------



## Joerg (16. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Rolf,
ich will dir in diesem Fall etwas widersprechen, obwohl das normalerweise kaum vorkommt. 
Es geht hier um einen reinen Schwimmteich ohne Fischbesatz. Der Eintrag von Nährstoffen sollte also minimal sein.

Läuft dort eine effektive (wenn auch wartungsintensive) Vorfilterung über einen längeren Zeitraum, könnte die auch den gewünschten Erfolg bringen.
Bei Strumpfhosen kann keine Technik ausfallen und sie kosten praktisch keine zusätzliche Energie. Die Kosten sind auch sehr überschaubar und das Material sollte auch auf der Insel verfügbar sein. 

Eine effektive, trocken aufgestellte Pumpe, sorgt für den nötigen Verbeifluss an der UVC und die erwünschte Wasserbewegung.


----------



## Elfriede (17. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Nori, hallo Jörg,

den Einsatz einer  15 000 - 20 000 Liter-Pumpe habe ich schon öfter überlegt und wieder verworfen, weil ich ganz einfach immer noch nicht genug  Strom zur Verfügung habe. Vor einigen Jahren konnte ich noch nicht einmal Waschmaschine und Geschirrspüle gleichzeitig laufen lassen und noch früher war ich überhaupt stromlos. Jetzt komme ich zwar ganz gut zurecht, aber große Sprünge kann ich nicht machen, besonders nicht mit stromzehrenden Dauerläufern im Teich. Ich müsste wirklich eine äußerst stromsparende Pumpe finden, dann ließe sich Euer Vorschlag realisieren, nämlich, die 6000er zur Wasserbewegung im Teich zu verwenden und mit einer ordentlich großen Pumpe genug Durchfluss für den UVC-Strahler zu erhalten und gleichzeitig auch bessere Strömungverhältnisse im Teich, durch den stärkeren Rückfluss aus den  3 Außenbecken. Selbst ohne Einsatz eines des UVC- Strahlers wäre diese Maßnahme sinnvoll, wie ich annehme.

Mit UVC müsste ich allerdings eine Möglichkeit finden das Material der Tonne zu schützen. Würde dazu eine Auskleidung des oberen Drittels der Tonne mit Blech oder einem anderen Material helfen, oder auch eine zusätzliche Tonne in der Tonne, die man bei Bedarf wieder leicht ersetzen kann?

Nori, mit den  anfallenden Algen- und Bakterienleichen wollte ich eigentlich Nährstoffe in mein ärmliches Wasser bringen, ich bin aber nicht so sicher ob ich mir damit nicht eher eine ungesunde Keimbelastung einhandeln werde.  Gegen die Strumpffilterung habe ich keine Einwände und habe sie auch schon angewandt, abwechselnd mit Filtersäcken, wie auf dem Foto zu sehen. Dieser Filtersack hat eine Feinheit von 30 my. 


 

Ich danke Euch sehr für Euere Hilfe.
Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede



@ Rolf,

gerade habe ich Deinen Eintrag gesehen und gelesen. 
Einen hocheffizienten Filter einzusetzen finde ich in meinem Teich nicht so sinnvoll, da das Wasser schon bislang so nährstoffarm war, dass es gerade nur  die winzigsten Algen und Cyanobakterien ernähren konnte, andere Pflanzen hatten ohne Dünger keine Chance. 

Wenn ich die mit Nori und Jürgen heute angedachte Veränderung realisieren kann, dann wird künftig auch die Pflanzzone gut durchströmt werden, wie ich hoffe, da aus den  drei Außenbecken dann reichlich Wasser über insgesamt 5 Rückläufe in die Pflanzzone einfließen wird. Natürlich wird die Sache eher als Experiment anzusehen sein, von dem ich mir aber doch eine gewisse Verbesserung erhoffe. Ich schließe auch nicht aus, dass ich über weitere Maßnahmen  nicht herumkommen werde.

Mit Dank und lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Nori (17. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

@ Elfriede:
Ich würde auch sagen - ausprobieren, auf alle Fälle die starke Pumpe (vermutlich wird es auf eine Rohrpumpe rauslaufen!?) und den UVC-Strahler - den Filtersack kannst auch erst mal weglassen.

Hier mal ein Beispiel einer 16000-er:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Rohrpumpe-Te...u-/260957914404?pt=Pumpen&hash=item3cc24dc524

Der gleiche Shop bietet auch eine 22000-er für ein paar Euro mehr an, die allerding 175 Watt benötigt.

Was man sich vielleicht überlegen sollte:
Eventuell wäre es sinnvoll lieber 2 Stck. 16000-er zu nehmen, wobei man eine mit ihren 100 Watt Leistungsaufnahme durchlaufen lässt und die zweite nur sporadisch mittels Zeitschaltuhr dazuschaltet wenn mehr Bewegung gewünscht wird - neben Stromersparnis wäre auch noch ein Ersatzgerät bei Ausfall einer Pumpe vorhanden.

Zum Schutz der Tonne könnte ich mir ein großzügig dimensioniertes Edelstahlrohr vorstellen, in das du den Strahler plazierst, welches in Flussrichtung in die Tonne gehängt wird etc. - eine Blechauskleidung der gesamten Tonne ist meiner Meinung nach zu aufwändig.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Elfriede (17. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Nori,

danke für Deinen Rohrpumpen-Link! Leider kann ich diese stromsparenden Pumpen nicht verwenden, da ich eine Druckpumpe benötige, die mir das Wasser in die höher gelegenen Außenbecken pumpt. Leistungsstarke Druckpumpen sind nicht nur ziemlich teuer sondern verbrauchen auch viel Strom,- ich bin noch auf der Suche.

Deine Idee mit dem Rohr für die UVC wäre zwar leicht zu verwirklichen, aber ist es nicht so, dass ein Rohr die UV-Strahlung zu sehr beschränkt, oder spielt das keine Rolle?

MIt lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Nori (17. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Versteh ich nicht - du hast doch von 1,2 oder 1,5 m  Förderhöhe geschrieben - das packen die allemal (angegeben sind die mit 2,5 m Förderhöhe).
Das Rohr reflektiert aber auch und verstärkt somit die Wirkung - ich dachte so an ein Rohr mit 30 cm Durchmesser - reicht ja wenn das aus Blech punktgeschweisst wird.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Störamigo (17. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Danke Digicat,
ich dachte schon das wär irgendein komisches __ Filtersystem


----------



## Joerg (17. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede,
ich dachte eher daran, mit einer sparsamen Pumpe das Wasser aus der 2. Tonne über ein zusätzliches Rohr direkt in den Teich zu pumpen. Der Filter liegt ja auf Teichniveau und da sollte dann eine sparsame reichen.
Dazu könntest du auch eine 12Volt Strömungspumpe nehmen. Ein Bekannter von mir betreibt damit seinen Filter für einen 80m³ Koiteich. (Aber nicht die ganz kleinen )

Vor dem Strom im Wasser muss man aber nicht unbedingt Angst haben. Die Stromführenden Teile sind alle gut vergossen und ein FI Schalter macht das ganze stromlos, falls mal was passieren sollte.


----------



## Elfriede (18. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Nori,

versuchen könnte ich es ja mit einer Rohrpumpe. Mir macht weniger der Leistungsverlust durch  die Höhe Sorgen, sondern durch die  Verrohrung zu den einzelnen Außenbecken, die leider ziemlich verwinkelt im Erdreich vergraben liegt und sicher zu großen Verlusten führen wird.

Nach langer Suche habe ich zwar heute endlich eine stromsparende Pumpe gefunden und zwar die neue Aquamax Eco Premium 16 000 mit 145 Watt und einigen, brauchbaren Vorteilen, aber sie ist im Vergleich zu den Rohrpumpen halt sehr teuer.

Ein Edelstahlblech werde ich gleich in den nächsten Tagen besorgen um das Rohr schon vorzubereiten,- danke für den Tipp! - und liebe Grüße.


@ Hallo Jörg,

hast Du bei diesem Vorschlag an eine eigene Pumpe zur Zirkulation im Teich gedacht, unabhängig von der Pumpe, die das Wasser in die Außenbecken befördern soll? Wenn ja, dann habe ich allerdings das Problem, dass ich das Rohr zum Teich über den Gehweg führen müsste, denn eingraben geht hier nicht. Aber mir fällt gerade  eine andere Möglichkeit ein, die vielleicht funktionieren könnte: In dem Becken, durch das die Schwerkraftleitung zu den Tonnen führt, gibt es noch eine zweite, derzeit verschlossene Wanddurchführung, durch die ich das Wasser aus der 2. Tonne in den Teich zurückpumpen könnte. 

Ich würde in diesem Fall zwei 10 000er  Rohrpumpen in die 2.Tonne stellen , eine für die Beschickung der Außenbecken, die zweite zur Wasserbewegung im Teich, womit ich sicher genug Durchfluss für den UVC Strahler in der 1. Tonne erreichen könnte. Mehr geht einfach nicht.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Nori (18. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

@ Elfriede:
Nimm lieber 2 Stck. von den 16000-ern (oder zumindest eine 10-er und eine 16-er) - du musst die Förderhöhe mit berücksichtigen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Elfriede (18. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Danke Nori,

ich werde mich gleich auf die Suche nach den sparsamsten  Rohrpumpen der vorgeschlagenen Größenordnung machen. 

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Joerg (18. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Elfriede,
kannst du mal überlegen welches Rohr, wie lang, mit welchen Bögen und wie hoch der oberste Teich ist?
Alternativ vor Ort den Ausfluss der Pumpe am oberen messen.

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass dafür eine Rohrpumpe nicht gut geeignet ist. Möglicherweise ist dafür eine sparsame Druckpumpe besser.


----------



## Elfriede (19. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Jörg,

leider kann ich Deine Fragen zur Verrohrung nicht genau beantworten, aber ganz sicher liegt der höchste Ausfluss auf etwas mehr als 1,20m Höhe, er speist einen kleinen Bachlauf zum kleinen Teich. Die Länge der Leitung wird insgesamt  etwa 10-12m betragen und hat zwei Abzweiger zu den anderen zwei Außenbecken, wovon eines auch auf ca. 1m-1,20 liegt.

Ich habe zwar die Rohrpumpe Life Tech HP 16 000l/h (100Watt) mit einer max. Förderhöhe von 2,80m gefunden, aber bezweifle trotzdem, dass sie es schafft. Als Pumpe aus der 2. Tonne in den Teich ist sie aber meiner Meinung gut zu gebrauchen,-oder?

Ich habe nun die Möglichkeit zwei dieser Rohrpumpen mitzunehmen und ihre Tauglichkeit an Ort und Stelle zu prüfen oder in den saueren Apfel zu beißen und gleich die neue Aquamax Eco Premium 16 000 l/h für die Beschickung der Außenbecken  zu kaufen, denn vom Stromverbrauch ( 145 Watt)  habe ich keine günstigere gefunden, der Preis ist allerdings hoch, wie ich meine. Sie hätte aber auch den Vorteil, dass sicher die vorhandenen Anschlüsse passen, denn auch jetzt hängt eine Aquamax dran.

MIt Dank und lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Moonlight (19. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Eine Rohrpumpe ist ideal, wenn sie Wasser auf gleicher Höhe weiterpumpt. Muß sie das Wasser hochbefördern, lohnt sie sich nicht mehr. Also 1-1,20m ist für ne Rohrpumpe zu viel ...
Der Förderverlust ist zu hoch und dafür brauch sie dann doch zu viel Strom.


Mandy


----------



## Nori (19. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Ich hab leider von der 16000-er kein Diagramm gefunden, aber von der 25000-er.
Da ist die Leisting bei ca. 1,25m Förderhöhe mit 20000 Liter/H angegeben.
Das sind ca. 20% Abzug - folglich sollte bei der 16000-er, selbst wenn wir 25% abziehen immer noch ca. 12000 Liter/h bewegt werden. Eine sparsamme Filterpumpe schafft ca. 10000 Liter/h mit 100 Watt - wenn die dann auch noch auf 1,25m fördern soll dann sind wir eher bei 8000 Liter/h - von den höheren Anschaffungskosten ganz zu schweigen.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Joerg (19. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede,
vom gleichen Anbieter gibt es auch noch eine passende Pumpe für die oberen Teiche.
Ich selber hatte so eine ähnliche bei mir auch schon im Einsatz. Lassen sich auch trocken aufstellen. Lifetech Pumpen

Baugleiche Geräte gibt es auch unter anderen Namen und auch welche, die "ECO" heißen und weniger verbrauchen. (Meist dann mit Blau im Namen). 

Messner sollte noch eine Alternative sein, habe ich noch nicht verwendet aber in unabhängigen Tests schnitten die ganz gut ab.


----------



## Joerg (19. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Nori,
so wie ich es auf den Bildern gesehen habe, gibt es eine längere DN50 Leitung zu den höher gelegenen Teichen.
Diese enthält Bögen und Abzweige. Ich schätze den Druckverlust bei 10m³ mal ganz grob auf 50mbar. Es käme also eine zusätzliche Förderhöhe von 0,5m hinzu.
Für alles was effektiv über 1m Förderhöhe ist, sollte eine "Druckpumpe" besser geeignet sein.

Was entsprechend am sparsamsten ist, muss man ermitteln oder messen.
Hier eine Übersicht von Aquaking, sollten mit Life Tech baugleich sein. Aquaking Übersicht Koi Diskount


----------



## Elfriede (19. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo und danke Euch allen für Eure Hilfe bei meiner Pumpensuche.

@ Mandy,

eine Rohrpumpe für die Wasserversorgung meiner Außenbecken habe ich mir bereits aus dem Kopf geschlagen, ich werde sie lediglich für die Wasserbewegung auf Teichniveau benützen, wofür sie bestens geeignet ist.

@ Nori und Jörg,

der  Anschaffungspreis der Aquaking - Pumpen ist ja wirklich bestechend, aber dass ich mich jetzt doch für meine 1.Wahl entschieden habe hängt mit mehreren Faktoren zusammen, hauptsächlich mit einem unglaublich günstigen Angebot der Oase Aquamax Eco Premium 16 000 in einem eBay-Shop und weiters, weil sich diese Pumpe mechanisch regeln lässt, was für mich im Winterbetrieb ein Vorteil sein könnte. Vielleicht gelingt es mir, die Leitungsführung zu den Außenbecken etwas zu entschärfen um die Leistung der Pumpe besser nützen zu können.

Ihr habt mir wirklich sehr geholfen, die hoffentlich richtigen Entscheidungen zu treffen, ich danke Euch und allen anderen, die mir hier so viele Anregungen und Denkanstösse gegeben haben zur Verbesserung meiner Teichsituation auf Paros. Trotzdem habe ich noch einige Fragen für die ich noch keine Lösung gefunden habe. Ich hoffe Euch nicht zu sehr damit zu strapazieren. 

Ich denke, das Problem mit der mangelnden Wasserbewegung in meinem Teich, das besonders Karsten, aber auch Friedhelm und Rolf angesprochen haben ist vorerst einmal gelöst. Keine Lösung habe ich jedoch dafür, wenn sich der Einsatz des UVC Strahlers als tatsächlich notwendig erweisen sollte und dadurch zu viel abgestorbenes Algenmaterial ergeben sollte, das ich nicht im Teich belassen kann.

Bisher hatte ich die Möglichkeit einen Strumpffilter in die 1. Tonne zu hängen, aber diesen Platz wird nun, wenigstens zeitweise, der UVC-Strahler besetzen. Eigentlich möchte ich auf diese Tonne als notdürftige Filtermöglichkeit nicht so gerne verzichten und den UVC Strahler lieber anderswo unterbringen. Folgende Idee ließe sich vielleicht umsetzen:

Könntet Ihr Euch noch einmal das Foto der Schwekraftleitung auf Seite 3 Beitrag # 22 ansehen und mir sagen ob es funktionieren könnte, die Schwerkraftleitung nur in dieses Becken hinein zu führen anstatt sie  hindurchzuführen. Meiner Meinung nach müssten die zwei Pumpen in der 2.Tonne doch genügen, um den nötigen Durchfluss für den UVC zu gewährleisen, oder liege ich da falsch? Ich möchte das Rohr entfernen und  nur den Absperrhahn belassen. Wenn das geht, dann könnte ich die 1. Tonne zur Ausfilterung der toten Schwebealgen nützen, womit auch immer und könnte gleichzeitig auch Strahlungsschäden an der Tonne vermeiden.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Joerg (19. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede,
schön, dass du deiner Lösung etwas näher gekommen bist.

Die gute OASE mechanisch zu regeln ist nicht zu empfehlen, da sich diese auch elektronisch regeln lässt.  AquaMax Eco Premium 16000

Ein mechanisches regeln bedeutet nur einen zusätzlichen Widerstand, beim elektronischen regeln wird die Drehzahl der Pumpe reduziert, was sich auf den Stromverbrauch direkt auswirkt.
Mechanisch lässt sich jede Pumpe gut drosseln.


----------



## RKurzhals (19. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede,
es freut mich, dass Du eine Pumpe gefunden hast! Die Daten lassen Gutes erwarten, und mit einer elektronischen Regelung kannst Du in einem gewissen Rahmen optimieren.
Die 145W bei 16000 upm und 5,2 m Förderhöhe sind wirklich gute Daten, da wollen wir mal hoffen, dass dies an der mechanischen Konstruktion liegt.
(Das Vorgängermodell lag ja bei 250W max Leistungsaufnahme. Ich denke da an die Vergleiche Glühlampen zu anderen Leuchtmitteln, wo nicht der Gesamtstrombedarf, sondern der "Leuchtelementbedarf" gemessen wird.)


----------



## Joerg (19. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede,
ich stelle es mir so vor.
1. Tonne 2. Strumpfhosen, diese an einem T-Stück mit Gummi besfestigt.
An dem Übergang zur 2. Tonne ein Edelstahl Rohr mit 30-50cm Durchmesser in Länge der UVC. In diesem ist die Tauch UVC mittig befestigt.

Die 2. Tonne ist ja bis auf die Pumpen leer. Hier kann die UVC ihren Dienst tun, nachdem die groben Schwebstoffe in der 1. Tonne rausgeholt wurden.


----------



## Elfriede (20. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Rolf,

ja, ich hoffe, dass ich mit dieser Pumpe  eine gute Wahl getroffen habe, denn bisher war ich mit den Pumpen dieser Firma immer  sehr zufrieden.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (20. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Jörg,

zwei Strumpffilter auf einem T-Stück zu befestigen, das ist eine gute Idee, danke!

Die Tauch-UVC in einem großen Rohr zu den Pumpen in die 2.Tonne zu legen ist natürlich auch eine Möglichkeit. Ich dachte bislang allerdings, dass sie vor der Filtertonne besser wirkt.

Liebe Grüße und danke noch einmal
Elfriede


----------



## Nori (20. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Warum nicht UVC in Tonne 1 und in der Zuleitung zu Tonne 2 der Strumpffilter?

Gruß Nori


----------



## Elfriede (20. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Nori,

das geht leider nicht, denn die zwei Tonnen stehen ganz eng zusammen und sind nur mit einem Rohrknie verbunden. Ich werde doch eher versuchen die UVC in dem Betonbecken vor der 1.Tonne unterzubringen, eventuell  direkt in der Zuleitung zur Tonne. Wie auch immer,  ich werde es einfach ausprobieren, der Platz in der Pumpentonne, wie von Jörg angeregt, bleibt mir ja immer noch, sollte mein Versuch nicht gelingen.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## wp-3d (20. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede,

dein Teich ist nicht mit einem Nordeuropäischen Teich zu vergleichen, 
er ist mit viel Licht und Wärme ein riesiges subtropisches Aquarium mit Weichwasser.
daher werden Aquarienforen wahrscheinlich besser weiterhelfen. z.B.  http://www.aquaparva.de/10.html

Ich denke es fehlt der Fauna und Flora an Nährstoffen (Nährsalze)

In den Teich gehört eher Schmutz hinein als ausgefiltert, 
Mikroorganismen haben nichts zu knabbern produzieren kein CO2 und haben nicht die Möglichkeit für Pflanzen verwertbare Nährstoffe zu produzieren.

Algen können sich auch im nährstoffarmen Wasser bilden, wenn den höheren Pflanzen Spurenelemente fehlen stellen sie das Wachstum ein und die genügsamen Algen bedienen sich an dem Rest.

Wasserströmung im Sommer mit kräftiger Pumpe ( Wellen an der Oberfläche) im Intervall über Nacht finde ich i.O. hier kann es auch eine Rohrpumpe mit 40000-50000 Ltr. sein, sie muss nur immer einige min. laufen.

Zum Herbst würde ich keine Pflanzenteile aus dem Teich nehmen, eher zusätzlich in die Pflanzbereiche hinzufügen und verrotten lassen.

Bentonit als Nährstoffspeicher ebenfalls, in Papiertüten oder Säckchen aus alten Bettlacken in den Pflanz-bereich legen und nach ein paar Tagen vorsichtig aufschneiden um nicht den gesamten Teich einzutrüben. Tüten oder Säckchen auch verrotten lassen.

UVC würde ich nicht benutzen, anhand der Algen kannst Du optisch bewerten ob im Teich etwas fehlt oder zu viel ist. http://aquascaping.flowgrow.de/aquascaping/naehrstoffe/161-method-of-controlled-imbalances?start=5 dauert bei mir sehr lang beim laden.


hier gibt es Bentonit, Fe und Nährsalze: http://www.duengerexperte.de


----------



## Elfriede (21. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Werner,

danke für Deinen Beitrag.

Du sagst es, mein Teich auf Paros ist mit nördlichen Teichen einfach nicht zu vergleichen und das macht es auch so schwierig die richtigen Entscheidungen zu treffen.  Ich weiß zwar wie ein schöner, gesunder Teich im Norden ausschaut oder aussehen sollte, aber ich habe keine Ahnung ob ein Teich auf Paros auch anders aussehen könnte als meiner und welche Ansprüche man dort überhaupt an einen Teich stellen kann, da es auf der Insel keine einzige Vergleichsmöglichkeit für mich gibt.

Ich bin natürlich häufig in Aquarienforen unterwegs, immer in der Hoffnung auf Anregungen zur Bepflanzung und zur  Düngung, aber nichts davon ist einem fast 80m³ großen Teich dann tatsächlich umzusetzen. 

Für Deine Links bedanke ich mich sehr, ich werde sie später noch einmal genauer studieren. Danke auch  für die Anregung mit den Bentonit-Säckchen und für Deine anderen Vorschläge. Für die Wasserbewegung habe ich bereits  zwei 16 000 l/h - Pumpen bestellt. 

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## RKurzhals (22. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede,
bezüglich "Mineraldüngung" im Teich bin ich sehr geteilter Meinung .... :?.
In unseren Breiten bringt der Wind in den "trockenen" Zeiten jede Menge "Staub" in meinen Teich. Zweite Quelle sind Pflanzenteile, die eine vergleichbare Düngewirkung haben.
Mit meiner Filtertechnik versuche ich noch nicht einmal, beide Effekte in den Griff zu kriegen, das ist bei mir trotz 6-8m³/h bei gut 12 m³ Teichinhalt und ~30 m² Teichoberfläche nicht machbar.
Ich werde wohl ab und zu mal (im Jahrestakt) schlammsaugen dürfen, will ich Folie auf Dauer am Boden sehen.
Bentonit ist rein chemisch ein Magnesiumsilicat (Hauptbestandteil, schau mal unter Montmorillionit). Chemisch wird sich das Material in Jahrhunderten nicht verändern. Es zeigt einige interessante Kationen-Austauscheigenschaften, wie es jeder "Staub" bei uns hierzulande auch zeigt. Wenn in Deinem Teich kein akuter Kali- Eisen-, Silicium- oder Magnesium- Mangel herrscht, dann sehe ich keinen großen Sinn, solch Material dort einzubringen. Eine erhöhte Wasserbewegung des "Beckenwassers" durch die Pflanzzonen hat einen vergleichbaren Effekt, verbunden mit dem Vorteil, dass die Pflanzen direkt davon profitieren.


----------



## Elfriede (23. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Rolf,

Deinen Einwand gegen eine "Mineraldüngung" kann ich durch Deine Erklärung  gut nachvollziehen. Auf Paros weht der Wind so gut wie immer und bringt wirklich  große Staub- und Sandmengen mit sich, da die Trockenheit  in der Regel über einen großen Teil des Jahres  anhält. Den Anteil an Pflnzenteilen, als zweite Quelle, halte ich in meinem Teich für eher gering, zu gering vielleicht. Ob mein Wasser genug Kali, Eisen, Silicium und Magnesium enthält weiß ich nicht, ich habe dafür außer für Eisen (nicht nachweisbar) auch keine Testmöglichkeit. Dass es dem Wasser bzw. den Pflanzen an Nahrung fehlt ist aber auch mit den  Augen sichtbar,  leider aber nicht woran es ihnen mangelt. 

Ich will  als erste Maßnahme im Frühling die Wasserbewegung in Gang bringen, besonders auch  in den Pflanzzonen. Sonst beginne ich die Teichsaison meistens mit einer moderaten Reinigung. Sollte ich vielleicht  besser darauf verzichten ? Viel ist erfahrungsgemäß ohnehin nie im Teich, denn es fällt über den Winter nie viel Schlamm an.

Mit lieben Grüßen 
Elfriede


----------



## Kurt (25. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede,

ich bin in einem Artikel auf folgendes Buch gestossen:
http://www.amazon.de/Schwimmteiche-Planen-anlegen-richtig-bepflanzen/dp/3800153459

Die Authoren Claudia und Udo Schwarzer haben sich mit den Erkenntnissen des Ökologen Heinz Ellenberg zur Standortpräferenz von Pflanzen auseinandergesetzt. 
Vielleicht hilfts dir weiter.

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt


----------



## Kurt (25. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede,

bin jetzt noch mal alle Beiträge in dem Thema durchgegangen - und ich kann mir vorstellen, daß nach all dem hin und her deine Unentschlossenheit groß sein muß.

Ohne dich jetzt noch mehr verwirren zu wollen erinnere ich an die Grundsätze des Schwimmteichs:

* Microorganismen sind dazu da um das Wasser zu entkeimen - also morde sie nicht!
* vermeide zu hohe Umwälzraten, damit der Regenerationsbereich die Zeit hat, die er braucht  (2-3 Tage 1 x)
* dosiere die Skimmerleistung entsprechend den anfallenden Belastungen der Oberfläche
* sorge für gesamte Durchströmung bis zum letzten Winkel

Dies kommt nicht nur aus meinen eigenen Erfahrungen -  namhafte Schwimmteichbauer empfehlen inzwischen eine 'gemächliche' Umwälzung des Schwimmteichs.  Hier sind einfach andere Ansätze wie bei Fischteichen.  
Auch kann man einen privaten nicht mit öffentlichen vergleichen, bei denen auf ein Maximum an Gästen kalkuliert werden muß - natürlich auch genügend Regenerationszone vorhanden ist.
Ich tippe am ehesten auf Werners Lösungen - dein Teich braucht sicher 'mehr von den guten Nährstoffen' - nur der 'Wüstensand' genügt wahrscheinlich nicht.

Da du ja keinen unbedingten Zwang zur Veränderung hast, kann alles, was du jetzt versuchsweise machst, als "Forschungs"-Etat abgeschrieben werden - die Personen aus meinem  vorigen Beitrag haben sicher auch länger tüfteln müssen, damit Schwimmteichbau in Portugal klappt und dort sind sicher auch andere Bedingungen wie bei uns im 'kühlen Norden'.

Ich wünsch dir frohes Gelingen!

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt


----------



## Joerg (25. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede,
das Bentonit habe ich auch schon öfter mal an meinem Teich verwendet, um überschüssige Stoffe zu binden. Diese kann ich dann im Filter gebunden gut rausholen.

Eigentlich sind bei dir im Teich wenig Stoffe, die damit rausgeholt werden könnten. Was aber durchaus eine Überlegung Wert ist, ist die Eigenschaft von diesem Mineral Stoffe zu binden. 
Die wenigen Minerialien könnten damit dann geziehlt in den Pflanzentteil befördert werden.
Das Bentonit in den Teich kippen, Feinfilter mal 2 Tage aus und dann den entstandenen Mulm geziehlt zu den Pflanzen pumpen. Das ergibt eine feine Schlammschicht, die die Pflanzen möglicherweise gut brauchen können. 
Wird den Schwebealgen aber möglicherweise nicht gefallen, da ihnen dann diese Stoffe fehlen. 

Das Bentonit ist übrigens ungefährlich und wird sogar (zu horrenden Preisen) als Entgiftung bei Menschen verkauft.


----------



## Elfriede (25. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Kurt,

danke für den Buchlink! Ich werde es mir bestellen, denn Heinz Ellenbergs Erkenntnisse zur Standortpräferenz der Pflanzen  interessieren mich sehr.

Nein Kurt, Dein Beitrag verwirrt mich überhaupt nicht. 

Genau nach den aufgelisteten Grundsätzen eines Schwimmteiches habe ich mich all die Jahre orientiert, wobei die Umwäzung 1x in drei Tagen vielleicht etwas zu gemächlich erfolgte.  Den Skimmer hatte ich nur selten zur Mimosenblüte im Einsatz und die Mikroorganismen, in der Hauptsache Kiesel- und Blaualgen konnten sich bislang ungehindert und konkurrenzlos vermehren.

Ganz sicher, Kurt, will ich die Mikroorganismen in meinem Teich nicht ausrotten, ich will sie lediglich reduzieren, weil ich hoffe, dass dann auch andere Unterwasserpflanzen  eine Wachstumschance haben werden.

Du hast Recht, Kurt, ich habe keinen unbedingten Zwang zur Veränderung und es kann durchaus sein, dass ich alles was ich heuer ausprobieren werde, letzendlich als "Forschungs" Etat abschreiben muss, wie Du Dich ausgedrückt hast. Immerhin aber wird mir der Versuch neue Erkenntnisse bringen, ob positive oder negative wird sich zeigen.

MIt Dank und lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (26. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Jörg, 

von Bentonit bin ich nach einigen Recherchen  wieder abgekommen. Stattdessen habe ich mir Algenmehl besorgt, wozu Friedhelm geraten hat, um mein nährstoffarmes Teichwasser aufzuwerten. 

Das Algenmehl kann ich direkt in der Pflanzzone ausbringen, denn es wird auch im Gartenbau zur Substratverbesserung verwendet. 

Mulm fällt in meinem Teich  zu wenig an, um ihn in  die Pflanzzone zu pumpen. Ich denke aber, dass Algenmehl aus getrockneten Braunalgen einen ähnlichen Effekt haben müsste. Natürlich werden auch die Schwebealgen darauf zugreifen, aber sicher nicht mehr alle verfügbaren Nährstoffe für sich alleine in Anspruch nehmen, so wie bisher. Es müssen einfach genug Nährstoffe vorhanden sein, dass neben den äußerst bescheidenen Mikroalgen auch noch andere Pflanzen leben können, damit eine gesunde  Konkurrenzsituation entstehen kann. 

Ich werde aus Paros über Erfolg oder Misserfolg mit dem Algenmehl berichten.

Ich wünsche Dir einen schönen Sonntag!
Mit lieben Grüßen 
Elfriede


----------



## Joerg (26. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede,
zusätzliche Nährstoffe einzubringen mag schon sinnvoll sein, um Pflanzenwuchs zu verstärken.
Ist es dein Wunsch die Pflanzen wachsen zu sehen oder saubereres Wasser?

Der Eintrag von zusätzlichen Nährstoffen mag den Pflanzen nützen, er könnte aber auch den Schwebealgen zu einer Blüte verhelfen.

Das Bentonit nimmt eigentlich nur Stoffe auf. Es wäre toll, wenn du uns von deinen Recherchen etwas berichten könntest.


----------



## Kurt (26. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede,

ich hab mal versucht, von deinem Teich eine 'Draufsicht' und lt. Beschreibungen die dztigen Wege des Wassers zu zeichnen.  Vom Nördlichen Teil durch ein Rohr zum Südl. Becken - durch die 2 Fässer in Schwerkraft und vom 2. Fass zu den Außenbecken. Dann zurück in den Teich über 5 Abläufe. 
Bei diesem Kreislauf dürfte die Südwestliche Ecke minder durchströmt sein.
Wenn du nun in der Nordwestlichen Ecke den Luftheber plazierst  und was oben rauskommt gleich weiterleitest zum Südwestende müsste der Teich komplett durchströmt sein.
Entscheidend für die Akzeptanz eines Lufthebers wird wohl sein, wie laut der wirklich im Betrieb ist.

Auch wenn die Zeichnung wahrscheinlich in den Dimensionen nicht stimmt, eine Grundlage für weitere Vorschläge kann sie trotzdem sein.

Schöne Grüße ins Osttirol
Kurt


----------



## Elfriede (26. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Jörg, 

die Entscheidung zwischen Pflanzenwachstum oder sauberem Wasser stellt sich so für mich nicht, denn mein Ziel ist sauberes Wasser durch Pflanzen, wobei saubers Wasser für mich nicht völlig klares Wasser bedeutet.

Es ist mir durchaus bewußt, dass ein Nährstoffschub anfangs vielleicht einen Zuwachs der Trübung mit sich bringen wird, eventuell durch Grünalgen, für die mein Wasser bisher nicht genügte. Wenn aber erst einmal mehrzellige Algen genug Nahrung in meinem Wasser finden werden, dann werden auch bescheidene Unterwasserpflanzen gedeihen, wie ich vermute und hoffe. Ich rechne mit einem längeren Prozess bis sich ein  gesundes Gleichgewicht zwischen Algen und anderen Wasserpflanzen einstellen wird, da es auch noch gilt die "richtigen" Pflanzen für den Standort Paros zu finden.

Warum ich auf Bentonit  verzichten will basiert nicht nur auf Informationen aus dem Internet, sondern auch auf einer eigenen Erfahrung. Bei einem früheren Versuch mit Bentonit kam es zu einer großen Entwicklung von Kieselalgen, wie auf dem Foto zu sehen.

 


MIt lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (26. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Kurt,

ich danke Dir vielmals für Deine Mühe. Ja, genau so schaut es aus,- super!

Sicher wäre ein Luftheber in der Nordwestecke optimal, denn ich könnte dort eine Eintauchtiefe von mehr als 2m erreichen. Ich möchte mich sowieso einmal an so einem Ding versuchen, alleine schon um zu sehen, wieviel Lärm so ein Luftheber tatsächlich erzeugt.

Vorerst aber will ich dem wenig durchströmten Südwest-Bereich des Teichs mittels Rohrpume Wasser zuführen und zwar auch aus der 2. Tonne. In dieser Tonne werden also eine 16 000 er Druckpumpe für die Versorgung der Außenbecken und eine 16 000er Rohrpumpe mit Auslauf in die Südwestecke des Teichs liegen. Eher unbedeutend werkt eine Solarpumpe in der nordöstlichen Teichecke. Diese Solarpumpe läuft dort einfach nur als  Verbraucher zum Schutz der Batterie, sie bringt im Dauerbetrieb etwa 1500 l/h.

Nochmals Dank und liebe Grüße ins Ländle
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (2. März 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo meine lieben Helfer,

schon wieder habe ich einige Fragen an Euch, die mir beim Einkauf von Rohren, Absperrhähnen und Schläuchen eingefallen sind. 

Besondere Sorge macht mir der Schwerkraftzulauf zur Pumpenkammer (2. Tonne), bestehend aus einem 110 mm-Rohr. Wird das Rohr genug Wasser für die zwei  16 000er Pumpen liefern?

Weiters geht es mir um die fünf Rückläufe in den Teich aus den Außenbecken und aus der Rohrpumpe, die hoffentlich ordentlich Wasserbewegung bringen werden, aber natürlich auch viel Geplätscher und damit CO2 Austrieb. Ist es sinnvoll das Rücklauf-Wasser nicht einfach in den Teich plätschern zu lassen sondern mittels Rohren oder Schläuchen unter die Wasseroberfläche zu führen, so wie ich es bisher gemacht habe um nicht unnötig CO2 zu verlieren?

Ich bitte um Euren Rat und grüße herzlich aus Osttirol
Elfriede


----------



## Joerg (2. März 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede,

ein DN 110 Rohr reich bei den 2 Pumpen nicht aus. Es sollten 2 Stück oder ein DN 160er sein.

Ich leite auch unter Wasser ein, das ist eigentlich sehr sinnvoll.


----------



## Elfriede (2. März 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Jörg,

danke für Deine schnelle Antwort!

MIt lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (8. März 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo zusammen,

endlich habe ich mit Eurer Hilfe so ziemlich alles beisammen, was  zur Verbesserung meiner Teichsituation auf Paros zum Einsatz kommen soll, hauptsächlich die Wasserbewegung betreffend und je nach Notwendigkeit und zeitbegrenzt einen Tauch-UVC Strahler. Wie die Sache funktionieren soll, will ich an folgendem Foto erklären.


 


Das Wasser in dem geteilten Becken steht ca. 10cm höher als im Teich. Die unter Wasser sichtbare Trennmauer will ich  etwas erhöhen, um wieder zwei voneinander unabhängige Becken mit unterschiedlichen Wasserständen zu bekommen, wie ich es schon einmal hatte, als der hintere Teil (auf dem ein Blatt schwimmt) als Pumpenkammer mit zwei Schwerkraft-Wanddurchführungen eingerichtet war, da es damals die zwei  Regentonnen an meinem Teich noch nicht gab. 

Diesen Zustand will ich nun wieder herstellen und das derzeitige, im Kies vergrabene 100er –Zulaufrohr mit Gefälle zur  1.Tonne durch ein größeres (160) ersetzen, um genug Strömung in dem separierten Becken für den Einsatz der Tauch-UVC zu erzielen.  Ebenso muss das 100er Verbindungsrohr  zwischen denTonnen vergrößert werden.  Die zwei neuen Pumpen (je 16 000l) werden  in der 2. Tonne liegen (auf dem Foto leider nicht mehr sichtbar).  Da die zwei Tonnen aber  sehr eng zusammen stehen, könnte die Abdichtung  der 160 mm- Rohrdurchführung nur auf der Innenseite der Tonnen erfolgen,- mit einseitigem Flansch, -geht das so oder wie sonst?  

Auf  das Einlaufrohr in die 1.Tonne soll, wie von Jörg vorgeschlagen ein T- oder Y-Stück  als Halter für zwei Filterstrümpfe gesteckt werden. Die Bodenabläufe der  zwei Tonnen sollen wie bisher täglich für wenige Sekunden geöffnet werden um die Tonnenböden sauber zu halten.

Einige von Euch, wie beispielsweise Friedhelm, Werner und und Kurt waren der Meinung, dass die Wasserumwälzung mittels Rohrpumpe nicht permanent  erfolgen muss oder soll, sondern nur nachts bzw. am frühen Morgen in Intervallen, eventuell gesteuert über eine Zeitschaltuhr. Kann mir vielleicht jemand den Vorteil (Nachteil)dieser zeitbegrenzten  Umwälzung erklären? 

Für mich würde sich daraus der große Vorteil ergeben, dass ich die Rohrpumpe auch gefahrlos direkt in die ( lt. Kurt) schlecht durchströmte süd-westliche Teichecke stellen könnte, da ich so gut wie nie nach Mitternacht in den Teich steige. Bei permanenter Umwälzung hingegen müsste die Rohrpumpe auf alle Fälle in der 2. Tonne stehen mit dem Nachteil, dass ich das 75mm-Rohr sichtbar über den Podestplatz in den Teich führen müsste, zumindest so lange ich noch  keine Umwälzung durch einen Luftheber habe, was  mir aber künftig sowieso besser gefallen würde bzw. vorschwebt.

Ich hoffe sehr , dass meine Beschreibung einigermaßen verständlich war, soweit sie die Umsetzung der angestrebten  Wasserbewegung betrifft, die ich in vier Wochen als erste Maßnahme auf Paros in Angriff nehmen werde. 

Erst nach einer gewissen Beobachtungszeit wird sich dann zeigen was sonst noch nötig sein wird, um beispielsweise das Pflanzenwachstum irgendwie anzukurbeln. Auf alle Fälle  werde ich auch neue Pflanzen aus dem Aquariumbereich  mit nach Paros nehmen, vielleicht habe ich damit mehr Glück als bisher. Werners Nährsalze-Link wird mir dabei hilfreich sein.

Noch einmal Euch allen vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe und Geduld. 

Mit lieben Grüßen 
Elfriede


----------



## RKurzhals (8. März 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede,
in meiner Filtertonnen-Beschreibung habe ich auch die Flansche nach innen eingeklebt, um Platz zu sparen. Ich sehe da keine Bedenken, da Du in Deinen Tonnen noch genug Platz hinter dem Flansch hast.
Ich bin sehr gespannt, ob sich der Aufwand lohnt (ich befürchte, dass der Effekt vielleicht nur "lokal" ist, und man sich mit dem Thema "Strömungsprofil" auseinander setzen muss, was leider nicht so einfach zu lösen ist).


----------



## Elfriede (9. März 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Rolf,

ich hoffe sehr, dass die Sache mit den innen eingeklebten Flanschen gelingt.

Sehr gespannt aber weniger hoffnungsvoll sehe ich dem Strömungsverhalten durch das offene Becken (Kanal) entgegen, wofür ich selbst kein Strömungsprofil berechnen kann. Ich werde es einfach ausprobieren, da ich  die Querschnitte der Rohrführung für die zwei Pumpen ohnehin zwingend  vergrößern muss. Es kann durchaus sein, dass ich letztendlich die zwei vorhandenen  Schwerkraftleitungen gleich in eiem 160mm-Rohr zusammenfassen und den UVC-Strahler in die 2.Tonne verlegen muss oder überhaupt darauf verzichte. Ich werde aus Paros darüber  berichten.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## wp-3d (9. März 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*



Elfriede schrieb:


> dass die Wasserumwälzung mittels Rohrpumpe nicht permanent  erfolgen muss oder soll, sondern nur nachts bzw. am frühen Morgen in Intervallen, eventuell gesteuert über eine Zeitschaltuhr.
> Auf alle Fälle  werde ich auch neue Pflanzen aus dem Aquariumbereich  mit nach Paros nehmen, vielleicht habe ich damit mehr Glück als bisher. Werners Nährsalze-Link wird mir dabei hilfreich sein.



Hallo Elfriede,

bei den südlichen Tagestemperaturen ist es nicht ratsam das untere kühle Wasser zum anheizen nach oben zu bringen, zum Baden ist ein Wasser mit 32-35°C in der Tageshitze auch nicht mehr erfrischend. 

Warmes Wasser nimmt weniger Sauerstoff auf.

Der einzige Sinn der Umwälzung ist aber mit Sauerstoff angereichertes Wasser in alle Bereiche
des Teiches zu bringen um der Mikrofauna optimale Bedingungen zu schaffen.

Ich würde mir vorerst über Filterung und UVC überhaupt noch keine Gedanken machen.

In die Bodenbereiche wo sich Schmutz ablagert würde ich die 6000er Pumpe positionieren und den Schmutz an die Pflanzen befördern.

Solltest Du Nährsalze zur Düngung einsetzen, würde ich auch nicht den gesamten Teich düngen, 
sondern in geringen Dosen mit Wasser mittels Drucksprühflasche am Abend nach Sonnenuntergang eine konzentrierte Blattdüngung an den Überwasserpflanzen vornehmen.
Am nächsten Morgen die Pflanzen wieder mit Teichwasser abspülen und so kommen wieder Düngerreste in den Teich für die Unterwasserpflanzen. 

Die __ Aquarienpflanzen mit nährstoffreichen Substrat in Säckchen oder Küchenkrepp in den Teich setzen.

Der niedrige Leitwert des Teiches deutet auf wenig Nährsalze durch Regenwasser oder Trinkwasser aus oligotrophen Trinkwasserreservoirs, welche ich z.B. aus Kroatien kenne.

Nährstoffeintrag vom kargen Boden einer Mittelmeer Insel oder vom Meer wird wohl kaum ausreichen. 

Ich hatte einmal Besuch von einem Fachmann der Biologische Kläranlagen in Dubai baute,
dessen Teich vor seinem Büro im Wüstensand hatte die gleichen Symptome, 
er hatte kristallklares Wasser ohne eine Spur von Algen in der heißen Gegend, 
wo von ich mir anhand seiner Bilder überzeugen konnte.
( Dieses nur nebenbei zu Algenwuchs bei zu viel Sonne.)


----------



## Elfriede (9. März 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Werner, 

ich danke Dir für Deine wertvollen Hinweise.

Das kühlere Wasser in den tieferen Teichbereichen nicht anzutasten ist mir aus der Zeit gut vertraut als ich noch Fische im Teich hatte. Deshalb senkte ich die Schwerkraftleitung nie zu weit ab  um den Fischen das kühlere Wasser in der Tiefe zu erhalten. Jetzt fördert die Schwerkraftleitung das Wasser aus etwa 1m Tiefe, aber ich kann das Rohr  auch noch weiter anheben, wenn es Sinn macht.

Da die Wasserumwälzung Sauerstoff in den Teich bringen soll  ist es sicher kontraproduktiv das Geplätscher zu unterbinden, wie ich es zum Schutz vor zu viel CO2-Austrieb eigentlich geplant hatte. Die Wasserumwälzung nur in der Nacht zu betreiben wird in meinem Teich zwar keinen großen Unterschied machen, da die Nächte im Sommer wenig Abkühlung bringen. Es sei denn, dass   sich der CO2 - Austrieb nachts weniger problematisch auswirkt als bei Tag, wenn die Pflanzen darauf zugreifen müssen.

Die 6000er 12V-Pumpe für die Verfrachtung von Mulm aus dem Teich in die Pflanzzone zu benützen hat auch Jörg angeregt, aber im Teich  gibt es nicht viel davon , wie ich bereits Jörg geschrieben habe. Einzig in den  leeren Regentonnen sammelte sich bisher etwas mehr Mulm auf den Tonnenböden. Anstatt die Bodenabläufe täglich einmal kurz zu öffenen um den Mulm abzulassen, könnte ich künftig den Dreck ordentlich aufmischen, damit ihn die Pumpe in die bepflanzten Außenbecken befördert, von wo er über  die Rückläufe  in die Pflanzzone gelangen würde. 

Mit den Nährsalzen bin ich noch nicht sehr vertraut. Das Problem liegt aber hauptsächlich darin, dass ich einfach nicht weiß welche Salze meinem Wasser fehlen. 

Deine verlinkte Seite habe ich schon mehrmals genau studiert, aber da ich keine der Zeiger-Algen oder Pflanzen im Teich habe, die mir einen Mangel oder Überschuss an bestimmtem Salzen anzeigen könnten, ist es schwierig wirklich  sinnvoll zu agieren.  Die Seite finde ich super, aber sie ist eben für Aquarienhalter gedacht.

Mit __ Aquarienpflanzen habe ich auch keinerlei Erfahrung, deshalb bin sehr froh über Deine Pflanzanweisung. Ich werde sie einpflanzen, wie von Dir beschrieben. Als Substrat wollte ich  Sand und Algenmehl verwenden, eventuell durch einen Düngekegel aufgebessert. Deinen Tipp zur Blattdüngung  werde ich auch befolgen. Soll das ein Volldünger sein oder phosphatfrei wie etwa Hakaphos gelb 20+0+16 ?

Werner, dass es auch anderswo „schwierige“ Gewässer gibt ist tröstlich für mich. Wenn  mir dieses Wissen auch nicht wirklich hilft, so stärkt es doch meine Hoffnung auf dem richtigen, wenn auch unkonventionellen Weg zu sein. Dreck in einen Teich zu bringen anstatt ihn  auszufiltern ist sicher für viele Teichbesitzer  ein etwas gewöhnungsbedürftiger Gedanke, für mein nährstoffarmes Wasser aber sicher sinnvoll.

Mit Dank und lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## wp-3d (10. März 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede,

ich hatte es  schon erwähnt, das Wasser unter der Oberfläche einleiten um leichte Wellenbewegung für eine Sauerstoffaufnahme zu ermöglichen ohne übermässig CO2 auszutreiben.

Beim einsetzen derAquarienpflanzen dachte ich eher an die gute Gartenerde.
Das Algenmehl ist organisch und muß durch Bakterien erst verarbeitet werden, 
so könnten die Wurzeln abfaulen.

Bei dem Nährsalz hatte ich auch schon gegrübelt, es sind keine Fische und aus einer
Wasserleitung kommt auch kein Phophat in deinen Teich.
Ich würde einen Volldünger mit wenig Phosphat vorziehen.

Ich persönlich würde versuchen den hohen ph Wert mit Säure zu senken,
Pflanzen mögen einen neutralen Wert um ph7.5.
In der Aquaristik wird in Pflanzenbecken der ph Wert mit CO2 bis auf 6.5 gebracht.
So kann es deinen Teich nicht schaden wenn einmal eine Flasche billiger Griechischer Essig ins Wasser fällt.


----------



## Elfriede (10. März 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Werner,

danke,-alles klar! 

gute Pflanzerde und Dünger nehme ich mit und an Essig wird es auf Paros bei Bedarf auch nicht mangeln.

MIt lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (16. März 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo zusammen,

ich muss leider noch einmal nachfragen, auch wenn meine Frage mit Technik nichts zu tun hat, denn es geht nämlich um die  __ Aquarienpflanzen, die ich nach  Paros mitnehmen und in meinen Teich setzen  will.

Da es in meinem Teich jedoch kein Bodensubstrat gibt, kann ich die Pflanzen nur in Gefäße setzen.

Zufällig habe ich heute auf www.kokosfaser.de Pflanztöpfe aus Kokosfaser in vielen Größen entdeckt, die mir zur Pflanzung der Auarienpflanzen sinnvoll erscheinen, weil die Wurzeln gut durch die Fasern wachsen könnten. Dass diese Töpfe langsam verrotten werden sehe ich nicht als Nachteil an , da es in meinem Teich ohnehin zu wenig organisches Material gibt, oder liege ich mit dieser Annahme falsch? Allerdings wird  der Dünger für die Pflanzen auch ins freie Wasser gelangen, da die Töpfe ja nicht dicht sind, wie die geschlossenen Gefäße der Seerosen. 

Es gibt zu diesen Töpfen auch ein quellfähiges Substrat aus Kokosfaser, hat vielleicht jemand Erfahrung damit oder sollte ich besser die Finger davon lassen und die Pflanzen lieber in ein übliches, nährstoffreiches  Substrat  oder sie wie die Seerosen in geschlossene Gefäße setzen, wo sie sich leicht mit Düngekegeln versorgen lassen.

Leider habe ich noch keine Erfahrung mit Aquarienpflanzen und weiß auch nicht ob sie überhaupt eine Chance in meinem Teich haben werden , aber ich möchte ihnen wenigstens gute Startbedingungen verschaffen.

Mit lieben Grüßen 
Elfriede


----------



## RKurzhals (16. März 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede,
die üblichen Pflanzkörbe sind für die meisten Pflanzen kein "Hindernis", was deren Ausbreitungsdrang betrifft . Selbst durch Teichvlies stecken auch die zarteren ihre Wurzeln. Ich konnte das bei mir recht gut beobachten (jetzt habe ich viele direkt in Erde gesetzt, und die Körbe weggelassen - mal sehen, wie sie dieses Jahr wachsen).
Gerade viele Unterwasserpflanzen sind recht unkonventionell in der Ausbreitung, ganz egal ob ich an mein __ Tausendblatt im Gartenteich denke, oder an manche __ Aquarienpflanzen - da würde kein Korb helfen!


----------



## Elfriede (17. März 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Rolf,

danke für Deine Antwort. 

An Körbe (Gitterkörbe) habe ich nicht gedacht, weil das Pflanzsubstrat zu leicht ausgespült wird und mit ihm auch die Depotdüngung. In den Kokosfasertöpfen würde das Substrat  erhalten bleiben, wie ich hoffe und die Wurzeln könnten sich dennoch nach Belieben ausbreiten, was in einem geschlossenen Plastikgefäß nicht möglich ist. Werners gute Idee die Pflanzen mit gutem Substrat in kleinen Säcken oder Küchenkrepp in den Teich zu setzen geht leider auch nicht, denn das Wasser ist überall zu tief bzw. die Wände zu steil. Pflanzgefäße, welcher Art auch immer, könnte  ich in der passenden Tiefe einrichten und fixieren, da ich ja keinen Folien- sondern einen Betonteich habe. 

Bestens bewährt haben sich bei mir geschlossene 16l - Pflanzkübel, - weil ausreichend Substrat und einfach zu düngen. Könnte ich diese Methode auch bei den __ Aquarienpflanzen anwenden oder dürfen sie in der Wurzelausbreitung nicht beschränkt werden? Die Pflanzkübel am Boden zu löchern wäre vielleicht auch noch eine Möglichkeit,- was meinst Du?

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## wp-3d (17. März 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede,

__ Aquarienpflanzen sind wie alle Wasserpflanzen auch Teichpflanzen, nur die aus warmen Regionen vertragen weniger tiefe Temperaturen.
Ein gutes Beispiel sind deine Trop. Seerosen.

Zum einpflanzen würde ich Gitterkörbe mit Leinen auslegen.


----------



## Elfriede (17. März 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Danke Werner,

Gitterkörbe habe ich in allen Größen auf Paros vorrätig, eventuell kann ich sie auch mit einem dünnen Material auslegen um das Substrat darin zu halten. Schwieriger wird es mit der geeigneten Tiefe für die Pflanzen werden, denn ich nehme an, dass bei 70cm Pflanztiefe Schluss ist, also kann ich die Körbe nicht auf den Teichboden stellen, sondern muss sie irgendwie aufbocken. Was meinst Du mit  "Leinen auslegen" ?

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Zermalmer (17. März 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*



Elfriede schrieb:


> Was meinst Du mit  "Leinen auslegen" ?


Hallo Elfriede,
ich tippe darauf, dass Werner meint, dass Du die Pflanzkörbe mit unverrotbarer Schnur auf ein entsprechendes Niveau im Teich lässt.
Je nach Größe und Gewicht sind da 2-4 (oder mehr) notwendig.
Bliebe die Frage, wie Du diese Leinen dann dauerhaft und sicher am Teichrand befestigst.

Aber Werner wird da sicher noch was zu sagen, wie er es genau gemeint hat.


----------



## wp-3d (17. März 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo,
nein ich dachte, die Körbe mit Leinentuch auskleiden.


----------



## Elfriede (17. März 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Werner,

Andreas und ich haben wohl in die gleiche, falsche Richtung gedacht und " Körbe mit Leinen auslegen" mit der einzurichtenden  Pflanztiefe in Verbindung gebracht. 

Danke für die Aufklärung! Material zur Auskleidung der Körbe werde ich besorgen. Ganz dünnes Vliesmaterial müsste doch eigentlich auch gehen,- oder?

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Joerg (17. März 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede,
die Pflanztöpe würde ich in Kunststoff nehmen. Falls du die mal wieder rausholen willst, sind die dann nicht verrottet.
Ich habe sehr gute Erfahrungen mit Blähton (Hydrokultur) oder feinem Kies gemacht. Dieses mit der Wurzel in Vlies eingeschlagen und oben mit grobem Kies abgedeckt.
Die Unterwasser AQ Pflanzen versorgen sich größtenteils direkt aus dem Wasser mit Nährstoffen. Eine extra Düngung erscheint mir daher, wenn überhaupt nur als Starthilfe sinnvoll.

Bei den Seerosen mag das wieder ganz anders aussehen. Meine kümmern auch.


----------



## RKurzhals (17. März 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede,
natürlich geht Vlies für Deinen angedachten Zweck... . Es ist sogar ein perfektes Material, um Ausspülung von Material aus den Körben zu unterbinden. Mittlerweile habe ich erfahren, dass über den Wind wesentlich mehr Material eingetragen wird, als ich an einzelnen Pflanzkörben auf diese Weise zurückhalte - daher meine Reserviertheit zu solchen Maßnahmen.
Letzten Endes erzeuge ich so "unbepflanzte" Teichflächen, die bei ausreichendem Nährstoffangebot sofort Algen finden.


----------



## Elfriede (17. März 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Jörg, 

ja, ich bin eigentlich  auch Deiner Meinung, dass sich die Pflanzen die nötigen Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser holen sollten, aber da gibt es in meinem Teich  leider nichts zu holen, jedenfalls war das bis jetzt  so. Anfangs werde ich die neuen __ Aquarienpflanzen deshalb selbst mit Nährstoffen versorgen müssen, sonst gehen sie sicher ein, wie die vielen  Wasserpflanzen, die ich bisher erfolglos  in den Teich setzte.

Da ich den Teich ja auch  weiterhin ohne Filter betreiben werde, bleibt mir nur die Hoffnung, dass die zwei neuen 16 000l Pumpen sozusagen als  "Dreckschleudern" für mehr Nährstoffe in den Pflanzbereichen sorgen werden. 

Nun, bald werde ich nicht mehr nur auf Vermutungen und Spekulationen angewiesen sein, sondern den Effekt der kräftigen Wasserbewegung selbst erleben.

Auf die  verrottbaren Pflanzgefäße  werde ich verzichten, da es keine einzige positive Meldung zu diesen  Dingern gab.

Mit Dank und lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (18. März 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Rolf,

ja, die großen, unbepflanzten Teichflächen sind bei Schwimmteichen sicher ein großes Problem. Zum Glück ist mein Teich in weiten Teilen tief genug, dass dort, bei genügend Nährstoffen  Unterwasserpflanzen eigentlich gedeihen könnten oder müssten, was mir bisher aber  leider nicht gelungen ist.
Sicher bringt der permanente Wind auf Paros sehr viel Sand ein, aber nährstoffreich scheint er nicht zu sein.

Körbe und andere Plastikgefäße, sowie dünnes Vlies und Vliesbeutel sind   schon reichlich vorhanden, da ich jedes Jahr alle möglichen  Materialien nach Paros mitnehme, für den Fall, dass ich sie dort brauchen könnte.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (31. März 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo zusammen,

irgendwo in diesem Thread habe ich geschrieben, dass ich im Sommer versuchen will einen Luftheber nach Jörgs Planskizze zu bauen. Dazu habe ich mir noch schnell eine Belüftungspumpe 65 Watt  bestellt. Ich bin jetzt aber unsicher ob sie sich für einen Luftheber eignet. Es ist ein 8mm Schlauch (5m)  mit einem großen Lüfterstein dabei, aber kein Luftverteiler, den  ich nebst weiteren Schläuchen  separat hätte bestellen müssen. Dafür ist es jetzt zu spät, denn in fünf Tagen reise ich ab. 

Frage: Ist es auch sinnvoll den 8mm Schlauch mit Stein auch ohne Luftheber auf  etwa 2m Tiefe zu hängen, falls es mit dem Eigenbau des Lufthebers nicht klappen sollte? 

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Nori (31. März 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Bei einem 65 Watt-Gerät (was ja schon ein rechter Brummer ist!) kannst nat ne große (20 cm) Lüfterplatte in den Teich hängen und ne ebenso große (oder ne längliche Ausführung) in deine Biokammmer packen.
Wenn du 8mm Schläuche durchgehend verwendest (müssten ja schon diese Gewebe-Druckluftschläuche sein) dann kannst auch Sachen im normalen Baumarkt bekommen wie T-Stücke etc. (sind dort halt etwas teurer als im Koi-Bedarf).
Mach blos nichts mit den 4mm Schläuchlein und so kleinen Kügelchen ....
Wenn du mit Absperrhähnen nach dem T-Stück arbeitest, dann kannst die Menge für jeden Zweig auch noch separat regeln - da könntest auch nen Luftheber und einen kleineren Lüfterstein betreiben (Verhältnis etwa 70% Heber zu 30% Stein)

Gruß Nori


----------



## Elfriede (31. März 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Danke Nori,

da lassen sich ja einige Dinge damit machen, also werde ich die Pumpe nach Paros mitnehmen. Der im Paket enthaltene Schlauch ist ein Gewebe-Druckluftschlauch. Ich werde mich hier im heimischen Baumax noch nach  T- Stücken, zusätzlichen Schläuchen, Lüftersteinen und Absperrhähnchen umsehen, vielleicht finde ich auch eine Lüfterplatte.

Deine Information war mir sehr wertvoll, denn wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe, könnte ich noch ohne Luftheber gleich damit loslegen, die schlechter durchströmten Zonen im Teich bodennah zu belüften, oder nicht?

Mit Dank und lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## wp-3d (31. März 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede,

bitte denk dran alles was stark plätschert und blubbert treibt CO2 aus
und erhöht den ph Wert der zu letzt schon nicht optimal für Wasserpflanzen war.


----------



## Elfriede (31. März 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Werner,

vielleicht habe ich mich falsch ausgedrückt, aber ich dachte die Lüftersteine bodennah einzubringen um nicht zuviel CO2 auszutreiben. Ich kann mir nämlich  nicht so recht vorstellen, dass die feinen Bläschen eines Lüftersteins aus 2m Tiefe die Wasseroberfläche überhaupt noch in größerer Anzahl erreichen werden. Allerdings habe ich keine Erfahrung damit, denn bisher gab es bei mir ja keine Lüftersteine im Teich. 

MIt lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Nori (31. März 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Also wenn ein 65 Watt-Teil loslegt dürfte sich auch in 2 m Wassertiefe bzw. an der Oberfläche was rühren - hab den Unterschied schon von der 15 Watt zur 25 Watt Kompressorpumpe gemerkt - ich hoffe du findest die gesuchten Sachen noch rechtzeitig - ansonsten: selbst Griechenland hat (noch) ein Internet! :beten

Gruß Nori


----------



## Elfriede (31. März 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Nori,

ich hoffe, ich habe die Pumpe mit 65Watt nicht eine Nummer zu groß gekauft, aber die 50Watt-Pumpe stand zur schnellen Lieferung nicht zur Verfügung und 40Watt erschienen mir mangels Erfahrung zu wenig. Ich könnte die Pumpe noch zurückschicken bzw. umtauschen, allerdings müsste ich sie dann nach Griechenland schicken lassen, was mir aber zu unsicher ist, denn 2011 machte ich mit Paketsendungen nach Paros schlechte Erfahrungen durch die vielen Streiks und ich fürchte, dass es heuer um nichts besser sein wird.

Nori, wieviel Watt sollte eine angemessene Pumpe für meinen Teich bzw. für einen Luftheber Deiner Meinung nach  haben? Notfalls müsste ich halt bis zum Sommer warten, dann könnten mir Freunde eine passende  Pumpe nach Paros mitbringen.

Mit lieben Grüßen 
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Werner,

gerade habe ich mir noch einmal Deinen Link mit der Luftheber-Videos genauer angeschaut und gelesen, dass Du hauptsächlich 35 Watt-Pumpen dafür verwendest. Meine 65 Watt Pumpe werde ich also wohl besser zurückschicken und mir im Sommer eine kleinere Pumpe nach Paros mitbringen lassen,  wie bereits in meiner Nachricht an Nori angedacht. Zu Deinem Video - Sauerstoffanreicherung im Winter- konnte ich die Pumpenstärke nicht finden, aber ungefähr so war meine Vorstellung mit den bodennahen Lüftersteinen an  schlecht durchströmten Stellen im Teich oder ist das nur bei Fischhaltung nötig? Mir erscheit diese Methode viel schonender in Bezug auf den CO2- Austrieb oder ist diese Annahme unrichtig?

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Nori (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Wenn der Stromverbrauch keine Rolle spielt (ich weiss ja nicht wie das in Griechenland abgerechnet wird) würde ich immer zur größeren und stärkeren Luftpumpe greifen - und wenn es für den Heber zu viel ist (was ich nicht glaube) dann kannst ja mittels T-Stück wie Oben beschrieben noch im Teich oder Filter sprudeln.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Elfriede (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Nori,

der Stromverbrauch spielt bei mir auf Paros sogar eine sehr große Rolle, aber ich dachte bei dieser Pumpe eher nicht an einen Dauereinsatz, sondern für die Zeit, wenn der Sauerstoffgehalt, bedingt durch die hohen Wassertemperaturen im Hochsommer in den Keller geht.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Andre 69 (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo
Vielleicht hilft Dir ja ,das GEISY auch nur eine 50 Watt-Pumpe für 300´000 Liter hat !
Du willst die Pumpe ja zusätzlich ,zeitlich begrenzt haben .Ich würd halt auch die kleinere Pumpe bevorzugen !
Lg Andre


----------



## Elfriede (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Andre,

hätte ich vor der Pumpenbestellung hier im Forum nachgefragt, dann hätte ich dieses Problem jetzt nicht, denn sicher hätte ich dann eher eine 35-40 Watt Pumpe gekauft, da die 50 Watt Pumpe  so schnell nicht zu haben war. Dass ich zu hoch gegriffen habe ist mir jetzt klar, aber so schlimm ist das nun  auch wieder nicht, seit ich hier erfahren habe was sich alles damit machen lässt. Ich werde es einfach einmal mit der Aufteilung  der Luftmenge probieren, so wie Nori empfohlen hat, denn mein Teich hat immerhin so um die 80.000 Liter Wasser. Die  Erfahrungen bis zum Sommer werden dann zeigen ob ich doch besser auf eine schwächere Pumpe umsteigen soll. 

Mit Dank und lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Andre 69 (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo
Na ein Problem ist das nicht eher ein LUXUS -problemchen .
 Ich würd halt die kommplette Sache umstellen und Deine Rohrpumpe als Reserve liegen lassen . Du kannst mit der 50 Watt Luftpumpe mal ganz locker  auch mehrere Mammut´s betreiben ! Da ja der Hinweis auf GEISY, der mit 50 Watt seine 300´000Liter umwälzt .Drosseln würd ich da nichts, auch keine Luftmenge .Ich hab Dein Fred bloss mal überflogen, deswegen würd ich halt das Gesamtkonzept nochmal überdenken ,da ein Austausch von Rohren DN 100 auf DN160 schon eine Menge an Umbau erfordert.Soll heissen altes Rohr (DN100) bleibt wird mit den ersten Mammut gepimmt und das zweite Mammut benutzt Du um Bewegung in Dein Teich zu bringen nach Plan von Nori ?
Lg Andre
Drittes Mammut wie bei WP-3d zwecks O2 ! wenn auch nur temporär.

Hab den Fred nochmal überflogen ,wenn Du Höhen überwinden musst ( (willst) ist auf den Bildern nicht ersichtlich) dann bitte kein Mammut oder Rohrpumpe !
Hab Dich jetzt nicht völlig verwirrt ?


----------



## Elfriede (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Andre,

da ich ja noch nicht genau weiß wie ich meine diversen Vorhaben auf Paros dann wirklich realisieren kann ist es mir wichtig möglichst viele Optionen zu haben und gehe deshalb jedem Vorschlag aus dem Forum nach bzw. versorge mich noch hier in Österreich mit vielen Dingen, die ich auf Paros nicht kaufen kann, auch wenn sich vielleicht manche Sachen letztendlich als Fehlinvestition herausstellen werden, wie zum Beispiel die Rohrpumpe, wenn ich das Wasser auch anders und stromsparender bewegen kann, mit Lufthebern zum Beispiel, wie von Dir angedacht. Da ich aber sofort nach meiner Ankunft loslegen möchte wird sie mir sicher auch eine Weile nützlich sein, da sie keiner Vorarbeit bedarf. 

Ich bin zwar nicht ganz ungeschickt, aber der Austausch der Rohre macht mir doch Kopfzerbrechen, hauptsächlich wegen der dafür benötigten Zeit, in der ich die Außenbecken nicht versorgen könnte. Ich muss diese Arbeit dennoch in Kauf nehmen, denn das Rohr eines Lufthebers kann ich nicht dauerhaft über den Gehweg zu den Regentonnen führen. Vielleicht tausche ich das 100er Rohr auch nicht gegen ein größeres aus sondern verlege ein zweites 100er Rohr zusätzlich, ich denke nämlich, dass das  einfacher und schneller gehen wird.

MIt lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Nori (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hab ich gerade zufällig gesehen:
so ein 8mm oder 6mm T-Stück gibts auch bei Hein Gericke (Motorradbedarf) - ist dort für Kraftstoffleitungen gedacht und kostet müde 1,99 €.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Andre 69 (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Also NEEEEEEE !
jetzt bin ich aber mal neidisch ! 
Hab mir mal Dein Album angesehen , Manno man -----Super  
Jetzt hab ich , glaube deine Tonnen ,besser Tonnendeckel gesehen ! Aber deswegen wollte ich nicht schreiben ,sondern wenn Du Wasser-Strömung in Dein Schwimmteich bringst, denke bitte an die super Seerosen . Hab bei meinen alten Teich nicht daran gedacht ,das die Seerosen Schwimmblätter haben ,soll heissen ,ich hab sie durch die neue Strömung schön in eine Ecke gedrückt , deshalb werde ich auf mehrere kleine  Mammut-Baby´s umstellen !
LG Andre
Sind auf Paros die Amphoren auch so teuer ?
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/34971


----------



## Elfriede (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Nori,

danke für Deine nützliche  Information. Gleich morgen werde ich mich auf die Suche nach geeignetem Pumpen-Zubehör machen, einen großen Motorradhandel gibt es hier auch.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Andre,

ja, meinen Seerosen wird die Wasserbewegung nicht so gut gefallen, aber da ich ja einen großen pflanzenfreien Schwimmbereich habe lässt es sich sicher so einrichten, dass die Seerosen nicht zu Schaden kommen. Mehrere kleine Luftheber sind sicher eine gute Lösung für  dieses Problems und wüßrde mir auch besser gefallen.

Deine Frage nach Amphoren: Leider ist auf Paros alles sehr teuer, aber das haben Inseln so an sich durch die oft langen und umständlichen Transportwege.

Schön, dass Dir mein Teichstandort gefällt.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## wp-3d (1. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede,

habe jetzt etwas länger gebraucht aber zeitgleich hatte mir ein Landsmann von Dir auch eine Frage zum Luftheber gestellt.
Da ich nun nicht so dolle im Schreiben bin hab ich zum demonstrieren auf die Schnelle noch einen Luftheber gebaut und ein Video erstellt was im Moment noch hochgeladen wird.

Ich selbst arbeite am Teich zur Zeit noch nicht mit der Technik, es ist für mich nur Spielerei um zu sehen was am Teich möglich ist.

In den Aquarien im Keller läuft diese Technik mit kleinen Lufthebern und einer großen Pumpe ca. 200 Watt und 17.000 Ltr/h schon seit Jahren.

Obwohl die Luftpumpe viel verbraucht ist es für die Anzahl der Aquarien eine günstige Variante.


Die 35 Watt Pumpe ist somit ein altes Überbleibsel für Spielereien. 

Das Teil für Sauerstoffanreicherung im Winter war für Fischteiche,
gedacht war das Wasser im Bodenbereich mit Sauerstoff anzureichern ohne es ab zu kühlen.
Es wurde mit 20 Watt Luftpumpe betrieben.
Nur ist der CO2 Austrag hierbei genau wie bei jedem Luftheber, 
nur in einen gut mit Fische besetzten Teich nicht so tragisch, da die Tiere auch wieder CO2 einbringen.


Ich würde an deinem Teich keine Versuche mit Luftheber machen.

Der Ph Wert sollte nach unten, Ph7,0 währe erstrebenswert, 
dies fördert viele Unterwasserpflanzen und bringt somit auch mehr Sauerstoff im Teich,
etwas Bewegung in der Nacht mit Rohrpumpe eingetaucht (ohne plätschern) sollte reichen.


.


----------



## Elfriede (2. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Werner,

vielen Dank für Deine Erklärungen, die mich jetzt in zwei Punkten  doch sehr verunsichern.

Wie Du aus meinen Beiträgen weißt, beschäftigt mich der CO2- Austrieb sehr, da ich mein schlechtes Pflanzenwachstum nicht nur, aber doch hauptsächlich auf den permanenten CO2-Mangel in meinem Teich zurückführe. Aus diesem Blickwinkel müsste eigentlich  jegliche Wasserbewegung (wodurch auch immer) als kontraproduktiv angesehen werden. Aus diesem Grund verzichtete ich bisher auch darauf, allerdings erfolglos, die CO2 Bilanz betreffend. Die Rohrpumpe nur nachts und eigetaucht zu betreiben leuchtet mir als " CO2- schonende Methode"  ein, aber man könnte sie ja auch bei einem Mammut einsetzen um offenes Geplätscher zu vermeiden, oder macht  die einströmende Luft den Unterschied?

Der zweite Punkt betrifft den pH-Wert, der Dir erstrebenswert scheint. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen einen neutralen pH Wert ohne Chemie jemals zu erreichen, denn auch das Regenwasser auf Paros ist mit durchschnittlich 8,4 basisch, warum auch immer, denn es gibt dort weder Industrieanlagen noch vulkanische Asche. 

Torf, Eichenextrakt oder Erlenzapfen scheiden bei meinem Wasservolumen zur pH- Senkung wohl  aus. Von kurzfristigen, saisonalen Abweichungen abgesehen, hat mein Wasser einen durchschnittlichen pH-Wert von ca. 8, 2, was in der Teichliteratur doch  als guter Wert gilt. 

Werner, eine ständige Ansäuerung kann ich mir für meinen Teich einfach  nicht vorstellen, vielmehr fällt mir dazu ein Vergleich ein, den ich auch nicht für sinnvoll und gesund halte, nämlich, wenn eine Frau  sich für nur 1kg Körpergewicht lebenslang kasteit und Diät hält, um  ihr  Wunschgewicht zu erreichen und zu halten. Dieser Vergleich mag Dir unpassend  erscheinen, aber er entspricht meiner Meinung, nicht in natürliche Systeme einzugreifen, wenn keine zwingende Notwendigkeit gegeben ist. Ich weiß natürlich, dass viele Pflanzen einen neutralen pH-Wert bevorzugen, trotzdem aber halte ich es für sinnvoller nach pH- toleranten Pflanzen zu suchen als den pH-Wert mit Chemikalien zu manipulieren.

Dein neues Luftheber-Video interessiert mich sehr, wann wird es zu sehen sein?

Nochmals  Dank und liebe Grüße
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (8. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo aus Griechenland!

Ich bin heute auf Paros angekommen, leider zu spät für eine gründliche Teichinspektion, die aber  der  stürmische Wind  ohnehin verhindert hätte, denn durch den Wellenschlag des Wassers konnte ich nicht einmal die Sichttiefe genau erkennen, schätzungsweise liegt sie bei  1,00m – 1,10m. Die Seerosen haben zwar einige (noch tiefrote) Blätter an der Oberfläche, aber Knospen sind noch nicht auszumachen. Auch sonst tut sich noch nicht viel im Teich, weder mit den höheren Pflanzen noch mit den Algen.

Morgen will ich auspacken und  hoffe sehr, dass alle Neukäufe den Transport gut überstanden haben. Mit der Arbeit kann ich sowieso erst beginnen, wenn sich der stürmische Wind  gelegt haben wird.  Sicher aber wird sich dann die eine oder andere Frage auftun für die ich wieder  Eure Hilfe nötig haben werde um die ich Euch heute schon bitte.

Ich wünsche Euch einen schönen Ostermontag und grüße  herzlich aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (16. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo zusammen,

leider konnte ich seit meiner Ankunft hier auf Paros nur einen einzigen Tag für Arbeiten am Teich nützen, da der stürmische Wind nicht aufhören will. Aber er hat wenigstens etwas Regen gebracht, den mein Teich dringend nötig hatte, weil meine große Zisterne fast leer ist und ich erst nach den griechischen Osterfeiertagen  Wasser bekommen  kann.

Den einen Tag am Teich habe ich gut genützt und als ersten Schritt die 6 000l-Druckpumpe gegen die neue 16 000er ausgetauscht. Wie erwartet reicht der Zufluss aus  der Schwerkraftleitung  nicht ganz aus um die neue Pumpe zu bedienen. Provisorisch führe ich ihr im Moment zusätzliches Wasser mittels Schlauch aus dem Teich zu. Der Unterschied zur 6 000er ist gewaltig, natürlich auch das Geplätscher, denn die 5 Wasserrückläufe aus den Außenbecken  konnte ich noch nicht mit Rohren unter die Wasseroberfläche führen.

Die 16 000er -Rohrpumpe funktioniert auch bestens, sie steht ungefähr mittig an der Westmauer in ca. 1,80m Tiefe auf dem Teichboden und verursacht eine Bewegung des Wassers mit einem guten Wellengang ohne Geplätscher, denn ich habe ihren Auslauf nicht über die Oberfläche gelegt, sondern einige Millimeter darunter.
Da ich den Teichboden  vor Einsatz der Pumpe  überhaupt nicht gereinigt (abgesaugt)  habe, fördert sie den wenigen Mulm vom Winter aus der  Schwimmzone  in Richtung Pflanzenbereich. Momentan läuft sie von 20 Uhr bis 7 Uhr. Die Trübung des Wassers (während die Pumpe läuft) kommt sicher von den Schmutzpartikeln, die sie aus der Tiefe holt und nicht von Schwebealgen, wie ich annehme, denn schon kurz nach dem Abschalten der Pumpe sind  keine Partikel mehr zu sehen und die Trübung ist tagsüber  wie immer ohne sichtbare Schwebestoffe.

Ob ich die UVC-Lampe einsetzen werde weiß ich noch nicht, denn  zuerst will ich einmal nur   beobachten was die Wasserbewegung bringt bzw. bewirkt. Für die Luftpumpe habe ich augenblicklich auch noch keine Verwendung, denn es ist noch sehr kühl und es gibt sicher noch keinen Sauerstoffmangel im Teich. Aber natürlich werde ich beide Geräte auspacken und ihre Funktion überprüfen. Schon ausprobiert und für sehr gut befunden habe ich eine kleine, handliche Schmutzwasserpumpe (Flachsauger), die ich mitgebracht habe. Sie saugt schmale Schächte und Becken wirklich fast trocken, allerdings nur sehr feines, schlammiges Material. Ich habe sie zur Reinigung meiner Zisternen gekauft und dafür ist sie bestens geeignet, denn dort sind weder Blätter noch Kies drin, sondern lediglich abgesetzter Mulm.

Mit dem Pflanzenwachstum schaut es noch sehr mager aus, was heuer sicher nicht nur mit der Nährstoffarmut zusammenhängt, sondern auch mit der Temperatur, was ein Beispiel aus meinem Garten zeigt. Vor Jahren habe ich Montbretien gepflanzt und sie bisher bei meiner Rückkehr nach Paros im Frühling immer schon verblüht und vertrocknet vorgefunden, heuer hingegen treiben sie erst aus.

Ob meine tropischen Seerosen, den für Paros besonders kalten Winter überlebt haben, kann ich noch nicht sagen, sie treiben immer erst sehr spät aus.

Aber mein __ Hornkraut lebt noch, das ist mir besonders wichtig. Es lebt dort, wo sich am Boden etwas Mulm abgelagert hat. Diese Stellen kenne ich aus Erfahrung und habe dort mit dem Kescher gesucht, denn Bodensicht habe ich in den tieferen Teichzonen ja nicht. Vielleicht wäre es doch günstig die UVC-Leuchte nicht nur an Land auf ihre Funktion zu prüfen, sondern sie einmal 14 Tage ins Wasser zu hängen. Da ich ja keinen Filter habe, würden sich  abgestorbene Mikroalgen und Bakterien auf dem Boden ablagern und das Hornkraut nähren und zu besserem Wachstum bringen, denn es ist sehr zart und dünn und fühlt sich gar nicht „hornig“ sondern sehr weich an, es ist aber schön grün. Was meint Ihr dazu?

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## mitch (16. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede,

immer noch kein schönes Wetter? das wird schon noch werden. 
Kannst du mal deine aktuellen Wasserwerte (Teich/Zisterne) durchgeben.
Ja, das liebe Pflanzenwachstum - lässt heuer lange auf sich warten - hier hats auch nur 8°C. 

jedenfalls wünsche ich dir einen schönen Sommer auf Paros


----------



## Elfriede (17. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Mitch,

leider soll das stürmische, kalte Wetter laut Prognose noch bis Donnerstag anhalten und es soll übermorgen noch einmal Regen geben, was für mich sehr wünschenswert wäre. 

Der kalte Winter und Frühling hat meinem Teich, vom Pflanzenwachstum einmal  abgesehen, offenbar gut getan, wenn ich die Zusammenhänge auch nicht genau erklären kann. Der Teich schaut heuer sehr frisch und sauber  aus, was  wächst ist grüner und noch nie war der pH-Wert so niedrig, nämlich 7,5 - 7,7. Sonst liegt er im Frühling immer sehr hoch, nämlich  bei 8,5 - 9,00 und pendelt sich meistens erst im  Juni auf 8,2 - 8,4 ein.

Viele Wasserwerte habe ich bis jetzt nich ermittelt: KH-6, GH,12, Nitrat-5, Leitwert- 68, Redox -260. Es gab heuer noch keine biogene Entkalkung. 

Natürlich wird sich einiges ändern, wenn die Sonne wieder jeden Tag scheint und das Wasser sich stark erwärmt, aber im Augenblick freue ich mich über die guten Teichbedingungen.

Vielen Dank für Deine Wünsche, ich wünsche Dir auch eine gute Teichsaison.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (20. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo zusammen,

Vor einigen Tagen habe ich geschrieben:

Aber mein __ Hornkraut lebt noch, das ist mir besonders wichtig. Es lebt dort, wo sich am Boden etwas Mulm abgelagert hat. Diese Stellen kenne ich aus Erfahrung und habe dort mit dem Kescher gesucht, denn Bodensicht habe ich in den tieferen Teichzonen ja nicht. Vielleicht wäre es doch günstig die UVC-Leuchte nicht nur an Land auf ihre Funktion zu prüfen, sondern sie einmal 14 Tage ins Wasser zu hängen. Da ich ja keinen Filter habe, würden sich abgestorbene Mikroalgen und Bakterien auf dem Boden ablagern und das Hornkraut nähren und zu besserem Wachstum bringen, denn es ist sehr zart und dünn und fühlt sich gar nicht „hornig“ sondern sehr weich an, es ist aber schön grün. Was meint Ihr dazu?

Wäre das eine brauchbare Möglichkeit mein Hornkraut zu erhalten ohne den ganzen Wasserkörper düngen zu müssen?

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros


----------



## Elfriede (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Ein freundliches Hallo aus Paros!

Die unbeantwortete Frage meines letzten Eintrages hat sich inzwischen  von selbst geklärt, allerdings anders als von mir erwartet.

Vor vier Tagen habe ich meine neue Tauch-UVC-Lampe endlich ausgepackt, probiert und in den Teich gehängt. Sie funktioniert sehr gut. Das Wasser klärt sich zunehmend und die Sichttiefe liegt jetzt bereits bei 1,60m. Das abgestorbene Material bildet einen gelblichen, flockigen Belag auf dem Teichboden von etwa 2-3 mm. Diesen Belag als Nährstoffquelle für das __ Hornkraut  im Teich zu belassen funktioniert allerdings nicht, denn bei Sonnenschein löst  sich der Mulm  vom Boden und schwimmt in Fladen auf. Von dem Hornkraut ist auf dem bereits sichtbaren Boden ohnehin  nicht viel zu sehen, dafür aber besiedelt es alle  Seerosengefäße, egal in welcher Tiefe sie sich befinden, was natürlich keinen Sinn macht, da das Hornkraut eigentlich  den großen, pflanzenfreien  Schwimmbereich beleben sollte. 

Andere Unterwasserpflanzen wie krauses __ Laichkraut, Crassula helmsii und Nadelsimse eroberten  schon vor Jahren die  Seerosen- und andere Pflanzengefäße, weil sie, anders als das Hornkraut  in Substrat wurzeln müssen , das es bei mir am Teichgrund  ja nicht gibt. Dadurch ist der große Schwimmbereich absolut pflanzenfrei und wird es wohl auch bleiben.

Eine weitere Überraschung hat die Wasserklärung auch noch  gebracht: In meinem vermeintlich fischlosen Teich schwimmen  jetzt wieder Fische. Sie haben  sich bisher offensichtlich nur in der trüben Tiefe des Teiches aufgehalten  und sind mir deshalb bis jetzt verborgen blieben.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Joerg (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Elfriede,
die Wirkung der UVC beruht darauf, dass die äußere Zellschicht der Schwebealgen geschädigt wird. Dadurch klumpen diese dann zusammen.
Diese Klumpen sollten dann zu deinem Pflanzenteich, da sie dort als Nahrung dienen.

Viel Spass mit den Fischen.


----------



## Elfriede (27. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Jörg,

ist mir schon klar, dass der Pflanzenteich von den Nährstoffen der abgestorbenen Algen profitieren wird. Über die Wasserbewegung gelangen viele abgestorbene Algen in die Pflanzzonen und  Außenbecken, aber was mache ich im großen Schwimmbereich  damit, wo es keine Verbraucher gibt?
Das auftreibende Material geduldig abschöpfen oder einfach absaugen?

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros 
Elfriede


----------



## mitch (27. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede,

wenn du einen Teichsauger hast würde ich den Mulm absaugen und das abgesaugte Wasser in den Pflanzteich zurück schütten, ansonsten abkeschern,

Raus sollte der Mulm schon. 

Noch viele Fische?  wenn es nur ein paar wenige sind lass sie doch - CO2 - ist ja wieder gut für die Pflanzen.


----------



## Joerg (27. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede,
erst hast du zu wenig Nährstoffe im Teich und nun willst du sie raushholen?
Bei mit versuche ich mit einer guten Strömung das Zeug so schnell wie möglich in den Filter zu bekommen.
Dort wird es dann entsorgt, damit Nährstoffe rauskommen. (Bei wird aber auch ständig nachgedüngt)

Ich denke mal, wenn das __ Hornkraut richtig zu wuchern anfängt und einige Zeit das Wasser in die anderen Teiche gepumpt hat, wird sich das von alleine regeln.
Die Düngung durch die abgestorbenen Schwebealgen ist ja nicht von Dauer. Sind die erst mal raus, werden so schnell keine mehr nachwachsen.


----------



## Elfriede (27. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Mitch, hallo Jörg,

selbstverständlich will ich die abgestorbenen Algen in den Außenbecken und Pflanzzonen belassen um das nährstoffarme Wasser anzureichern. In diesen Bereichen schwimmt auch nichts auf, denn die gelbbraunen Flocken bleiben zwischen und auf den Pflanzen hängen und bleiben dort auch liegen. Nur im Schwimmbereich auf dem glatten Betonboden hällt der Mulm nicht und schwimmt auf. Sehr viel abgestorbenes Material liegt auf dem Substrat der vielen Pflanzgefäße, wo die  Rücklösung der Nährstoffe ungestört erfogen kann. Absaugen will ich nur den pflanzenfreien Boden im Schwimmbereich, von wo der Mulm sowieso  in Fladen aufsteigt. Saugen ist natürlich einfacher als Fladenabschöpfen.
Da das Wasser in meinem Teich gut bewegt wird und nichts durch einen Filter ausgeschieden wird, bleibt meiner Meinung nach genug von dem nährstoffreichen Mulm im Umlauf.

Die nächsten Tage wird mein Teich sicher ziemlich trübes Wasser haben, so wie heute, denn ich habe endlich mit der Arbeit an den Seerosen begonnen, wie verkleinern, düngen und  in der passenden Tiefe positionieren, was immer viel Dreck aufwirbelt.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (29. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo zusammen,

auf Seite 11 # 113 in diesem Thread habe ich ein Foto mit Beschreibung der geplanten Veränderungen  eingestellt. 
Folgende Fotos zeigen die bereits durchgeführte Veränderungen:

            



Das Becken auf dem Foto auf Seite 11 zeigt noch die Schwerkraftleitung im hinteren Beckenteil, die ich nach Trennung des Beckens durch Aufmauerung ( hat mein Mann gemacht) herausgenommen habe, wodurch eine recht gute Strömung entstand, obwohl eine Vergrößerung der Rohre zu den Regentonnen nicht möglich war. Mein Mann hat die vergrabenen Rohre zwar freigelegt, aber sie auszutauschen hätte einen größeren Umbau an betonierten Teilen erfordert, also haben wir die Rohre in ihrer bisherigen Größe belassen.

Trotzdem ist der Zufluss zur 16 000er Pumpe in der 2.Tonne mehr als ausreichend und zufriedenstellend, allerdings müssen für die anfallenden Wassermengen die Rückläufe in den Teich aus den Außenbecken vergrößert werden, wenn ich die Zuläufe ganz aufmachen will, was ja Sinn der stärkeren Pumpe sein soll. 

Die 16 000l Rohrpumpe steht nicht in der 2. Tonne sondern augenblicklich noch im Teich, wie bereits berichtet. Später will ich sie durch 1-2 Mammuts zur Wasserbewegung bzw. Sauerstoffanreicherung ersetzen.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros 
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Teichfreunde,

genau vier Wochen sind seit meiner Ankunft auf Paros bereits vergangen und fast so lange bin ich schon mit der Umsetzung Eurer hilfreichen Ratschläge zur Verbesserung meines Teiches beschäftigt. Alles läuft gut, wenn auch teilweise noch Verbesserungen zu machen sind. 

Ein Glück für mich war  natürlich auch   die heuer viel  bessere Ausgangssituation meines Teichs, von der ich gleich nach meiner Ankunft hier auf Paros berichtet habe. 

Die Ursache für den günstigen pH-Wert von 7,5 ( gab es bisher noch nie !) lässt sich wohl nicht mit dem kalten Winter und Frühling erklären, ich glaube vielmehr, dass ein guter Teil der Mikroalgen  den  Winter durch Nährstoff- und Lichtmangel  nicht überlebt hat, denn das Wasser war durch den strikten Düngeverzicht im letzten Jahr noch nährstoffärmer als gewöhnlich und  diesen Winter soll es  kaum Sonne gegeben haben. 

Durch das Absterben  von Mikroalgen wurden sicher CO2 und andere wichtige Pflanzennährstoffe frei und  sorgten offensichtlich gut für mein __ Hornkraut, denn gestern fand ich größere Mengen davon an der Westmauer, wo sich immer der Mulm  aus dem ganzen Teich sammelt und langsam in Richtung Schlammloch wandert.

Wie auch immer, ich freue mich jedenfalls über den guten Start und über erste, bereits sichtbare  Erfolge    bei den Pflanzen, sie sehen  viel frischer aus als in den vergangenen Jahren. 

Dazu einige Fotos: 


             



             



 



Die Wasserbewegung funktioniert bestens und tut den Pflanzen sichtlich gut. Auf dem Seerosenfoto sieht man im Hintergrund deutlich den gelben Belag der abgestorbenen Algen.

Ich befolge  Euren Rat konsequent und befördere die abgestorbenen Algenflocken (durch den Einsatz des UVC-Strahlers) immer wieder in die Pflanzenbereiche um das Wasser mit Nährstoffen  anzureichern. Leicht fällt mir das nicht, denn sie legen sich dort als  gelbbrauner Mulm  ab, besonders im kleinen Teich und in  allen Pflanzgefäßen. Ohne Filter habe ich aber ohnehin keine Möglichkeit den Dreck aus dem System abzuleiten, außer durch einen Strumpffilter oder mit dem Sauger, was ich zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt auch tun werde, wenn ich den Dreck nicht mehr aushalte.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros 
Elfriede


----------



## wp-3d (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede,

ich sehe schöne sattgrüne Pflanzen.  


Was machen die __ Aquarienpflanzen, sind sie im Teich eingesetzt.



einen schönen Sommer auf Paros.


----------



## Elfriede (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Werner,

ja, - und darüber freue ich mich und hoffe, dass sie bald auch an Größe zulegen werden, da das Wasser inzwischen 24°-25° hat. 

Für die __ Aquarienpflanzen war es lange zu kalt, erst vor einer Woche habe ich sie in den Teich gesetzt. Sie schauen durch die lange Zwischenlagerung  zwar nicht besonders gut aus, aber sie treiben immerhin neu aus.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros 
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo aus Paros,

fünf Wochen nach  Beginn meiner Aktion zur Verbesserung meines Teichs will ich Euch heute noch  einige Fotos zur Veränderung des Wassers (nach 14 Tagen UVC Bestrahlung) zeigen.

Der UVC-Klärer hat in der kurzen Zeit „gute“ Arbeit geleistet. Er ist aber bereits wieder abgebaut und sicher verpackt und so soll er auch bleiben, denn an meiner Ansicht zu diesen Geräten hat sich grundlegend nichts geändert. Vielleicht aber macht dieser kurzzeitige Versuch die Ansiedlung von Unterwasserpflanzen in meinem Teich möglich und damit Sinn, denn die Pflanzen in der Tiefe bekommen nun das nötige Licht zum Wachsen und genügend Nährstoffe aus dem „Grillgut“ des UVC Strahlers, wie  Karsten die verbrannten Mikroorganismen einmal so treffend bezeichnet hat. Die Keimbelastung des Wassers konnte ich zwar nie messen sondern nur erahnen, aber ich hoffe, dass sie sich durch die Bestrahlung verringert hat.

Auf den Fotos sieht man die abgestorbenen Mikroorganismen deutlich , sie haben sich wie ein Teppich über den blanken Beton-Teichboden gebreitet. 
Damit man den Teichboden auch  in der Tiefe noch wahrnehmen kann, habe ich die tiefste Stelle (2,20m) mit  einigen weißen Steinen markiert. Dort und entlang der 13m langen Westmauer hat sich bereits __ Hornkraut  ausgebreitet, eingebettet in eine dicke  Mulmschicht, die sich dort inzwischen angesammelt hat. Die Seerosenkübel stehen in 1,20 m-1,40 m Tiefe.


              



               



              



Da ohne UVC kein Mulm mehr anfallen wird, habe ich die Schwerkraftleitung vorübergehend auf den Teichboden abgesenkt, damit sie von dort weiterhin Biomasse fördert, die dann  durch die Pumpe im Teich verteilt wird. Auf diese Weise sollten die Nährstoffe für die Pflanzen noch eine Weile reichen, wie ich hoffe.

Dass  die Seerosenkübel  im klaren Wasser  so hässlich sichtbar sind, ist im Moment  nicht zu ändern, aber sobald die Seerosen das Wasser wieder dicht mit Blättern bedecken werden , wird man die Kübel nicht mehr sehen.

Leider hat das klare Wasser einen weiteren  Nachteil, der mir  heute beim Schwimmen aufgefallen ist: Die Sonne erwärmt den Teichboden sehr, wie durch eine Bodenheizung. Im Moment ist das noch nicht weiter tragisch, aber sobald es hier sommerlich heiß sein wird befürchte ich Probleme, es sei denn, dass sich das Hornkraut bis dahin schon gut ausgebreitet hat und als Wärmedämmung dienen kann.

Zur Technik: Die 16000l/h Pumpe zur Versorgung der Außenbecken funktioniert bestens. Die Rückläufe in den Teich sind inzwischen vergrößert und bringen eine gute Wassserbewegung. Die Rohrpumpe läuft nur mehr nachts von 2-7 Uhr, wie von Euch empfohlen und mit täglicher Richtungsänderung, die sich erübrigen wird, sobald ich  diese Pumpe durch zwei Mammuts ersetzen kann, was auf 13 m Teichlänge sicher sinnvoller ist und zusätzlich  Strom spart.

Ich will mich heute noch einmal herzlich bei allen bedanken, die mich in diesem Thread so geduldig beraten haben. Ohne diese Hilfe hätte ich die bereits sichtbare Verbesserung für meinen Teich sicher nicht so schnell erreicht, oder eher  überhaupt nicht.

Mit Dank und lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## mitch (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede,

na das sind doch richtig gute Nachrichten  

Das __ Hornkraut wird sich nun bestimmt richtig ausbreiten da es nun gut licht bekommt.
Lange werden deine Seerosen aber nimmer brauchen bis sie die Oberfläche erobert haben.

vieleicht hast du ja nun die Chance die restlichen Fische zu erwischen.


----------



## Joerg (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede,

ich finde es toll, dass die Umsetzung einiger Vorschläge bei dir eine sichtbare Verbesserung bewirkt hat. 
Das mit der UVC sehe ich ähnlich, sie kann etwas am Anfang helfen, wird aber in der Regel nicht dauerhaft benötigt.
Dein Teich ist schon ein paar Wochen weiter und meine kann erst Ende Mai ihren Dienst einstellen. 

Wegen der Aufheizung könnte der Betrieb einer Lufthebeanlage in der Nacht durchaus hilfreich sein.
Diese bringt kältere Luft ein und die zusätzliche Oberflächenbewegung sollte die Temperatur etwas senken.


----------



## Elfriede (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Mitch,

ich war selbst überrascht von der schnellen, positiven  Veränderung im Teich und hoffe, dass sich das __ Hornkraut  schnell und weit auf dem Teichboden  ausbreitet. 
Die Seerosenblätter werden in etwa 14 Tagen die hässlichen Kübel schon  gnädig verdecken und damit auch das Wasser beschatten, was den wichtigsten Aspekt meiner vielen Seerosen darstellt.

Mit der Abfischerei bin ich schon gut vorangekommen und hoffe alle Fische noch rechtzeitig  zu erwischen bevor die Hitze hier einsetzt. Ich habe schon einen besseren, kühleren   Ort für sie gefunden.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Jörg,

ja, sowohl alle Vorschläge als auch alle  berechtigten Einwände haben mir geholfen und werden es auch noch weiterhin tun, denn so problemlos wie bis jetzt wird es sicher nicht weiter gehen, wenn es hier erst einmal richtig heiss wird.

Von den Lufthebern verspreche ich mir viel und schaue mir immer wieder Werners Videos an. Trotzdem werden Hilferufe aus Paros in Deutschland ankommen, wenn ich mich endlich an die Arbeit damit machen kann. Vorerst muss ich mich aber dringend um meinen Garten kümmern und leider auch um Probleme mit meinem PC.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros 
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo zusammen,

schon wieder ist eine Woche vergangen und eine leichte Enttäuschung über das Wachstum der Pflanzen hat sich  bei mir eingestellt. 

Vielleicht bin ich auch nur zu ungeduldig und richte meinen Blick zu sehr auf das schöne, üppige  Grün in den nördlichen Teichen, das meinen Wachstumsvorsprung hier im Süden längst überholt hat, trotz ausreichender Nährstoffversorgung meiner Pflanzen  aus den abgetöteten Mikroalgen, wie ich dachte. Das war wohl falsch gedacht, denn die toten Mikroorganismen können ja nicht mehr Nährstoffe enthalten als sie lebend aus dem sehr nährstoffarmen Teichwasser aufgenommen haben, - und die sind inzwischen scheinbar aufgebraucht, denn das Pflanzenwachstum kommt kaum noch voran. Bei einigen Pflanzen, wie __ Hechtkraut, __ Schwanenblume, __ Pfeilkraut usw. werde ich wie immer mit Düngekegeln etwas nachhelfen müssen, wenn ich mich an einigen Blüten erfreuen will. Damit habe ich ja reichlich Erfahrung.

Keine Erfahrung habe ich hingegen mit dem __ Hornkraut, das ich gerne im großen Schwimmbereich und darüber hinaus  ansiedeln möchte, wo es bis jetzt außer Mikroalgen keinerlei Unterwasserpflanzen gab. Hornkraut habe ich gewählt, weil es kein Substrat benötigt und den Mikroalgen die Nährstoffe streitig machen sollte. Auch in diesem Punkt habe ich falsch gedacht, denn der Nährstoffbedarf der Mikroalgen ist verschwindend gering, davon kann das Hornkraut nicht überleben. 

Dass mein Hornkraut bis jetzt überlebt hat verdanke ich aber dennoch den abgestorbenen Mikroalgen, die sich in meinem Teich an der Westmauer abgelagert  und dort bereits einen etwa 5cm hohen Belag gebildet haben. In diesem flockigen Sediment lebt das Hornkraut jetzt, den Platz hat es selbst gewählt. Immer wieder hole ich einen Kübel davon aus der Tiefe um zu sehen ob es auch tatsächlich noch lebt. Die Fotos zeigen, dass es noch lebt, ob gut oder schlecht kann ich aber mangels Erfahrung nicht beurteilen. Unter den Pflanzen hat sich etwas dunkler Schlamm gebildet, der wohl  auf  abgestorbenes Hornkraut zurückzuführen ist. Und so schaut es aus:


                  


Selbst auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich Euch mit der Hornkrautgeschichte nerve, habe ich dazu noch einige, für mich wichtige Fragen und bitte um Geduld.

1. sollte  das Hornkraut nicht eigentlich aus dem Schlamm herauswachsen und der Oberfläche zustreben?

2. Hornkraut ist doch eine frei im Wasser schwimmende Pflanze, warum wächst sie bei mir nur liegend auf bzw. im oder unter dem Sedimentstreifen entlang der Westmauer?

3. Wenn ich das Hornkraut dort dauerhaft ansiedeln könnte, wäre das ein  ausreichender Bestand an Unterwasserpflanzen für meinen Teich? Dieser Bereich ist 13m lang, ca. 50-60cm breit und 1m bis 2,20 tief?

4. Sollte der Schlamm unter dem Hornkraut hin und wieder entfernt werden? Braucht es irgendeine Pflege?


Abschließend noch ein Wort zum Wasser: Es ist  ist immer noch klar, was mir beim Abfischen sehr hilfreich ist. 

Hier eine kleine Auswahl der Fische, die bereits in ein  besseres Gewässer übersiedelt sind.



             



Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## mitch (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede,



> Selbst auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich Euch mit der Hornkrautgeschichte nerve


  

zu 1: ja es sollte herauswachsen, aber ned immer schnurstracks zur Oberfläche
zu 2: eigentlich freischwimmend, wahrscheinlich kommt an die Westmauer das meiste Licht
zu 3: 13m x 0.6m das wäre schon eine große Fläche, wenn es voll mit Horkraut wäre
zu 4: bei mir wächst es auch am besten wo etwas Schlamm ist - ich nehm mal an das es da mehr zum futtern findet  , besondere Pflege: eigentlich keine 

schön das du noch ein paar Flossen aus dem Teich bekommen hast 





> und richte meinen Blick zu sehr auf das schöne, üppige Grün in den nördlichen Teichen


dafür hast du die schönen tropischen Seerosen im wasser


----------



## Elfriede (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Danke Mitch, 

für Deine schnelle Antwort.

Bist Du sicher, dass __ Hornkraut viel Licht mag? Am Boden an der Westmauer ist die Belichtung nämlich sehr mäßig, weil darüber 25 Seerosen hängen, die diesen Bereich abschatten. Außerdem hat sich das Hornkraut noch einen anderen Platz im Teich ausgewählt, wo es richtig dunkel ist,  und zwar unter den Pflanzkisten im Flachwasserbereich, die nur einen Bodenabstand von 30cm haben. Es siedelt auch in den Seerosenkübeln unter den Blättern. Entweder scheut mein Hornkraut das Sonnenlicht oder es nimmt den Schatten  im Tausch gegen Nährstoffe in Kauf, die es sowohl in den Seerosengefäßen als auch unter den Pflanzkisten, sowie im Schlamm an der Westmauer  geben wird, mehr jedenfalls  als sonst irgendwo im Teich. Erst unlängst habe ich von einer ähnlichen Erfahrung mit Hornkraut hier im Forum gelesen, aber ich finde den Beitrag gerade nicht.

Mit der Abfischerei bin ich noch nicht fertig, denn ich will sie möglichst stressfrei für die Fische gestalten und das dauert.

Wenn meine tropischen Seerosen nicht bald austreiben, dann haben sie den 6.Winter in meinem Teich wohl nicht überlebt.

MIt lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Teichfreunde,

hier ein Update zum Sonntag:

Der kurzzeitige Einsatz der UVC-Lampe und die daraus gewonnenen „Algenflocken“ haben  doch schon etwas bewirkt, - mein __ Hornkraut wächst auf diesen Ablagerungen  jetzt recht gut, auch wenn es eingpackt in Sediment und Schlamm nicht sehr fotogen ist. Vom Schlamm gereinigt sieht es aber frisch und grün aus. Dass es sich genau dort ansiedelt wo ich es haben möchte, also entlang der langen Westmauer, freut mich natürlich sehr, da es dort beim Schwimmen nicht stören wird, selbst wenn es irgendwann vom Boden herauf wächst. Will ich es auch anderswo haben, kehre ich einfach mit einem langen Besen etwas Mulm auf einen Wulst zusammen und lege eine große Portion Hornkraut drauf,- habe ich schon ausprobiert, es funktioniert und wächst, wie man auf Foto 3 sieht. In einem Schwimmteich ist es ein großer Vorteil, dass diese Pflanzen nicht wurzeln. Leider habe ich gar keine Ahnung wie ich mit dem Schlamm umgehen soll, vielleicht immer wieder ein wenig davon herausnehmen?

Auf den nachfolgenden Fotos kann man das Hornkraut mit etwas Phantasie auch in 2,20m Tiefe schon gut erkennen und ich hoffe, dass es die Schwerkraftleitung am Teichboden bald unsichtbar machen wird.


               




               



Auch das Wachstum der Teichpflanzen ist doch besser als ich noch vor einer Woche  dachte. Noch nie hat bisher eine Wasserhyazinthe in meinem Teich überlebt bzw. junge Triebe produziert. Im kleinen Teich, direkt auf den Algenrückständen wachsen sie jetzt. Sie sind zwar sehr klein aber frisch und vermehren sich, ebenso __ Wassersalat. Auch in der Flachwasserzone wächst es gut, hauptsächlich allerdings Crassula helmsiie, die ich wohl stark ausdünnen muss, damit auch die anderen Pflanzen bessere Chancen bekommen.



             



 



Auf die Seerosendüngung zu verzichten war keine gute Entscheidung. Ich dachte, sie würden auch von den abgestorbenen Algen profitieren, die sich in großer Menge in den Kübeln angesammelt hatten. Leider war dem nicht so, sie blühen kaum und ich werde um eine Düngung mit Düngekegeln wohl nicht herumkommen. 

Die __ Aquarienpflanzen kommen nur langsam voran, aber sie sind gut angewachsen, darunter auch eine kleine tropische Seerose, die bereits blüht. Darüber freue ich mich besonders, da meine  eigenen Tropischen den 6. Winter im Teich wohl  nicht überlebt haben, denn bisher  treibt noch keine  aus.


 



Mich wundert, dass sich bisher noch keine Fadenalgen im klaren Teichwasser eingefunden haben, wovon ich bei dem Entschluss, die abgestorbenen Algen im Teich zu belassen eigentlich ausgegangen bin. Dass es heuer noch gar nicht so warm ist, könnte vielleicht ein Grund dafür sein.

Ich wünsche Euch für morgen noch einen angenehmen Feiertag und grüße herzlich aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Moonlight (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*



Elfriede schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 102578



Hey Elfriede,

was ist das für eine Pflanze? Die sieht ja Hammer aus ...:shock

Mandy


----------



## Elfriede (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Mandy,

das ist ein Sumpf-Hibiscus, ich habe ihn erst letztes Jahr von Werner bekommen und ich hoffe, dass er heuer (rot?) blühen wird. 

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo alle miteinander,

wieder einmal bitte ich Euch um Rat zur Wasserbewegung in meinem Teich.

Ich habe dazu eine 16000er Rohrpumpe installiert und zwar ziemlich mittig an der Westmauer, wie bereits berichtet. Bisher hat das recht gut funktioniert, aber seit meine Seerosen wieder richtig positioniert sind erscheint mir der gewählte Platz für die Pumpe nicht mehr so gut, denn das stark bewegte Wasser beeinträchtigt die Seerosen auf der gegenüber liegenden Seite. Zwar werden die Blätter nicht benetzt aber die Stängel drehen sich bei verschiedenen Seerosen  zu dicken Zöpfen ein. Andre, Du hast mich gewarnt, aber meine Reue kommt leider zu spät.

Seerosenfrei ist in meinem Teich nur der Schwimmbereich von ca. 3m x 13m, also von von der Einstiegsleiter im Norden bis zum südlichen Teichende, wie auf dem Foto vom Vorjahr zu sehen, also werde ich wohl auch die Wasserbewegung so ausrichten müssen um die Seerosen nicht zu ruinieren.


 


Da ich die Rohrpumpe sowieso aus dem Teich entfernen und gegen zwei Luftheber austauschen  möchte, habe ich vor, rechts und links der Einstiegsleiter je einen Luftheber zu montieren. Für einen einzelnen Luftheber ist meine Pumpe mit 55 Watt wohl überdimensioniert, ich habe es ausprobiert, der Wasserausstoß ist meiner Meinung nach einfach zu heftig, so dass ich ihn lieber auf zwei Luftheber verteilen möchte, denn eine kleinere Pumpe konnte ich hier auf Paros nicht auftreiben. Die Pumpe wurde mit zwei Lüftersteinen (Durchmesser 50mm, Höhe 100mm) geliefert. Kann ich diese Steine in Steigrohren von 75mm verwenden und ist eine Eintauchtiefe von 1,50m in Ordnung? Welche Länge sollten die Luftschläuche nicht übersteigen, geliefert wurden 2x5m.

Für die Beantwortung meiner Fragen bedanke ich mich schon im Voraus.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## RKurzhals (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede,
die richtigen Durchmesser für den Luftheber wirst Du wohl entweder durch Probieren oder "Abgucken" ermitteln dürfen . Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass das aber eher Spaß macht. Es lohnt sich also, mit einem langen Rohr anzufangen, und die Neigungen zu variieren.
Entscheidend ist die Größe der Luftblasen und deren Menge, welcher Rohr-Durchmesser optimal ist. 75er HT hört sich für mich ein wenig knapp an.
Die Zuleitung sollte schon nicht zu lang (und nicht zu schmal) sein, um Druckverluste zu vermeiden (1 m = 10.000 Pa - wenig für Wasserpumpen, unwahrscheinlich viel für "Luftpumpen", Gase sind noch weniger effizient zu fördern, als Flüssigkeiten!). Unvermeidbar ist der Druckverlust, der durch die Eintauchtiefe der Sprudler in das Wasser erzeugt wird. Der Ausströmer-Stein ist der nächste Engpaß. Wenn Du den Querschnitt ab Pumpenauslaß durch irgendwelche Oliven (oder den Schlauch-Innendurchmesser) nicht reduzierst, dann hast Du ein optimales Ergebnis. 
Da die Drücke in der Luftleitung klein sein sollten, kannst Du auch einen größeren Schlauch auf einen kleineren stecken, um durch ein nachfolgendes T-Stück die Leistung nicht zu reduzieren. Dieses sitzt dann im dickeren Schlauch, und hat den gleichen Innendurchmesser wie der dünnere Schlauch! Das wäre ein möglicher Optimierungs-Tipp.


----------



## mitch (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede ,

wie immer erst mal ein paar Fragen: 
a.) wie tief ist der pool bei der Leiter
b.) hast du etwas mehr Daten zur Luftpumpe (druck, l/min)
c.) welchen Innendurchmesser haben die 5m Schläuche
d.) wie werden die 2 Schläuche an der Pumpe festgemacht
​bei den recht großen Lüftersteinen wäre ein DN 110 schon besser, muß ja ned auf der ganzen Länge sein, kannst ja halb/halb machen wenn du die Rohre da hast

Grundsätzlich gilt bei den Luftmammuts, je tiefer die Luft einströmt desto besser die fördermenge (allerdings auch abhängig von der Förderhöhe über dem Wasserspiegel)

wenn du die Lüftersteine auf den grund lässt kommt dann noch genug Luft raus? 


Wie Rolf schon sagt, die optimalen einstellungen wirst du nur durch probieren rausfinden.

ich würde mal so zum Testen anfangen - und die eintauchtiefe des Lüftersteines verändern - wenn die Strömung/Wassermenge passt, dann die Tiefe mal notiern


----------



## Elfriede (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Rolf, hallo Mitch,

vielen Dank für Eure Erklärungen und Tipps zum Bau meiner Luftheber, sie helfen mir schon ein gutes Stück weiter.

Ich freue mich schon auf die Bastlerei, die ich  allerdings 2-3 Tage verschieben muss, da ich unerwartet Besuch bekommen habe. Macht aber nichts, denn ich muss mir zum Probieren erst größere Rohre besorgen, denn ich habe nur 75mm Geberit-Rohre und Bögen aus Österreich mitgebracht, weil es dieses Maß hier nicht gibt.

Inzwischen habe ich mir die Luftpumpe einmal genauer angesehen. Es ist eine Velda Silenta pro 4800 und hat 65 Watt ( nicht 55 Watt, wie ich geschrieben habe)  0,035 Mpa und fördert 4800l/h. Eigentlich sind das sehr bescheidene Daten,-oder? Die 2 Luftschläuche haben ein Außenmaß von 11mm, innen 9mm? Befestigung mittels T-Stück.

Soeben habe ich einen Lüftungsstein auf 2m abgesenkt und so schaut die Sache an der Oberfläche aus:


 


Die Wassertiefe rechts der Einstiegleiter hat 1,80m, links etwas weniger.


Mit Dank und lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Nori (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Das Teil ist mit dem Oase bauleich (CWS 4800) - ist ne Membranpumpe - liegt preislich bei 145,- bis 160,-.
Als Kolbenkompressor hätte es die gleiche Leistung zum Drittel des Preises gegeben - aber das ist nicht das Thema:
Macht doch ganz gut Druck das Gerät - ich denke das reicht völlig wenn du auf 2 Röhren verteilst.
Die 4800 Liter/h sind die Luftleistung - bin gespannt was du wassermässig damit bewegst (ich denke das 3-4 fache???)

Gruß Nori


----------



## mitch (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede,

die Pumpe ist doch super. 0,035 Mpa oder 0,35 bar  bedeuten das es noch in 3,5m Tiefe noch bluben würde, natürlich dann keine 80l/min mehr.

Die Luftschläuche sind auch gut, da großer Innendurchmesser - jetzt brauchst nur noch ein dickes Rohr und einen Rohrbogen - dann kanns ja losgehen

bei ca. 1,7m Eintauchtiefe wird richtig viel Wasser durchgehen - die Fördermenge kannst du dann durch Ändern der Einblastiefe verändern.


----------



## Elfriede (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo zusammen,

Nori, ich habe für die Pumpe im März noch etwas über 190 Euro bezahlt. Ich habe allerdings weniger auf den Preis geachtet sondern nach einer Pumpe gesucht, die  möglichst leise läuft,- und das tut sie auch. 
Das Geblubber aus 2m Tiefe hat mich beruhigt, denn ich denke auch , dass  die Pumpe Kraft genug für zwei Mammuts haben wird.

Mitch, ich bin jetzt selbst schon sehr gespannt auf die Luftheber. Zum Wochenende werde ich sie hoffentlich eingerichtet haben. Eine zu starke Umwälzung möchte ich wegen der Seerosen nicht, soll ich die Steigrohre trotzdem mit 1,70m Länge annehmen? Auf alle Fälle werde ich den ersten Versuch nur mit dicken Rohren durchführen und dann erst entscheiden ob ich den oberen Teil mit DN 75 (wie auf Deiner Skizze) ausführen werde,- hauptsächlich aus optischen Gründen.

Mit Dank und lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Nori (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Schau nur, dass du auch ne Ersatzmembran liegen hast.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Elfriede (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Nori,

danke dass Du mich daran erinnerst. Leider habe ich darauf vergessen, mir Ersatzmembranen gleich mitliefern zu lassen, aber ich werde sie gleich bestellen.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## mitch (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede,

das Rohr würde ich erst mal so lang wie möglich lassen - ransägen geht immer ned so einfach  

teste einfach mal verschiedene Eintauchtiefen der Sprudelsteine

ich bin auch mal gespannt was da geht - du wirst uns ja dann berichten


----------



## Joerg (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hi Elfriede,
die OASE CWS 4800 habe ich auch am Teich im Einsatz, weil mir der Kompressor mit der gleichen Leistung zu viel Radau macht. 

Die Konstruktion mit dem DN 110 (bei mir nun DN160) und einer Reduzierung funktioniert gut.
Wegen der Luftblasen würde ich nach dem Bogen oben noch ein T-Stück einsetzen.
Damit kann ein großer Teil der Blasen schon dort entweichen und fast nur Wasser kommt raus.
Die Oberfläche bleibt deutlich ruhiger und dem Volumenstrom tut das keinen Abbruch.


----------



## Elfriede (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Jörg,

danke für Deinen Hinweis auf das T-Stück nach dem Bogen, ich will es auf alle Fälle damit probieren, morgen werde ich das nötige Material besorgen.

Hast Du an Deiner CWS 4800 einen oder zwei Luftheber hängen? Bei zwei Lufthebern wird sich die Leistung sicher  halbieren, oder? Hast Du die geförderte Wassermenge einmal annähernd ausgelitert? Welche Art Luftheber betreibst Du, einen Tschechischen oder einen mit Lüftersteinen oder Platte? 

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo zusammen,

endlich laufen zwei Luftheber in meinem Teich, zusammengebaut aus vorhandenen Teilen, denn
mit dem Materialeinkauf hat es leider nicht so recht geklappt, es gab zu den 75er Rohren keine passenden T-Stücke und keine Reduzierungen von 110 auf 75 und  auch keine ausreichend großen Kabelbinder.

Der schwierigste Part war eigentlich eine senkrechte, stabile Aufhängungsmöglichkeit im Teich zu finden, denn dazu habe ich nirgendwo eine brauchbare Idee gefunden. Die Einstiegsleiter war letztendlich sehr dienlich, wie auf den Fotos zu sehen. Sie bildet jetzt ein stabiles Gerüst auf dem sich die Luftheber leicht und veränderbar im Trockenen einrichten lassen.


             



 




Für die Luftheber habe ich vorerst als Probeversuch  nur die vorhandenen 75 er Rohre und Bögen verwendet, einmal 100cm + Bogen + Lüfterstein 50x100mm, einmal 170cm + Bogen + Lüfterstein 50x100mm. 
Die  Einblastiefe ließ nur wenig Spielraum zu, denn im langen Rohr treibt der Stein durch den Druck auf, mehr als 1m Einblastiefe konnte ich nicht erreichen. Die geförderte Wassermenge bringt im Moment je Heber ungefähr 10 Liter in 5 Sekunden, genauer konnte ich die Wassermenge nicht ermitteln. Die Oberkante der Rohrbögen habe ich bündig mit der Wasseroberfläche gesetzt.

Die Positionierung der Luftheber entspricht meiner Vorstellung, die Seerosen werden durch die Strömung kaum tangiert. Das Wasser strömt fast geräuschlos aus, die Pumpe ist zwar nicht laut, aber ihr Brummen ist doch gut zu hören.

Ich bin persönlich mit dem ersten Versuch nicht unzufrieden, allerdings habe ich auch keine Ahnung ob alles so passt bzw. was ich verbessern  oder verändern sollte, außer an die Rohrbögen noch ein T-Stück zu setzen, wie Jörg angeregt hat. Ich stelle einige Fotos dazu ein, was sicher mehr bringt als meine Beschreibung.



               



          




Ich wünsche Euch einen schönen Sonntag und grüße herzlich aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## mitch (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede,

 passt - so einfach geht ein Luftheber - und er geht schon mal.

klasse gemacht 

um die  Einblastiefe im langen Rohr zu erhöhen kannst du den Luftstein mit einer Schnur an einen normalen Stein als Gewicht festbinden und tiefer herablassen, das sollte dann das auftreiben verhindern, 

Probiers doch mal aus, die wassermenge die dann oben rauskommt sollte dann deutlich mehr sein.

10 Liter in 5 Sekunden sind ja auch 7200 l/h , ned schlecht und das sogar 2 x

wenn dich die Luftblasen stören dann würden die T-Stücke rankommen 

ich such dir noch einen link raus - dauert noch einen moment


----------



## mitch (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

so nun hab ich den link

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=I1uBybsdXHQ#!

da kann man gut erkennen was die T-Stücke bewirken


der Werner (Lufthebergroßmeister  ) kann bestimmt auch noch ein paar tipps beisteuern -


----------



## Nori (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede,
ich denke diese länglichen Lüftersteine sind nicht so gut - besser wäre Platten.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Elfriede (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Mitch

und danke für Dein Lob,- hat gut getan! Ohne Werners Videos hätte ich das allerdings nie geschafft,- danke Werner!

Deinen Vorschlag mit dem Stein will ich ausprobieren. Ich bin allerdings noch nicht sicher, ob ich die Wasserbewegung überhaupt verstärken sollte. Wenn der Teich keine stärkere Wasserbewegung nötig hat, dann würde mir die eher sanfte Umwälzung der zwei Wasserheber sehr gut gefallen. Sicher bin ich aber, dass die T-Stücke von Vorteil wären um weniger CO2 auszublasen. Die Luftheber sollen nachts für 4-5 Stunden laufen, denn tagsüber ist es hier schon ziemlich heiß, das Wasser hat knapp 30°. Oder ist es vielleicht besser das Wasser öfter und kürzer zu bewegen, auch bei Tag?

Dnke für den Link. Ich kannte ihn zwar schon, aber ich habe nie richtig auf die T-Stück- Funktion geachtet. Der Bogen des Lufthebers müsste dann aber  wohl tiefer im Wasser sitzen, oder?

Mit Dank und lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Nori,

das sehe ich auch so, aber leider gibt es Lüfterplatten hier nicht zu kaufen. 

Mein Vorbild in Sachen Luftheber ist Werner und ich möchte auch einmal den Versuch machen einen Lüfterkopf ¿ (Ironie) nachzubauen und auf Lüftersteine und Platten ganz verzichten.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros 
Elfriede


----------



## mitch (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede,

der Lüfterkopf typ:_*Tschechischer Luftheber*_ schaut so aus





 


 




der andere Typ: _*Gummituch*_ schaut so aus

     

im eingeklemmten Gummituch sind seeeehr viele kleine Löcher (mit einer Nadel reingepiekst)


----------



## Elfriede (10. Juni 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Mitch,

vielen Dank für die gut bebilderte Bauanleitung. Ich denke, einen Nachbau werde ich sicher schaffen. 
Die Variante mit dem Gummituch ist sicher einfacher herzustellen und  vielleicht auch einfacher zu reinigen, weil  man bei Bedarf nur  das gelöcherte Tuch auswechseln muss, oder hat sie noch andere Vorteile?

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Joerg (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hi Elfriede,
schaut toll aus, was du da mit den vorhandenen Mitteln zusammengebastelt hast.

Meinen CWS 4800 lasse ich nur Nachts laufen, da mich die Wasserbewegung an der Oberfläche tagsüber stört.
Der bringt bei mir dann genügend Bewegung an der Oberfläche.

Was mir noch eingefalllen ist. Ich habe mit letztens einen günstigen Dimmer (20-40€) für meine Rohrpumpe gekauft.
Der kann den Verbrauch um 50% senken, wobei der Volumenstrom nicht so stark nachlässt.
Ist der Einlauf knapp unter der Oberfläche, macht die genügend Bewegung ohne stören.


----------



## Elfriede (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Jörg,

ja, ich freue mich auch  sehr darüber, dass die Bastelei nicht nur Spaß gemacht hat sondern auch super funktioniert. 

Ich weiß nicht recht wie ich die Wasserbewegung durch die zwei Luftheber  beschreiben soll, sie machen schöne "weiche" Wellen, die auch tagsüber nicht nerven, ganz anders als die Rohrpumpe, viel, viel angenehmer. Ob ich die Mammuts noch eine wenig optimieren muss wird sich zeigen, ich selbst bin damit jedenfalls recht zufrieden, denn ich mag keine heftige Bewegung im Teich. Entscheidend aber wird natürlich die Befindlichkeit des Teiches sein, den ich die nächsten Wochen genau beobachten werde.

Danke für Deinen Hinweis zum Rohrpumpen-Dimmer. Es ist gut zu wissen, dass es so etwas gibt, auch wenn ich nicht vorhabe, die Rohrpumpe wieder einzusetzen, sondern sie nur als Reserve aufbewahren will.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus dem sommerlichen Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo an alle noch Mitlesenden!

Mit den Lufthebern ist nun sozusagen alles in meinem Teich umgesetzt, was mir in diesem Thread zur Verbesserung meines Teiches auf Paros an Ratschlägen zugegangen ist, zumindest die Technik betreffend.

Besonders wirkungsvoll für eine bessere Wasserbewegung in meinem Teich war der Austausch meiner 6000 Liter Druckpumpe gegen eine 16 000er für die Beschickung der 3 Außenbecken und eine zusätzliche 16000er Rohrpumpe für mehr Wasserbewegung im Teich, die ich inzwischen durch die Luftheber ersetzt habe, wie bereits berichtet.

Die wesentlichste Verbesserung hat aber der kurzfristige Einsatz des 55 Watt-Amalgam-Tauch UVC- Strahlers gebracht, gegen den ich mich  als grundsätzliche UVC-Gegnerin lange (innerlich) gewehrt habe. Auch einige meiner beratenden Helfer in diesem Thread standen dem UVC-Einsatz eher ablehnend gegenüber, weshalb ich etwas genauer darauf eingehen will.
Ich bin  jetzt sehr froh über diesen geglückten Versuch, denn er brachte  in kürzester Zeit nicht nur  klares Wasser sondern folgende große Vorteile:

1. Bodensicht in allen Teichbereichen bis 2,20m Tiefe und damit die Möglichkeit zwei spezielle Bürsten von meinem Schlammsauger und andere verlorene Dinge wieder zu finden.

2. Die weniger erfreuliche aber notwendige  Einsicht, dass meine Abfischaktionen seit 2008 nicht so erfolgreich waren wie bisher vermutet,.... von wegen fischloser Teich!  Aber das klare Wasser ist mir jetzt beim Abfischen  eine unschätzbare Hilfe, ich konnte bereits wieder einem weiteren Teil der Fische bessere Bedingungen verschaffen. 


             


3. Endlich gibt es eine realistische  Chance in meinem Teich für Unterwasserpflanzen (__ Hornkraut), bedingt durch genügend Licht in der Tiefe und reichlich Nährstoffe ( besonders CO2) durch die abgestorbenen Mikroalgen, die über viele Jahre die einzigen und konkurrenzlosen   CO2 Verbraucher in meinem Teich waren. 
Ich habe die Rückstände der getöteten Algen nicht abgesaugt sondern im Teich belassen,wie in diesem Thread zur Nährstoffanreicherung meines Teichwassers  empfohlen. Mein ästhetisches Empfinden ist dadurch im Moment zwar  sehr beeinträchtigt aber das Hornkraut freut sich darüber.

4. Der größte Vorteil ist jedoch ein stabiler pH-Wert (7,5 bis 7,7) und ein guter KH-Wert (6), trotz plätschernder Rücklaufe in den Teich aus den Außenbecken, trotz Bachlauf und Luftheber und  trotz Verwendung von Regenwasser.


             


             

Natürlich habe ich mir noch im Nachhinein zum UVC-Einsatz Gedanken gemacht und wollte wissen, was ich dadurch zerstört habe. Also habe ich mit einem Strumpf etwas Material herausgefiltert und mir ein winziges Tröpfchen davon im Mikroskop angeschaut.  Alle Mikroorganismen, die ich  vorher schon im Teich hatte sind noch reichlich vorhanden und auch einige, die ich bisher noch nicht kannte. Mit dem Auswaschen des Strumpfes gingen sie alle natürlich verloren. 


            


            


 

Ich bin jetzt sehr verunsichert, weil ich keinen Unterschied mehr darin erkennen kann wie und  auf welche Weise man  unerwünschte Schwebealgen um die Ecke bringt: Durch UVC-Strahlung oder durch  eine effiziente Filteranlage? In beiden Fällen sind sie verloren, gemeinsam mit anderen Mikroorganismen, wenn auch ohne chemische Algenkiller. Tot ist tot, -oder sehe ich das falsch  oder zu vereinfacht? 

Mit dem bisherigen Verlauf zur Verbesserung meiner Teichsituation hier auf Paros bin ich recht zufrieden, abgesehen von der inzwischen 15cm hohen Schlammpackung an derWestmauer, die noch jeden Tag zunimmt, da der ganze Teichboden mit Mulm bedeckt ist, der baubedingt kontiuierlich zur Westmauer hin abrutscht.

Was ich mit dem vielen Schlamm machen soll weiß ich noch nicht, vielleicht hat jemand in dieser Sache einen guten Rat für mich. Keinesfalls möchte ich, dass mein Hornkraut verhungert, wie bisher  alle Unterwasserpflanzen in meinem Teich, dann nehme ich doch lieber den Schlamm in Kauf, auch wenn das Hornkraut im Schlamm keinen  schönen  Anblick bietet wie auf den zwei Fotos zu sehen, einmal im Schlamm, einmal frisch gewaschen.


            




Das nächste Mal will ich darüber berichten, was die Nährstoffanreicherung durch die abgestorbenen Mikroorganismen insgesamt für den Teich gebracht hat.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus dem sommerlichen Paros ( heute 35° auf meiner „kühlen“ Schattenterrasse, Wasser 30°.

Elfriede


----------



## mitch (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede,

na das hört sich doch alles sehr positiv an, ich freue mich für dich das dir all die Änderungen am Teich so gut gelungen sind  & 


Das ist schon lustig was dann alles im Teich auftaucht wenn man klare Sicht hat  - Fische, Bürsten .... da geht halt nix verloren.

Und wenn du den Schlamm doch mal etwas raussaugst dann kannst du Ihn als Dünger für deine Landpflanzen hernehmen.

Die Wasserwerte sind auch fast die gleichen wie bei mir, außer der Temperatur 



und es  hier schon wieder wie aus Kübeln - was solls


----------



## RKurzhals (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede,
es freut mich sehr, dass es Deinem teich jetzt besser geht ! Gibt es für den Schlamm nicht ausreichend Verwendung im Garten?
Auf jeden Fall werden in so einem klaren Wasser die UW-Pflanzen dominieren. Bei mir muss ich dann aber von Zeit zu Zeit "gärtnern", weil diese sich selbst im Weg sind. Langsam wachsen bei wenig Nährstoffen ist im Fall der Pflanzen dann wohl nur weniger Arbeit beim Auslichten .
Besonders interessant fand ich Deinen Beitrag zur UVC - solche Beiträge kann man hier und anderswo leider nur wenig lesen.


----------



## Elfriede (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Mitch,

ja, bisher hat sich alles sehr positiv entwickelt, allerdings war heute der erste wirklich heiße Tag und die Temperaturen werden jetzt stetig ansteigen, schließlich ist erst Juni. 

Mit Schlamm habe ich nur wenig Erfahrung, denn viel Schlamm gab es noch nie in meinem Teich. Aber ich denke auch, dass ich wenigstens einen Teil davon entfernen kann ohne das __ Hornkraut seiner nötigen Nährstoffe zu berauben. Wenn der Bestand an Hornkraut erst einmal groß genug ist, wird es durch seine absterbenden Teile vielleicht selbst für sich sorgen können, sofern es die Sommerhitze und 32° warmes Wasser aushält, was ich sehr hoffe.

Ein wenig Regen, besser noch ein heftiges Gewitter könnte Paros auch gut gebrauchen, es ist heuer schrecklich trocken hier, weil der Winterregen ausgeblieben ist.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Rolf,

schön, dass Du meine Freude mit mir teilst, ich danke Dir dafür.

Verwendung für den Schlamm hätte ich reichlich, denn jede Pflanze hier ist dankbar für etwas Nahrung.

So klar wird das Wasser sicher nicht bleiben und das ist auch gut so, denn schon jetzt erwärmt sich der Teichboden zu sehr durch die Sonne, eine leichte Trübung wäre da hilfreich. Das __ Hornkraut mag die pralle Sonne auch nicht, es sucht sich die schattigsten Plätze im Teich aus oder vergräbt sich im Schlamm.

Einmal im Teich zu "gärtnern" klingt gut in meinen Ohren, denn bei dem bisher sehr bescheidenen Wachstum in meinem Teich konnte ich diese Erfahrung noch nie machen.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Rolf,

Du hast gestern geschrieben:



> Besonders interessant fand ich Deinen Beitrag zur UVC - solche Beiträge kann man hier und anderswo leider nur wenig lesen.
> Gestern 22:11



Meine Gedanken zur UVC-Bestrahlung entwickelten sich einfach aus der absurden Situation, indem ich mit dem Filterstrumpf die Mikroorganismen zum Mikroskopieren aus dem Wasser einsammelte, um zu sehen, was die UVC- Lampe davon übrig gelassen hatte. Die Überlebenschance für die winzigen Organismen war bei meinem kurzen UVC- Einsatz offensichtlich  wesentlich höher als in meinem Filterstrumpf, wo sie mit dem Spülwasser im Garten landeten.

Ich wollte damit natürlich nicht die UVC-Verwendung schön reden und effektive Filteranlagen in Frage stellen, sondern nur meine Beobachtungen und ihre Folgen für die Mikroorganismen vergleichen.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo liebe Luftheberspezialisten,

heute habe ich endlich die bestellten T-Stücke bekommen und gleich auf die Bögen aufgesteckt und die Luftheber etwas tiefer gesetzt. Die Oberkanten der Wasser-Auslässe liegen nun ca. 2 cm unter Wasser, ist das so richtig oder soll ich sie wieder bündig mit der Wasseroberfläche einrichten? 


             



MIt lieben Grüßen aus Paros 
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Teichfreunde,

wie bereits  angekündigt, will ich heute einmal darüber berichten was die Nährstoffe aus den abgetöteten Mikroalgen (UVC) für den Teich insgesamt gebracht haben, außer einem dicken Belag aus flockigen Sedimenten, die sich auf allen Pflanzen, in allen Pflanzgefäßen und auf dem Teichboden anlagern. 

Es hat mich viel Überwindung gekostet, den ganzen Dreck im Teich zu belassen, um die Pflanzen mit Nährstoffen zu versorgen, denn die unschönen Ablagerungen lassen den Teich sehr ungepflegt erscheinen, besonders durch das völlig klare Wasser bis hin zum tiefsten Punkt.

Nun habe ich schon einmal mit dieser Methode angefangen und will dieses Experiment auch zu Ende führen,  aber ein zweites Mal würde ich es wahrscheinlich nicht mehr so machen, jedenfalls nicht in einem Schwimmteich, wie dem meinen, denn jetzt da   die wenigen Nährstoffe aus dieser Aktion verbraucht sind, ist  mein Teich  mangels Nachschub  wieder nährstoffarm  wie zuvor, jedoch mit vielen, unschönen Rückständen.

An den Wasserwerten hat sich  so gut wie  nichts geändert, hier die gestrigen Werte:

pH: 7,59
KH: 6
GH: 9
NO3: < 0,5
PO4: < 0,02
Leitwert: 72 µs
Redox: 113

Trotzdem möchte ich die bisher gemachten Erfahrungen  nicht missen, besonders den technischen Bereich betreffend  läuft alles super, aber die dringend benötigten Nährstoffe hat die Aktion nicht gebracht. Zu Beginn ein kurzer Wachstumsschub und das war es auch schon. Jetzt schauen die Pflanzen sehr ärmlich aus, wie die Vergleichsfotos zeigen. __ Hechtkraut, __ Pfeilkraut und __ Schwanenblume haben eher den Rückwärtsgang eingelegt und sehen nicht sehr gesund  aus.


              



Das gewohnt schlechte Wachstum im Flachwasser und am Teichrand macht mir zur Zeit aber weniger Gedanken, denn natürlich kann ich diese Pflanzen auch mit Düngekegeln versorgen. Sorgen aber macht mir das __ Hornkraut in der dicken Mulmschicht (ca. 15cm)an der Westmauer, denn wahrscheinlich enthält auch der Mulm aus den abgetöteten Schwebealgen kaum Nährstoffe, oder vielleicht  doch? Zu sehen ist das Hornkraut nicht, denn es erhebt sich nicht aus dem Mulm. aber es lebt noch, wie ich bei Kontrollen immer wieder feststelle. Es ist zwar nicht so üppig und kräftig, wie es meistens in Abbildungen zu sehen ist, aber es hat zumindest grüne Triebspitzen, wie auf dem Foto von heute zu sehen. Ich gebe die Hoffnung noch nicht auf und lasse den Mulm mit dem Hornkraut vorerst unberührt liegen.



 



Etwas Gutes hatte der unschöne Mulm aber doch:

Nie ist es mir bisher gelungen auf dem Substrat in den ganz flachen Teilen ( gerade nur mit Wasser bedeckt) am Teichrand und im kleinen Teich zwischen den hohen Pflanzen __ Pfennigkraut oder sonstige __ Bodendecker anzusiedeln, aber auf der dicken Mulmschicht scheint es zu klappen. Zur Verfügung hatte ich allerdings nur Crassula helmsii und Nadelsimse aus meinem Teich, denn Wasserpflanzen gibt es hier nicht zu kaufen. Beide Pflanzen blühen jetzt sogar. Ich hoffe, dass ich damit diese heiklen Stellen, die sich bisher übermäßig erwärmten, dauerhaft bepflanzt halten kann. Beide Pflanzen sind ganzjährig grün und sowohl submers als auch emers zu halten



              


Die Wassertemperatur ist bisher noch nicht über 30° gestiegen und ich hoffe, dass sie auch im Juli und August nicht über 32° ansteigen wird. Dazu sollte das Wasser allerdings nicht ganz so klar bleiben, damit sich der Teichboden nicht so sehr erwärmt. Klares Wasser bis 1,30m Tiefe wäre für mich völlig ausreichend. Ich habe diese Tiefe einmal probeweise mit einem großen Stein und Pflanzen markiert. Das Foto ist leider nicht so gut, weil der Wind das Wasser immer in Bewegung hält. Die Pflanzen sind __ Aquarienpflanzen und ich weiß nicht ob sie 1, 20m -1,30m aushalten werden, ich habe leider keinerlei Erfahrung mit Aquarienpflanzen.


 



Die Blaualgen der Gattung Oscillatoria in meinem Teich haben durch die UVC-Bestrahlung  offensichtlich nicht gelitten. Einige Kolonien von Oscillatoria konnte ich inzwischen aus dem Teich entfernen.



So sehen die Kolonien aus:    



und so die einzelnen Fäden  der Oscillatoria: 



Abschließend noch einen Wasservergleich:  links Leitungswasser, rechts Teichwasser



 





Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## RKurzhals (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede,
ich freue mich erst einmal, dass durch die Filterung sich Deine Wasserqualität gebessert hat !
Deine restlichen Beschreibungen erinnern mich an meinen Teich: nicht alle Pflanzen profitierten von einem verbeserten Nährstoffangebot im Substrat, nicht "durchströmte" Bereiche reagieren recht unwillig, An nicht bepflanzten Zonen wuchern weiterhin Fadenalgen & Co... .
An diesem Punkt bin ich aktuell auch, und binb dabei, dies über die Bepflanzung (= Artenauswahl) zu regeln. Solltest Du wie ich nun klares statt gefärbtes oder trübes Wasser haben, dann wäre dies schon mal ein entscheidender Fortschritt . Die weitere Verbesserung ist halt schwieriger. Da Du auf Paros eine längere "Warmzeit" hast, lese ich mit Spannung weiter, da ich auf diese Weise shneller lernen kann, als in der Heimat, wo das Wasser nur kurzzeitig mal warm wird.


----------



## Elfriede (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Rolf,

eigentlich hat sich nur die Sichttiefe in meinem Teich durch den Einsatz der UVC- Lampe  verbessert, die Wasserwerte selbst sind unverändert geblieben, obwohl  nichts herausgefiltert wurde, denn ich habe gar keinen Filter und schicke somit die Schwebealgenleichen ständig im Kreis herum, was die Nährstoffbilanz aber offensichtlich nicht verbessert hat, denn sonst müssten sich  längst schon andere Verbraucher zum Beispiel Fadenalgen eingefunden haben, jetzt da das Wasser klar ist.

Übrigens hatte ich nie gefärbtes Wasser im Teich, es war einfach nur ungefärbt trüb, jedenfalls im Glas. Wahrscheinlich weil ich noch nie grüne Schwebealgen (Volvox) hatte.

Ich bin selbst schon sehr gespannt wie es weitergehen wird, wenn hier erst einmal die richtige Sommerhitze einsetzt. Aber wie auch immer, dieses Teichjahr wird interessant für mich bleiben und meine Erfahrungen erweitern. Ich werde darüber berichten.

MIt lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mich jetzt lange nicht mehr gemeldet, weil mir mein PC nach wochenlangen Problemen eingegangen ist. Ich habe mich inzwischen notdürftig auf einem Laptop eingerichtet, denn einen brauchbaren Rechner konnte ich bis jetzt hier nicht auftreiben. Wahrscheinlich werde ich wohl warten müssen bis mein Mann Ende August nach Paros kommt und mir einen neuen Rechner aus Österreich mitbringt.

Seit einer Woche ist es unerbittlich heiß hier, das Thermometer zeigte  gestern um 19 Uhr bei völliger Windstille noch  40° an, das Teichwasser knapp 32°.

Mir macht die Hitze nichts aus, aber mein Teich und die Pflanzen leiden. Daran lässt sich leider nichts  ändern, das ist hier jeden Sommer so.

Nun zu meinem Bericht:

Es ist sehr angenehm am Morgen in den klaren Teich zu schauen, wenn mich auch gleichzeitig jeden Tag mehr der viele gelbgrüne Mulm erschreckt, der den Betonboden wie ein dicker, flauschiger  Teppich überzieht. Mehr noch stört mich aber der feine Flaum an den Seerosenstängeln und in den Pflanzgefäßen, weil ich frische Austriebe bzw. Knospen durch die dicke Mulmschicht  nicht beobachten  kann.

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob sich diese feinen Sedimentflocken jemals verdichten bzw. verfestigen werden, oder muss ich sie doch irgendwann aus dem Teich entnehmen?  Ohne Filter ist das natürlich schwierig und absaugen kann ich auch nicht, weil mein Sauger kaputt ist ( er saugt einfach nicht mehr obwohl die Pumpe läuft). Hier gibt es nur Sauger für Swimmingpools zu kaufen, die sich aber für Teiche nicht eignen.

Vielleicht habe ich Glück und der Mulm kommt durch die starke Sonneneinstrahlung von selbst an die Oberfläche, wo ich ihn einfach abschöpfen kann, vereinzelte kleine Fladen tun das auch jetzt schon. 

Ich bin gerade bei einem Versuch, mir anderweitig zu helfen, nämlich, die  zwei Luftheber als provisorische Filter einzurichten, um wenigstens ein wenig von dem  feinen Flaum aus dem Wasser zu bringen, den die Umwälzung ständig in Bewegung hält. Leider habe ich nur zwei Filterbeutel zur Verfügung, einen 35µ und einen 300µ fein. Im 35µ baut sich Druck auf, wie man auf dem Foto sehen kann. Gut wären vielleicht 2 x 100µ,- oder bringt diese Aktion Eurer Meinung nach ohnehin nichts.

Hier seht Ihr die Fotos dazu:


           



Auch die Blaualgen in meinem Teich sind ein Grund dafür, dass sich die dicke Sedimentschichte störend auswirkt, denn  ich kann die Seerosenkübel nicht gut kontrollieren, wo sich die  Kolonien einer bestimmten Blaualge gerne niederlassen. Ob  sich die Blaualgen heuer durch die Sedimente im Teich stärker  vermehren werden kann ich noch nicht sagen, die Kieselalgen tun es jedenfalls. 
So hübsch schauen sie im Mikroskop aus. Leider neigt diese Art der Kieselalgen zur Massenvermehrung und Blütenbildung, aber hoffentlich nicht in meinem Teich.


            


Für das __ Hornkraut hätte ich mir eine Massenvermehrung gewünscht und habe eigentlich nur dafür den Dreck im Teich als Nahrungsgrundlage  in Kauf genommen. Dass mein Hornkraut überhaupt noch lebt freut mich zwar, aber von gutem Wachstum kann keine Rede sein. Zu sehen ist es jedenfalls nicht, denn es liegt immer noch im Schlamm (Mulm) vergraben, aber es schaut bei meinen Kontrollen durchaus frisch aus, wenn auch etwas mager.

Auch sonst ist es mit dem Pflanzenwachstum in meinem Teich nicht weit her. Meine Vermutung war wohl richtig, dass die rückgelösten Nährstoffe aus den UVC- verbrannten Mikroorganismen höchstens wieder nur für Mikroalgen reichen, die mit geringsten Nährstoffspuren ihr Auslangen finden. Anspruchsvollere Algen haben sich bis jetzt jedenfalls noch nicht eingefunden.

Nicht angewiesen auf die wenigen Nährstoffe im Wasser sind die __ Aquarienpflanzen, die ich heuer nach Paros mitgenommen habe, denn ich habe sie vorsorglich etwas gedüngt und sie haben sich für die Verhältnisse hier ganz gut entwickelt, wie man auf den Fotos hoffentlich erkennen kann, obwohl sie natürlich auch einen Sedimentschleier tragen und deshalb nicht so frisch wirken 


             



             



               


Dass ich heuer nicht gänzlich auf __ tropische Seerosen verzichten muss, da die Mutterpflanzen den letzten Winter nicht überstanden haben, habe ich den vielen Kindeln der tropischen Tina zu verdanken, die den Winter überlebt haben und bereits blühen, wenn auch wirklich noch „kindlich“ klein. 


            



Die anderen Seerosen machen mir heuer weniger Freude, denn sie haben nur kleine Blätter und bedecken das Wasser nicht ausreichend, um es vor übermäßiger Erwärmung zu schützen und sie blühen auch wenig, wie auf dem Teichfoto zu sehen ist. Mag sein, dass ihnen auch die stärkere Wasserbewegung nicht behagt, auf die ich aber nicht mehr verzichten möchte, denn nachts wenn ich die zwei Luftheber einschalte, kann ich förmlich sehen und fühlen wie der Teich atmet. Morgens, wenn ich die Luftheber ausschalte, ist der Teich dann völlig klar und wirkt sehr frisch.


 



Es kann gut sein, dass sich ab morgen die Situation im Teich verändert, denn morgen bekomme ich endlich eine größere Wasserlieferung, die meinen Teich über den Sommer bringen soll. Wie das Wasser sein wird und woher es kommt, - keine Ahnung, ich muss froh sein, dass ich überhaupt Wasser bekomme, denn es hat im Winter hier so gut wie nicht geregnet. Die Wasserwerte kann ich erst ermitteln, wenn das frische Wasser bereits in meiner Zisterne lagert.  Ich werde  über eventuelle Veränderungen im Teich berichten.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Teichfrende,

hier ein kurzes Update:

meine Zisterne hat nun wieder Wasser für die automatische Nachfüllung des verdunsteten Wassers über einen Schwimmer.

Die wichtigsten Werte habe ich gemessen:

pH =    6,71
KH=   12
GH=   20
PO4= < 0,02
NO3= 10-15mg/l (kann mein Teich sicher gut gebrauchen)

Das Wasser im Teich ist nach wie vor klar und langsam beginnt sich der Mulm in größeren Flocken vom Teichboden zu lösen und aufzuschwimmen, ich bin fleißig am Abschöpfen, ich befürchte aber, dass das nicht mehr bringt als der berühmte Tropfen auf dem heißen Stein.

Im Teich selbst sind immer noch keine mit freiem Auge sichtbaren Algen auszumachen, aber am Bachlauf und  im kleinen Teich gibt es inzwischen einen leichten Bewuchs von Grünalgen auf den Mauern. An einer Pflanze gibt es  auch ein schaumiges Algengebilde, vielleicht Jochalgen? Ich werde sie mir im Mikroskop anschauen, denn mit Grünalgen habe ich kaum Erfahrung. In meinem Teich gibt es zwar viele verschiedene Kiesel- und Blaualgen, aber grüne Faden- und Schwebealgen, wie in Deutschland und Österreich häufig, kommen in meinem Teich so gut wie nicht vor. 
Auf ein sattes Grün brauche ich dennoch nicht zu verzichten, denn jetzt starten vermehrt wieder die Armleuchteralgen bei mir am Teichrand. Auf den Fotos sind sie schon deutlich zu sehen.


            



 


Dass das frische Wasser zu Überraschungen führen könnte, glaube ich eher nicht, denn Teilwasserwechsel kann ich damit keinen machen, sondern nur den täglichen Wasserverlust von ca. 1m³ ersetzen, leider habe ich nur 60 000 Liter = 4 Tankfüllungen bekommen. 

Ich wünsche Euch allen einen guten Start in die neue Woche und grüße herzlich aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## RKurzhals (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede,
das sieht doch richtig gut aus   ! Ich denke, die Armleuchtealgen und ein wenig "Algenwatte" kann man tolerieren.
Auch bei mir schöpfe ich aller paar Tage Algen ab, die sich am Rand in den Wasserpflanzen (oder unter den Seeerosenblättern) verfangen. Um die noch wegzubekommen, kann man sicher die Bepflanzung optimieren (und sicher auch ein wenig die "Wasserführung"). Ob dann auch noch die paar Blütenpflanzen gut gedeihen, ist wohl fraglich.
Daher bin ich mit meinem aktuellen Zustand zufrieden (klares Wasser, aber Algenwuchs am Grund und am __ Tausendblatt, der hin und wieder mal an einer Stelle aufschwimmt).


----------



## Elfriede (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo zusammen,

damit Ihr nicht glaubt, dass es sich bei meinen diversen Mulmbeschreibungen um  Übertreibungen handelt, stelle ich hier gleich einmal ein Foto von meinem flauschig weichen Mulm – Teppich  ein.


 


Laut Wikipedia handelt es sich bei Mulm um eine substanziell wertvolle Sache, besteht er doch zu einem großen Teil aus Mikroorganismen, Bakterien und Spurenelementen und bietet eine ideale Siedlungsfläche für Nitrobacter zum Abbau von Schadstoffen. Ein Blick durch das Mikroskop zeigt besser als jede Beschreibung was sich in einem aufgeschwommenen "Mulmflankerl" so abspielt, es herrscht dort ein sagenhaftes Getriebe, was man mit  den Fotos leider nicht wiedergeben kann.



             



Trotzdem würde ich liebend gerne auf einen Teil des Mulms verzichten, da nützt kein Schönreden und Hochloben. 

Wäre mein Sauger nicht kaputt oder hätte ich hier einen neuen Sauger kaufen können, ja, dann hätte ich nur einen 13m langen, 1m breiten, dicken Mulmstreifen entlang der Westmauer für das __ Hornkraut im Teich belassen und vielleicht noch zwei oder drei kleinere Flächen, darüber hinaus hätte ich den Mulm abgesaugt. Das hängt natürlich auch damit zusammen, dass mein Teich doch in erster Linie für mich Schwimmteich  ist, den ich mit meinen Seerosen teile, die von dem Mulm sowieso nicht profitieren , da sie in geschlossenen Behältern stehen und dort über das Pflanzsubstrat gedüngt werden.

Ihr habt wahrscheinlich mehrheitlich einen Filter, der den Mulm möglichst unsichtbar weiter verarbeitet und den Filterschlamm vielleicht sogar automatisch entsorgt. 

Diese Möglichkeit, wenigstens einen Teil des Mulms durch einen Filter zu entfernen habe ich nicht , deshalb habe ich mir heute  aus einer breiten Bürste und einem langen Stiel ein recht komfortables Kehrgerät gebastelt, mit dem ich den Mulm in Teilbereichen vorsichtig auf einen Riegel schieben und von dort mit einer Schmutzwasserpumpe absaugen kann. So ein konzentrierter Mulmriegel ist mit einer starken Pumpe schnell abgesaugt, so dass sich der Wasserverlust in Grenzen hält. 

Etwas mühsam sind die  Arbeiten zur Mulmentfernung ohne Sauger bei der großen Hitze schon, besonders auch das Abfischen der aufschwimmenden Mulmflocken, - immer und immer wieder,  im Moment allerdings noch ohne sichtbaren Erfolg. Aber ganz sicher werde ich in meinem nächsten Bericht schon von einer Verbesserung reden können. 

Es geht in meinem Teich längst nicht mehr nur um den Dreck, den die UVC- Bestrahlung hinterlassen hat, sondern vielmehr auch um die Altlasten vieler Jahre, die sich eben ansammeln, wenn man keine Wasserwechsel durchführen, sondern immer nur (Wassermangel)  die Verdunstungsmengen ersetzen kann.

Bei mir schaut es schon ziemlich herbstlich aus, wie man an der kleinen tropischen Seerose sehen kann. Die Pflanzen stellen hier  im Hochsommer ihr Wachstum ein, sowohl im Garten als auch im Teich. Erst im September fängt alles wieder zaghaft zu wachsen an.



             




@ Hallo  Rolf,

so schön ich das satte Grün der Armleuchteralgen auch finde, habe ich sie bisher aus Mangel an CO2 immer aus dem Teich genommen. Da ich heuer kein Problem mit dem KH-Wert habe können  sie bleiben und die Jochalgen im kleinen Teich auch, sie haben übrigens auch ein herrliches Grün.

Meinst Du mit der optimierten  Wasserführung die Strömung in den Pflanzbereichen?

Ich wünsche Dir und allen, die meine Berichte noch mitlesen, ein schönes, sommerliches Wochenende.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (8. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo aus Paros,

die Hitze hat mein Teich bis jetzt gut überstanden, obwohl meine vielen Seerosen das Wasser heuer nur sehr unzureichend beschatten. Sie schauen nicht gut aus, sie haben nur wenige kleine Blätter  und haben sich  teilweise überhaupt schon verabschiedet. Das ist schade, besonders weil das klare Wasser keine Freude macht, wenn man nur die teilweise fast leeren Pflanzkübel sieht. Bei gutem Wachstum der Seerosen sieht man in der Regel  keinen einzigen Kübel im Teich, sondern nur eine geschlossene Blattdecke mit mehr als 100 Blüten gleichzeitig.



             



Nun ja, man kann nicht immer alles haben und es ist ja nicht so, dass bei mir gar keine Seerosen blühen. 

Besondere Freude habe ich an den Kindeln der tropischen Seerose Tina, die sich teilweise sehr gut entwickelt haben und auch an der Texas Dawn, die ihre Blüten heuer allerdings auch nicht hoch genug übers Wasser bringt.



 



              




Einen Vorteil bringt der allgemein schlechte Seerosenwuchs heuer aber doch, es ist  nämlich viel einfacher die aufsteigenden Mulmflocken von einer feien Wasserfläche abzufischen als zwischen Seerosenblättern.

Es ist viel, sehr viel abzufischen, denn die Sonne brennt hier wirklich jeden Tag erbarmungslos auf den Teich. Zum Glück bin ich mit guten Helfern ausgerüstet , die ich Euch heute zeigen möchte, denn sicher werden zur Zeit viele User hier im Forum aufsteigendes Material von ihren Teichen  abschöpfen und sich über ihren durchlässigen Kescher ärgern.
Mein Werkzeug ist zwar sehr primitiv aber wirkungsvoll.

Die größte Hilfe für mich ist dieser Filterbeutel auf einer Teleskopstange beweglich befestigt., den man einfach, leicht und schnell durchs Wasser ziehen kann. Er sammelt alles ein und hält alles fest bis man den Beutel entleert. Die Feinheit des Beutelmaterials ist wählbar, feiner als 200 mη  sollte er allerdings nicht sein, weil das Wasser sonst zu langsam durchfließt. Es lässt sich damit auch Mulm direkt vom Teichboden  hraufholen. 



              



Dieses Gerät ist für ganz feines, schmieriges Material gut, das man von der Oberfläche abziehen will. Das Abziehen geht zwar nicht so schnell ist aber sehr effektiv. Schneller geht es natürlich mit einem größeren Schöpfer.



             



Den SwimSkim  setze ich für den fast unsichtbaren Oberflächenfilm aus Sand, Staub, Kiesel - und andere Mikroalgen  ein, den der Wind bei mir auf wenige Quadratmeter zusammenschiebt. Ich lege den kleinen Korb immer mit feinem Filterstrumpfmaterial aus. Nachteil: der Korb muss häufig gereinigt werden, was aber sehr schnell geht.



 



Für einen Teich meiner Größe ist das händische, tägliche   Abfischen des aufsteigenden Mulms wohl nur eine Notlösung, wenn ein guter Schlammsauger fehlt.

In gut 14 Tagen wird mein Mann nach Paros kommen und mir einen neuen  Impeller-Schlammsauger mitbringen. Ich werde den Mulm dann absaugen, denn mein __ Hornkraut-Experiment kann ich bereits als gescheitert betrachten, es wächst einfach nicht. Die wenigen Hornkrautpflanzen, die ich noch finden kann, werde ich in einem der Außenbecken weiter kultivieren.

Ehrlich gesagt, bin ich von dem  fehlgeschlagenen Hornkrautversuch gar nicht so überrascht, denn es war nur einer von vielen im Lauf der Jahre, wenn auch größer angelegt.
Während der Abfischerei am Teich hatte ich sehr viel Zeit um  über den Sinn bzw. Unsinn dieser Aktion nachzudenken. 

Meine späte Einsicht: Es macht ja tatsächlich keinen Sinn in einem Teich  Nährstoffe für Hornkraut  und andere Unterwasserpflanzen einzubringen, da man diese Pflanzen eigentlich nur einsetzt, um  damit überschüssige  Nährstoffe zu verbrauchen  bevor es  diverse Algen tun. Dass Unterwasserpflanzen auch noch andere Funktionen in einem Teich haben, wie die Sauerstoffanreicherung zum Beispiel ist mir natürlich klar, aber dafür sorgen  in meinem Teich  große Crassula – Bestände, der Wind und  die heuer eingerichteten Luftheber.

Jedenfalls steht fest: Wo es nichts zu verbrauchen und zu futtern  gibt, dort stellen sich auch keine Algen ein, jedenfalls keine, die man mit freiem Auge sehen kann, wie Fadenalgen  zum Beispiel, die bei mir deshalb auch nicht wachsen. Viele Mikroalgen und Cyanobakterien hingegen haben einen verschwindend  geringen Nährstoffbedarf, so dass sie praktisch in jedem, noch so nährstoffarmen  Gewässer existieren können, auch wenn Hornkraut & Co längst verhungert sind, wie ich aus eigener Erfahrung weiß, besonders die verschiedenen Cyanobakterien betreffend, die sich nicht aushungern lassen. Aber das ist eine andere Geschichte, die in diesem Thread nicht zu klären sein wird. Eine geeignete Strategie gegen ein Übermaß an Cyanobakterien, sofern es sich um giftige handelt, muss ich erst noch finden oder vielmehr einen Cyano – Fachmann mit der nötigen Erfahrung auftun.

Nun gilt es für meinen Teich noch die angekündigte Hitzeperiode schadlos und ohne Bakterienblüte zu überstehen.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Gunnar (8. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo nach Paros.

Elfriede, es ist immer sehr toll deine Schilderungen und Beschreibungen zu lesen.
Auch das einstellen der wunderschönen Bilder, passend zum Text trägt dazu bei.
Ich wünsche dir viel Glück beim überstehen der Hitzeperiode und weiterhin schöne Badetage.
Freue mich auf weitere Beiträge nebst Bildern.

Zu deinen tollen Kescher muss ich noch was loswerden: Sieht super aus und funktioniert sicherlich auch so...ich benutzte dafür alte Strumpfhosen (die ziehe ich auf ein Gardenagestell) meiner Mutter....das klappt auch prima, muss nur ab und zu gewechselt werden.


----------



## Elfriede (8. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Gunnar,

dass Dir meine Berichte aus Paros gefallen freut mich sehr.

Im Vergleich mit Deinem herrlichen Riesengewässer in traumhafter Lage, ist mein Teich hier auf Paros höchstens ein Miniteichlein. Trotzdem habe ich meine Freude daran und werke gerne am und im Teich.

Ich habe bis vor kurzer Zeit auch eine Strumpfhose als Kescher verwendet und das hat auch wunderbar funktioniert, aber die Reinigung der Strumpfhosen hat mich genervt, denn leider gibt es hier nur selten irgendwo Strumpfhosen zu kaufen. Den Filterbeutel aus Nylon brauche ich nur kurz von außen abspritzen und er wird dabei total sauber, denn auf dem Material haftet nichts.

Danke auch für Deine Wünsche, die angekündigte Hitzeperiode betreffend, aber so schlimm wird es hoffentlich nicht werden. Mein Teich und ich halten schon einiges an Hitze aus.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (12. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo zusammen,

ich starte heute gleich mit einer Frage und bitte um eine möglichst schnelle Antwort.

Wenn ich in 14 Tagen, wie angekündigt, den Mulm vom Teichboden mit dem neuen Teichsauger absauge, sollte ich dann eventuell Starterbakterien zugeben? Wenn ja, ist dann irgendetwas zu beachten oder sollten es ganz bestimmte Bakterien sein? 

Ich müsste die Bakterien gleich bestellen, damit mein Mann sie nach Paros mitbringen kann, denn hier gibt es so etwas nicht zu kaufen. 

Ich habe leider keine Ahnung wie man damit umgeht, mein Teich hat bislang noch nie welche bekommen und ich weiß auch nicht ob so eine Hilfe nach dem Saugen notwendig ist. 

Wenn doch, könnte ich sie einfach in die Pumpentonne zur Verteilung  geben, da ich keinen Filter habe oder sie direkt im Teich ausbringen?

Mit lieben Grüßen zum Sonntag
Elfriede aus Paros


----------



## Elfriede (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Mandy und @all,

auf Seite 17 Beitrag # 160 hast Du Dich nach meinem Sumpfhibiscus erkundigt. Er hat gestern eine wundervolle Blüte geöffnet. Ihre Schönheit scheint nur auf  einen einzigen Tag programmiert zu sein, denn gestern am Abend hat sich die Blüte geschlossen und sich heute nicht mehr geöffnet. Die einzige Knospe hat Wochen zur Entwicklung gebraucht, trotzdem hat sich das Warten auf diese Blüte gelohnt.



            



            


Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## twmemphis (17. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede,

habe gerade nach Dir gesucht, aber ich schreibe mal öffentlich.
Ich benutze auch noch die Filterbeutel, habe mir mittlerweile von CleverFilter aus "Monofilament" in 50µm und 100µm sogenannte "Anbindebeutel" in Sondergröße von 50x100cm fertigen lassen, die ich hinten an meinen Schlammsauger binden kann. Das klappt ganz gut, ich kann eine ganze Weile saugen ohne das die Dinger verstopfen und wenn sie dann voll sind, dann lassen die sich ganz leicht ausspülen.
Aber ich habe jetzt von EMa gehört, mein Elektriker meinte seine Mutter setze das selbst an und benutzt es im Teich. Alle Algen verschwinden usw usw...also klarer Fall von Wundermittelchen, zumindest biologisch.
Im Internet finde ich auch viele positive Foreneinträge, bin mir aber nicht sicher wie "echt" diese sind. Dann fand ich , daß auch Du im Jahr 2007 mit EMa Versuche gemacht hast, die nicht besonders positiv waren. Hast Du da mittlerweile neues zu berichten?

Gruß,
Thorsten


----------



## Elfriede (17. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Thorsten,

ja, diese Nylon Monofilament- Filterbeutel von Clever-Filter sind wirklich sehr brauchbar und ideal zu reinigen, besonders der "Kescher-Beutel" mit 300µ Feinheit, den ich nur an der Außenseite kurz asbspritzen muss. Einen 35µ habe ich am Zulauf aus der Zisterne, den ich außen und innen reinigen muss, aber da sich diese Nylon Beutel im Unterschied zu den Nadelfilzbeuteln .sehr  leicht wenden lassen, ist das auch kein Problem.

EMa setze ich immer noch selbst für den Garten und den eigenen Bedarf an, aber im Teich habe ich keinen Versuch mehr gemacht. 

Grundsätzlich aber halte ich sowohl EMa als auch  Kanne Brottrunk als Impfung mit neuen, anderen Bakterien auch für den Teich geeignet. 

Die EMa oder Getreidebakterien von Kanne als Konkurrenz zu Cyanobakterien einzusetzen will ich aber in einem externen Becken einmal ausprobieren.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Limnos (21. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede

Ich halte die ganzen Impfungen oder Einsetzen von Konkurrenten nur dann für sinnvoll, wenn die Voraussetzungen, die der Teich bietet, für sie besser sind als für die, die man bekämpfen will. Das dürfte aber nur sehr selten der Fall sein. In jeden Teich gelangen Mikroorganismen aller Art. Die, denen es passt, werden sich vermehren. Es hat fast die Aussichten eines Lottohauptgewinns, wenn man nachträglich noch etwas hineinbringt, und das sich zur Konkurrenz entwickelt. Dafür müsste man auch die erforderlichen Teichparameter verändern können. Das gilt übrigens nicht für Makrokonkurrenten, also höhere Wasserpflanzen. Da diese nur selten von alleine in den Teich gelangen, kann man hier durchaus mit etwas Glück Erfolge gegen unerwünschte "Gäste" erzielen.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Elfriede (21. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Wolfgang,

was die Anreicherung eines Teichs mit Bakterien betrifft, da bin ich auch eher Deiner Meinung und die Leser in diesem Thread offenbar auch, da meine Frage ( trotz vieler Zugriffe) unbeantwortet blieb.

Mein Teich hat den Mikroorganismen nicht viel zu bieten, deshalb nehme ich an, dass sich all jene längst in meinem Teich etabliert haben, die mit meinem Teich können, darunter eben auch verschiedene Cyanobakterien, die bei mir in jeder beliebigen Wasserprobe zu finden sind, vielleicht klimabedingt oder ganz einfach nur, weil ich mir viele Wasserproben aus Interesse durch das Mikroskop anschaue und sie auf diese Weise sehen kann.

Konkurrenz durch höhere Pflanzen zu schaffen ist leichter  gesagt als in meinem Teich getan, denn außer Seerosen (wenn gut gedüngt) wachsen nur einige wenige Pflanzen problemlos, wie Armleuchteralgen, Crassula helmsii, Nadelsimse, krauses __ Laichkraut und die hier heimische Seesimse. Alle anderen Pflanzen , und  ich habe wirklich sehr viele verschiedene, überleben halt gerade nur, aber von Wachstum oder gar Konkurrenz kann keine Rede sein. Das __ Hornkraut ist bis auf wenige, dünne Pflänzchen überhaupt verschwunden.

Mehr Erfolg könnten vielleicht zwei der neuen  __ Aquarienpflanzen bringen und zwar Vallisneria gigantea und Ludwigia repens rubin. Sie sind bisher  gut gewachsen und machen viele neue Triebe. Ich hoffe sehr, dass sie auch den Winter im Teich überleben werden. Ich schaue mir immer wieder Werners Video zu seinem Unterwasserwald aus  roten Ludwigien  an und bin eigentlich recht zuversichtlich (danke Werner für den guten Tipp!).



 





Mit lieben Grüßen von der zur Zeit sehr stürmischen Insel Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (7. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Teichfreunde,

auch hier auf Paros hat es schon ein wenig abgekühlt, die Wassertemperatur liegt nun bei angenehmen 26° und die Nächte sind frischer und erholsamer. Allerdings gibt es oft  heftigen Wind, der die  Arbeit im und am Teich etwas erschwert. Für morgen ist Windstärke 8 angesagt. Es ist fast ein Wunder, dass es mein Sonnensegel  noch nicht zerrissen hat, denn es gab heuer sehr stürmische Winde, wie die Fotos von letzter Woche zeigen.


              


Zu tun gibt es im Teich noch viel, wenn auch die gute Wasserbewegung der gesamten Teichanlage durch die stärkere Pumpe und  zwei Luftheber sowie die Verminderung der Schwebealgen und Bakterien durch UVC- Bestrahlung zu einem wirklich guten Erfolg und klarem Wasser geführt haben, wofür ich allen Beratern in diesem Thread sehr, sehr dankbar bin. 

Genug ist das aber noch nicht, um eine dauerhafte Verbesserung für meinen Teich zu erreichen, denn bisher ist es mir noch nicht gelungen den Teich, oder wenigstens Teile davon, mit Unterwasserpflanzen zu besiedeln, was ich mir aber noch für heuer vorgenommen habe.

Mit Technik haben die weiteren Verbesserungen für meinen Teich allerdings gar nichts mehr zu tun, wenn ich von der  neuen Impellerpumpe als Schlammsauger absehe, die Peter Boden hier im Forum in  einer schönen Fotostrecke vorgestellt hat und die mir mein Mann vor 10 Tagen aus Österreich mitgebracht hat. Ein Superding, das wir im Moment allerdings aus Wassermangel nur sehr moderat einsetzen können. Immerhin aber hat sich die Notwendigkeit der täglichen, händischen Mulmabschöpfung schon sehr verringert  seit zumindest ein Teil des Mulms im Schwimmbereich abgesaugt ist. Es ist aber noch mehr als genug davon vorhanden. Dem __ Hornkraut hat der Mulm  als Nahrungsgrundlage leider nicht genügt, es ist nicht mehr viel davon vorhanden, wie bereits berichtet und es scheidet somit als Unterwasserpflanze für meinen Teich aus.

An das Foto meines letzten Beitrages anknüpfend, will ich heute zeigen wie ich ohne Hornkraut und __ Wasserpest, die in meinem Teich einfach nicht wachsen wollen, doch noch zu einer brauchbaren und sinnvollen Unterwasserbepflanzung kommen könnte. Ich kann dafür allerdings nur Pflanzen verwenden, die ich bereits im Teich habe, denn zu kaufen gibt es hier ja keine. Es wird zwar nicht  die allgemein übliche Unterwasserwelt werden, aber einen Versuch ist es allemal wert und der Anfang ist schon einmal getan.

Noch ist der bepflanzte Bereich aus Mangel an Pflanzen  klein, aber ich habe vor, ihn auf die ganze Teichlänge (ca.14 m) auszudehnen. Ich will damit den Schwimmbereich begrenzen, der pflanzenfrei bleiben soll. Verbreitern werde ich den Unterwasserpflanzen-Bereich hangseitig, sobald ich mir Pflanzen beschaffen kann oder selbst genug davon kultiviert habe.
Folgende Pflanzen habe ich vorläufig versuchsweise  in ca. 1,20 Tiefe angesiedelt und hoffe auf gutes Wachstum. 

Crassula helmsii,
Nadelsimse, 
krauses __ Laichkraut, 
__ glänzendes Laichkraut (wenig) 
Vallisneria gigantea americana
Ludwigia repens rubin
__ Papageienfeder
Teichmummel

Viel ist  im Moment noch nicht zu sehen, außerdem lässt der starke Wind  keine gute Sicht  in die Tiefe zu, die Bilder sehen eher gemalt als fotografiert aus.



              



              



              




Und so kultiviere ich die benötigten Unterwasserpflanzen : Nadelsimse, Crassula helmsii, __ krauses Laichkraut usw. in einem  Sand-Lehm- Gemisch in  ca. 1m Tiefe. Sobald die Pflanzen  gut verwurzelt sind, lassen sie sich (auch ohne Pflanztasse) gut auf dem Teichboden auslegen.



   



Mit einem weiteren Schritt zur Verbesserung meiner Teichsituation habe ich zwar auch bereits begonnen, komme damit aber nur schleppend voran. Ich will mich nämlich von meinen Seerosen trennen, bzw. von den mehr als 100 Stück nur mehr von jeder der 15 Sorten  eine einzige behalten und möglichst leichtgewichtig einpflanzen, also keine großen Kübel mehr, die ich zum Ausdünnen nur schwer aus dem Teich schaffen kann, weshalb ich diese Arbeit schon seit Jahren arg vernachlässigt habe. Die Probleme, die ich jetzt dadurch habe sind nicht nur schwerwiegend im wahrsten Sinn des Wortes, sondern enorm zeitaufwändig. Die Rhizome in den großen Kübeln sind nämlich so dicht verwachsen, dass sich der Kübelinhalt selbst mit Einschneiden und starkem  Beklopfen von außen nicht entleeren lässt. Jedoch mit dem Inhalt will oder kann sie hier  niemand entsorgen. Außerdem könnte ich die Massen an Rhizomen selbst gut als Kompost gebrauchen, da es hier sonst kaum kompostierbares Material gibt, auch wäre es schade um die außerordentlich stabilen Kübel, sonst würde ich sie einfach mit einer Säge teilen. 

Nun, an Land  schaffen muss ich die Seerosen sowieso, also werde ich schweren Herzens abwarten bis sie vertrocknen, was mir sicher nicht leicht fallen wird.

Künftig werde ich, wenn überhaupt noch, nur mehr __ tropische Seerosen in meinem Teich halten, deren Pflegeaufwand, von  guter Düngung abgesehen, für mich sehr gering ist, weil sie bei mir im Teich überwintern können. Außerdem liebe ich besonders __ blaue Seerosen aller Schattierungen. Heuer habe ich leider  nur mehr zwei Sorten, aber ich finde beide  sehr schön und freue mich täglich darüber.



                




               




Im Moment bietet mein Teich keinen schönen Anblick, bedingt durch die Arbeit an den Seerosen und anderen Pflanzen, die ich entfernen will. 

Ich wünsche Euch ein schönes Wochenende und sende liebe Grüße aus Paros.
Elfriede


----------



## mitch (8. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede,

schade das es mit dem __ Hornkraut & Co. ned klappen will. Hoffentlich hast du mehr Glück mit den anderen Pflanzen. vom Urlaub am Gardasee hab ich mir ein paar angespülte Vallisneren mitgenommen, mal sehen ob die hier was werden 

Schade das du deine tollen Seerosen aufgeben willst, kann ich aber auch verstehen, die schweren Kübel herum zu wuchten ist bestimmt kein Spaß.


Grüße aus dem noch sonnigen & warmen Oberfranken


----------



## nik (8. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede,

wundert mich nicht weiter, dass submerse Pflanzen, die auf Nährstoffe im Wasser angewiesen sind, nicht können.
Primäres Problem sind die etablierten Cyanobakterien. Die würde ich auch mit Aufwand versuchen weg zu bringen. Ich plaudere einfach mal ein bisschen ...

Voraussetzung für mein gedankliches Konstrukt  ist eine bestimmte Eigenschaft von Cyanobakterien, auf die hin ich die überprüfen würde. Das ist deren (meist!) hohe NO3-Speicherfähigkeit. Dazu müsstest du NO3 messen können. Im Teichwasser würde ich als erstes Indiz einen NO3-Gehalt von n.n. (nicht nachweisbar) erwarten. Ist das so, dann entnähme ich in einem nächsten Schritt möglichst eine größere Menge Cyanobakterien dem Teich in einer kleinen Teichwassermenge und dunkelte das soweit ab, sodass die von der Photosynthese abhängigen Cyanobakterien absterben. Das ist meist schon nach 3-4 Tagen der Fall, wegen des interessierenden NO3 sollte man das 6-7 Tage abdunkeln. Das in den abgestorbenen Cyanobakterien gebundene NO3 wird wieder frei und sollte sich dann deutlich nachweisen lassen. 

Ist das immer noch so, dann würde ich auf etwas warten und es nach bestem Gewissen fördern, was du gerade mit dem UV-C bekämpft hast.  - Die Algenblüte. Gar nicht mal so selten sind diese grünen Trübungen ebenfalls Cyanobakterien. Solch eine gepflegte intensiv grüne Trübung hätte dann doppelten Effekt, zum Einen entzieht sie den sessilen Cyanobakterien Licht und zum anderen bindet eine solch bakterielle Trübung ebenfalls NO3 - dass den sessilen Cyanobakterien entzogen würde.

Noch eine Beobachtung aus dem Pflanzenaquarium ... Solche bakteriellen Trübungen, die charakteristischer weise lichtabhängig von unauffällig milchig in dicke Grün übergehen, erwiesen sich im Regelfall ausgesprochen günstig für submersen Pflanzenwuchs. Ich weiß nicht warum, war aber eine sich wiederholende Geschichte. 

Im Grunde wird eine Plage mit einer anderen bekämpft, solange, bis die eine nicht mehr kann, und dann die andere sich relativ leicht mit UV-C erschlagen lässt. 

Das frei werdende NO3 ist wenig, um nicht zu sagen gar nicht problemträchtig und ich bin mir sicher, dass dann die Unterwasserpflanzen wachsen, eher explodieren werden.

Mein Pflanzenteichlein dünge ich in Volldünger, Stickstoff und Phosphat auf Sicht und frei Schnauze, ich werde mal messen, vermute aber Werte, die sogar sehr hoch sein könnten. Es ist nicht nur die Nährstoffsituation, die zu Algen und kippenden Gewässern führt, der Biofilm, die Mikroflora spielt ebenfalls eine sehr wichtige Rolle und ich denke, das ist das primäre, unbedingt zu lösende Problem in deinem Teich!

Ich würde da noch weiter gehen und im Falle einer erreichten Wassertrübung die Teichränder/Flachwasserzonen zum Zwecke des Lichtentzugs mit Folie abdecken und Cyanobakteriennester mit Wasserstoffperoxid lokal behandeln. Es gibt auch Algenmittel auf Wasserstoffperoxidbasis. Die sind nur eine lokale Belastung und werden in diesem Sinne gegen die CB genutzt, sind aber weiters völlig rückstandsfrei. Es geht darum die Cyanobakterien mit allen Mitteln solange zu unterdrücken bis sich anderer Biofilm etablieren kann und damit den CB den Raum zur Entfaltung nimmt. Ich würde einigen Schaden am Teich in Kauf nehmen um die grundsätzliche, starke Beeinträchtigung des Teiches durch die Cyanobakterien zu beseitigen. Das ist relativ leicht wieder gerade zu ziehen. Das Elend mit den CB siehst du ja nun schon eine (erhebliche) Zeit lang. 

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## Elfriede (8. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Mitch, 

ja, die erfolglose Geschichte mit dem __ Hornkraut hängt mir noch nach und die Trennung von meinen Seerosen wird mir auch weh tun. Aber da ich der festen Meinung bin, dass jedes Opfer sinnvoll ist, wenn man darin eine neue Chance erkennt, werde ich diese nützen: Ohne die vielen Seerosen kann ich endlich auch gestalterisch etwas für meinen Teich bewirken und ohne Hornkraut geht es hoffentlich auch, wenn es mir gelingt eine schöne, bunte Unterwasserbepflanzung aus __ Aquarienpflanzen (nicht nur) zu etablieren, die ich vereinzelt auch mit etwas Dünger versorgen könnte. Diese geplante Unterwasserwelt sehe  ich auch als gestalterisches Element und hoffe sehr, dass es gelingen wird. 

Deine Gardasee-__ Vallisnerien habe ich bereits gesichtet, ich denke sie werden sich in Deinem Teich gut entwickeln.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (8. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Nik,

danke für Deine gründlichen Überlegungen zu dem Unterwasserpflanzen-Problem in meinem Teich. 

Deine Vermutungen und Erfahrungen bezüglich der Cyanobakterien muss ich erst einmal genauer betrachten. In meinem Teich sind nicht "die Cyanos" ein Problem, von denen meist die Rede ist, wenn Blaualgen gemeint sind,  die Pflanzen und Bodengrund hässlich überziehen und je nach Art auch sehr übel riechen.

Von einer geruchlosen Oscillatoria-Art finde ich hin und wieder einige Lager, die ich ganz einfach, ohne sie zu verletzen aus dem Teich entfernen kann, da sie von einem dünnen Häutchen eingeschlossen sind. Sie breiten sich bei mir im Teich nie  auf Pflanzen oder dem Substrat aus. Im freien Wasser findet sich davon nur selten einzelne Faden. 

Ohne Mikroskop wüsste ich nicht einmal, dass mein Teich viele, verschiedene Cyanobakterien beherbergt, denn man sieht sie nicht mit freiem Auge und sie stinken auch nicht. Mein Wasser ist seit der UVC-Bestrahlung klar bis  2,20m Tiefe und eine Bakterienblüte gab es heuer auch nicht. 

Obwohl ich den ganzen Mulm von der UVC-Bestrahlung im Teich belassen habe, bzw. mit der Strömung ständig im Kreis führte, profitierte das __ Hornkraut nicht genug aus diesem Nährstoffangebot, wie ich immer wieder berichtet habe.

Zu Deinen Vorschlägen:

NO3  war in all den Jahren noch nie in meinem Teich nachweisbar und ich führte das mangelnde Wachstum eigentlich immer darauf zurück.

Eine Dunkelkur mit einer isolierten Blaualgenmenge lässt sich nicht durchführen, weil es sich von den vereinzelten Lagern in den Seerosengefäßen oder auf den Unterseiten der Pflanzkisten abgesehen,  nicht um sessile, sichtbare Cyanobakterien handelt. Sie schweben unsichtbar im Wasser, zusammen mit einer Vielfalt anderer Mikroorganismen, so dass ich sie auch nicht rigoros mit UVC-Strahlung liquidieren kann ohne die übrige Mikroflora und Fauna zu sehr zu schädigen. Ich könnte mir höchstens eine moderate Bestrahlung vorstellen, die alle Mikroorganismen, einschließlich Cyanobakterien im Zaum hält aber nicht ausrottet, was meiner Meinung nach aber sowieso nicht möglich ist, da sie sich ja sehr schnell vermehren. Ich finde, dass auch  Blaualgen in einem Teich  ihren Platz haben müssen, wie in natürlichen Gewassern auch, deshalb würde ich niemals mit chemischen Mitteln gegen sie vorgehen, es sei denn, sie stellten in ihrer Dichte bereits eine gesundheitliche Gefährdung dar. Ich strebe eher eine Ausgewogenheit aller Mikroorganismen in meinem Teich an.

Die Biofilme an den Grenzflächen zwischen Wasser und Luft sind in meinem Teich recht ausgeprägt, zum Teil sind es schon  dicke Wülste weil ich sie nie abnehme sondern stets abwarte bis sie sich von selbst ablösen, was auch von Zeit zu Zeit passiert. Ich werde mir diesen Biofilm aber einmal genauer im Mikroskop ansehen. Bisher dachte ich immer, dieser Biofilm sei wichtig für ein Gewässer und sah keinen Handlungsbedarf. Es interessiert mich aber sehr, was Du dazu zu sagen hast.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Moonlight (8. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*



Elfriede schrieb:


> Außerdem könnte ich die Massen an Rhizomen selbst gut als Kompost gebrauchen, da es hier sonst kaum kompostierbares Material gibt, ...
> 
> ...also werde ich schweren Herzens abwarten bis sie vertrocknen, was mir sicher nicht leicht fallen wird.



Ja bist Du denn von allen guten Geistern verlassen? Kompostieren? Vertrocknen lassen? 
Solche tollen Seerosen schmeist man doch nicht einfach weg ...  ...

Biete sie doch hier an ... ich nehme gerne welche. 

Mandy


----------



## Elfriede (8. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Mandy,

Ja, mir tut das auch weh, aber hier auf der Insel braucht niemand Seerosen, da es ja keine Teiche gibt und von hier aus Rhizome zu versenden ist viel zu teuer und aufwändig, da kann sich jeder seine Seerosen wahrscheinlich günstiger bei Werner kaufen, der auch wunderschöne neue, pflegeleichtere  Sorten im Programm  hat. Ich habe hauptsächlich alte, große Sorten, die heute nur mehr eher selten Verwendung finden, weil sie durch ihre Wüchsigkeit zu viel Arbeit machen und nach großen Teichen verlangen.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Moonlight (8. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

 die schönen Seerosen 

Mandy


----------



## nik (9. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede,


Elfriede schrieb:


> Hallo Nik,
> 
> danke für Deine gründlichen Überlegungen zu dem Unterwasserpflanzen-Problem in meinem Teich.


ich lese schon länger dein ungewöhnliches Projekt mit, aber dann habe ich die Präsenz der Cyanobakterien eindeutig überbewertet. Schwamm drüber.

Du mikroskopierst ja, das machte sie mir vermutlich zu präsent. Ich habe das aufgegeben, bzw. erst gar nicht richtig angefangen. Mit Wasser und Grünzeug habe ich ja bekennend einen an der Klatsche und vor allem meine Pflanzenaquaristik und früher erhebliche Algenprobleme bis an den Rand der Hobbyaufgabe haben dazu geführt mich theoretisch dann auch mit wissenschaftlicher Lektüre damit zu beschäftigen. Das ist inzwischen Bestandteil meines Hobbies "Pflanzen und Wasser". Es ist völlig unmöglich aus irgendwelchen erkannten Mikroorganismen auf die Eigenschaften eines Biofilms, einer Mikroflora in seiner Gesamtheit zu schließen. Man kann das nur in seiner gesamten Wirkung und auch in seiner visuellen Erscheinung betrachten. Ich kann also nur allgemein aus meiner Erfahrung plaudern, wie man die Mikroflora, den Biofilm in Gänze beeinflussen kann. Das Prinzip ist einfach und gilt näherungsweise immer. Gibt es die Möglichkeit unerwünschte Erscheinungen - in welcher Weise auch immer - selektiv(!) zu bekämpfen, dann unterdrückt das einen/mehrere für die Erscheinung verantwortliche Mikroorganismen und schafft in der Mikroflora aufgrund des immer noch gegebenen Nahrungsangebots Raum welcher von anderen Mikroorganismen eingenommen werden kann. Macht man das gründlich genug, was manchmal einfacher, manchmal aufwändig ist, dann erreicht das irgendwann einen Punkt an dem die unerwünschten Mikroorganismen (MO) nicht mehr können. Wenn du also CB mikroskopierst ist das völlig wurscht, solange die nicht präsent werden. Wegen der häufigen Toxizität von CB würde ich immer etwas gegen sich bildende Nester tun. Das Prinzip hat schon etwas mühsames, aber steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein.  



> Mein Wasser ist seit der UVC-Bestrahlung klar bis  2,20m Tiefe und eine Bakterienblüte gab es heuer auch nicht.
> 
> Obwohl ich den ganzen Mulm von der UVC-Bestrahlung im Teich belassen habe, bzw. mit der Strömung ständig im Kreis führte, profitierte das __ Hornkraut nicht genug aus diesem Nährstoffangebot, wie ich immer wieder berichtet habe.


Mit UV-C kann man nur flotierende MO erfassen, die sind für das grundsätzliche Funktionieren eines Biotops nicht sonderlich wichtig. Klare Gewässer haben einen geringen Anteil an flotierenden MO, das wichtige geschieht in den Biofilmen auf den Oberflächen. Im Unterschied zum Biofilm meint die Mikroflora die Gesamtheit an MO incl. der flotierenden.

Der Mulm wäre besser in einer Filterstufe mineralisiert worden. Allgemein sollte man auch nicht überschätzen wieviel Nährstoffe in organischer Masse gebunden ist. Das kann auch mal mehr sein, bei dir jetzt mit dem Mulm vermutlich viel zu wenig.



> NO3  war in all den Jahren noch nie in meinem Teich nachweisbar und ich führte das mangelnde Wachstum eigentlich immer darauf zurück.
> 
> Eine Dunkelkur mit einer isolierten Blaualgenmenge lässt sich nicht durchführen, weil es sich von den vereinzelten Lagern in den Seerosengefäßen oder auf den Unterseiten der Pflanzkisten abgesehen,  nicht um sessile, sichtbare Cyanobakterien handelt. Sie schweben unsichtbar im Wasser, zusammen mit einer Vielfalt anderer Mikroorganismen, so dass ich sie auch nicht rigoros mit UVC-Strahlung liquidieren kann ohne die übrige Mikroflora und Fauna zu sehr zu schädigen. Ich könnte mir höchstens eine moderate Bestrahlung vorstellen, die alle Mikroorganismen, einschließlich Cyanobakterien im Zaum hält aber nicht ausrottet, was meiner Meinung nach aber sowieso nicht möglich ist, da sie sich ja sehr schnell vermehren. Ich finde, dass auch  Blaualgen in einem Teich  ihren Platz haben müssen, wie in natürlichen Gewassern auch, deshalb würde ich niemals mit chemischen Mitteln gegen sie vorgehen, es sei denn, sie stellten in ihrer Dichte bereits eine gesundheitliche Gefährdung dar. Ich strebe eher eine Ausgewogenheit aller Mikroorganismen in meinem Teich an.


Man kann mit einem UV-C nicht ausrotten. Solange man das nutzt um unerwünschte Erscheinungen zu "moderieren", ein Biotop in die gewünschte Richtung zu schubsen, ist das okay. Nochmal, die Bedeutung flotierender Mikroflora ist gering und das entscheidende bei der Nutzung eines UV-C ist die teilweise Veränderung der Mikroflora von flotierend hin zu sessil.



> Die Biofilme an den Grenzflächen zwischen Wasser und Luft sind in meinem Teich recht ausgeprägt, zum Teil sind es schon  dicke Wülste weil ich sie nie abnehme sondern stets abwarte bis sie sich von selbst ablösen, was auch von Zeit zu Zeit passiert. Ich werde mir diesen Biofilm aber einmal genauer im Mikroskop ansehen. Bisher dachte ich immer, dieser Biofilm sei wichtig für ein Gewässer und sah keinen Handlungsbedarf.


Man muss sich vor seinem inneren Auge immer ein richtig gut laufendes Biotop vorstellen und sich dann fragen, gehören diese dicken Wülste dazu? Eigentlich nicht! Bei deinem Teich gehört es dazu, wäre aber eine Erscheinung, die es zu beseitigen gilt. Siehe oben, steter Tropfen ...
Da läuft ein oder mehrere Prozesse, die auch anders laufen könnten. Das erreicht man in dem man die zugehörigen Erscheinungen unterdrückt und andere Lösungen der Mikroflora/des Biofilms erzwingt. 

Für den Nährstofferhalt wäre die "Kompostierung" des Mulms gut. Das macht eben die biologische Filterstufe. Übrig bleibt (teilweise Nährstoffe bindender) Schlamm.

Allgemein wird das bei deinem Teich nicht ausreichen. Es wäre einen Versuch wert, ich würde es ganz sicher machen, Nährstoffe zuzugeben und zuerst einmal schauen, verträgt der Teich das überhaupt. Es sollte - trotz der Größe deines Teiches - möglich sein sich erst mal in Stickstoff und Kalium an ein nachweisbares Niveau heran zu tasten. Vermutlich ist es bei dir sogar leichter an Kaliumnitrat heran zukommen. Später dann Phosphat. Grundgedanke ist einfach über eine Nährstoffbasis überhaupt erst einmal Pflanzenmasse aufbauen zu können. Sumpfpflanzen können einfach Nährstoffe an die Wurzeln gestöpselt werden. Bei Wasserpflanzen spielt die Nährstoffversorgung über das Wasser eine ungleich wichtigere Rolle und wenn das Hornkraut eingeht, dann ist der Nährstoffmangel im Wasser offensichtlich.

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## Elfriede (10. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Nik,

Armleuchteralgen als gute  Zeigerpflanzen für nährstoffarmes Wasser besiedeln schon seit vielen Jahren meinen Teich und analog dazu ließ das Wachstum anderer Pflanzen immer zu wünschen übrig. 

Anfangs hatte ich große Scheu das Teichwasser zu düngen, sondern steckte (wie Du) Düngekegel an die Wurzeln der substratgebundenen Pflanzen in der Sumpfzone und im Flachwasser, allerdings bis 2010 auch ohne großen Erfolg. Nach einer Düngung im besagten Jahr fing dann alles kräftig zu wachsen an, wie ich es auf Paros nie erwartet hätte, natürlich auch Algen und Cyanobakterien.
Meine Dünge-Erfahrungen habe ich in meinem Bericht – Teichjahr 2010 in Griechenland- genauer beschrieben.

Wobei sich  sich mir immer häufiger die Frage stellt,  wozu man einen nährstoffarmen Teich  mühsam aufdüngt und dann krampfhaft nach geeigneten Pflanzen sucht, die die Nährstoffe wieder liquidieren sollen um sich die Algen vom Gewässer zu halten. In meinem Teich zum Beispiel wachsen ohne Düngung  außer Armleuchteralgen  keine sichtbaren Algen. Für farbige Highlights sind Seerosen bestens geeignet, sie sind auch in nährstoffreichen Gewässern zu düngen, sofern sie nicht frei ausgepflanzt sind. Wahrscheinlich ließ ich mich immer zu sehr von der tausendfach wiederholten Mahnung beeinflussen, dass ein Teich ohne Unterwasserpflanzen nicht funktionieren kann. Warum nicht, auch in der Natur gibt es nährstoffarme Gewässer.

Meine Beschäftigung mit Blaualgen mittels Mikroskop mag den verfälschten Eindruck einer Cyano-Plage in meinem Teich  erweckt haben, weil Blaualgen meistens  als Bedrohung dargestellt werden, was sie natürlich unter bestimmten Bedingungen auch sein können. Ich würde auch nicht in einer Blüte toxischer Cyanos schwimmen wollen, weshalb ich mir mehr Wissen über Cyanobakterien aneignen möchte. Oscillatoria Kolonien entferne ich natürlich. Anderen, ohne Mikroskop sichtbaren Blaualgenbewuchs  hatte ich noch nie.

Mikroalgen und Cyanobakterien interessieren mich aber auch ganz allgemein  und  die Vielfalt der Formen, ihre teilweise bizarre Schönheit und ihre ausgefeilten  Überlebensstrategien faszinieren mich sehr.

Weniger schön , aber auch nicht wirklich störend, finde ich hingegen den Anblick der Biofilmwülste, auf die ich aber auch gerne verzichten könnte, wenn ihre Entfernung keinen Verlust für den Teich darstellt. Den dicken Biofilm abzunehmen wäre auch keine aufwändige Sache, aber ehrlich gesagt sehe ich darin keinen Sinn oder Vorteil. Wenn die Information stimmt, dass er eine wichtige, unterstützende Funktion in der Selbstreinigung von Gewässern hat, dann würde ich ihn lieber im Teich belassen, denn einen Filter zur Unterstützung hat mein Teich ja nicht. 

Mit Dank und lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Limnos (10. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hi Elfriede

Mir ist der Gedanke gekommen, es mal mit __ Aquarienpflanzen zu versuchen wie __ Fettkraut (Bacopa) Wassernixe (Cabomba) oder mit Echinodorus-Arten etnweder aus den südlichen USA oder aus Südamerika südlich der la Plata Bucht, auch die wunderschöne Sagittaria montevideensis oder __ Thalia-Arten lohnen einen Versuch. Manche davon wird man nur in Botanischen Gärten bekommen, aber mit ein paar blauen Seerosen (im Rahmen des Fluggepäcks) als Tauschobjekten kann man da Türen öffnen, falls die Gärten über ein Warmhaus verfügen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Wolfgang


----------



## nik (10. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede,

ich fasse kurz zusammen ...
2010: Du hattest gedüngt über Schrubben/Schlamm aufrühren und Heilerde. Die Pflanzen wuchsen, aber es stellten sich Probleme mit erhöhtem Aufkommen sessiler Cyanobakterien(CB) und Kieselalgen ein.
Der Teich dient über Erzeugung und Kompostierung organischer Masse zur Bodenverbesserung.

2011: hast du nicht gedüngt um Abhängigkeiten zu CB zu überprüfen - mit entsprechend schlechtem Pflanzenwachstum aber ohne einen zwingenden Einfluss auf die CB zu haben. 

Der Teich ist bis auf UV-C ohne Technik? Strömungspumpe?

Die Heilerde scheint zur Spurenelementversorgung zu reichen. Nährstoffe an die Wurzeln zu stöpseln, auch sehr reichlich, geht problemlos. Will man aber Unterwasserpflanzen, Pflanzen allgemein ans Wachsen bekommen, dann sind die Makronährstoffe für den Massezuwachs unentbehrlich. Spurenelementmängel sind deutlich weniger häufig. Deshalb würde ich z.B. übernächstes Jahr mal die Spurenelemente (SE) sein lassen. Vermutlich ist das folgenlos.
Grundsätzlich ist aber an Nährstoffen dem Teich zuzuführen was geerntet wurde/werden soll.



Elfriede schrieb:


> Armleuchteralgen als gute  Zeigerpflanzen für nährstoffarmes Wasser besiedeln schon seit vielen Jahren meinen Teich und analog dazu ließ das Wachstum anderer Pflanzen immer zu wünschen übrig.


Armleuchteralgen kenne ich schlicht nicht. 

Eine wichtige Frage ist, in wieweit dein Teich Makrodüngung verträgt.

Die Aktion mit Nährstoffen schrubben in 2010 ... da würde mich mal interessieren ob - wie ich vermute - die Kieselalgen, evtl. auch CB sich verstärkt an den "geschrubbten" Bereichen einstellten.

Normalerweise würde ich sowohl Kieselagen als auch CB über Biofilm auskonkurrieren wollen. Das Schrubben könnte Biofilm beeinträchtigt haben und Freiräume sowohl für Kieselalgen als auch CB geschaffen haben. CB bin ich in lange währenden Versuchen im Aquarium niemals über die Beeinflussung der Nährstoffsituation beigekommen. Das ging bis hin zu einer starken Nährstoffreduzierung, den CB machte das nichts, die Pflanzen gingen sogar am Nährstoffmangel kaputt. Vernichtete ich die CB großteils wurde vor allem der gebundene Stickstoffanteil in großer Menge frei und die Pflanzen explodierten.

Ebenfalls habe ich bei deinen Beschreibungen heraus gelesen, dass du keine Möglichkeit siehst sinnvoll zu düngen und das dich bremst. Die Unwägbarkeiten lassen sich reduzieren.
Eine Vorgehensweise wäre z.B.:
- SE Düngung mittels Heilerde
- sukzessive Düngung von Stickstoff. Bezüglich Algen ist das der unproblematischste Makronährstoff. Ein Problem kann bei den CB entstehen, die können große Mengen Nitrat binden. Stickstoff würde ich nur über Urea zugeben. Passiert nichts (außer evtl. Pflanzenwachstum), ist es gut, passiert etwas, dann sind vermutlich die dann wachsenden Cyanobakterien ein grundsätzlich limitierendes und deshalb anzugehendes Problem.
- Funktioniert N- Zugabe, muss noch lange nichts wachsen, denn es kann (wahrscheinliche) Limitierungen in P und K haben. Da bin ich nicht sicher, aber wegen der geringeren Problemträchtigkeit würde ich dazu neigen erst beim P die Limitierung aufzuheben und es als leicht zu besorgendes Salz KH2PO4 zugeben.   Wenn du N zugibst und PO4 und K messen könntest, würdest du direkt feststellen können, welcher der beiden Stoffe nicht nachweisbar (n.n.) ist und das System limitiert. Vermutlich PO4. PO4 gibt man dann sukzessive zu und schaut nur ob daraus Probleme resultieren.
- Funktioniert das auch, muss Kalium mit n.n. in den Mangel laufen! NO3 und PO4 sind nachweisbar. Die K-Limitierung beseitigt man idealerweise mit Kaliumnitrat KNO3. In der Aquaristik wird das zur Stickstoffdüngung verwendet, schaut man sich das bezüglich des Pflanzenbedarfs genauer an, stellt man fest, dass KNO3 eigentlich ein Kaliumdünger mit höherem NO3-Anteil ist. Der Stickstoffanteil muss später bei der N-Düngung berücksichtigt werden. Mit der sukzessiven KNO3-Düngung fangen die Pflanzen an zu marschieren.

Ein mögliches Problem könnte noch ein Magnesiummangel sein. Der ist grundsätzlich leicht mit Bittersalz (MgSO4x6H2O) zu beheben. Das ginge auch prophylaktisch, d.h. rechnerisch, da Mg-reich bis zu einem gewissen Punkt keinerlei Probleme nach sich zieht, Mg-betont halte ich sogar für günstiger, Mg-arm jedoch deutliche Probleme nach sich zieht. Hilft dir nicht, wenn ich dünge erkenne ich Mg-Mangel leicht. Es gibt sogar ein Mg-Mangelbild von einem Solanum in meinem Teich-Thread.

Es gibt im Netz einen guten aquaristischen Rechner für die Düngung mit Salzen. Falls du auch K und Mg messen willst, gibt es auch bezahlbare Möglichkeiten. Ich erwähne das, weil du den Teich eben auch zur Erzeugung organischer Masse nutzen willst. Das Nährstoffangebot für die Pflanzen muss da sein, es ist die Frage inwieweit dein Teich das verträgt. Da spielt eben Biofilm/Mikroflora eine wichtige Rolle. 
Das ist meine langjährige Erfahrung in aquaristischer Praxis. Beim Teich habe ich mich zuerst an den Teicherfahrungen orientiert. Zwischenzeitlich führte das zu verschiedenen Problemen  und ich übertrug dann konsequent meine aquaristischen Erfahrungen. Da gibt es natürliche Unterschiede, aber meine gerade mal dreijährige Teichpraxis deckt sich inzwischen sehr weitgehend mit meiner aquaristischen Praxis. Die Biotope verhalten sich erstaunlich gleich. Hätte ich einigermaßen deutlich nicht so erwartet. Für mein Teichlein stellt sich bei nur noch geringen Problemen eine große Grundsicherheit ein.Auch da gilt es die Nährstoffsituation UND die Mikroflora/den Biofilm zu berücksichtigen. Eine vollständige Nährstoffversorgung und eine im Sinne des Betreibers funktionierende Mikroflora sind die Garanten für sehr, sehr gut laufende Pflanzenaquarien.  Das ist immer so. Mikroflora entwickelt sich unterschiedlich und da entstehen die Unwägbarkeiten, sie ist auch wenig griffig und hat ungewissen Einfluss auf die Nährstoffsituation. Die gilt es zu beeinflussen, wie ich es andeutungsweise im letzten Post schon beschrieben habe. Das Erkennen und die Beeinflussung sind die Probleme. Dann zu Düngen ist kinderleicht.



> Weniger schön , aber auch nicht wirklich störend, finde ich hingegen den Anblick der Biofilmwülste, auf die ich aber auch gerne verzichten könnte, wenn ihre Entfernung keinen Verlust für den Teich darstellt. Den dicken Biofilm abzunehmen wäre auch keine aufwändige Sache, aber ehrlich gesagt sehe ich darin keinen Sinn oder Vorteil. Wenn die Information stimmt, dass er eine wichtige, unterstützende Funktion in der Selbstreinigung von Gewässern hat, dann würde ich ihn lieber im Teich belassen, denn einen Filter zur Unterstützung hat mein Teich ja nicht.


Ich würde versuchen über das Abschöpfen der Wülste den Biofilm/die Mikroflora zu anderen Strategien der Mineralisierung zu zwingen. Kaputt kannst du so eigentlich nichts machen. Inwieweit das Einfluss auf die Nährstoffsituation hat, ist erst einmal nachrangig, wichtiger ist, dass der Teich sich ... "ordentlich benimmt". Ich bin da ausgesprochen kompromislos geworden, denn das Äußere ist idR. Abbild der (in diesem Fall schlechten, besser unerwünschten) Funktion. 

Mir ist schon klar, dass das anstrengend zu lesen ist,eine unübliche Sichtweise beschreibt. Ich will aber in keiner Weise verkaufen. Wenn es anregt, ist es gut, macht es das nicht, ist es auch gut.  Aquaristisch bin ich mir ausgesprochen sicher, beim Teich ist es abzusehen, dass ich es werde, so einen großen Teich in deinem Sinne gerade zu ziehen ist aber in jedem Fall eine beeindruckende Aufgabe. 

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## Elfriede (10. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Wolfgang, 

ich bin schon dabei!  Vallisneria, Ludwigia repens rubin und Heteranthera zosterifolia wachsen auch schon recht gut, ich habe sie im Frühling mit nach Paros gebracht. Leider sind die Einzelpflanzen auf den Fotos der  vorhergehenden Seite nicht so gut erkennbar. Eine schöne Echinodorus Solitärpflanze ist mir leider beim  Transport eingegangen, Cabomba ebenfalls und einige andere Pflanzen aus der __ Aquarienpflanzen- Lieferung finde ich im Teich nicht mehr, denn im Moment habe ich durch die Arbeiten im Teich ein arges Durcheinander.

Heuer werde ich an keine Aquarienpflanzen mehr kommen, aber im Frühling will ich wieder einige mitbringen, besonders das Montevideo-__ Pfeilkraut gefällt mir, danke für den Tipp und auch für Deinen Hiweis auf Botanische Gärten, wo sich ein Besuch allemal lohnt.

__ Thalia dealbata habe ich schon seit vielen Jahren im Teich, sie  wächst (gut gedüngt) nicht schlecht, blüht auch vereinzelt und macht viele Ableger, aber sie bleibt sehr klein. Sie verträgt aber nur eine Pflanztiefe von max. 15 cm.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros ( es stürmt hier noch immer)
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Nik,

Du hast Dir wieder viel Mühe mit Gedanken und Ratschlägen für meinen Teich gemacht, vielen Dank dafür. 

Dein Wasser-Pflanzenkonzept in Anlehnung an Deine Aquarienerfahrungen finde ich höchst interessant und einleuchtend, aber in einem 80.000 l -Teich nicht einfach zu realisieren, zumal  ein eventuell missglücktes Experiment nicht mehr so leicht auszubügeln ist wie in einem Aquarium oder einer kleinen Pfütze, wo man das Wasser leicht austauschen kann. Hier auf Paros sind  Wasserwechsel  bei dem permanenten Mangel an dem wertvollen Nass ausgeschlossen und wären auch  riskant, da man die Wasserqualität vor dem Kauf nicht prüfen kann, - man muss nehmen was man bekommen kann, heuer zum Beispiel gibt es auch für viel Geld kein Wasser mehr zu kaufen.

Heuer würde ich aber sowieso keine Düngung mehr vornehmen wollen, denn ich will das begonnene Projekt zur Verbesserung meines Teiches zu Ende führen, wie es mir in diesem Thread geraten wurde, um letztendlich in Summe zu sehen was es insgesamt in meinem Teich bewirkt hat.

Ähnlich wie im Norden die Vegetationspause im Winter, gibt es sie hier im Juli und August. Die Vegetation stagniert in dieser Zeit,- mit oder ohne Dünger. Sie  kommt erst im September wieder in Gang, deshalb werde ich erst in den nächsten zwei Monaten beurteilen können, was  die Aktion mit dem Schlamm im Teich tatsächlich gebracht hat. Ansätze besseren Wachstums sind zu meiner Freude seit einigen Tagen schon zu sehen.  Genau werde ich aber nicht sagen können ob die Wirkung den Nährstoffen aus dem Schlamm zuzuschreiben ist oder  den  20 mg NO3/Liter der letzten Wasserlieferung, womit ich seit knapp zwei Monaten die großen Verdunstungsmengen ersetze.

Antworten auf Deine Fragen:

ja, mein Teich läuft ohne Filter,
erstmaliger UVC- Einsatz heuer im Mai mit durchschlagendem Erfolg,
gute Wasserbewegung durch 16000l-Pumpe für die Speisung der Außenbecken und zwei Luftheber im Teich, auch erst seit heuer
nein, Kieselalgen und Cyanobakterien nützten die abgeschrubbten  Bodenflächen 2010 nicht
Die Armleuchteralge wurde zur Alge des heurigen Jahres gewählt. Es gibt ein  schönes Video: Armleuchteralge – der __ Star von 2012. 

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## nik (11. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede,

es sind nur Vorschläge, die ich auch selbst versuchte, wohlwissend mit dem vorhanden Wasser höchst sorgsam umgehen zu müssen. Ohne Restrisiko kann so etwas nicht sein. 

Mit dem Pflanzen einsetzen ist das eben so eine Sache. Bei einer Cabomba caroliniana versichere ich dir ein genauso großartiges, wie schnelles Scheitern - die ist zu nährstoffbedürftig.  Im Grunde wird das mit allen schnellwachsenden echten Wasserpflanzen  - wegen ihres Nährstoffbedarfs - schwierig werden. H. zosterifolia wird auch immer weniger werden.  Pflanzen ohne Nährstoffe ist wie Waschen ohne Wasser. Das liest sich drastisch, bringt die Sache aber auf den Punkt. Ich denke, die 20mg/l Nitrat waren in jedem Fall sehr wertvoll, Die Schrubbaktion wird auch beigetragen haben, aber in ungewissem Umfang. 

Nun habe ich mir Gedanken gemacht, wohl wissend wie heikel das ist, genauso wissend, dass du letztendlich die Verantwortung für deinen Teich und die gewählten Maßnahmen trägst. Ich betrachte es auch nicht als vergebenen Aufwand, ich habe gerne über das interessante Problem nachgedacht. Im letzten Post hatte ich nur ein Gerüst beschrieben um zu zeigen, was man machen könnte. Falls es dich irgendwann doch genauer interessieren sollte, gebe ich gerne Auskunft, aber jetzt lege ich mich erst mal wieder schlafen.  Viel Erfolg, ich lese weiter mit.

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## Elfriede (12. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Nik,

natürlich  interessieren  mich Dein Dünge – Erfahrungen sehr und sicher nicht nur mich, denn mit schlechtem Pflanzenwachstum steht mein Teich gar nicht so einsam da, wie hier immer wieder zu lesen ist. 

Zwar mögen für andere Teichbesitzer die Blaualgen nicht relevant sein, aber über schlecht wachsende höhere Pflanzen gibt es doch recht  häufige Klagen, besonders auch die Unterwasserpflanzen betreffend. Der Hinweis auf die Wachstumslimitierung durch eine einzige Komponente ist meist wenig hilfreich, weil kaum jemand alle Testmöglichkeiten hat um diese  Komponente herauszufinden. 

Ich  werde jedenfalls Deinem Hinweis auf mögliche Mängel an Kalium und Magnesium folgen und mir Tests dafür bestellen. Kalium und Bittersalz werde ich sicher auch hier auf der Insel bekommen.

Im Frühling werde ich dann sehen ob sich die bisherigen  Verbesserungen in meinem Teich weiterhin positiv entwickeln werden, besonders die Unterwasserbepflanzung betreffend. Zum Glück kann ich wenigstens auf einige Pflanzen zählen, die in meinem Teich bereits etabliert sind, denn die __ Aquarienpflanzen sind vorerst wohl eher nur als Experiment zu sehen. 

Außer Vallisneria und Ludwigia, die  als teichtaugliche Pflanzen auch von anderen Usern hier aus dem Forum gehalten werden, habe ich eine eher zufällige Auswahl getroffen, da ich mit Aquarienpflanzen keinerlei Erfahrung habe. Dass ohne Nährstoffe gar nichts geht ist mir schon klar, Nik, aber da es vollkommen Nähstoff-freie Gewässer zum Glück nicht gibt, hoffe ich, doch einige sehr bescheidene Pflanzen zu finden, annähernd  so bescheiden wie die Armleuchteralge wäre gut.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


,


----------



## nik (13. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede,



Elfriede schrieb:


> Zwar mögen für andere Teichbesitzer die Blaualgen nicht relevant sein, aber über schlecht wachsende höhere Pflanzen gibt es doch recht  häufige Klagen, besonders auch die Unterwasserpflanzen betreffend. Der Hinweis auf die Wachstumslimitierung durch eine einzige Komponente ist meist wenig hilfreich, weil kaum jemand alle Testmöglichkeiten hat um diese  Komponente herauszufinden.


Die Cyanobakterien  stören mich nur, weil sie ein eindeutiger Indikator dafür sind, dass die Mikroflora nicht läuft wie gewünscht. Es gibt weitere, wie bakterielle Trübungen oder Kahmhaut, im Grunde alle bakteriellen Erscheinungen, die es an einem funktionierenden Gewässer nicht hat. Es geht mir nicht primär um Optik, es ist die Erfahrung, dass Mikroflora Einfluss auf die Nährstoffsituation (und auch Algen als Bestandteil des Biofilms) nimmt und Düngung dann allgemein, ich will nicht sagen "nicht funktioniert", aber mehr oder weniger deutlich limitiert ist. Funktioniert ein Biotop - und da hat die Mikroflora einen erheblich größeren Einfluss, als das gemeinhin angenommen wird - dann lassen sich Nährstoffe zugeben, die dann auch bei den Pflanzen ankommen ohne dass irgendwelche Algen explodieren. Aus dieser Praxis heraus ist die als Quasistandard ständig repetierte Nummer von der Nährstoffkonkurrenz von Pflanzen und Algen einfach nur absurd. Da braucht man nur oberflächlich drüber nach zu denken, dann knirscht und knackt es an allen möglichen Stellen im theoretischen Gebälk. Die Kombination aus funktionierender Mikroflora und vollständiger Nährstoffversorgung ist der Schlüssel zum Erfolg.

Interessanterweise ist es so, ein nicht so gut funktionierenden System lässt sich durch höhere Nährstoffgaben unterstützen. Das gilt nicht generell ,sondern ist ein auszutestendes.  Je besser es funktioniert um so passender, im Sinne von weniger, lässt sich düngen oder auch unter Bedarf, ohne dass das sich gleich in unerwünschten Erscheinungen jenseits des dann limitierten Pflanzenwuchses zeigt. 



> Ich  werde jedenfalls Deinem Hinweis auf mögliche Mängel an Kalium und Magnesium folgen und mir Tests dafür bestellen. Kalium und Bittersalz werde ich sicher auch hier auf der Insel bekommen.


Was ich hier aus dem Ärmel plaudere ist das Ergebnis >15-jähriger intensiver praktischer und theoretischer Beschäftigung. Es ist wichtig! Die Prioritäten liegen zuerst auf Stickstoff. Dann - wenn man messen kann - entweder Kalium oder Phosphat, je nach dem welches in den Mangel gelaufen ist. Es wird Phosphat sein und aus obigem Quote ahne ich schon die allgemeinen Bedenken gegenüber Phosphat. Phosphat ist unkritischer als Kalium.

Einigermaßen ahnungslos versucht man sich auf den Standpunkt "natürlich" oder "der Natur ihren Lauf lassen" zurück zu ziehen und nimmt sich aufgrund der allgemein üblichen Sicht eine unvoreingenommene Betrachtung des eigenen Teiches. Gartenteiche sind immer mehr oder weniger moderierte Biotope und von den vielen Fadenalgen-Teichen, deren Besitzer ihrer angelesenen Nährstoffphobie freien Lauf lassen, würden sich trotzdem nicht wenige trotz der praktizierten Nährstoffvermeidung/-eliminierung höchst unerwünscht entwickeln, wenn der Besitzer nicht massiv eingriffe. Die Nummer vom eutrophen Gewässer, welches sich über den PO4-Gehalt bestimmt, passt in der Natur, bei einem moderierten Biotop nicht. Eine differenzierende Betrachtung gibt es nicht.

Du hast zwei Möglichkeiten dich mit Düngung zu beschäftigen. Du erarbeitest dir einen Grundstock Theorie, da kann ich dir - idR. nicht einfache, aber verständliche - Lektüre nennen. Kam mir auch als Hobbygärtner sehr zugute Die andere ist die schlechtere, denn dann verließest du dich auf andere. Um das auf den Punkt zu bringen, ich fasel hier irgendwas mit unbestimmtem Hintergrund und du bewertest das als "sinnlos", "unwahrscheinlich" oder "könnte passen" oder sonst wie. Aber selbst das "könnte passen" oder "macht Sinn" ist ein himmelweiter Unterschied zu der immer ausstehenden eigenen Erfahrung.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn, wenn du da was tust, dann bitte zuerst in Stickstoff! Dazu lässt sich Urea oder Ammoniumcarbonat verwenden. Dazu müsste ich noch erläuternd schreiben. Phosphat ist die einfachste Übung. KH2PO4 sollte auch leicht zu beziehen sein. Kalium lässt sich ideal über Kaliumnitrat zugeben, bedarf alles der Erläuterung.
Magnesium über Bittersalz zu zu geben kann man theoretisch/rechnerisch angehen, wenn man die GH weiß. Mg ist nicht nur wichtig sondern eine Mg-Betonung sowieso günstig. Nicht wenige pflanzliche Chlorosen sind ein Mg-Mangel.

Lies dir im Zweifelsfall das in dem früheren Post erwähnte mögliche Düngekonzept durch. Das zielt nur darauf ab auszuloten in wie weit Düngung geht und ob bezüglich Mikroflora sozusagen funktionale Defizite bestehen. Das betrifft den Einfluss auf die Nährstoffe oder auch Algenentwicklung. Es werden verschiedene Makronährstoffe in der Reihenfolge von unproblematisch zu problemträchtiger bzw. immer der nächste in den Mangel gelaufenen Stoff
zugegeben. Das ist eine sehr vorsichtige Herangehensweise.

Bei meinem Teichlein hatte ich es anfänglich auch mit zu zurückhaltender Düngung versucht, das wirkte nicht, es gab sowieso noch verschiedene Probleme, dann habe ich es - wie im Pflanzenaquarium schon lange Zeit - auch auf Sicht, d.h. über die Beobachtung der Pflanzen (und bei mir Fadenalgen) zugegeben. Ich habe null missionarischen Eifer, will aber die Community schon mit solchen Dingen konfrontieren, d.h. im Effekt - das ist keine blinde Düngung - dünge ich immer mehr und die Algen werden immer weniger. 

Zur Messung. Macht Sinn um mal bestätigt zu sehen was da überhaupt passiert. K-Tests sind teuer. Mg für Süsswasser, da lassen sich Meerwassertests missbrauchen, sind dann aber nur fragwürdig genau. Ich kann das recht genau messen und Nitrat und Phosphat und GH und KH und Fe und pH und noch ein paar Sachen. Messen ist teuer. Gerade wegen Kalium und Magnesium habe ich ein Fotometer von Anton Gabriel, ansässig in Wien.  Das ist das günstigste auf dem Markt und wegen der beiden Tests eines der ganz wenigen sinnvollen. Ich messe nur mehr selten, d.h. mir verderben die meisten Tests. Es sind fixe Kosten ob man misst oder nicht. Ich könnte mal spaßeshalber mein Teichlein auf NO3 und PO4 überprüfen. In diesen Stoffen läuft das Teichlein unlimitiert, d.h. (vermutlich einigermaßen weit) über dessen Bedarf. 

Ausreichend wäre auch die über übliche Messtests zu bestimmenden Parameter NO3, PO4, pH, KH und GH. Kalium orientierte sich bei der Zugabe sowieso besser an der Unterkante des möglichen und lässt sich auch auf Sicht düngen, wenn man um NO3 und PO4 weiß.

Wobei ich - wenn ich an pH denke - bei Teichlern eine Kultur der Muschelkalkanwendung feststelle, die häufig nicht nötig und bezüglich Pflanzen schlicht ungünstig ist. Die Geschichte vom Säuresturz ist eine ziemlich unsägliche, Emotionen bedienende Horrorgeschichte, die zur Vermeidung von einem ausgesprochen unwahrscheinlichen Szenario vor allem in der Pflanzenkultur Schaden anrichtet.



> Außer Vallisneria und Ludwigia, die  als teichtaugliche Pflanzen auch von anderen Usern hier aus dem Forum gehalten werden, habe ich eine eher zufällige Auswahl getroffen, da ich mit __ Aquarienpflanzen keinerlei Erfahrung habe. Dass ohne Nährstoffe gar nichts geht ist mir schon klar, Nik, aber da es vollkommen Nähstoff-freie Gewässer zum Glück nicht gibt, hoffe ich, doch einige sehr bescheidene Pflanzen zu finden, annähernd  so bescheiden wie die Armleuchteralge wäre gut.


Da bin ich nicht sonderlich auskunftsfähig, da ich in Nährstoffen - wegen der Pflanzen - meist fetter fahre. Fett können alle. Eleocharis- und Bacopa-Arten könntest du versuchen. Im Bereich der Kosmopoliten ist eher weniger zu erwarten, die mögen es idR. fetter.
Ich würde erst einmal versuchen die vorhandenen Pflanzen gut zum Wachsen zu bekommen. Die Verbesserung der Bedingungen ist eine grundsätzliche Voraussetzung und am vorhandenen Pflanzenbestand und eben allgemeinen Teicherscheinungen kannst du Veränderungen erkennen. 
Latent steht immer im Raum, schmeiß Pflanzen rein, dann wird das schon. Das ist idR. nicht so! Pflanzen, d.h. deren Erscheinungsbild, bakterielle Erscheinungen als auch Algen sind ein Zeiger für die Nährstoffversorgung und auch die mehr oder weniger funktionierende Mikroflora.  

Da du überschüssige Pflanzenmasse zur Bodenverbesserung nutzen willst, wäre dein Teich Durchlauferhitzer für die zugegebenen mineralischen Nährstoffe, die in Biomasse und kompostiert in Erde umgewandelt würden. Toller Ansatz, ist aber eben auch nur so erfolgreich wie der Teich Biomasse hergibt. Vermutlich beschäftigst du dich auch darüber hinaus mit Bodenverbesserung.
Beeindruckt mich sehr! Unseren fetten Rosen-/Staudengarten können wir nur wegen des zur Verfügung stehenden Grundwassers so betreiben. Kompost selber herstellen lassen wir wegen der zu geringen sich ergebenden Mengen inzwischen sein. Konsequenterweise hole ich vom auch noch relativ nahe in Frankfurt gelegenen Kompostwerk viel größere Mengen zur Bodenverbesserung.  Manche halten das für Arbeit, ich weiß, es ist Luxus so in die Vollen gehen zu können. Mit Grün habe ich völlig einen an der Klatsche. Meine Frau taugt als Regulativ nicht, sie ist ebenfalls garten-, nun auch teichbesessen und hin und weg was schon nur an dieser Pfütze alles passiert. 

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## Elfriede (16. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Nik,

um auf Deinen Beitrag sinnvoll antworten zu können würde ich mehr Zeit brauchen, die ich im Moment  einfach nicht aufbringen kann. Viel  Zeit wäre aber notwendig um Dir genauer zu erklären, in welchen Punkten ich mit Deiner Meinung und Deinen Erfahrungen übereinstimme und welche weit davon abweichen, denn ich kenne Deine Denkansätze, zumindest zu den Cyanobakterien als Wachstumsverhinderer höherer Teichpflanzen  ziemlich gut, auch  aus Deinen Beiträgen in einem Aquarienforum und Deinem Erfahrungsaustausch mit Stefan hier im Forum. 

Aber wie gesagt, mir fehlt es an Zeit, denn ich will bis zu meiner Abreise im November noch möglichst viele, notwendige  Arbeiten im Teich erledigen und in diesem Thread nur mehr einige Updates zum Thema schreiben.

Mit digitalen Messgeräten bin ich recht gut ausgerüstet, bis hin zur Leitwert- und Redox-Messung, aber ich danke Dir für den Hinweis zu Anton Gabriels Fotometer mit der Möglichkeit auch Kalium und Magnesium zu messen. An sich bin ich eher ein  „Testmuffel“, aber dieses Gerät scheint mir recht brauchbar zu sein.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros

Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (24. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo zusammen,

vor  14 Tagen habe ich auf Seite 22 Beitrag 213  meine bereits begonnen Vorhaben zur weiteren Verbesserung meiner Teichsituation beschrieben, wie etwa die Entfernung eines goßen Teils meiner Seerosen  und  die Anlage eines Unterwasserpflanzen – Bereichs. 

Ich habe inzwischen auch fleißig daran gearbeitet, doch leider gestalten sich  diese Arbeiten viel  schwieriger als ich dachte und ich habe wohl auch die eigene Teichgröße unterschätzt.

Das Seerosen-Vorhaben werde ich bis zu meiner Abreise im November  wohl nicht mehr schaffen, denn bisher   konnte ich erst einen kleinen Teil der schweren Kübel aus dem Wasser schaffen und davon einige Rhizome, die ich weiterhin behalten will, in kleine, leichte und handliche Kübel pflanzen. Die Pflanzzeit für Seerosen ist außerdem auch hier vorbei, auch wenn es im Moment noch sehr warm ist und das Wasser noch 26° hat.

Fast beendet ist inzwischen aber die vorläufige Unterwasserbepflanzung über die ganze Teichlänge. Vorläufig deshalb, weil ich nicht genug Pflanzen in meinem Teich zur Verfügung habe und geeignete  Unterwasserpflanzen heuer nicht mehr beschaffen kann. Im Frühling werde ich mit genügend Unterwasserpflanzen anreisen und die begonnene Bepflanzung erweitern, denn ohne die vielen  Seerosen habe ich reichlich Platz

Ob alle bisher verwendeten Pflanzen in ca. 1,20m Tiefe wachsen werden und ob der nicht besonders gehaltvolle Mulm für ihre Ernährung ausreichen wird ist natürlich auch ungewiss. Crassula helmsii und krauses __ Laichkraut werden es schaffen, davon bin ich überzeugt, sie sind an die bescheidenen Verhältnisse in meinem Teich gewöhnt, neu für sie ist allerdings die ungewohnte Tiefe. 

Nicht so überzeugt bin ich hingegen von meinem Versuch, auch Teichsimsen  an die Tiefe zu gewöhnen. Von den hier heimischen Simsen habe ich nämlich jede Menge zur Verfügung, denn sie wachsen auch in meinem Teich  sehr gut, fast zu gut, so dass ich immer wieder roden muss, weil sie den __ Sumpfschwertlilien den Platz streitig machen und mir die Sicht zum kleinen Teich nehmen. Wer frei gepflanzte Simsen im Teich hat, weiß sicher wie schwierig es ist sie zu entfernen. Ich habe mich erst gestern wieder damit geplagt und den Teichrand auf 2m Länge davon befreit, wie auf dem ersten  Foto zu sehen ist. Das zwei kleinen  Fotos von 2008 machen den Ausbreitungsdrang der Simsen deutlich. Sollten die Simsen tatsächlich im tiefen Wasser gedeihen, werde ich die frei gepflanzten aus der Sumpfzone gänzlich entfernen und durch harmlosere Pflanzen ersetzen.



 



              



Optisch gibt meine Unterwasserpflanzen-Geschichte  natürlich  noch nicht viel her, denn  die Pflanzen müssen erst einmal anwachsen. Außerdem sind sie (nicht sehr fotogen) durch den starken Wind und  in Mulm gehüllt, der in meinem Teich immer noch reichlich vorhanden ist und  den ich leider nicht einmal mehr teilweise absaugen kann, da sich der Wassermangel hier noch weiter verschlimmert hat. Seit Anfang April gab es keinen einzigen Regentropfen, was an sich für Paros völlig normal ist, aber da der Regen im vergangenen Winter ausgeblieben ist, sind die Wasservorräte erschöpft.



             



             



      genügend Platz zur Erweiterung 



September und Oktober sind für das Wachstum hier eine sehr gute Zeit. Nach der Sommerstagnation beginnt jetzt alles wieder zu wachsen.  Auch in meinem Teich treiben die Pflanzen neu aus und zwar besser als in anderen Jahren. Ein winziger __ Froschlöffel beginnt sogar zu blühen, junge __ Pfeilkraut- __ Hechtkraut - und Schwanenblumenpflanzen treiben jetzt frisch aus und am Teichrand und in der Flachzone wuchern die Pflanzen sogar und dazwischen siedeln  Kindeln von meiner tropischen Seerose Tina. Crassula und Simsen musste ich in größeren Mengen bereits aus der Sumpfzone und dem flachen Wasser  entfernen,  ich kann sie aber bei meinen Versuchen  im tieferen Wasser sehr gut gebrauchen.



            



            



 




Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## nik (25. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede,

normalerweise lese ich nur, bei den Fotos kommt aber rüber wie schön die Pflanzen schieben.



Elfriede schrieb:


> Hallo Nik,
> 
> ... um auf [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/229/]Deinen Beitrag[/URL] sinnvoll antworten zu können würde ich mehr Zeit brauchen, die ich im Moment  einfach nicht aufbringen kann. Viel  Zeit wäre aber notwendig um Dir genauer zu erklären, in welchen Punkten ich mit Deiner Meinung und Deinen Erfahrungen übereinstimme und *welche weit davon abweichen*, denn ich kenne Deine Denkansätze, zumindest zu den Cyanobakterien als Wachstumsverhinderer höherer Teichpflanzen  ziemlich gut, auch  aus Deinen Beiträgen in einem Aquarienforum und Deinem Erfahrungsaustausch mit Stefan hier im Forum.


Falls du mal Zeit findest, gerade deine abweichenden Erfahrungen interessieren mich besonders. Ich finde seltenst Leute mit denen ich mich zum Thema austauschen, bzw.streiten kann, so nutze ich jede Gelegenheit zur Überprüfung. Das muss nicht in die Tiefe gehen, eine Beschreibung deiner abweichenden Erfahrungen genügt mir.
Mein Teichlein als Spielwiese war anfänglich die wichtigste Motivation und inzwischen bin ich sicher das an dem bereits geplanten großen Teich erfolgreich umsetzen zu können. Aquaristisch war ich mir vorher schon sicher und auch die erweiterten, teils extremen Anforderungen meines Teichleins bekomme ich inzwischen weitgehend rund, bin aber dankbar für jede theoretische und praktische Erschütterung meines Ansatzes. 
Es hat im Kern etwas einfaches, denn die Mikroflora eines Biotops lässt sich in ihren Erscheinungen wie die Befindlichkeit von Pflanzen lesen und durchaus beeinflussen. Auch wenn ich die möglichen Unterschiede der Mikroflora verschiedener Biotope immer wieder heraus stelle, so hat das immer die Tendenz hin zu einem bestimmten Punkt der Entwicklung. Der Weg dahin verläuft mehr oder weniger deutlich unterschiedlich in Art und Dauer, lässt sich aber begünstigen. Mehr mache ich nicht. Und wenn dieser Punkt erreicht ist, dann lassen sich Nährstoffe weitgehend auf ihre deutlich sichtbare Wirkung auf Pflanzen reduzieren. Der Begriff "eutrophes Gewässer" ist ausgesprochen negativ belegt. Verstünde man diesen Gewässertyp, dann sähe man, warum das ein grundsätzlich passendes Modell für das Pflanzen beinhaltende Gartenteichbiotop ist. Ob man düngt oder nicht ist eine Frage persönlicher Zielsetzung, aber erst die sowieso anzustrebende "entwickelte Mikroflora" - als Ausdruck des Endpunktes der Entwicklung - eröffnet die Wahl. 

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## Elfriede (25. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Nik,

immer wieder streichst Du die Wichtigkeit der Mikroflora hervor und diese Meinung teile ich auch, sofern Du damit Mikroalgen, wie Grünalgen, Kieselalgen, Pilze, Blaualgen usw. meinst.

Du schreibst_*:Es hat im Kern etwas einfaches, denn die Mikroflora eines Biotops lässt sich in ihren Erscheinungen wie die Befindlichkeit von Pflanzen lesen und durchaus beeinflussen*_

Wie weißt Du über welche Mikroflora Dein Teich oder ein anderer verfügt, da Du ohne genaue mikroskopische Untersuchung Deines Gewässers die einzelnen Komponenten ja nicht sehen und erkennen kannst? Das Erscheinungsbild und die Befindlichkeit der Pflanzen kann ja ungleich mehr Ursachen haben, wie hier auf Paros die Sommerstagnation. Sicher ist auch die Mikroflora saisonalen Einflüssen unterworfen, nicht nur hier, sondern auch im Norden.

Jetzt ist für mich  nicht die Zeit dieses Thema genauer zu diskutieren. Wie Du aus meinem Beitrag ersehen kannst, habe ich momentan einfach nur handfeste Arbeiten in meinem Teich zu  meistern und zwar nicht zu knapp.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus dem noch sehr sommerlichen Paros
Elfriede


----------



## nik (25. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede,

dann nur kurz ...



Elfriede schrieb:


> immer wieder streichst Du die Wichtigkeit der Mikroflora hervor und diese Meinung teile ich auch, sofern Du damit Mikroalgen, wie Grünalgen, Kieselalgen, Pilze, Blaualgen usw. meinst.


Manche nennen es Mikrofauna, wird dadurch aber nicht richtiger. Die Stichworte für _Mikroflora_ sind Bakterien, Pilze, die können auch flotierend sein - im Gegensatz zum sessilen _Biofilm_, der es als Gemeinschaft besser trifft. Aufzuführende Bestandteile wären  (Cyano-)Bakterien, Hydrogele, Algen, Pilze, Protozoen, Amöben, Flagellaten. Mir geht es um die gesamten mineralisierenden Mikroorganismen und den direkt aufbauenden/abhängigen Organismen. Das hat faszinierende Wechselwirkungen und damit auch Einfluss auf die Algentoleranz solcher Gesellschaften.

Ich muss nicht um die Bestandteile und Wirkungen einzelner Spezies von Mikroflora/Biofilm wissen, ich muss wissen wie es funktionierend aussieht. Interessanterweise nimmt man den um so weniger wahr je besser es läuft. Das folgende können eher nur Aquarianer einschätzen, an einem funktionierenden Starklicht-/Pflanzenaquarium brauche ich Monate lang, im Grunde überhaupt nicht die Scheiben zu reinigen. Es lässt sich nicht trennen, kaum wahrnehmbarer Biofilm und die Algenfreiheit gehört schlicht dazu.

Jetzt höre ich aber auf, die Begriffsbestimmung war wichtig.

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## Elfriede (26. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Nik,

verschieben wir die theoretische Auseinandersetzung zu diesem Thema doch einfach auf den Winter in einen eigenen Thread, wo er vielleicht auch  mehr Interessenten erreicht, einverstanden?


Hallo an alle noch Mitlesenden,

natürlich kommen mir bei meiner einsamen Werkelei an meinem Teich auch Gedanken, ob es richtig und gut ist, was ich hier so mache, deshalb wären mir Anregungen und Kritik sehr willkommen. 

Auch wenn viele Ideen aus dem Norden hier nicht immer durchführbar sind und vielleicht nicht funktionieren, es sind  immer irgendwelche  nützlicher Denkanstöße dabei, die ich modifiziert auch in meinem Teich anwenden kann.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## nik (27. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede,


Elfriede schrieb:


> Hallo Nik,
> 
> verschieben wir die theoretische Auseinandersetzung zu diesem Thema doch einfach auf den Winter in einen eigenen Thread, wo er vielleicht auch  mehr Interessenten erreicht, einverstanden?


das brachte mich ziemlich ins Grübeln! Im Grunde habe ich gegen innere Widerstände meine Sicht zu deinem ausgesprochen interessanten Teich und seinem erweiterten Ansatz der Kompostierung zum Ausdruck gebracht. Die inneren Widerstände beruhen vor allem darauf, weil ich dann in epischer Breite ausführen muss, warum ich das von solch einem völlig unüblichen Standpunkt aus betrachte und angehe. Das waren meine Anregungen, also eine ausgesprochen konkrete, deinen Teich betreffende Geschichte. Du schreibst nun von Erfahrungen, die dir nicht dazu passen. Völlig in Ordnung, auch in den Konsequenzen. Meinen Ansatz zum Thema(, d.h. auslagernd zum Thread) machen zu wollen, kann ich schon verstehen. Das macht neugierig, aber ich bin schon ein sehr erfahrenes Foren-Hoppelhäschen und weiß, dass solch ein Thread eigentlich keinen Sinn macht. Das offensichtliche Problem ist, mit wem soll ich mich austauschen. Ich bin - zwar quantitativ übersichtlich - schon drei Jahre hier im Forum unterwegs, aber das genügt um Interessierte, wissende, genauso denkende, praktizierende darauf hätte aufmerksam machen können. Da ist nichts.Weder wundert noch stört mich das. Also werde ich das weiterhin nur im konkreten Fall erläutern. Es ist wirklich aufwändig gegen gängige Praxis anzuschreiben, weder mache ich das noch ist es notwendig. 

Aquaristisch ist das ausgereizt, wobei ich annahm, wenn ich ein paar Aquarianer in der Entwicklung ihres Beckens begleite, kommt am besten rüber um was es geht. Das war nur mäßig erfolgreich, denn ich habe erkennen müssen, dass erstaunlich viele in Eigeninterpretationen sonst wohin marschierten. Im Resultat waren das häufig nur halbgare Umsetzungen. Auf der anderen Seite tauchten unverhofft Becken auf, deren Betreiber das nur aufgrund meines Geschwafels und eigener Recherchen umgesetzt und faszinierend gut funktionierende Setups hingestellt hatten. Ich mache also nur noch neugierig und zeige das es funktioniert, aber das Thema sollte sich letztlich jeder selbst erarbeiten. Mit diesem erarbeiteten Verständnis wird die verbal nur ungenügend zu beschreibende Intention klarer und die ganze Geschichte ausreichend zielorientiert. Ich streue das immer wieder ein, theoretisch ist das mehr ein erklärendes Gerüst, praktisch ist das dann am besten beschrieben mit "das Auge des Herrn macht das Vieh fett!". Anfangs fehlen dafür die Ansätze, die Bezugspunkte, man muss es einfach machen. Der "grüne Daumen" ist vor allem intensive Beschäftigung, das gilt für Mikroflora/Biofilm genauso! Ich hatte auch anfänglich weder von Pflanzen noch von wässrigen Biotopen, geschweige denn Mikrobiologie irgendeine Vorstellung. Heute muss ich mich wegen der hohen Grundsicherheit bewusst überprüfen. Die Übertragung lediglich aquaristischer Praxis auf Teich hatte ich aufwändiger erwartet.

Solch ein  (theoretischer) Thread zum Thema bringt nicht voran, es wird sich kaum einer überhaupt beteiligen können. Die theoretische Überprüfbarkeit ist gering, es ist das mehr oder weniger stimmige und im Einzelfall hilfreiche Konstrukt einer funktionierenden Praxis. Und da muss ich einfach mal ein bisschen vor das Köpfchen kloppen und zeigen, dass z.B. die übliche Nährstoffphobie ein Resultat zu oberflächlicher Betrachtung ist und ein Scheitern bestimmbare, abstellbare Gründe hat. Also zeige ich nur, dass es z.B. auch mit reichlich Nährstoffen funktioniert und mit welchem Hintergrund ich Maßnahmen treffe um das zu erreichen. Das ist kein Widerspruch sondern Ergänzung, die zeigt wie das grundsätzlich funktioniert. Auch ein nährstoffarmes Biotop läuft besser mit einer funktionierenden Mikroflora, funktionierendem Biofilm. Die Bedeutung dieses Punktes und meine Hinweise darauf sind der verbale Unterschied. Der Rest ist Praxis und die so belastbar, dass ich sie erwähne. Nährstoffe sind nur eine Facette der Anwendung, denn über das durchaus visuelle Erkennen der Mikroflora, des Biofilms wird das ganze Drumherum erst stimmig und es werden z. B. gegebene Beschränkungen durch Fütterung (als übliche Folge von Fischbesatz) sehr klar. Substratfilterung als Biofilmträger lässt sich ebenfalls jenseits üblicher Sichtweise betrachten, so auch Wasserbeeinflussung im Allgemeinen. Danach, es markiert sicher das Ende möglicher Spannweite, kommt die Nr. mit dem Koipool und dem angeschlossenen Klärwerk, die ist mir faszinierend und gruselig zugleich. Ich habe vor allem Schwierigkeiten mit dem resultierenden Lebensraum der Koi. Mag ich auch nicht diskutieren. Auf der anderen Seite erliege ich völlig dem Charme eines möglichst natürlich in die Umgebung eingebetteten Biotops. Das zielt nicht auf dessen Optik sondern dessen Biologie ab. Das beinhaltet aber nicht die (latent fatalistisch wirkende) Akzeptanz irgendwelcher (hartnäckiger) Probleme, ich habe inzwischen eine kaum mehr zu erschütternde Sicherheit ob der Lösbarkeit der allermeisten Probleme und habe auch eine Vorstellung warum und wie das geht. Beim Teich hat die Frage, welche Maßnahmen wirken, eine ungleich größere Bedeutung. Das hat primär etwas mit dessen möglicher Größe zu tun. Das Beharrungsvermögen ist größer und auch eine richtige Maßnahme kann zu nichts führen, weil sie einfach zu gering angesetzt war. 

Einen separaten Thread eröffnen kannst du natürlich machen, wegen meiner Zweifel würde ich abwarten was passiert, vermutlich nichts.  Ich bin nur wegen meines ziemlich übersichtlichen aquaristischen Setups darauf gestoßen, weil Aquarien sich trotz weitgehender Gleichheit unterschiedlich entwickelten. Aquaristisch lässt sich das viel besser (zurück-)verfolgen, im Teich hätte ich das vermutlich nie gesehen. 

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## Elfriede (27. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Nik,

ja, es stimmt, auch ein eigener Thread zu Deinem Thema würde  nicht viel bringen, wahrscheinlich genau so wenig wie der Blaualgenthread, von dem ich mir anfangs viel erhofft hatte.

Mein Thread  ist aber für Dein Thema noch ungeeigneter, denn es gab dazu, außer von mir, nicht eine einzige Meldung, trotz unzähliger Zugriffe. Und ich bin zur Zeit auch keine geeignete  Diskussionspartnerin, da mir die Sachzwänge hier auf Paros ganz einfach keine Zeit dazu lassen. Außerdem fehlt es mir an fachlicher Kompetenz in Sachen Mikrobiologie. 

Dein Thema an sich interessiert mich sehr, aber ich würde es lieber in einem Mikrobiologie-Forum angesiedelt wissen, wo sich mehr und ernsthaft interessierte User beteiligen. Diese Leute wirst Du in einem Teichforum aber nicht finden, weil es einen völlig anderen Useranspruch zu erfüllen hat und das ist auch gut so, denn eine zu breite Themenauswahl führt der Regel zur Verflachung bis hin zum chaotischen Durcheinander.

Auch wenn ich Deine Mühe zu schätzen weiß, die Du Dir mit Deinen Beiträgen schon gemacht hast,  ändert das nichts daran, dass ich nicht darauf eingehen kann, denn ich will und muss mich die nächsten (letzten) Wochen auf Paros  ausschließlich um die Beendigung begonnener Arbeiten (einschließlich Wintervorbereitung)  meines Teichs und Gartens kümmern und alles darüber hinaus ausklammern bzw. aufschieben. 

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (28. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Teichfreunde,

da der Anfang für eine hoffentlich schönes Unterwasserwäldchen bereits gemacht ist, stellt sich mir die Frage wie man die Unterwasserwelt in Schuss hält bzw. von Zeit zu Zeit von abgestorbenen Pflanzen befreit. Wie macht ihr das, -  tauchend? Oder lasst Ihr die abgestorbenen Pflanzen einfach im Teich vergammeln, sozusagen als Nahrung für frisches Wachstum?

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## inge50 (28. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede,

ich kürze meine Unterwasserpflanzen, wenn sie an die Oberfläche kommen. Dazu brauch ich auch kein großes Gerät, man kann sie leicht mit den Fingernägeln abknipsen.
Einige Pflanzen entferne ich auch komplett, wenn es zu viele werden.

Aber meine Pfütze kann man auch nicht mit deinem Teich vergleichen. Ich komme bäuchlings überall ganz gut dran. Manchmal nehme ich auch ein Bambusstöckchen zur Hilfe.
Gammeliges am Grund hab ich bisher noch nicht entfernt.

Liebe Grüße nach Paros
Inge


----------



## Elfriede (28. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Danke Inge,

einfach mit den Nägeln abkneifen geht bei mir sicher auch locker, da ich mich sowieso jeden Tag im Wasser aufhalte. 

Bildet sich durch das vergammelnde Pflanzenmaterial nicht auch Faulschlamm oder wird es aerob zersetzt und den anderen Pflanzen wieder  als Futter verfügbar gemacht? Das wäre natürlich super, denn Faulschlamm möchte ich nicht im Teich und 80m³ Wasser nur  für die Unterwasserpflanzen  aufdüngen will ich auch nicht.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## inge50 (28. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede,

etwas Schlamm habe ich auch in der Tiefzone, ob es Faulschlamm ist  es stinkt jedenfalls nicht.
Man muss es beobachten, wenn es zuviel wird kann man ja immer noch vorsichtig absaugen.

Die __ Wasserpest und die Krebsscheren haben ihre Wurzeln darin versenkt, die Schicht ist ca. 7 -  8 cm stark.

Liebe Grüße 
Inge


----------



## Elfriede (28. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Inge, 

ein wenig graubrauner Schlamm schadet ja auch nicht, allergisch reagiere ich nur auf schwarzen, stinkenden  Faulschlamm, der ja wirklich nicht sein muss, wenn man darauf achtet. Zum Glück habe ich keine schlecht zugänglichen Schmuddelecken im Teich und kann somit jede Stelle im Teich gut beobachten.

Mit Unterwasserpflanzen habe ich bislang so gut wie keine Erfahrung, sie sind bei mir einfach nicht gewachsen. Aber wenn ich mit den __ Aquarienpflanzen mehr Glück habe, ergänzt durch Crassula helmsii und verschiedene Laichkräuter aus meinem eigenen Teich und was ich sonst noch finden kann, das in 1,20m Tiefe wächst, dann könnte ich damit schon zu dem Wäldchen kommen, so wie ich es mir vorstelle. Voraussetzung ist natürlich einigermaßen klares Wasser. So klar wie seit April muss es nicht bleiben, obwohl klares Wasser die notwendigen Arbeiten im Teich sehr erleichtert.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (9. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo zusammen,

ich lese natürlich immer mit, was sich an Euren nördlichen Teichen tut und dass Ihr Euch schon mit der Wintervorbereitung der Teiche beschäftigt. Ich habe auch schon damit begonnen, obwohl  es hier auf Paros heuer noch ungewöhnlich warm ist und laut Wetterprognose auch noch länger so bleiben soll. 

Noch immer ist kein Regen in Sicht. Den ersten Regen nach 7-9 Monaten absoluter Trockenheit erwartet hier jeder sehnsüchtig,  ich natürlich auch, obwohl ich ihn gleichzeitig auch fürchte, denn was da nach der langen, regenlosen Zeit  vom Himmel fällt ist kein „guter Regen“ für einen Teich, sondern eher eine „Giftbrühe“. Was er alles enthält weiß ich zwar nicht, aber erfahrungsgemäß trübt er den Teich schon nach einem Tag ein. Aber wählerisch darf man hier sowieso nicht sein, was die Wasserqualität betrifft, man kauft was man kriegen kann und ist froh und dankbar über jede Lieferung. Ich habe vor einer Woche noch einmal 
45 000 Liter Wasser auftreiben können, allerdings mit einem Nitratgehalt von 30mg/l. Die letzten Lieferungen hatten 10-15mg/l Nitrat. 

Wie sich der Nitratwert des neuen Wassers auswirken wird, werde ich bald sehen, denn inzwischen habe ich den Teichboden  abgesaugt und diesen Wasserverlust sowie die tägliche Verdunstungsmenge  durch das nitrathältige Wasser ersetzt, insgesamt sicher über 10 m³. Ich bin echt gespannt welche Pflanzen bzw. Algen davon profitieren werden und werde darüber berichten. 

Es ist natürlich schade, dass meine Unterwasserbepflanzung noch nicht genug Zeit hatte um richtig einzuwachsen, aber die zeitraubende Entfernung der Seerosen hatte aus mehreren Gründen heuer eben Priorität. 

Fast alle Kübel und Pflanzgefäße sind an Land geschafft, die Aufarbeitung werde ich jedoch teilweise auf den Frühling verschieben müssen, denn Anfang November will  ich die Insel heuer bereits verlassen und es ist am Teich und im Garten noch viel zu tun.

Und so schaut zur Zeit mein Arbeitsplatz hinter dem Teich aus: Kübel, nichts als Kübel!



            



Die kleine Unterwasserlandschaft  gefällt mir schon besser: Crassula helmsii und krauses __ Laichkraut wachsen  schon über die Pflanztassen hinaus und auch alle anderen Pflanzen scheinen die Tiefe von 1,20m gut zu verkraften. Man sieht schon das helle, kräftige Grün der Mummeln. Das Rot der Papageienfederstängel leuchtet herbstlich, die rubinroten Ludwigien sind leider noch reichlich mit Mulm bedeckt. Aber irgendwie lässt sich bereits erahnen, dass ich ein buntes Unterwasserwäldchen in meinem Teich etablieren kann, wenn ich erst einmal mehr Pflanzen zur Verfügung habe, -und darauf freue ich mich.



             




An der Westmauer meines Teichs habe ich für die  Pflanzung tropischer Seerosen bereits vorgesorgt und kleine, flache 8-Liter  Kübelchen eingehängt um die geringe Pflanztiefe von 30cm zu erreichen, denn im Teich gibt es keine so flachen Stellen. Im Moment bieten  sie natürlich keinen erhebenden Anblick. Sie dienen mir zur Zeit hauptsächlich  zur Kultivierung von  Kindeln meiner tropischen  Tina, wovon eines sogar schon zwei winzige Blüten hat.  Andere tropische Sorten will ich im Frühling mit nach Paros bringen, sofern mir jemand (vielleicht Werner/Nymphaion ) im März einige Knollen verkaufen kann, denn ausgetriebene Pflanzen stehen zu dieser Zeit sicher noch nicht zur Verfügung.



             




Wenig Pflege haben heuer der kleine Teich und die zwei anderen Außenbecken erhalten und jetzt wird die Zeit höchstens noch für den Rückschnitt der Pflanzen reichen. Sonst habe ich die Außenbecken im Herbst vor meiner Abreise immer sauber gemacht, heuer werde ich die Reinigung auf die  Pumpenkammer (2. Regentonne) beschränken.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Joerg (9. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede,
so wie du es beschreibst hast du ja gut was zu tun im Süden auch ohne Winterabdeckung des Teichs. 
Die beiden mittleren Bilder sehen toll aus. Auch wegen der tropischen Seerosen werden dich wohl einige beneiden.

Etwas an Mulm in den Becken zu lassen, sollte durchaus Vorteile haben. Der ist ja nicht leblos und ist Basis für viele Pflanzen.

Ich war vorletzte Woche in Texas und kann die Trockenheit daher etwas nachvollziehen.


----------



## Elfriede (10. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Jörg,

ja, ich habe wirklich noch reichlich zu tun an meinem Teich, aber es macht mir auch viel Freude die Verbesserungen für meinen Teich nach und nach umzusetzen und zu sehen, dass sie auch greifen, wie auf den zwei Fotos zu sehen, die Dir gefallen haben.

Keine Sorge, Jörg, es wird noch reichlich Mulm für die Pflanzen im Teich verbleiben, denn ich gehe beim Saugen sehr moderat vor. Aus dem entfernten Mulm (durch ein Sieb) setze ich das kleine Getier, hauptsächlich Larven von __ Großlibellen, sofort wieder in den Teich zurück.

Dank Deiner Hilfe und der guten Beratung in diesem Thread hat sich heuer schon viel in meinem Teich getan.  Ich bin damit sehr zufrieden und hoffe, dass sich der Verbesserungstrend fortsetzt, auch wenn ich über den Winter nicht alle Einrichtungen in Funktion halten kann. Die 2 Luftheber und UVC-Lampe werde ich ausbauen und nur die 
16 000-Liter - Teichpumpe durchlaufen lassen. Die leere 1. Regentonne will ich eventuell mit Bürsten bestücken, wovon ich 20 Stück vorrätig habe, damit der Grobschmutz nicht den ganzen Winter im Teich zirkuliert. Ein Filterstrumpf am Wassereinlauf zu den Tonnen (wie jetzt) geht ohne Wartung ja leider nicht.

MIt lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (16. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hatte heute ein wunderbares, einstündiges Erlebnis an meinem Teich: Eine wahre Libelleninvasion, die ich Euch nicht vorenthalten möchte. Obwohl an meinem Teich immer __ Libellen zu sehen sind, habe ich so ein Schauspiel in all den Jahren noch nicht erlebt. Schade nur, dass ich die große Menge an Libellen nicht in guten Bildern festhalten konnte, leider, denn  was hätte ein guter Fotograf mit guter Ausrüstung daraus machen können

Interessant fand ich, dass die Libellen nur den neu angelegten Unterwasserpflanzen- Streifen anflogen, im übrigen Teich war keine einzige zu sehen. 


            


 


 


 



              



              




Es ist heute ein ungewöhnlich warmer Tag mit 32° und total windstill.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## rut49 (16. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede,
da ich deinen Bericht verfolgt habe, gratuliere ich dir erstmal für die Erfolge mit den UW pflanzen.
Wie sagt der Volksmund? "Gut Ding´ will Weile haben." Deine Forschungen und deine Geduld sind es wert eine Belohnung zu bekommen.
Und die Libelleninvasion ist wirklich unglaublich- was muß das für ein Anblick gewesen sein?
Ich staune mit dir und wünsche dir noch einige kuschelige Sonnenstunden auf Paros.
Nimm´ dir Zeit zum Genießen, denn hier ist der Herbst angekommen- trüb und regnerisch-
Lichtblicke sind allerdings die Laubverfärbungen, auch da kann man nur Staunen.
LG Regina


----------



## Elfriede (17. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Regina,

ich danke Dir sehr für deine aufmunternden Worte und Wünsche. 
Ja, die Geschichte mit den Unterwasserpflanzen  hat wirklich lange gedauert und ich freue mich natürlich sehr über die ersten Erfolge. 

Unglaublich ist das richtige Wort für mein heutiges Erlebnis mit den vielen __ Libellen, das die Fotos leider nicht vermitteln können, denn es waren sicher mehr als hundert Libellenpaare, es war einfach phantastisch.

Das herrliche Wetter und die Wärme hier auf Paros genieße ich noch  sehr  bewußt, denn schon bald werde ich meinen Aufenthalt hier beenden müssen. Der Abschied von Paros fällt mir immer sehr schwer,  aber  die wunderschönen Laubverfärbungen werden mich auch heuer auf der Heimreise wieder in Staunen versetzen, denn die gibt es hier auf der Insel  nicht.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## samorai (17. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede!
Leider kann ich Dir nur Empfehlungen geben,denn jeder Teich ist anders.Auch ich habe Deine Berichte gelesen  und finde Deine Wasserqualität auf Deinen letzten Fotos sieht doch
garnicht"so"schlecht aus.
Habe meinen Teich auf Naturagard Basis gebaut.war aber von der Wasserqualität nicht immer
so voll begeistert,obwohl der Teich,als auch der Filtergraben reich bepflanzt ist.Dann habe
ich gelesen das Pflanzen die aus dem Wasser wachsen,dem Teich auch Sauerstoff entziehen.
Habe dann Aufgerüstet,aus Pumpe einen Kommpressor gemacht,leite jetzt 20 L.pro Stunde Sauerstoff ein,an vier Stellen über den Teich verteilt.
Die Wirkung kam schon nach vier Tagen bei mir,das Wasser wurde immer klarer,arbeite allerdings auch viel mit Bakterien,und ohne UV.Meine 8000´der Aquamax Pumpe läuft gedimmt, gerade noch soviel,damit der Skimmer noch arbeiten kann.
Dann die hohen Wassertemperaturen,die Dichte des Wassers nimmt ab,Sauerstoff kann
nicht mehr so gut gespeichert werden.
                     weiterhin viel Glück!


----------



## Elfriede (17. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Samorai,

die Wasserqualität kann man zwar nicht sehen, sie ist in meinem Teich aber lt. JBL-Tröpfchentests der einzelnen Parameter sehr gut. 
Mein Teich hat seit April ausreichend Wasserbewegung und Sauerstoff in allen Bereichen sowie Bodensicht bis 2,20m Tiefe.

Zwar wird  die Belüfterpumpe mit zwei  Lufthebern im Winter nicht angeschlossen sein, aber ein Sauerstoffproblem   erwarte ich dennoch nicht, denn eine 16000 er- Pumpe, die auch ordentlich Bewegung bringt,  wird  durchlaufen und außerdem kühlt das Wasser auch hier auf Paros im Winter ziemlich ab. Auch  hoffe ich sehr, dass die Unterwasserpflanzen schon  einen guten  Beitrag zur Sauerstoffversorgung leisten werden, denn teilweise sind sie schon sehr gut eingewachsen und werden auch im Winter weiterwachsen, wenn auch langsamer.

Deine Wünsche für weiteres Gelingen kann ich trotzdem gut gebrauchen, denn ob alles weiterhin so gut laufen wird, werde ich  erst nächstes Jahr sehen.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## samorai (18. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede!
Ich meinte mehr vom optischen her,kann ja nur Deine Bilder betrachten.Schon mal ausprobiert die Belüftung durchlaufen zu lassen,zu Deinen Schaden kann es ja nicht sein.
Bin immer noch der Meinung mehr Sauerstoff 'rein zu "blasen".Wieviel Liter die Stunde schafft denn Deine Belüftungspumpe?Selber bist Du ja auch schon auf den Trichter gekommen,Unterwasserpflanzen in Deinen Teich zu setzen,es sind Sauerstoffproduzenten.
Auf natürlichen Gewässern gibt es jede menge Wellen,die ihren Sauerstoffeintrag leisten,ob sie jetzt mitten im Gewässer zerbersten (bei viel Wind) oder erst am Ufer (bei wenig Wind),aber es passiert etwas.Und eines haben wir bestimmt nicht auf unseren "Teichfützen" WELLEN, deswegen helfen wir etwas nach.
Vor was hast Du denn Angst?Nein anders!Vor was mußt Du denn noch Angst haben?
                     unterschreibe immer mit Viel Glück!  mehr kann man nicht tun.


----------



## Elfriede (19. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Samorai,

Ich habe keine Angst, ich habe vor gar nichts Angst,- oder sollte ich?

Lass' es gut sein mit dem Sauerstoff, mein Teich hat gewiss genug davon und das Wasser schlägt hier oft tatsächlich  richtige Wellen, Paros ist bekannt dafür. Meine Pumpe leistet  
80 l/min.

Ich bin sowohl mit der Wasserqualität als auch mit der Optik des Wassers sehr zufrieden und finde sie eigentlich recht respektabel für einen filterlosen Teich und freue mich darüber.

Hier ein Foto von heute zur Mittagszeit:



 



Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## rut49 (19. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede,
Ich finde, dein Teich sieht sehr einladend aus.
Im Moment herrschen bei uns 20Gr. und mehr in der Sonne.
Wenn dein Teich "um die Ecke" wäre, würde ich direkt einen Sprung wagen, um einige Runden zu drehen!!!
LG Regina


----------



## Elfriede (19. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Regina,

heuer in dem klaren Wasser zu schwimmen ist wirklich ein besonderer Genuss, Besonders  gestört hat mich aber auch das getrübte  Wasser nicht.Jetzt aber sehe ich, dass ich mich auch mit  der Gestaltung im nächsten Jahr eingehender beschäftigen muss, denn bisher deckten die vielen Seerosen den kahlen Boden einfach gnädig zu. Ich denke aber, dass ich  mit attraktiveren,bunten Unterwasserpflanzen aus dem Aquarienbereich und einigen schönen Steinen eine ansehnliche und zugleich nützliche Teichgestaltung schaffen kann. Und einige Seerosen wird es ja auch noch geben.

Hier hat es noch immer knapp über 30°, aber das Wasser ist bereits auf 24 - 25° abgekühlt.und der Wind  ist auch wieder da.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (24. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde,

vorgestern  in der Nacht  kam endlich der ersehnte Regen, der erste seit sieben Monaten. Blitz und Donner ließen zwar mehr erwarten, aber laut Wetterprognose soll es in den nächsten Tagen noch weitere Regenschauer geben und damit auch noch jede Menge ertrunkener Flugameisen auf der Wasseroberfläche, die ich immer schnellstens entferne, da sie relativ rasch auf den Bodengrund absinken. 

Jedenfalls ist die  spätsommerliche Wetterperiode nun wohl vorbei, die Nächte werden kühler werden und das Teichwasser auch.

Meinen tropischen Tinas konnte das Gewitter nichts anhaben, sie blühen jetzt sehr schön und selbst die jüngsten Kindel setzen noch Knospen an.

 


Die Wintervorbereitungen am Teich sind fast getan. Fast sage ich deshalb, weil ich noch auf einige Ratschläge von euch hoffe, wie ich mit folgenden Fragen umgehen soll:

1. Soll ich die Unterwasserpflanzen, die inzwischen gut eingewachsen sind schon ein wenig zurückschneiden oder noch nicht in ihrer Entwicklung stören, sondern lieber abwarten  wie und ob sie gut  über den Winter kommen?

2. Ist es sinnvoll die leere Regentonne (Wassereinlauf Schwerkraft) vor der Pumpenkammer (2. Regentonne) mit Bürsten auszustatten, um eventuell gröbere Schmutzpartikel vor der Pumpe abzufangen? Die Bürsten müssten dann allerdings ohne Reinigung den ganzen Winter in der Tonne verbleiben wodurch Rücklösungen wohl unvermeidlich sind.

3. Im Winter bleibt der Teich wie immer völlig sich selbst überlassen, nichts wird mehr abgefischt, nichts mehr gereinigt, alles was Wind und Regen einbringen verbleibt im Teich bis ich wieder auf  Paros sein werde. In fünf Monaten  kommt da schon einiges zusammen. Soll ich deshalb  den Teichboden vor meiner Abreise noch einmal absaugen um den vorhandenen Mulm zu entfernen und   gleichzeitig etwas Wasser zu wechseln? Was meint ihr dazu? 

Bei diesen 3 Punkten bin ich recht unsicher wie ich am besten vorgehen soll, sonst aber ist die Wintervorbereitung für den Teich abgeschlossen. Viel ist bei mir im Teich ja nicht zu tun, da es hier auf Paros keinen Frost gibt.

Im kleinen Teich und am Teichrand habe ich einige  Simsen und andere Pflanzen entfernt, die restlichen Pflanzen  eingekürzt und das Muschelkalkdepot unter dem Bachlauf frisch angelegt sowie das zweite Depot aufgefüllt, denn im heurigen Jahr sind die Muschelkalkbestände ziemlich geschrumpft, was ich auf den durchgehend niedrigeren pH-Wert im Teich zurückführe, der seit April stabil bei 7,3 – 7,5 lag, andere Jahre hatte er immer zwischen 8-9. Ein Verbrauch an Muschelkalk war bis heuer auch nie wirklich festzustellen. Der KH-Wert war in diesem Jahr zwar nicht berauschend aber mit 5-7 ausreichend, trotz viel Geplätscher durch Wasser-Rückläufe und Luftheber. Die sonst häufigen biogenen Entkalkungen blieben heuer überhaupt aus.



              



              



                       



Leider werfen jetzt gerade die australischen Ficusbäume ihre Früchte ab, sie landen zum Glück fast alle nur im kleinen Teich, wo ich sie vor meiner Abreise noch leicht entfernen kann. So wertvoll mir diese Bäume für die Beschattung des kleinen, flachen, meistens zu warmen Flachwasserbereichs sind, so lästig ist ihr Blüten- und Fruchtabwurf. Die sehr großen Blätter sind weniger problematisch, sie lassen sich leicht aus dem Teich fischen, sie fallen allerdings permanent das ganze Jahr über ab.



                       



Zum Abschluss meines heutigen Berichts aus Paros noch ein Wort zu dem nitrathältigen Wasser (30mg/l). 
Wirklich sichtbar profitiert hat davon das krause __ Laichkraut. Es hat  mit vielen, frischen Wurzeln darauf reagiert, wie auf dem Foto zusehen ist. Aber auch sonst ist seit der Verwendung dieses Wassers alles  sehr gut gewachsen, außer sichtbaren Algen, was mich sehr verwundert, weil Nitrat doch allgemein als algenfördernd gilt. 



 



Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros 
Elfriede




Ergänzung:
in der Nacht konnte ich meinen Bericht nicht mehr hochladen, denn wiederholte, starke Gewitter hatten einen anhaltenden Stromausfall zur Folge. Außerdem musste ich mich um den Teich kümmern um dasWasser abzuleiten, das der Überlauf nicht mehr schaffte. Der Teich schäumte auch, kann das vom Regenwasser kommen?

Am Morgen setzten sich die Gewitter fort und halten noch weiter verstärkt an - Wasser ohne Ende!
Das Wasser schießt über den Steilhang und Felsen herunter,  überwindet jede verbaute Hürde und landet im Teich. Welche Folgen das für den Teich haben  wird, ist noch nicht abzuschätzen. Ich werde mich vor meiner Abreise Anfang November noch einmal dazu melden.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## rut49 (24. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede,
das hört sich gar nicht gut an. Scheint ein richtiges Unwetter zu sein- und das auf Paros:
Hoffentlich ist alles inzwichen weitergezogen, und hat nicht so viele Schäden im Teich und seinem Umfeld hinterlassen?
Ich drücke die Daumen, daß es noch mal gutgegangen ist.
LG Regina


----------



## Elfriede (24. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Regina,

die Regenfront wird laut Wetterprognose noch länger anhalten und für die nächsten 10 Tage noch sehr unbeständiges Wetter bringen, mit starkem Wind und Regenschauern. So heftig wie heute wird es aber nicht mehr kommen, wie ich hoffe.

Passiert ist zum Glück nicht viel. Etwas Wasser gab es in den tiefer gelegenen  Räumen meines Hauses, die zur Zeit aber nicht bewohnt sind. Wie sich der Wassereintag über den steilen Hang im Teich auswirken wird, das ist natürlich noch  ungewiss, aber  einige zusätzliche Nährstoffe werden ihm nicht schaden, da es jetzt ja auch Verbraucher dafür in meinem Teich gibt.

Ich danke dir für deine guten Gedanken und grüße herzlich aus Paros, wo es gerade wieder blitzt und donnert. 
Elfriede


----------



## Joerg (24. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede,
der Regen ist wohl allgemein auf Paros eher willkommen, auch wenn er mal etwas heftig ausfällt.

1. Ich würde da nichts zurückschneiden was nicht braun aussieht.
2. Die Tonne als reines Absatzbecken zu nutzen macht allgemein nur wenig Sinn. Was bei dir in 5 Monaten anfällt kann ich kaum beurteilen. Da könnte eine zusätzliche Tonne schon eine Reserve darstellen.
3. Mulm absaugen und WW sollte nicht schaden. Der Teich wird in den nächsten Monaten davon profitieren.


----------



## Elfriede (25. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Jörg,

natürlich ist hier Regen nach so langer Trockenheit sehr willkommen, auch mir selbstverständlich, aber gestern war ich durch die  Heftigkeit und Menge ganz einfach mit den Schutzmaßnahmen für Haus und Teich überfordert.

Danke, Jörg, für Deine Antworten auf meine 3 Fragen, du hast mir damit sehr geholfen, denn sie entsprechen auch meinem Bauchgefühl, besonders bei Punkt 1, wo ich noch keinerlei Erfahrung habe. Nein, braun ist an den Unterwasserpflanzen nichts, also  werde ich nichts zurückschneiden.

Hauptanteil der Einträge im Winter ist der Sand, den die heftigen Winde einbringen. Aber die Pumpe will ich eher vor den großen Blättern meiner Ficusbäume durch die Bürsten schützen. Ein zusätzliches Absetzbecken habe ich auch noch vor der ersten Tonne.

Eine moderate Absaugung ergibt zwar keinen großen WW, aber 5000-6000 Liter gehen bei einer Saugstunde ab.


Mit Dank und lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (6. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde,

wie angekündigt, wollte ich mich eigentlich noch mit einem letzten Bericht  aus Paros melden, was aber leider mangels Internet nicht mehr geklappt hat.

Macht nichts, ich bin vor einigen Stunden in meinem Winterquartier in Osttirol angekommen und werfe nun  einen Blick zurück auf meine letzten Tage auf Paros:

Also, nach den großen Regenfällen gab es zwar einige sehr stürmische Tage, doch anschließend kehrte das fast spätsommerliche Wetter zurück, mit bis zu 27° und  21°Wassertemperatur.


Aponogeton ulvaceus trotzt dem Sturm       



Blüten, Blätter und Vertrocknetes, das der Sturm reichlich in den Teich geweht hatte, habe ich gut abgefischt und vom Teichboden noch ein wenig Mulm entfernt.   Die Luftheber, die UVC-Lampe und den Skimmer habe ich  ausgebaut. Nur die 16000 l - Teichpumpe zur Versorgung  der Außenbecken wird den Winter über in Betrieb bleiben und über die Rückläufe aus den höher liegenden Becken für noch ausreichend Wasserbewegung im Teich sorgen. 

Mehr konnte ich für den Teich nicht mehr tun. Ich reiste recht sorglos und einige Tage früher als geplant ab, um endlich einmal genügend Zeit für die Ausgrabungen und das schöne Museum in Delphi zu haben, wofür sich der Umweg auf der Heimreise allemal gelohnt hat. 

Die letzten Fotos aus Paros zeigen den Teich zwar etwas nackt durch die Wintervorbereitung aber auch die hoffentlich  anhaltende Verbesserung der Teichsituation insgesamt, besonders durch den Ersatz der vielen Seerosen durch die vorläufige Unterwasserbepflanzung , die sich in sehr kurzer Zeit recht gut entwickelt hat. Im Bereich der Unterwasserpflanzen habe ich kaum  Mulm entnommen, wie  auf den Fotos zu sehen ist.



 



 



Sehr erfreulich haben sich die kleinen Tochterpflanzen meiner tropischen Tina entwickelt. Bei meiner Abreise gab es zu meiner Freude noch sehr viele Blüten und Knospen, selbst von den kleinsten Kindeln.



              


 



Auch sonst sah der Teich am Abreisetag sehr frisch und gesund aus und ich hoffe, dass er gut über den Winter kommt.



 


 


 



             




Ich vermisse den Teich jetzt schon und freue mich bereits wieder auf den Frühling.

Mit lieben Grüßen, erstmals wieder aus Osttirol, wo es schon sehr winterlich ungemütlich ist, - mit schwerem, nassen Schnee im Garten und vielen abgebrochenen Ästen

Elfriede


----------



## rut49 (6. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Halo Elfriede, 
bei den Bildern kann ich mir gut vorstellen, wie schwer es dir gefallen ist, Abschied zu nehmen.
Dein Teich und Umgebung ist ein Traum- auf die "Tropischen" kannst du richtig stolz sein.
Es ist immer wieder eine Freude, wenn man sich deine Bilder anschaut.
Dein Teich sieht super aus, und ich drücke die Daumen, dass er sich bis zu deiner Rückkehr weiter so gut entwickelt.
LG Regina


----------



## Elfriede (6. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Danke Regina

für dein Lob und deine guten Wünsche für meinen Teich. Ja, ich hoffe wirklich  sehr, dass er sich auch weiterhin gut entwickeln wird und auch meine tropischen Tinas, oder wenigstens einige davon, ihren ersten  Winter im Teich  gut überstehen werden.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Osttirol
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (23. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Teichfreunde,

neben einer sehr schlimmen Nachricht aus Paros, meine große, geliebte Palme am Teich betreffend , erhielt ich heute auch eine gute, erfreuliche Nachricht zum Teich, leider ohne Foto. Der Teich soll immer noch sehr schön und klar sein und es gibt noch viele Blüten und Knospen der tropischen Tina. 

Ich wünsche euch allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest in Gesundheit, Frieden und Freude. 

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Osttirol 
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (23. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Danke Jörg!!!


----------



## Tabor12 (23. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Was ist denn mit deiner Palme ? Wunderschön schaut es bei dir aus Elfriede, traumhaft. Aber warum bleibst du eigentlich nicht im Winter dort wo es bei uns so ungemütlich ist ? LG Irene


----------



## Elfriede (23. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Irene,

meine Palme am Teich und auch andere Palmen auf meinem Grundstück und auf der Insel sind vom roten Palmrüssler befallen, mehr über diesen gefährlichen Schädling findest du in dem dem Link oben oder im Internet.

Es freut mich, dass dir mein Teich mit der dominanten Palme gefällt. Ich will und kann mir den Teich ohne Palme auch noch nicht vorstellen.

Griechenland ist eigentlich kein Land zum Überwintern, auch wenn jetzt noch die Seerosen in meinem Teich blühen. Zwar sind die Winter auf Paros viel wärmer als hier, aber durch die Stürme und die Feuchtigkeit oft sehr ungemütlich.

Frohe Weihnachten
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (15. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Teichfreunde,

wieder einmal ein  Update zu meinem Teich auf Paros:

Über ein sehr unerfreuliches Ereignis, nicht in sondern an meinem  Teich, habe ich zu Weihnachten bereits in dem Palmen-Thread berichtet, wie im Link weiter oben auf dieser Seite zu lesen und zu sehen ist.
Hier ein Zitat aus meinem Beitrag vom 23. Dezember 2012: 

_Leider ist bei mir auch die große Palme am Teich betroffen. Die Chance sie zu retten liegt auch bei sofortiger Behandlung nur bei 50%. Ohne Behandlung werde ich mit Sicherheit im Frühling nur mehr ein Stück vom zerfressenen Stamm vorfinden, sagte der Gutachter._

Ich nahm die Warnung des Palmen-Sachverständigen(?) sehr ernst und organisierte eine Behandlung meiner Palme(n) so schnell es ging.   
Schon in den ersten Tagen des neuen Jahres hat der  „Palmenflüsterer“ einen ersten Versuch unternommen, die Palmen  auf meinem Grundstück zu retten. Eine entfernte  Nachbarin und liebe Freundin hat sich vor Ort um die Durchführung gekümmert und auch dafür gesorgt, dass  keine umweltschädigenden Insektizide (Imidacloprid) dazu verwendet wurden, wie sie sonst zur Bekämpfung des Palmrüsslers üblich sind. Sie hat mir auch zwei Fotos übermittelt, wovon das erste Bild meine Palme am Teich in einem immer noch  guten Zustand zeigt, zumindest äußerlich. Wie es im Inneren des Stammes ausschaut ist allerdings  fraglich, denn die gefräßigen Larven des Rüsselkäfers höhlen einen Palmenstamm innen völlig aus und die Palme stirbt dann in sehr kurzer Zeit. Noch aber lebt meine Lieblingpalme  und ebenso meine Hoffnung sie retten zu können. Hier ein Foto vom 5. Jänner 2013. 


 




Die  erste Behandlung meiner Palmen erfolgte mit  Nematoden, die über  die ausgeschnittenen Fraßlöcher des Rüsselkäfers und über die Krone der Palmen eingespritzt wurden, wenn ich die Beschreibung dieses Vorgangs richtig verstanden habe. Diese Behandlung muss  in Abständen wiederholt werden. 



 


Dieses zweite Foto zeigt die  Fraßlöcher des Käfers an der Palme eines Nachbarn. 
Auf diese Weise gelangt der __ Käfer in den Stamm, bevorzugt über frische Schnittstellen, die den Rüssler auch aus größeren Entfernungen anlocken, weshalb man Palmen niemals während der Flugzeit des Käfers (März- Oktober) beschneiden sollte, wie ich inzwischen (leider zu spät) erfahren habe.



Im Teich ist hingegen alles in Ordnung, das Wasser ist immer noch frisch und klar, sagte mir meine Nachbarin heute am Telefon.

Die Insel Paros ist jetzt grün, da es schon reichlich Regen gab. Klee wächst üppig und überall, und blühender Rosmarin sorgt für etwas Farbe im Garten.



             



 

Auch diese  Fotos vom 5. Januar/Jänner 2013 stammen  von meiner lieben, hilfsbereiten Nachbarin, Christine. 





Mit lieben Grüßen aus dem tief verschneiten Osttirol
Elfriede


----------



## troll20 (16. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Oh Elfriede das sind ja keine gute Nachrichten 

ich drück dir die Daumen das deine Palmen das gut überstehen und du die Palmen und deinen wunderschönen Teich nächster Jahr wieder genießen kannst.

Kopf hoch 

mfg René


----------



## Elfriede (16. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo René,

ich hoffe, dass dein Daumendrücken zur Genesung meiner Palmen beitragen wird,-danke!

Entscheidend wird aber auch sein, dass alle Palmenbesitzer in weitem Umkreis ihre Palmen auch behandeln lassen, denn der Palmenrüssler ist leider auch ein guter Flieger, somit ist keine Palme vor ihm sicher. Aber die Palmenbesitzer von einer notwendigen Behandlung zu überzeugen ist nicht so einfach, denn sie kostet viel Geld,- ohne jegliche Erfolgsgarantie.

Wahrscheinlich wäre der Einsatz chemischer Produkte gegen den Rüsslelkäfer effizienter, aber das würde den Tod vieler Bienen ( nicht nur) bedeuten.


Mit lieben Grüßen aus Osttirol
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (12. März 2013)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo, liebe Teichfreunde,

leider habe ich keine Ahnung wie es  meinem Teich und meinen Palmen auf Paros zur Zeit geht, denn ich habe keine neuen Fotos erhalten und auch keine Nachricht vom „Palmenflüsterer“. 
In 4 Wochen werde ich die Situation aber endlich selbst beurteilen können und hoffe natürlich sehr, dass mir dabei böse Überraschungen erspart bleiben werden.

Ich freue mich natürlich schon auf Paros und auch auf die viel kürzere Anreisezeit, da  wir heuer nach Paros __ fliegen werden, um uns die lange Fahrt mit Auto + Fähre zu ersparen. Allerdings ergibt sich durch diesen Entschluss auch ein Problem für meinen Teich: Ich kann keine Pflanzen für die  geplante Erweiterung des Unterwasserpflanzen-Bereiches im Flugzeug mitnehmen und auch kein sonstiges Teichzubehör.

Zum Glück habe ich meinen Teich im vergangenen Jahr mit neuen Geräten, wie Teichpumpe, Rohrpumpe, Membranpumpe, Schlamm-Profi und  UVC ausgestattet und hoffe dadurch auch weiterhin ohne Filter auszukommen, denn ein Filter im Flugzeug geht schon gar nicht, wie ich denke, auch nicht als Sondergepäck.  Leider habe ich 2012 nur eine spärliche Anzahl an Unterwasser- bzw. __ Aquarienpflanzen zum Ausprobieren mit nach Paros genommen. Sie sind teilweise zwar gut angewachsen, aber ob sie auch den Winter gut überstanden haben, das wird sich erst im April zeigen. Selbst wenn sie es geschafft haben und sich heuer im Teich  vermehren, den  angestrebten attraktiven „Unterwasserwald“ kann ich damit sicher nicht erreichen. Nun, vielleicht versuche ich  doch noch einmal eine Pflanzenbestellung im Internet,-mit Lieferung nach Griechenland, auch wenn ich damit bisher wenig Glück hatte.

Mit dem eigenen Auto zu reisen war für den Transport von Pflanzen und Teichzubehör  natürlich optimal, verleitete aber auch dazu, viele (unnütze) Dinge für einen eventuellen Gebrauch nach Paros zu schaffen, mein Gerätehaus ist voll davon.

Bald schon werde ich aus Paros berichten können, ob sich die im letzten Jahr erzielten Verbesserungen als nachhaltig erweisen und ob es für die große Palme am Teich noch Hoffnung gibt.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Osttirol
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (13. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo aus Paros,

schon seit drei Tagen bin ich wieder auf Paros. Am Dienstag in der Früh war ich  noch in Osttirol und  am Nachmittag bereits hier auf der Insel. 

Für den Teich hatte ich aber noch kaum Zeit, denn ich musste mich zuerst um ein kleines, gebrauchtes Auto kümmern, da mein Haus  abseits jeglicher Infrastruktur liegt und ein Leihwagen für 7 Monate  nicht erschwinglich ist. Heute habe ich endlich ein kleines Auto  gefunden und kann mich nun meinem  Teich und Garten widmen. 

Gestern am späten Nachmittag habe ich noch schnell einige Fotos gemacht und mir dabei einen groben Teich-Überblick verschafft. Und so habe ich den Teich auf den ersten Blick wahrgenommen: Wasser ziemlich trüb, die freie Wasserfläche ohne sichtbare Algen.
Fadenalgen unter den  Felsen an der Ostseite des Teichs, ebenso im kleinen Teich und am Teichrand. Meinen Unterwasserpflanzen – Bereich in 1,20 m Tiefe kann ich im trüben Wasser nicht einsehen, aber einige __ Rohrkolben sind im Winter aus der Tiefe  über den Wasserspiegel hinausgewachsen und die Teichmummeln haben auch  schon Blätter auf dem Wasser liegen und auch die __ Papageienfeder liegt auf der Oberfläche. Ich hoffe, dass ich bald wieder Sicht bis zum Boden haben werde um sehen zu können, was aus den anderen Unterwasserpflanzen geworden ist.

Inzwischen habe ich bereits einige Stunden am Teich gewerkt und dabei meine ersten, richtigen Fadenalgen-Erfahrungen gesammelt. Mehr als  eine Handvoll davon am Wassereinlauf aus der Zisterne hatte ich bisher noch nie, heute aber waren 3 Kübel voll zu entfernen. Sie ließen sich aber  ganz einfach und leicht mit der Hand aus dem Wasser ziehen. Ich habe gleich auch einen guten Teil der Armleuchteralgen entfernt, die heuer besonders schön und leuchtend grün gewachsen sind. Schade darum, aber leider verbrauchen sie zu viel CO2 und können sich noch dazu aus der KH bedienen, was zu biogenen Entkalkungen führt, wie gerade eben in meinem Teich.

Morgen kommt der „Palmenflüsterer“ um meine Palmen erneut zu behandeln. Meiner Meinung nach, schaut die große Palme am Teich noch oder wieder gut  und gesund aus, eine andere am Hang sieht allerdings ziemlich  krank  aus.

Sehr erfreulich ist hier das herrlich warme Wetter mit  viel Sonnenschein und  angenehmer Windstille. Das Teichwasser hatte heute bereits 22°. 

Der Ginster und viele Blumen und  Kräuter blühen zur Zeit noch auf der Insel. Im Winter hat es  heuer endlich wieder genug geregnet, deshalb ist die Insel  noch grün und die Zisternen  gut gefüllt. Ich bin sehr zufrieden. Erfreulich ist auch, dass meine tropischen Seerosenkindel alle schon austreiben, die ich im Herbst in kleine Kübelchen gepflanzt und an der südseitigen Stützmauer aufgehängt habe.

Mehr gibt es noch nicht zu berichten, denn mit dem Frühjahrsputz im und um den Teich werde ich erst morgen beginnen. In etwa 14 Tagen wird der Teich dann wieder gepflegter aussehen als auf den gestrigen Fotos, die ich hier einfach wahllos anhänge. 

     

     

     

     

MIt lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede
.


----------



## Digicat (13. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Servus Elfriede

Da geht ja wie immer die Post ab ... 

Wahnsinn wie Grün schon alles ist.

Wünsche Dir einen schönen Teich-Sommer


----------



## Elfriede (13. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Helmut,

ja, nach ausreichend Regen im Winter ist der Frühling hier sehr schön, von Kargheit keine Spur, allerdings nur bis zum Mai. Einen traurigen Anblick bieten heuer leider die vielen, toten Palmen hier auf der Insel. Meine 5 Phönix hat  der Palmenheiler, wie angekündigt, heute wieder mit Nematoden behandelt, noch leben sie alle und ich bin sehr dankbar dafür. Im Abstand von zwei Monaten sind weitere Behandlungen nötig, aber  ob sie tatsächlich  zu retten sind ist mehr als fraglich, denn der Palmenflüsterer hatte auf meine Frage auch nicht mehr als ein Achselzucken.

Ich wünsche dir auch einen schönen Teichsommer und grüße herzlich aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Tabor12 (14. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo !

Wow - deine Bilder sind wunderschön, alles grün und alles blüht - bei mir ist noch alles in den Startlöchern, es blühen gerade mal die Forsythien. Wunderschön bei dir ! Hoffentlich werden deine Palmes es überstehen - warum sterben so viele ?

LG IRene


----------



## Elfriede (15. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Irene,

es freut mich, dass dir meine Fotos gefallen haben. 
So schön wird es hier auf Paros  aber leider nicht mehr lange bleiben, denn schon im Mai beginnt alles wieder zu vertrocknen, gerade wenn es bei dir in Österreich so richtig grün und üppig werden wird. Den letzten Regen gab es  hier vor einem Monat und davon zehren die Pflanzen noch. Es kann der letzte Regen für viele Monate gewesen sein, denn 6-8 Monate Trockenheit sind hier nicht ungewöhnlich sondern eigentlich ganz normal.

Der Palmentod wird durch den roten Rüsselkäfer hervorgerufen, der das Innere der Stämme einfach leer frisst. Viele Palmenregionen in Italien, Portugal und anderswo hat er bereits vernichtet. Die vertrauten Postkarten und Reiseprospekte aus südlichen Ländern mit herrlichen Palmen wird es bald nicht mehr geben, wenn die Forschung nicht endlich  ein Mittel gegen diesen Schädling findet, das bezahlbar ist und nicht gleichzeitig  die Umwelt zerstört.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros 
Elfriede


----------



## nik (15. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede,

schön ist es bei dir auf Paros!   Ich wünsche dir auch dieses Jahr weitere Verbesserungen für deinen Teich.

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Nik


----------



## Elfriede (15. Apr. 2013)

*Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Nik,

deine guten Wünsche zur weiteren Verbesserung meines Teichs kann ich gut gebrauchen und ich danke dir dafür.

Die neue Teichsaison will ich langsam angehen lassen und erst einmal eine bessere Sichttiefe (heute 1 m) abwarten, um mir ein genaues Bild von meiner vorjährigen Unterwasser-Bepflanzung machen zu können. Ich hoffe, dass wenigstens ein Teil davon den Winter gut überstanden hat, besonders die wenigen  __ Aquarienpflanzen, denn für sie war es der erste Winter auf Paros. Leider konnte ich heuer keine Pflanzen mitbringen um die geplante Erweiterung des Unterwasserpflanzen-Bereichs durchzuführen. 

Mit guten Wünschen für alle Vorhaben an und in deinem Teichlein und  lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Limnos (22. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hi Elfriede

Für Deine Palmen drücke ich Dir die Daumen. Befallen die Rüssler nur Phoenixpalmen  oder allgemein Palmen? Ansonsten gäbe es ja noch Alternativen. Allerdings sind große Palmen als Ersatz ja nicht gerade billig, und wenn man eine noch stammlose pflanzt, wird man selbst kaum noch erleben, dass man unter den untersten Blättern aufrecht stehen kann (außer man ist noch im Babyalter). Die Bilder gefallen mir gut. Auf denen ist nicht zu erkennen, welche Probleme Dir der Teich bisher bereitet hat. Ich wünsche Dir einen schönen Sommer auf Paros.

Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## Elfriede (22. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Wolfgang,

ja, hauptsächlich sind Phoenixpalmen  von dem Palmrüssler betroffen, aber nicht ausschließlich, deshalb  kommen andere Palmenarten als Alternative nicht in Frage, einmal abgesehen vom hohen Preis großer Palmen. Meine Hoffnung ist seit gestern noch weiter gesunken, denn ich habe bei einer kurzen Autofahrt ( 6km) 7 tote Palmen gezählt. 

Es gibt natürlich effektivere Behandlungsmethoden als Nematoden, doch alle schädigen die Umwelt sehr, besonders die Bienen. So schlimm für mich der Gedanke an einen möglichen Verlust meiner Palmen auch  ist  (besonders der Palme am Teich),  lebensnotwendig wie die  Bienen sind Palmen  nicht. Ich hoffe trotzdem sehr, dass Dein Daumendrücken hilft, - danke!

An meine langjährigen Teichprobleme mag ich gar nicht mehr denken und ich bin sehr froh, dass ich den Teich nach dem Winter in so gutem Zustand vorgefunden habe. 

Ich wünsche Dir auch einen schönen Sommer mit vielen schönen Stunden an Deinen natürlichen  Teichen in ihrer herrlichen Umgebung.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (22. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Teichfreunde,

heute möchte ich euch einen roten Palmrüssler aus dem Stamm meiner großen Palme am Teich zeigen, der tot aus einem Fraßloch gefallen ist und etwas vertrocknet wirkt. Er ist noch nicht völlig erwachsen, er misst ohne Rüssel 27mm, möglich ist eine Länge von 45mm. Ich hoffe, dass die Nematoden im Inneren des Palmenstammes gute Arbeit geleistet haben, besonders an den großen Maden (Sagowürmer), die im Ursprungsland des Käfers (Südostasien) der Bevölkerung als Nahrung (Eiweiss) dienen und darüber hinaus als Delikatesse gehandelt werden. Da ich keinen derartigen Bedarf habe, überlasse ich __ Käfer und Maden gerne den Nematoden.


 


 



Am Teich konnte ich mit der Arbeit immer noch nicht richtig beginnen, denn es war die vergangene  Woche  zu stürmisch um gefahrlos am Teich zu arbeiten. Die  Wassertemperatur ist auf 15° abgesunken. Der Teich hat sich inzwischen schon recht gut geklärt, ich habe bereits Bodensicht im gesamten Teich.  Morgen oder übermorgen werde ich   endlich die braunen, trockenen Blätter und Stängel abschneiden und den Teichrand etwas auslichten und von weiteren  Armleuchteralgen befreien,  die man als grüne Polster auf dem Foto sehen kann. Mein KH- Wert ist mit 3-4 nämlich etwas zu niedrig und entsprechend hoch der pH-Wert mit 8,5 – 8,7. Die Wasserbewegung durch die zwei Luftheber werde ich noch nicht in Betrieb nehmen, um nicht noch mehr CO2 auszublasen.


        



Sonst tut sich noch nicht sehr viel im Teich, lediglich eine einsame Sumpfschwertlilie blüht und daneben treibt der Sumpf-__ Hibiskus  aus. 


 


 



Seit heute ist es wieder etwas wärmer, der Sturm hat sich auf ein erträgliches Maß gelegt und es wird nun hoffentlich alles gut und schnell wachsen. 

Mit der Düngung der noch sehr zarten, tropischen Seerosen habe ich heute bereits begonnen und war erstaunt und sehr erfreut, dass die kleinen  Pflanzkübelchen zur Düngung wirklich sehr einfach und leicht aus dem Wasser zu heben sind. Die wenigen Seerosen, die ich noch im Teich habe, müssen  auf Dünger warten, denn für Arbeiten im Teich ist es mir noch zu kalt. Die geringe Mulmschicht am Teichboden will ich so belassen, denn Nährstoffe sind in meinem Teich immer willkommen. Nur was der Teich freiwillig hergibt, also was vom Boden aufschwimmt, entferne ich mit dem Kescher. 

Mit meinem Unterwasserpflanzen-Bereich schaut es gar nicht so übel aus, besonders den Mummeln scheint es in der Tiefe zu gefallen, sie haben schon große Blätter. Mit __ Laichkraut und Crassula helmsii habe ich sowieso  gerechnet, aber dass die Vallisneria und die rubinroten Ludwigien  den Winter überstanden haben und neu austreiben freut mich natürlich besonders. Im Unterwasserpflanzen-Bereich  liegt etwas mehr Mulm, der den Pflanzen hoffentlich genug Nahrung bieten wird, denn gezielt düngen kann ich sie in 1,20m Tiefe ja nicht.


     


Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## rut49 (25. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfirede,
der Rüssler sieht schon aus wie ein "Monster". Ich hoffe, daß du Erfolg mit der biologischen Bekämpfung hast. Ansonsten bin ich deiner Meinung- was würde aus der Natur, wenn die Bienen nicht wären?
In deinem Teich hast du schon sehr gute Fortschritte gemacht, und ich drücke dir weiterhin die Daumen, daß es so bleibt. Bei deiner Ausdauer und deinen Experimenten wird das... da bin ich mir sicher.
Deine Blütenpracht ist wunderschön anzusehen, bei uns läuft in diesem Jahr alles mit Verzögerung und das Wetter ist im Moment noch sehr wechselhaft. Einen ordentlichen Regenguß könnten wir gut gebrauchen!
Ich wünsche weiterhin einen grünen Daumen und viel Spaß im und am Teich.
LG Regina


----------



## Elfriede (25. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Ja, Regina, das hoffe ich auch.

Mit dem Teich bin ich heuer sehr zufrieden. Ich kann schon die weißen Markierungssteine in der Tiefe von 2,20m sehen, sie sind nur gering mit Mulm bedeckt. Saugen brauche ich heuer auch nicht, denn wo Mulm liegt, steigt er von selbst auf und ist leicht mit meinem selbstgebastelten Schöpfer abzuheben.

Heute war hier ein herrlicher, fast windstiller Tag und es war  endlich warm genug für mich.

Ehrlich gesagt, habe ich die Blütenpracht  auch das erste Mal so gesehen, weil heuer auch hier die Vegetation später dran ist als andere Jahre. Sonst ist die bunte Pracht rund um den Teich meistens schon  ziemlich verblüht, wenn ich hier ankomme.

Danke für deine guten Wünsche! Spaß am Teich werde ich sicher haben und das wünsche ich dir auch.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo zusammen,

vor gut drei Wochen bin ich hier auf Paros angekommen und bis jetzt läuft alles bestens. Inzwischen ist die  Blütenpracht rund um den Teich zwar vergangen und im Teich  blüht auch nichts, denn Blühpflanzen gedeihen darin kaum, schon gar nicht Sumpfdotterblumen oder Vergissmeinnicht, die ich mir immer nur neidvoll in euren nördlicheren Teichen anschauen kann. Andere Jahre um diese Zeit blühten hier schon die ersten Seerosen, aber damit ist natürlich auch nichts mehr los, seit ich die großen Seerosenkübel aus dem Teich genommen habe. Einige, wenige Rhizomstücke, die ich im Herbst 2012 neu eingepflanzt habe, kommen zwar  langsam, aber mit Blüten kann ich heuer wohl eher nicht oder nur spärlich rechnen, es sei denn, eine im Teich vergessene, alte Seerose sorgt dafür. Aber was soll's, ich habe es nicht anders gewollt und nachträgliches Jammern nützt mir auch nicht mehr. Mein Ziel, keine schweren Kübel mehr zur Pflege aus dem Teich heben zu müssen, habe ich damit erreicht. 

Es gibt aber auch Erfreuliches zu berichten: Der Unterwasserpflanzen-Bereich entwickelt sich gut. Aus dem dort (in 1.20m Tiefe) liegendem Mulm erheben sich viele neue Triebe und teilweise haben sich die Pflanzen im Winter schon über die flachen Pflanztassen und darüber hinaus ausgebreitet, wie man auf dem ersten Fotos erkennen kann.


          


Gestern war ich lange im Teich und habe mir die Situation aus nächster  Nähe  genau angeschaut. Wenn die Unterwasserpflanzen weiterhin so gut wachsen, brauche ich mir um Nachschub aus einem Onlineshop keine Gedanken zu machen, obwohl ich natürlich gerne auch einige großblättrige __ Aquarienpflanzen im Teich hätte. Da aber die rubinrote Ludwigia gut und reichlich treibt, wird damit wenigstens etwas Farbe in den Teich kommen. Auch die Vallisneria gigantea treibt gut aus. Für beide Pflanzen war es der erste Winter in meinem Teich.



  


 


 


 


Über die Pflanzenpflege in 1,20m Tiefe werde ich mir später Gedanken machen, denn jetzt will ich mich erst einmal über das gute Wachstum freuen, das den unschönen Mulm bald überwuchern wird, wie ich hoffe. Nicht sehr attraktiv sehen zur Zeit die Papageienfedern aus. Soll ich die langen Ausläufer einfach einmal stark kürzen? Für einen Rat wäre  ich sehr dankbar


Es ist zwar kaum zu glauben, aber von den 14 kg __ Hornkraut, die ich 2012 im Teich versenkt habe, ist kein einziges Pflänzchen mehr zu finden, weder im Teich noch in den Außenbecken, obwohl ich mir im Vorjahr viel Mühe damit gemacht habe und es im Herbst viele Überwinterungsknospen gab. Auf der Suche nach eventuellen Hornkraut-Resten habe ich wirklich jeden Winkel des Teichs in jeder Tiefe genau untersucht, aber nichts gefunden außer  etwas  Mulm an wenigen Stellen. Selbst an der tiefsten Stelle des Teichs (2,20m), rund um das Schlammloch, gibt es heuer auffallend wenig Ablagerungen, so dass die weißen Steine in der Tiefe noch gut sichtbar sind. Auch in den zwei vergrabenen 300l-Tonnen gab es nach dem Winter kaum Schmutz, weder an der Pumpe noch an den Bürsten, die ich vor meiner Abreise im Herbst immer in die erste Tonne hänge um die Pumpe in der zweiten Tonne vor den großen Blättern der australischen Ficusbäume zu schützen, da es in meinem Teich keinen Filter gibt. Wenn ich selbst hier auf Paros bin, stecke ich einen Filterstrumpf auf den Schwerkraft- Zulauf, der in die erste Tonne mündet. Den Strumpf täglich einmal zu wechseln macht mir nichts aus.

Heute habe ich die zwei Luftheber wieder eingerichtet, sie sollen das Teichwasser nachts für  einige Stunden bewegen und belüften. Ein kleiner Teilwasserwechsel (6000 Liter) hat sich durch den Bedarf an Wasser für mein Grundstück ergeben. Wasserprobleme muss ich heuer ja zum Glück nicht befürchten, denn meine drei Zisternen fassen insgesamt 120 m³ und sind noch fast voll.

Ich wünsche euch allen ein schönes Teich-Wochenende und grüße herzlich aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Tabor12 (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

schaut gut aus ! Kannst du dann selber versenden ; ) LG Irene


----------



## rut49 (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede,
sieht doch suuuuper aus. Wenn meine Kümmerlinge so wachsen würden. wäre ich froh.
Aber- was nicht ist kann ja noch werden!
Weiterhin viel Erfolg und eine schöne Zeit
LG Regina


----------



## Elfriede (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Irene,

leider ist das  Versenden aus Griechenland nicht einfacher als Pflanzen nach Griechenland zu schicken, beides dauert einfach zu lange. Mit so großem Zuwachs an Pflanzen rechne ich auch gar nicht. Ich bin schon froh, wenn ich mit den Pflanzen auskomme, die ich im Teich vorrätig habe.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Regina,

ich hoffe, dass du nicht so lange auf besseres Wachstum warten musst wie ich. Wenn ich auch nicht weiß wie lange das gute Wachstum in meinem Teich anhalten wird, so ist es doch sehr erfreulich zu sehen, dass Wachstum in meinem Teich überhaupt möglich ist, denn ich hatte die Hoffnung schon fast aufgegeben. Mir ist auch bewusst, dass selbst bestmögliches Wachstum hier auf Paros nie zu vergleichen sein wird mit der Üppigkeit und grünen Pracht nördlicher Teiche.

Ich wünsche deinen "Kümmerlingen" einen kräftigen Wachstumsschub und Dir ein schönes Wochenende.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (5. Mai 2013)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Teichfreunde,

heute habe ich eine freudige Überraschung in meinem Teich erlebt: Die alte, vergessene  Seerose (ich habe unlängst davon berichtet) hat unbemerkt eine Blüte geöffnet. Weitere Knospen hat sie allerdings nicht. Sonderbar aber finde ich, dass die Blüte  um 20 Uhr  noch voll geöffnet war. Ich war gerade noch  einmal mit der Taschenlampe am Teich, - ganz geschlossen hat sich die Knospe immer noch nicht. 


 


 



Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Tabor12 (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Schön ! Knospen hab ich auch schon aber noch keine Blüte.


----------



## nik (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede,

die __ Papageienfeder (Myriophylllum aquaticum) einfach kürzen und die Kopfstecklinge daneben setzen. Die würde ich mal in einem flacheren Bereich versuchen und schauen ob und wie sich ein heraus wachsender Teppich macht. Vorteil des Überwasserwachstums für (alle) Pflanzen ist die dann gewährleistete CO2-Versorgung aus der Luft. Submers ist das idR. einer der limitierenden Faktoren.

Bei mir ist das __ Hornkraut (C. demersum) auch über den Winter verschwunden - und das obwohl die Pflanze im letzten Jahr (für mich erstmalig) super anzusehen war. Von der __ Wasserpest, vermutlich Egeria densa, ist auch nichts mehr zu sehen. Die Pflanze, die ich als Rotala indica völlig falsch benamst gekauft hatte, wurde dann gemeinsam mit einem Pflanzenspezi als Rotala rotundifolia "Kramer indica" eingeordnet. Im Aquarium wurde die dann aber Ochsenblutrot und die dann länglicheren Blätter und ein Vergleich mit einer R. colorata, sehr nah verwandt mit R. rotundifolia, lösten dann ziemlich wahrscheinlich das Bestimmungsproblem. Den Winter im Teichlein hat sie jedenfalls auch nicht überstanden. 
Dafür hatte ich auf einer meiner räuberischen Freilandtouren versehentlich ein keine 2cm langes Fitzelchen einer - wie sich später herausstellte - Myriophyllum spicatum eingeschleppt und von der einen völlig winterharten, inzwischen ordentlichen Bestand. Dieses Jahr wird die Menge machen und das __ Nadelkraut Crassula helmsii vollständig ersetzen.
Hätte ich auch in meinem Thread schreiben können, worauf ich hinaus wollte, war für dich die Empfehlung der R. rotundifolia. Die M. spicatum wird auch gehen, ist aber eine optisch unauffällige Pflanze. Bis jetzt macht die übrigens keinerlei Anstalten über die Wasseroberfläche hinaus zu wachsen.

Großblättrig war mir die Veronica catenata einen Versuch im Aquarium wert, aber viel Licht, und schon Temperaturen von 23°C machten die stark vergeilen. Die ist völlig ungeeignet.

Mit freundlichem Gruß

Nik


----------



## Elfriede (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Nik,

Myrophyllum aquaticum (brasiliensis) habe ich im Flachbereich schon einmal um CO2 zu sparen ausprobiert, leider erfolglos, es wächst bei mir überhaupt nicht sehr gut und wird erst im Spätsommer etwas ansehnlicher. Mir gefallen aber die roten Stängel der __ Papageienfeder, die etwas Farbe in den Teich bringen. Auch  die rubinrote Ludwigia habe ich der Farbe wegen in den Teich gesetzt und sie schafft es auch über Wasser. Die Rotala rotundifolia würde mir auch gefallen, ebenso Myrophyllum spicata, wenn es die Pflanzen auf deinem Foto 9 sind. Von einer Bestellung nach Paros werde ich aber doch lieber absehen, da ich auf ein Paket schon wieder seit drei Wochen warte, in dem sich aber zum Glück keine lebenden Pflanzen befinden.

Dass bei dir __ Hornkraut und __ Wasserpest verschwunden sind verstehe ich eigentlich nicht, da sie in deinem Teich reichlich mit Nährstoffen versorgt wurden und beide Pflanzen winterhart sind, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Für die Rotala rotundifolia hingegen war es wohl zu kalt. Kann sein, dass sie auch empfindlicher ist als die rubinrote Ludwigia, die Werner schon seit 2-3 Jahren erfolgreich  in seinem Teich hält (Video).

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Teichfreunde,

heute möchte ich euch einmal einen, hier auf der Insel heimischen Skorpion (Iuridae ?) zeigen, auch wenn er nichts mit dem Teich zu tun hat. Skorpione gibt es zwar auch in Deutschland und Österreich, aber sie sind meistens kleiner und dunkler gefärbt. Ich kenne mich mit Skorpionen nicht  aus, ich habe  lediglich einige Informationen aus dem Internet gezogen.  Der fotografierte Skorpion auf meiner Terrasse war 7cm lang, diese Art kann aber auch 10cm Länge erreichen,wie ich gelesen habe. Sein Stich mag zwar schmerzhaft sein, aber gefährlich ist er nicht, sagen jedenfalls die Einheimischen.


           



Im Teich musste ich die Wasserbewegung durch die zwei Luftheber  wieder abstellen, denn der KH-Wert ist bereits auf 3 gesunken und der pH-Wert auf 8,8 gestiegen,- da ist leider nichts mehr mit CO2.  Der CO2-Mangel war immer schon ein Problem in meinem  Teich, jetzt aber noch mehr durch die Unterwasserpflanzen, die auf CO2 im Wasser angewiesen sind. Da ich bis zum letzten Jahr keine Unterwasserpflanzen in meinem Teich halten konnte und deshalb keine Erfahrung damit habe, bitte ich dringend um einen Rat: Soll ich die Pflanzen unter Wasser auslichten oder teilweise entfernen? Die  Fotos zeigen, wenn auch nicht besonders gut, wie sich die Pflanzenmasse  in 1,20m Tiefe seit dem letzten Herbst entwickelt hat. Schön finde ich die rubinrote Ludwigie. Das krause __ Laichkraut hat sich stark vermehrt, davon ließe sich ein guter Teil sicher leicht entfernen. Oder ist es besser abzuwarten, bis die Pflanzen die Oberfläche erreichen und somit auch auf  CO2 aus der Luft zugreifen können. Der Teichboden im Bereich der Pflanzen ist mit leichtem, bräunlichen  Mulm bedeckt, den ich ihnen eigentlich als Nährstoffdepot lassen wollte, solange sich kein Schlamm darunter bildet. Im Moment habe ich noch keine Lust für Tauchgänge, aber ich nehme an, dass sich am Boden auch vergammelte, abgestorbene Pflanzen befinden, die zu entfernen sind,-oder nicht? Ich habe noch keine Ahnung welche Pflege die Pflanzen unter Wasser brauchen. In einem reinen Pflanzenteich ist dieser Aspekt wahrscheinlich nicht so wichtig, in einem Schwimmteich hingegen  doch.


 


 


Ich konnte es nicht lassen und habe inzwischen  doch ganz vorsichtig unter dem Mulm nachgesehen und dort dunklen Schlamm vorgefunden, der an den weißen Wurzeln hängt. Den Pflanzen scheint das zu gefallen, mir nicht, auch wenn der Schlamm noch nicht stinkt. Schade ich den Pflanzen, wenn ich vorsichtig etwas von dem Mulm und Schlamm zwischen den Pflanzen absauge? 

Sonst bin ich mit dem Teich ganz zufrieden, denn er benimmt sich heuer wie ein „normaler“ Teich. Sogar nach einigen Fadenalgen muss ich jetzt nicht mehr lange suchen, es gibt sie, wenn auch nicht viele, sowohl am Teichrand als auch  im flachen, kleinen Teich, also müssen auch  ausreichend Nährstoffe vorhanden sein. Eine umfassende Wasseranalyse habe ich allerdings noch nicht gemacht, ich behalte nur den KH- und pH-Wert im Auge, obwohl ich an diesen Werten sicher nicht drehen werde.

Das Wetter ist heuer noch etwas unbeständig, sogar eine kleine Regenmenge gab es letzte Woche. Tagsüber ist es angenehm warm, aber die Nächte sind mit 19°-20° noch relativ kühl. Außer den gelben, an der westlichen Stützmauer hängenden Seerosen (Texas Dawn) und einer ersten tropischen Tina (seit heute) blüht in meinem Teich noch nichts, abgesehen von  Simsen und __ Seggen am Teichrand und im kleinen Teich.

Foto 1 zeigt die erste gelbe Seerosenblüte vor einer Woche. Inzwischen stehen die neuen Blüten bereits 10cm (später 20cm) über dem Wasser, die Blätter sind nicht mehr so (winter)-rot und die Blüten  nicht mehr so rosig und zerknittert.


        


 


 


Das Wachstum von __ Schwanenblume, __ Hecht- und __ Pfeilkraut, __ Froschlöffel und __ Molchschwanz usw. ist eher bescheiden und die meisten __ Sumpfschwertlilien sind noch winzig. Es wird Jahre dauern um einen verlässlichen Bestand an Sumpfschwertlilien an meinem Teich zu erreichen, denn meiner Meinung nach brauchen diese Pflanzen einen richtigen Winter und sind deshalb für das Klima hier nicht geeignet. Die Winzlinge auf dem Foto habe ich dem  guten  Rat hier aus dem Forum zu danken,  den  Samen im Tiefkühlschrank einen Winter vorzugaukeln.  


 


Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Limnos (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hi Elfriede

Meines Wissens kommen Skorpione zwar ab Kärnten südwärts vor, aber in Deutschland gibt es (von importierten Irrgästen mal abgesehen) keine echten Skorpione, nur den unter 1 cm großen sog. Afterskorpion, ohne Hinderleib und Stachel, den man unter Platanenrinde zuweilen finden kann.
Versuche es einmal mit den sog. Louisiana Irissen oder mit __ Iris foetidissima, die weniger durch ihre blass violetten Blüten, als durch ihre knallroten Samen ein Blickfang ist.Beide sind wärmere Klimate gewöhnt, bzw bevorzughen  sie sogar.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Elfriede (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Wolfgang,

Skorpione von ungefähr 2,50 cm Länge habe ich bei uns in Osttirol schon gesehen, einen sogar in meinem Haus. Leider hatte ich keine Kamera zur Hand, aber ich erinnere mich, dass er von braungrauer Farbe war und einen Stachel hatte und sein Anblick einen  anwesenden Gast sehr erschreckte.

Danke für die wertvollen __ Iris - Informationen. Ich habe mir die Pflanzen bereits im Internet angesehen, die knallroten Samen sind wirklich sehr attraktiv. Der Geruch der Iris foetidissima scheint hingegen weniger angenehm zu sein, aber probieren möchte ich sie trotzdem und auch die Iris Lousiana.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

http://austria-forum.org/af/Community/Naturwissenschaften/Alpenskorpion

Hallo Wolfgang, 
ich habe eine Abbildung des Skorpions gefunden, den es in Osttirol gibt. So klein, wie in der Beschreibung angegeben, habe ich ihn allerdings nicht in Erinnerung.

Mit lieben Grüßen 
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo an alle Teichfreunde, 
die hier noch mitlesen und vielleicht wissen wollen ob es Neues vom Teich auf Paros gibt.

Da niemand einen Rat für mich hatte, wie ich mit den Unterwasserpflanzen umgehen soll, habe ich mir jede der Pflanzen einzeln vorgenommen und  musste dafür natürlich die bisherige Anordnung  zerstören. Das war auch gut so, denn die Pflanzen standen viel zu dicht und behinderten sich gegenseitig im Wachstum. Besonders die Vallisneria gigantea braucht sehr viel mehr Platz, denn sie hat im Winter  eine große Anzahl an Ausläufern gebildet. Wahrscheinlich könnte ich damit alleine  einen dichten Unterwasserpflanzen-Bestand in meinem Teich erreichen. Ich fürchte aber, dass die __ Vallisnerien  sehr viel „Abfall“ produzieren. Die Simsen tun das nicht,  
aber sie taugen auch nicht wirklich als Unterwasserpflanzen, ich habe sie im Vorjahr nur aus Mangel an echten Unterwasserpflanzen in die Tiefe gesetzt und jetzt wieder entfernt. Die schönen, rubinroten Ludwigien entwickeln sich nicht so gut wie erhofft, ich habe  sie separiert, damit sie von  anderen Pflanzen nicht so eingeengt werden. 

Überhaupt will ich die Unterwasserpflanzen bei der Neugestaltung eher als aufgelockerte Inseln anlegen um mir die Pflege zu erleichtern, denn die ursprünglich geplante Bandform als Trennung zum Schwimmbereich hat sich als nicht besonders günstig erwiesen. Das hat mit dem Ost-West- und zugleich Süd-Nordgefälle meines Teichs zu tun, das an sich sehr gut funktioniert, weil es den Mulm aus dem gesamten Teich sehr langsam aber sicher  dem Schlammloch zuführt, wo ein Zuviel leicht und einfach zu entfernen ist. Durch die Trennung der Schwimmzone vom übrigen Teich war dieser natürliche Mulmtransport unterbrochen und die Sedimente stauten sich hinter den Unterwasserpflanzen und führten dort zu leichter Schlammbildung, die es in einem Schwimmteich und auch in anderen gepflegten Teichen nicht geben sollte. 

Ein guter, mechanischer Filter wäre in meinem Teich sicher sehr hilfreich und sinnvoll aber nicht  zwingend notwendig. Solange das Wasser klar bis zum Bodengrund ist, lassen sich kritische Stellen immer rechtzeitig erkennen und entschärfen. So klar wie im letzten Jahr muss und soll mein Teich  auch gar nicht sein, da sich sonst der Teichboden und das Wasser – erstmals ohne schützendes Blätterdach der Seerosen - zu sehr aufheizen. Außerdem schaut völlig klares Wasser (wie teilweise 2012) für mich eher unnatürlich aus, wie in diesem Link zu sehen: 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/fo...chinfo=1&photoplog_searchquery=Teichjahr+2012

Zur Zeit machen mir meine Palmen aber weit mehr Sorgen als der Teich, denn sie sind alle 
von dem gefräßigen roten Rüsselkäfer befallen, ebenso die Palmen meiner Nachbarn und wahrscheinlich (fast) alle Palmen auf der Insel. Die beste Gärtnerin hier auf Paros hat bereits all ihre Palmen  verloren und ihre düstere Prognose lautet: Erst mit der letzten Palme wird auch der Rüsselkäfer wieder von der Insel verschwinden. Ich fürchte, ihre Prognose wird sich früher oder später erfüllen.
Und so sehen die __ Käfer, Larven und Puppen aus, die in den Stämmen der (meiner) Palmen hausen:


                


Der Sommer beginnt hier meistens mit weithin sichtbaren Bränden, wie vor 14 Tagen nachts von meiner Terrasse aus gesehen. 


        


Der heftige Südwind wehte in der Folge viel feinen Aschestaub in meinen Teich. Zwar war das nicht der Grund dafür, dass an einem Tag gleichzeitig mein SwimSkim und meine Solarpumpe ihren Geist aufgegeben haben, aber ärgerlich ist es dennoch, weil ich  die beiden Pumpen   hier auf Paros leider nicht so schnell  ersetzen kann. Schon seit Jahren habe ich aber in meinem Gerätehaus einen Compactsieve 2 stehen, der auf Verwendung wartet, ich habe ihn heute am Teich eingerichtet. Einen Filter wird er zwar nicht ersetzen und schon gar nicht den Skimmer, aber er wird das Wasser in der „stehenden“ Ecke bewegen, was bisher Aufgabe der Solarpumpe war.

Fotos vom Teich habe ich keine gemacht, denn er schaut für mich ohne die vielen  Seerosen der letzten Jahre sehr kahl und gewöhnungsbedürftig aus. Von den  Kindeln der tropischen Seerosen  gibt es auch erst wenige, relativ kleine Blüten.


 


Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## rut49 (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede,
die sehen schon widerlich aus, da kann man sich vorstellen, welchen Schaden sie anrichten.
Es entschädigt dich vielleicht nicht ganz, aber deine Unterwasserwelt und deine Seerosen sind einfach
LG Regina


----------



## PeterBoden (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede,



Elfriede schrieb:


> Hallo an alle Teichfreunde,
> die hier noch mitlesen und vielleicht wissen wollen ob es Neues vom Teich auf Paros gibt.
> 
> ...denn die ...(Unterwasser)...Pflanzen standen viel zu dicht und behinderten sich gegenseitig im Wachstum. ...Die Simsen tun das nicht, aber sie taugen auch nicht wirklich als Unterwasserpflanzen, ich habe sie im Vorjahr nur aus Mangel an echten Unterwasserpflanzen in die Tiefe gesetzt und jetzt wieder entfernt.
> ...



erst einmal darf ich sagen das hier im Forum sicher sehr viele bei dir mitlesen.

Das ist schon ein besonderer Teich, dort im tropischen (oder subtropischen?) Klima.
Da sind ganz einfach andere Gegebenheiten, kein Frost, kostbares Wasser, Sonne pur, sicher kannst du hier noch weitere Dinge nennen.

Wenn ich nur daran denke wie du über Pflanzen schreibst welche wir hier im gemäßigten Klima 'ausmisten' müssen weil sie ganz einfach nur wuchern. Und andererseits, wie Pflanzen bei dir dauerhaft gedeihen welche wir hier im Spätherbst auch einfach nur entsorgen dürfen.
Z.B. habe ich heute bei mir Tannenwedel entdeckt -sehr gesunde, große, richtige Prachtexemplare- welche fünf Meter entfernt vom ursprünglichen Pflanzort vor zwei Jahren entfernt wachsen. 
Wie verrückt, am ursprünglichen Pflanzort steht nichts mehr.

Das, worüber wir schon einmal gesprochen hatten, Grönlandia Densa, sie explodiert bei mir.
Am Bachauslauf hat sie momentan eine Fläche von ca. sechs (!!) Quadratmeter eingenommen, ein richtig wunderschöner Unterwasserteppich. Sie fängt die vom Bachlauf angeschwemmten restlichen Feststoffe welche mein Filterteich (schon das ist ein blödes Wort, das ist ein ganz natürlicher, dicht bewachsener Pflanzenteich) durchlässt ideal auf.
Noch mal, sechs Quadratmeter. Vor einem Jahr hatte ich ein knappes Dutzend Pflanzen gepflanzt, man musste sie quasi suchen.

Eine Frage habe ich noch zu deiner beschriebenen Trennung zwischen Schwimm- und Filter/Regenerationsbereich. 
Wie ist das denn jetzt genau bei dir realisiert? 
Welche Größenverhältnisse hast du, bist du in der Situation das du pumpen musst?


----------



## Elfriede (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Regine, 
und danke für deine Aufmunterung, die ich jetzt wirklich gut gebrauchen kann. Ich kann diesen __ Käfer schon nicht mehr ansehen, obwohl er ja eigentlich sehr dekorativ ist. Aber so ist es halt, der rote Rüsselkäfer kann ohne Palmen nicht überleben.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Peter,

ja Peter, alles hier ist anders und deine Aufzählung ließe sich noch um viele Faktoren erweitern, zum Beispiel, dass der Teich viele Planungsfehler aufweist und dass auf einer so trockenen Insel (ohne natürliche Gewässer) ein Teich eigentlich überhaupt keine Berechtigung hat. Möglich wäre wahrscheinlich eine voll technisierte Anlage mit Wasseraufbereitung und Kühlung und einigen dekorativen Pflanzen, die nicht auf den Nährstoffgehalt des Wassers angewiesen sind, sondern einzeln versorgt werden könnten. Das ist mir alles bewusst, aber ich liebe meinen Teich trotz aller Probleme und eigentlich auch so wie er ist. Trotzdem beneide ich dich sehr um das Wachstum in deinem Teich. Du schreibst:" Wenn ich nur daran denke wie du über Pflanzen schreibst welche wir hier im gemäßigten Klima 'ausmisten' müssen weil sie ganz einfach nur wuchern." Peter,  Wuchern ist in meinem Teich leider ein Fremdwort, selbst gut gedüngt wuchert hier keine Pflanze, auch nicht im Garten.

Zu deiner Frage, die Trennung der Schwimmzone vom übrigen Teich, sowie Größe  und Pumpen betreffend: Ursprünglich war mein Teich mittels Steinmauer geteilt. Ich habe diese Mauer herausgenommen, weil der vom Planer vorgesehene und gebaute Regenerationsbereich viel zu tief und ohne Pflanzstufen angelegt war. Mein Teich ist  seither ein sogenanntes Eintopf-System. Die Trennung, von der ich berichtete, bezog sich  lediglich auf den Unterwasserpflanzenbereich, mit dem ich  den Schwimmbereich optisch und aus Gründen der einfacheren Reinigung gestalten wollte, denn der Schwimmbereich soll möglichst frei von Pflanzen und Sedimenten bleiben.

Mein Teich ist ohne Außenbecken (3) 13 m lang und etwa 5-7m breit und fasst 75-80 m³. Eine natürliche Flachzone gibt es nicht, ich habe selbst einen flachen Bereich auf der Betonwanne aufgebaut und einen unterspülten Randbereich eingehängt. Der tiefste Teichbereich hat 2,20m + Schlammdepot 0,20m. Eine Schwerkraftleitung führt mittels Wanddurchführung aus dem Teich zur Pumpe, die ich zur Wasserversorgung der höher gelegenen Außenbecken brauche. Die Außenbecken waren ursprünglich als Kiesfilter eingerichtet, seit einigen Jahren aber sind in zwei Becken einfach nur mehr  Wasser und Pflanzen drin und  im kleinen Teich eine Sandauflage zur Direktpflanzung. Ein Filter ist nicht angeschlossen.

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich deine Pumpen-Frage richtig verstanden habe und ob dir meine Kurzbeschreibung genügt.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Tabor12 (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

können die Brände hoffentlich nicht bis zu dir vordringen ?


----------



## Elfriede (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Tabor,

zum Glück gab es erst zweimal größere Brände in unserer Nähe, die aber mit Einsatz von Löschhubschraubern  relativ schnell gebannt waren, wirklich gefährdet waren wir aber nicht.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Teichfreunde,

in meinem Bericht vor drei Wochen habe ich geschrieben, dass ich meinen Unterwasserpflanzen-bereich zerpflückt habe um die Pflanzen teilweise einzukürzen und  lockerer zu gestalten. Das war ein Fehler, denn jetzt haben die einzelnen Pflanzen zwar mehr Platz aber sie wachsen nicht mehr. Ich war mit dieser Aktion zu spät dran, denn was für die Pflanzen in nördlichen Teichen die Wachstumspause im Winter ist, spielt sich hier im Sommer ab, wenn das Wasser konstant 30° hat oder geringfügig mehr. Ob dieses Limit ohne Seerosenbedeckung zu halten sein wird, das weiß ich noch nicht. Das Dreiecksegel mit 7m Seitenlänge, das ich inzwischen aufgespannt habe, ist viel zu klein um den Schatten der vielen Seerosenblätter zu ersetzen, aber ein größeres kann ich alleine nicht spannen und mein Mann wird erst Ende August wieder nach Paros kommen und da sollte die größte Hitze eigentlich wieder vorbei sein.


   



Mit dem Wachstum muss ich mich vorläufig so begnügen wie es ist und bis September warten, wenn hier die Vegetation wieder in Gang kommt, denn die Pflanzen nehmen im Sommer auch keinen Dünger auf. Die wenigen Seerosen, die ich noch im Teich habe, täuschen über das tatsächliche Wachstum in meinem Teich hinweg, bzw. lenken davon ab. Die nachfolgenden Fotos zeigen meine größte Seerosenblüte mit 14cm Durchmesser, gut gedüngt, -  und im Vergleich dazu  meine winzigen, ungedüngten __ Froschlöffel, sowie eine Miniblüte des Hechtkrautes. Besser schauen auch die anderen Pflanzen am Teichrand und in der Flachwasserzone  nicht aus und besonders schlecht geht es  den __ Thalia dealbata-Pflanzen, ihre Blätter vertrocknen einfach obwohl die Stängel kräftig und gesund aussehen.


 


          


 


Die  Unterwasserpflanzen  leben zwar noch, doch wachsen werden sie erst wieder im Herbst und Winter. Hoffentlich auch  die zerpflückten __ Vallisnerien auf die ich besonders zähle,  denn kleine, bewurzelte Ausläufer gibt es genug, wie man auf dem Foto erkennen kann.


          


Im kleinen Teich hat sich ein ganz feines __ Laichkraut (Aponogeton pusilla ?) gut ausgebreitet. Freude habe ich auch dem blühenden Hydrocotyle bonariensis ( nicht winterharter __ Wassernabel), er hat Jahre gebraucht, um sich in meinem Teich zu vermehren. 


         


Wenn zur Zeit auch  nicht viel in meinem  Teich wächst, weder unter noch über Wasser, so mache ich mir dennoch keine Sorgen, denn zu verbrauchen gibt es sicher nicht viel, wie ich denke, also brauche ich eine Algen-oder Bakterienblüte eher  nicht zu fürchten.

Vom bescheidenen Wachstum abgesehen, bin ich sehr zufrieden, denn die Wasserbewegung funktioniert gut, der pH ist jetzt mit 7,75 für meinen Teich auch sehr gut, die Karbonathärte ist auf 5 gestiegen, sichtbare Algen gibt es nicht und gestern ist endlich der neue Skimmer ankommen, der mir bei dem ständigen Wind hier sehr hilfreich sein wird. Der Compactsieve 2, den ich seit meinem letzten Bericht laufen habe, wird ohne nachgestellten Filter zwar nicht so viel Sinn machen, aber immerhin bringt er in die stehende Teichecke etwas Bewegung und ich verliere durch die Rückführung weder Wasser noch gelöste Nährstoffe. Bis vor einigen Wochen sorgte eine Solarpumpe dafür, die ich aber nicht mehr ersetzen werde. Das Wasser ist klar, ich habe bis zur tiefsten Stelle Bodensicht.

Wie schon gesagt, sichtbare Algen habe ich nicht, aber viefältige Formen von Mikroalgen und Cyanobakterien. Eine so große Dichte an verschiedenen Organismen, wie sie im Filterstrumpf hängen bleiben, gibt es im Teich zum Glück nicht, aber ich schaue  mir immer wieder gerne mit dem Mikroskop an, was sich so alles in einem winzigen Tröpfchen des unansehnlichen Strumpfinhaltes befindet. Zur genaueren Bestimmung einzelner Organismen taugen diese Aufnahmen natürlich nicht. Ich würde mir so sehr wünschen, dass jemand einmal eine kleine Probe aus seinem eigenen Filter oder Filterstrumpf im Mikroskop ablichtet und die Fotos einstellt. Ist   vielleicht doch jemand dazu bereit?  
Und so schaut es in meinem Filterstrumpf aus:



          


          



Zum Abschluss noch  einige Bilder meiner wenigen Seerosen als Augenweide.


          


          


   


Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (10. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo, liebe Teichfreunde,

leider hat mich bis jetzt noch niemand mit mikroskopischen Fotos aus seinem Filter erfreut, - schade, denn so gerne hätte ich einmal sehen wollen was sich in anderen Teichen (fürs blanke Auge unsichtbar) tummelt. 

Unsichtbar sind die winzigen Mikroorganismen auch in meinem Wasser, denn der Teich  ist immer noch klar und ich kann jeden Winkel des Teichbodens gut einsehen. Leider aber war dort bis vor  zwei Wochen nicht sehr viel mehr zu sehen, als grau-gelb-grüner Mulm, der sich auf dem Boden und auf den   immer noch  ruhenden Unterwasserpflanzen ausgebreitet hat. 

Vor drei Wochen ist mein Mann aus Österreich gekommen und hat mir eine fabelhafte Schlauch-Spritzdüse mitgebracht, mit der ich den Mulm sehr gut von den Unterwasserpflanzen abspritzen und dann mit einem Schlauch in Schwerkraft vom Teichboden entfernen konnte, - eine einfache Übung, denn durch das klare Wasser war genau zu sehen wo sich der Mulm in größerer Menge abgelagert hat und auch, ob in den abgespritzten Pflanzen noch Leben ist. Leider war die Bilanz ernüchternd, denn außer einigen __ Vallisnerien haben  sich die Pflanzen fast zur Gänze aufgelöst und als Mulm abgesetzt. Der viele Mulm ist natürlich nicht nur auf die abgestorbenen Pflanzen zurückzuführen, wie etwa auf die 14kg __ Hornkraut, die ich im letzten Jahr eingebracht habe, sondern hängt auch mit dem Wind hier auf Paros zusammen, der tagein-tagaus feinen Sand, Staub und abgetragene Erde in den Teich weht. Und so schaut er aus: gelb-grün, ohne Grobanteile


               


Kräftig umgerührt und aufgewühlt hält sich der Mulm  bodennah nur wenige Sekunden  in Schwebe und setzt sich sofort wieder ab. Das dürfte wohl auch der Grund für die Klarheit des Wassers sein, denn sichtbare Algen gibt es nicht und die winzigen Mikroorganismen im freien Wasser sieht man ja nicht,  außer   mit dem  Mikroskop, wie reichlich in einer Probe aus dem Filterstrumpf zu sehen.


 


                        



Inzwischen ist mir auch klar geworden, dass ich mit meinem  Vorhaben für eine ansprechende  Unterwasser-Landschaft ein weiteres Mal gescheitert bin. Ein Zurück an den Start macht nach meiner 15-jährigen erfolglosen Erfahrung mit Unterwasserpflanzen keinen Sinn. Natürlich würden sie als Containerpflanzen mit reichlich Dünger auch in meinem Wasser  wachsen, aber das ist nicht die  Aufgabe von Unterwasserpflanzen in einem Teich, wo sie  hauptsächlich  überschüssige Nährstoffe  verwerten sollen, die es in meinem Teich aber nicht gibt und auch nie ausreichend gegeben hat.

Da ich nun alles los bin, sowohl meine vielen winterharten Seerosen im Teich, als auch die Unterwasserpflanzen und ich hier auf der Insel keine neuen Pflanzen kaufen kann und eigentlich auch gar nicht mehr möchte, bin ich zur ursprünglichen Bestimmung meines Teichs als Schwimmteich zurückgekehrt und habe nun endlich wieder  viel Platz zum Schwimmen. Eventuell noch brauchbare Pflanzen, hauptsächlich Vallisnerien, habe ich vorerst einmal  aus dem tiefen Teil in den Randbereich (ca. 80 cm tief) verschoben, da im September hier das Wachstum wieder einsetzt und somit noch ein Hoffnungsschimmer besteht.  Nur den Markierungs-Stein in 1,20m Tiefe  habe dort ich  belassen und durch  einige weitere Steine ergänzt. Sonst erinnert nur noch etwas heller Sand da und dort an meinen vorjährigen Versuch mit Unterwasserpflanzen.


                    



Mit der Option Schwimmteich kann ich sehr gut leben, besser sogar als bis jetzt mit  meinem problematischen „Seerosen-Pflanzenteich“, da sie eine sehr viel pflegeleichtere Lösung darstellt. Mit  2-3 attraktiven, gut gedüngten Blühpflanzen als Hingucker wird sich optisch trotzdem ein schönes Teichbild einstellen, wie ich hoffe. Außerdem bleiben ja auch noch die tropischen Seerosen und Texas Dawn erhalten, die an den Stützmauern meines Teichs hängen und für farbige Akzente sorgen , denn auf diese einfache und praktische Haltung und Pflege von Seerosen will ich auch weiterhin nicht verzichten. Die tropischen Seerosen-Kindel haben sich heuer prächtig entwickelt und blühen sehr reichlich, wie auf den Fotos zu sehen ist.


 


Fadenalgen und andere sichtbare Algenarten brauche ich auch ohne Unterwasserpflanzen in meinem nährstoffarmen Teich eher nicht zu fürchten, denn wenn überhaupt, wachsen erfahrungsgemäß höchstens einige wenige in dem  sehr flachen und zu warmen kleinen Teich zwischen den Pflanzen, wo sie überhaupt nich stören. Entscheidend ist für meinen Teich aber immer die Entwicklung von Cyanobakterien und Mikroalgen, denn sie  brauchen keine Nährstoffe im messbaren Bereich, sie kommen auch gut mit minimalen Nährstoffresten aus, die es in jedem, noch so mageren Gewässer gibt. Viel (zuviel?) Sonne gibt es hier allerdings in der Regel jeden Tag von April bis Oktober, aber die drei großen, australischen Gummibäume am Teich beschatten den kleinen Teich und die zwei anderen Außenbecken inzwischen schon recht gut. Die Pflanzen in diesen Becken wachsen gut, besonders das krause __ Laichkraut in den zwei kleineren Becken, das ich sogar häufig auslichten muss.


Ganz anders schaut es mit dem Wachstum am Teichrand und in der Flachzone aus. Ungedüngt werden __ Hechtkraut, __ Pfeilkraut, __ Froschlöffel, __ Molchschwanz, __ Thalia dealbata, __ Schwanenblume, __ Sumpfhibiskus, Wasserschwertlilie und noch andere einfach verschwinden, einige sind auch schon verschwunden  oder haben sich vielleicht zurückgezogen. Diese Pflanzen sind außer im Sommer 2010 auch mit ausreichend Düngergaben nie wirklich gut gewachsen, was ich auf den umgekehrten Vegetationszyklus hier auf Paros zurückführe, für den diese Pflanzen nicht programmiert sind. Bleiben wird im Pflanzbereich meines Teichs wohl nur die  hier heimische Simse, Crassula helmsii, vielleicht das hübsche Nabelkraut und wenn ich Glück habe eine Minze, die inzwischen vom Rand in den Flachwasserbereich gewachsen ist. Sie macht sehr kräftige Ausläufer und blüht sogar, obwohl Blüten bei Teichpflanzen hier fast Seltenheitswert haben.


           

Düngen will ich aber außer den hängenden, tropischen Seerosen und den geplanten „Hinguckern“ gar nichts mehr um definitiv festzustellen, ob nicht doch ein oder die andere Pflanze ohne Hilfe mit  meinem mageren Wasser zurechtkommt. Zugleich ist dieser flache, karge Bereich aber auch begehrtes Ziel der vielen Kindel tropischer Seerosen, die ungedüngt zwar eher wie __ Bodendecker wachsen und aussehen, aber diese ärmliche Zone mit ihren kleinen Blüten doch ein wenig bereichern. Deshalb werde ich heuer ihre Ansiedelung auch nicht mehr verhindern, denn was freiwillig ohne Düngung wächst, soll mir künftig willkommen sein.


              


Noch gibt es etwas zuviel Mulm im Teich, aber mein Ziel ist natürlich nicht die restlose Entfernung, die ich auch gar nicht für möglich und erstrebenswert halte. Außerdem schaut für mich eine dünne, grüne  Mulmschicht auf dem Teichboden viel natürlicher aus als der blanke Beton. Und natürlich weiß ich auch, dass der Mulm wichtigere, notwendige Aufgaben zu erfüllen hat. Aber der Mulm auf dem Foto ist noch zu viel.


 


Mit meiner zwar eher erzwungenen Entscheidung bin ich jetzt im Nachhinein sehr zufrieden und fühle mich erleichtert wie nach einer längst fälligen, erfolgreichen Entrümpelung. Ich habe mir auch vorgenommen, nicht mehr nach den üppigen Pflanzen in nördlichen Teichen zu schielen, sondern mich an dem bescheidenen Wachstum zu erfreuen, das die Insel hergibt und natürlich an der großen, freien Wasserfläche.


              


              



Einmal vor meiner Abreise im November werde ich mich noch aus Paros melden, sofern es durch die Wiederbelebung der Natur  im Herbst etwas zu berichten gibt.

Inzwischen liebe Grüße aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## troll20 (10. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede,

schade das deine Bemühungen nicht von Erfolg gekrönt sind.
Trotzdem finde ich die Bilder von deinem Teich immer wieder schön und beneide dich sehr um dein Paradis mit Sonne. Denn hier ist schon wieder alles grau in grau 
Darum BITTE lass uns weiter teilhaben an deinem Teich und der Sonne :beten

LG René


----------



## Elfriede (12. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Renέ,

ja, wirklich schade, aber leider nicht zu ändern. Trotzdem danke für dein Mitgefühl.

Es ist wohl so, dass mein Teich die Unterwasserpflanzen nicht ernähren kann und folglich auch nicht braucht,-um es einmal salopp auszudrücken. Die alljährlichen Versuche mit Unterwasserpflanzen hätte ich mir leicht ersparen können, denn wo keine überschüssigen Nährstoffe sind, braucht man sich um ihre Entfernung auch keine Gedanken zu machen und das werde ich künftig auch nicht mehr tun. Vielmehr werde ich mein Sonnenparadies hier auf Paros, einschließlich Teich, einfach genießen und akzeptieren wie es ist, -ohne Blick in den Norden. 

Gerne werde ich auch noch hin und wieder von meinem Teich auf Paros berichten, denn auch ohne "Unterwasserwald" ist daran noch einiges zu tun.

Sonnenschein und Wärme kann ich leider nicht übermitteln, obwohl ich heute gerne auf einen Teil der Hitze verzichten könnte.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## karsten. (12. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

*Hallo Elfriede  

schön zu lesen ,



dass Deine Bemühungen .... von Erfolg gekrönt wurden....*



auch wenn der nicht der Erwartete war .


----------



## pema (12. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede,
zu deiner Entscheidung 'so ist es eben hier' kann ich dich nur beglückwünschen
Das Ganze soll uns Teichbekloppten doch Spaß machen und der Entspannung dienen...du hast einen sehr schönen Teich - auch ohne die Pflanzen, die du vielleicht gerne hättest
Aber mal 'ne ganz andere Frage: was hast du für ein USB-Mikroskop (bzw. ist es überhaupt eines?) 
Ich habe mir schon einmal so ein Teil gekauft...fand es aber ziemlichen Schrott Solche Bilder, wie du sie eingestellt hast, würde ich auch gerne mal machen.
petra


----------



## zuza68 (12. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede,

ich finde deinen Teich einfach wunderschön .... man bekommt sogar bei diesem miesen Wetter hier Lust hineinzuspringen ... traumhaft .. lass ihn so wie er ist und geniesse es einfach!!!

Alles gute
susanne


----------



## Elfriede (12. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo karsten,

danke für deine Zustimmung, sie hat gut getan:auch wenn der nicht der Erwartete war  , oder gerade deshalb.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (12. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Petra,

dass ich für diese naheliegende Entscheidung so lange gebraucht habe, hat einfach auch an meiner Freude am Experimentieren gelegen und ein wenig natürlich auch an meinem Eigensinn: 

Ja, ich habe ein USB-Mikroskop von Motic. Es gibt bessere, aber es würde meinem Bedarf sicher  genügen, wenn ich es richtig bedienen könnte. Wie man richtig damit umgeht und was es alles kann muss ich erst noch lernen und üben.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (12. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo susanne,

es freut mich, dass dir mein Teich gefällt. Heute habe ich ihn ganz besonders genossen, denn der heutige Tag war bei totaler Windstille fast unerträglich heiß, wie selten im September. Die wiedergewonnene  große Schwimmfläche ist wirklich sehr angenehm, daran werde  ich sicher nichts mehr ändern.

Ich hoffe, dass es auch im Norden noch einige warme, sonnige Herbsttage geben wird.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (28. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Liebe Teichfreunde,

eine rabenschwarze Woche liegt hinter mir und der Schock über den Verlust meiner großen Teichpalme sitzt mir noch in den Knochen und ist wahrscheinlich leicht zu verstehen, wenn man die Fotos meiner schönen, großen Palme anschaut, wie sie trotz schwerstem Käferbefall noch bis vor einer Woche aussah. 


           


           


Innerhalb einer Woche ist mir von ihr nur mehr  dieser fast meterdicke, hässliche Stumpf geblieben.


 


Äußerlich war meiner Palme der schwere Befall durch den  Rüsselkäfer überhaupt nicht anzusehen, wie die Fotos ( alle von 2013) zeigen. Abgesehen von einigen Fraßspuren (Löchern) an der Basis der äußeren Palmwedel war sie grün und frisch mit vielen Jungtrieben aus dem Vegetationszentrum ( Herz). Deshalb war ursprünglich angedacht nur die äußeren Wedel an der Basis zu entfernen und die  __ Käfer, Larven, Kokons und Puppen zu suchen und zu entfernen. Damit haben wir vor einer guten  Woche begonnen. 

Es war ein hoffnungsloses Unterfangen, denn je weiter wir in den Stamm vordrangen um so schlimmer war der Befall und umso lauter hörten wir die Schmatzgeräusche der gefräßigen Larven, die ich bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt immer als maßlose Überteibung der einschlägigen Berichterstattung abgetan hatte. Wir mussten einen Wedel nach dem anderen von der Palme lösen bis an ihr Herz, das aber leider auch bereits vom Rüsselkäfer bzw. seinen dicken Larven befallen war, was letztendlich einen tiefen Schnitt, oder alternativ eine Behandlung mit Insektiziden nötig erscheinen ließ. Ich  habe mich für den Schnitt  entschieden,  meine Nachbarn für die chemische Keule, denn auch sie blieben mit der biologischen Nematoden-Behandlung bisher erfolglos.

Hier nun einige Fotos von unserem Versuch die Palme noch zu retten, - bis hin zu ihrem unschönen, traurigen Ende.


              Anhang anzeigen 12554


               


               


               




Zu wissen, dass durch meine Entscheidung keine Bienen und andere Insekten zu Schaden kommen werden, tröstet leider gar nicht, da nur wenige Meter entfernt Insektizide eingesetzt wurden.

Ich kann die Verzweiflung meiner Nachbarn und aller betroffenen Palmenbesitzer inzwischen zwar gut verstehen, denn eine so große Palme, wie die meine und die meines Nachbarn, kann man zur Zeit überhaupt nicht ersetzen, selbst wenn man die dafür verlangten 7000 bis 8000 Euro aufbringen könnte. Bei mir ist außerdem eine noch größere Fächerpalme am Hauseingang betroffen und zwei weitere Phönix-Palmen.

Sicher hätte ich mich vielleicht noch einige Monate an meiner Teichpalme erfreuen können, hätte ich sie ihrem Schicksal überlassen und ihren Tod einfach abgewartet, wie die meisten Grundbesitzer hier, da es auf Paros noch keine verbindlichen Vorschriften zum Umgang mit dem roten Rüsselkäfer gibt, wie etwa in Spanien, Portugal, Italien und den Kanaren, um nur einige zu nennen. Aber da der Forschung noch nicht einmal ein brauchbarer Ansatz zur umweltschonenden Bekämpfung des Palmrüsslers gelungen ist, gab es für mich keine Alternative als den Verzicht auf meine Teichpalme um eine Gefährdung noch gesunder Palmen zu verringern. Vor Monaten habe ich hier geschrieben, dass man auch ohne Palmen leben kann, aber in größerem Zeitraum nicht ohne Bienen. Diese Wiederholung fällt mir heute schwer, wie ich zugeben muss.



Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## troll20 (28. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede

Lass dich drücken. 
Das ist ja entsetzlich wie sich diese __ Käfer vermehren. 
Hoffentlich bekommst du den Rest deiner Palmen durch 

LG Rene


----------



## rut49 (28. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede,
da kann man ja nurund
Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, wie es dir ergangen ist. Jahrelang hat man Freude daran, und dann kommt so ein Mistvieh von __ Käfer mit unbändiger Zerstörungswut und macht alles kaputt.
Wie kann man da trösten?
Vielleicht mit der üppigen Blütenpracht im und am Teich? Ich jedenfalls freue mich immer, wenn ich deine "Tropischen" sehe.
Halt trotz allem die Ohren steif.
Liebe Grüße aus dem Lipperland
Regina


----------



## Elfriede (28. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo René,

Ich danke dir sehr für deine liebe Antwort. 

Entsetzlich ist wohl die treffendste Wortwahl für das  vernichtende Werk dieses Schädlings. Meine anderen befallenen Palmen haben auch keine nennenswerte Überlebenschance mehr und auch die meines Nachbarn nicht,- trotz Chemie-Einsatz. Der Kampf gegen diesen __ Käfer ist nicht zu gewinnen, hier auf der Insel nicht und auch nicht in Spanien, Italien oder sonst irgendwo, wenn die Forscher nicht schnellstens ein wirksames Mittel gegen diese Plage finden.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (28. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Regina,

deinen Hinweis auf andere schöne Gewächse im und am Teich hatte ich dringend nötig,- ich danke dir dafür. Nicht nur meine Palmen sind vom roten Rüsselkäfer geschädigt, sondern ich selbst auch. Die grausliche Beschäftigung mit Hunderten Käfern und Larven und der üble Geruch aus dem Inneren der geöffneten Palme haben mich aus der Fassung gebracht, was mir sonst nicht so leicht passiert. Es wird wohl noch eine Weile dauern, bis sich der unangenehme Zersetzungsgeruch verflüchtigt und ich den  feinen Duft meiner tropischen Seerosen wieder wahrnehmen kann. Sie blühen heuer üppig wie noch nie. Es ist auch noch sehr warm hier.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## rut49 (29. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede,
wenn es möglich wäre, dann würde ich den Wind aus dem Lipperland zu dir schicken. Aber das wird wohl nicht klappen. Ich hoffe, daß du dich bald wieder an den Düften deiner "Tropischen" erfreuen kannst.
Ist es denn nicht schon genung, daß wir Menschen Tropenholz soooooo toll finden, und damit der ganze Urwald abgeholzt wird? Jetzt kommt noch so ein blöder Rüsselkäfer und vernichtet die Palmen Was soll bloß aus unserer wunderschönen Natur werden?
Nicht traurig sein.
LG Regina


----------



## Elfriede (30. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Regina,

Wind habe ich wieder selbst mehr als genug, denn mit wenigen Ausnahmen weht er hier auf Paros ständig.

Die Sache mit dem Tropenholz ist wirklich schlimm. Aber auch Palmen sind keine Europäer, wenn im Süden auch schon seit Jahrhunderten gebräuchlich und nicht mehr wegzudenken. Weit schlimmer aber ist der fortschreitende Palmentod für die Dattelproduzenten im arabischen Raum, für sie steht die Existenz auf dem Spiel oder ist teilweise schon verloren.

Mir geht es inzwischen besser und ich erfreue mich wieder an meinen tropischen Seerosen.


         


Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Digicat (30. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Servus Elfriede

Jammerschade  um die schöne Palme.

Aber wie du schon vorher geschrieben hast:

Manchmal hängt auch das Glück einer Familie davon ab, ob die Palmen genug tragen und das sie den __ Käfer überleben.
Bei Zweiteren ganz tragisch.

Für uns ist es nur "Deko", für die Araber substantiell.

Deine "Tropischen" sind ein Augenschmaus 
Schade das es noch kein Duft-Internet gibt.

Wie geht es deinen UW-Pflanzen ?


----------



## Limnos (30. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede

Wie wäre es mit einem Eukalyptus als Ersatz? Soll sehr schnell wachsen, sieht gut aus und vertreibt die Mücken. Ein Nachteil gegenüber Palmen wäre aber, dass er die Blätter das ganze Jahr über (wenn ich mich nicht irre) abwirft. Aber vielleicht hält er auch andere Schadinsekten auf Distanz! Oder etwas, was zumindest palmenähnlich aussieht: Yucca elephantipes oder Beaucarnea (Nolina) recurva?

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Elfriede (1. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Helmut,

ja, sehr schade um meine schöne Teichpalme, aber es stimmt, sie stellte für Haus und Teich „nur“eine Dekoration dar, von ihrer Funktion als Schattenspender abgesehen, wofür es auch andere Bäume gibt.

Ganz anders bei meinen Freunden, die in Italien ein kleines Hotel in einem parkähnlichen Palmengarten betreiben. Für sie ist das Palmensterben eine Katastrophe, wie sie mir gestern in einem Telefonat sagten, denn ohne Palmengarten ist das Hotel nicht wirklich attraktiv, es wurde immer mit den Palmen beworben. Die ganzen Werbeunterlagen sind durch den Verlust der schönen Palmen nicht mehr  zu verwenden und so wird es vielen Fremdenverkehrsbetrieben im mediterranen Raum ergehen, denn wer will schon im Urlaub Palmen sterben oder ihre hässlichen Überreste sehen. Überall wo der __ Käfer wütet sind also Existenzen gefährdet.

Duftübermittlung via Internet soll es ja schon bald geben, oder gibt es sie vielleicht schon?

Viel ist von meinen Unterwasserpflanzen nicht geblieben und was es noch gibt wächst nicht, aber es  lebt immerhin noch und wartet vielleicht auf den Nährstoffeintrag des Winterregens, sofern es denn regnet, was leider nicht jeden Winter passiert. Heute hat es am Morgen nach dem ersten Regen seit Anfang April ausgesehen, doch leider ist das Gewitter nach einem kurzen Schauer über Paros hinweggezogen.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (1. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Wolfgang,

einen  großen Eukalyptusbaum habe ich bereits auf meinem Grundstück. Für diesen Baum hat hier niemand Verständnis, denn im weiten Umkreis hat keine andere Pflanze und auch keine Wasser-oder Abwasserleitung eine Chance. Schon zweimal musste ich aufgraben und die Leitungen erneuern lassen, die der Eukalyptus meines Nachbarn schwer beschädigt hat. Einem anderen Nachbarn ist der Eukalyptus in die Zisterne eingedrungen und hat sie unbemerkt geleert. Trotzdem möchte mich nicht gerne von meinem Eukalyptus trennen, aber ich versuche ihn klein zu halten. Er ist nur halb so groß wie der meines Nachbarn, obwohl beide zugleich vor 15 Jahren gepflanzt wurden.


         


An einen Ersatz für meine Palme kann ich noch nicht denken, denn zuerst muss ich noch abwarten bis der Stumpf der Palme frei von Larven und Käfern ist, damit ich ihn ohne Gefahr entfernen kann.
Aber natürlich habe ich mich schon bei der Gärtnerin nach palmenähnlichen Pflanzen umgesehen und auf ihre Empfehlung hin diese kleine Pflanze gekauft, - nicht als Ersatz, sondern um wieder etwas Lebendiges um mich zu haben.


 


Ich bin jetzt aber sehr verunsichert, denn meiner Meinung nach ist diese Pflanze nicht nur palmenähnlich sondern tatsächlich eine Palme, eine Zwergpalme vielleicht oder eine Butia. Was denkst  du?


Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Limnos (2. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede

Für eine Butia finde ich sie zu zart: Mich erinnert sie an eine Zwerg-Dattelpalme (Phoenix roebeleni) . Aber ich bin kein Palmenexperte. Gibt es keine Palmenrüssler- resistente Palmenarten?

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Elfriede (4. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Danke Wolfgang,

wahrscheinlich liegst du mit Phoenix roebeleni richtig und es kann auch sein, dass diese magere Palme für den roten Rüsselkäfer nicht ausreichend Futter für seine Brut hergibt und mir die Gärtnerin diese Pflanze deshalb verkauft hat, denn alle anderen Palmen ihrer Gärtnerei sind schon längst eingegangen. 

Eine Palmrüssler-resistente Palme  habe ich trotz vieler Stunden der Suche im Internet nicht gefunden, aber immerhin eine interessante Information aus Mallorca. Dort sollen inzwischen bereits 95% der Phoenix-Palmen, die das Landschaftsbild der Insel prägen, bereits vom roten Rüsselkäfer befallen sein. Keinen Befall sollen hingegen die dort heimischen, kleinen, meist mehrstämmigen Chamaerops humilis - Palmen aufweisen, die wild in der felsigen Landschaft wachsen. Es soll die einzige europäische Palmenart sein.

Ich habe eine einstämmige, sehr kompakte Chamaerops humilis volcano seit 14 Jahren auf meiner Terasse stehen, sie wächst bei mir im Topf nur etwa 1cm pro Jahr und misst jetzt 70cm. Ich hänge zwei Fotos von dem hübschen Winzling an.


          


Ganz sicher werde ich meine verlorene Palme nicht mehr ersetzen und auch keine andere mehr frei auspflanzen. Ich werde den verwaisten Platz anders gestalten, sobald ich den dicken Phoenix-Stumpf entfernen kann.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (4. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede,

ich war total geschockt von Deinem Bericht über den Roten Palmrüssler und habe erst mal im Internet weiterlesen müssen.
Das ist ja eine totale Katastrophe die sich da im Mittelmehrraum abspielt – ich hatte davon noch nichts gehört.
Das kann sich genauso auswirken wie im 19Jahrhundert, als die aus den USA eingeschleppte Reblaus die Weinstöcke in Europa vernichtet hat...

Aber vielleicht finden Sie ja doch ein Mittel, den __ Käfer aufzuhalten.
Ich finde den Ansatz mit den Pilzsporen sehr vielversprechend. Damit kann man eine befallene Palme vermutlich nicht mehr retten, aber die Ausbreitung vermeiden.
http://www.palmrüssler.de  und http://www.picudorojo.info   (Kennst Du vermutlich schon, aber für alle Fälle)

Deine kleinen Palmen sollten sicher sein, ich hab gelesen, dass die Viecher erst ab einer bestimmten Stammdicke zuschlagen. Das Wünsche ich Dir!

Viele Grüße,

Knut


----------



## troll20 (4. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede,

die kleine Palme ist bestimmt kein Trost für die große, aber schön ist sie trotzdem.
Was muß ich aber auf Bild 2 entdecken, da steht ja im Hintergrund ein schöner Grill- Ofen?
Hast du evtl. ein paar Infos zu ihm bzw noch weitere Bilder?
Und bitte zeigt uns noch mehr Bilder von den schönen Seerosen :beten

LG René


----------



## Elfriede (4. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Knut, 

mir erging es ebenso, als ich vor knapp einem Jahr die ersten Berichte über den roten Rüsselkäfer las, weil für meine Palmen ein Befallsverdacht gegeben war. Bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt hatte ich auch noch nie von dem schrecklichen Schädling gehört. Inzwischen weiß ich, dass  all diese Berichte harmlos klingen, vergleicht man sie  mit einem tatsächlichen Befall. Meistens ist einer dieser hübschen Rüsselkäfer abgebildet und eine satte Larve, sowie einige tote Palmen, aber nie, was sich im Inneren einer befallenen Palme abspielt und auch nicht, wie man mit dem sehr lebendigen Inhalt eines dicken Palmenstammes umgehen soll oder kann.

Deinen Vergleich mit den einstigen, katastrophalen Folgen der eingschleppten Reblaus finde ich durchaus passend und nicht übertrieben. Ich hoffe deshalb sehr, dass es bald ein Mittel gegen den roten Palmrüssler geben wird, sofern es nicht noch mehr Schäden an den Bienenbeständen fordert, die inzwischen schon bedenklich geschrumpft sind, wie ich erst heute wieder gelesen habe

Danke für die übermittelten Links. Ich kannte diese Seiten zwar schon, aber ich hoffe, dass doch manche Leser hier im Forum sie öffnen werden. 

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## bonsai (4. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede

Jetzt war ich einige Jahre abwesend und eigentlich sehr froh einen bekannten Namen zu lesen.
Dein Teich und dein dauerhaftes Bemühen um Verbesserung war ja schon immer eines der interessantesten Themen hier im Forum.
Wie die meisten habe auch ich zwar vom Palmenschädling gehört, seine zerstörerische Kraft allerdings total unterschätzt. Bei den Bonsai und Bäumen ist es nicht anders. Entweder eingeschleppte Schädlinge wie der Citrusbockkäfer oder Splintkäfer bedrohen die Gesundheit der Pfleglinge.
Mit dem Absterben der Palme fehlt natürlich jetzt eine der Attraktionen deines Domizils.
Bei deiner Beharrlichkeit wird dir sicher etwas als Ersatz einfallen.
Ich drücke dir die Daumen.

Schön ist dein Teich.
Es war eine Freude die tollen Bilder vor allem der blühenden Insassen deines Teiches zu sehen.

Liebe Grüße ganz aus dem Norden

Norbert


----------



## Elfriede (5. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo René,

ja, ich mag diese kleine Palme auch sehr gerne, sie nimmt mir nicht die Sicht zum Meer und ist  außerdem völlig anspruchslos.

Den Grill-Kamin habe ich schon viele Jahre. Solche und ähnliche Modelle gibt es hier bei den Baustoffhändlern in Einzelteilen zu kaufen. Aufgebaut hat ihn mein Mann. Da wir den Griller so gut wie nie benutzen, habe ich den Motor betriebenen Grillspieß längst schon ausgebaut und den Rauchabzug verschlossen, wie auf Foto 2 zu sehen. 


                


Und hier noch einige Bilder meiner tropischen Seerose Tina. Alle Pflanzen habe ich aus Kindeln gezogen. Ich habe es auch mit den drei weiteren tropischen Sorten versucht, die ich bis vor zwei Jahren noch im Teich hatte, aber es ist mir nicht geglückt, deshalb gibt es nur Tinas in meinem Teich.


           


 


Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (5. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Norbert,

es ist schön wieder einmal etwas von dir zu lesen.

Ja, leider werden immer mehr gefährliche Pflanzenschädlinge eingeschleppt, die in Europa keine natürlichen Feinde vorfinden und sich deshalb ungehemmt ausbreiten können. So hautnah wie mit dem Palmrüssler hatte ich zum Glück noch mit keinem der von dir genannten  Schadinsekten zu tun.

Ich danke dir für dein Teichkompliment, es hat mich sehr gefreut. Dass mein Teich seinen Blickfang in Form der großen Palme verloren hat ist schade, aber nicht mehr zu ändern. Ihren Platz werden künftig nur mehr kleinere Gewächse einnehmen, die mir die ungehinderte Sicht von der Terrasse auf den Teich nicht mehr verwehren, wie das die große Palme tat.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## ina1912 (5. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede!

Eben erst las ich von entsetzlichen Vorgängen, was Du damit durchgemacht hast und von dem letztendlichen Verlust dieser wunderbaren großen Palme... das tut mir so furchtbar leid!  Es wird sicher ein sehr langwieriges Vorhaben, einen Schattenspender dieser Größe und mit annähernd so dekorativen Eigenschaften wieder anzusiedeln. Leider habe ich keine Ahnung, was unter den dortigen klimatischen Verhältnissen so wächst, aber alles, was außer dem Eukalyptus in Frage käme, wächst sicher sehr langsam. Ich habe da Bäume im Sinn, die so schirmartige Kronen bilden, das gibt es wohl bei Pinien oder Akazien auch.
Aber meine Vorredner haben recht, jetzt hilft nur Kopf hoch und Augenmerk auf Deine anderen Schönheiten, die Dich erfreuen können und Deiner Fürsorge bedürfen.
Liebe Grüße aus dem Havelland
von Ina


----------



## Elfriede (6. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

hallo Ina,

ich danke dir für deine mitfühlenden und aufbauenden Worte.

*Es wird sicher ein sehr langwieriges Vorhaben, einen Schattenspender dieser Größe und mit annähernd so dekorativen Eigenschaften wieder anzusiedeln, *schreibst du,- und genau aus dieser Überlegung resultiert auch mein Entschluss auf die Neupflanzung irgend eines Baumes (Palme geht sowieso nicht mehr) zu verzichten, was natürlich auch mit meinem Alter zu tun hat. Etwas Schatten werde ich mir also anderweitig verschaffen müssen, aber eine oder mehrere dekorative Pflanzen werden sich finden lassen, um den nunmehr freien "Palmenplatz" neu zu gestalten, jedenfalls  bin ich sehr zuversichtlich.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Limnos (7. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede

Die Chamaerops humilis habe ich auch, natürlich im Topf. Es gibt sie in zwei Varietäten, eine mit starken Dornen an den Wedelstielen und eine mit schwachen. Ich habe beide, aber mir ist bei der schwachdornigen der Hauptstamm aus unbekannten Gründen eingegangen, aber 8 Kindel ringsherum sorgen (hoffentlich) für Fortbestand. Aber bei der Zwergpalme wird man sich nur als Liliputaner in den Schatten darunter setzen können. Aber sie ist auch pflegeleichter.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Elfriede (7. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Wolfgang,

nach deiner Information zu den Varietäten der Chamaerops humilis habe ich mir sogleich die Dornen meiner Chamaerops vulcano angesehen. Sie hat nur wenige, aber starke Dornen und ist nur eintriebig. Ich habe noch einmal nachgelesen, dass sie nur selten im Handel angeboten wird und als zweite, rein europäische, echte Palme gilt und nur auf Sizilien vorkommt. Sie wird auch als Bonsai-Palme bezeichnet, was ich nach 15-jähriger Beobachtung meiner vulcano durchaus bestätigen kann. 

Hast du vielleicht Fotos deiner Chamaerops? Jedenfalls hoffe ich mit dir, dass die 8 Kindel den Verlust des Hauptstammes wieder wettmachen werden.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Limnos (14. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede

Ich habe von meinen beiden Chamaerops Aufnahmen gemacht.  2 und 3 ist die dornenarme Variate. 
Es wäre interessant zu wissen, ob diese Palmenrüssler unspezifisch alle Palmen oder nur bestimmte befallen. Die in Wikipedia genannten Palmen, die hauptsächlich befallen werden sind alles Fiederpalmen, keine Fächerplamen wie Chamaerops, Trachycarpus oder Washingtonia. Vielleicht hättest Du auch Glück mit dem palmenähnlich aussehenden Cycas revoluta, Encephalartos oder Zamia-Arten (Palmfarne) die allerdings nur äußerst langsam in die Höhe wachsen, Dir aber auf lange Zeit auch nicht die neu gewonnene Sicht auf den Teich.nehmen-

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Elfriede (15. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Wolfgang,

und danke für die Fotos!
Es wäre interessant zu wissen warum der Hauptstamm der Palme (3) eingegangen ist. Da die Nebentriebe so frisch und gesund aussehen, scheint die Pflanze nicht krank zu sein. 

Der Palmrüssler bevorzugt zwar Phoenixpalmen, sofern verfügbar, aber befällt auch Fächerpalmen, wie meine große Palme auf der Eingangsseite meines Hauses, wie berichtet. Bei Nachbarn in meiner Umgebung sind hauptsächlich Washingtonia befallen.

Den Palmfarn Cycas revoluta habe ich schon eine Weile im Auge und war deshalb schon vor 14 Tagen bei meiner Gärtnerin, die bisher von keinem Cycas-Befall auf Paros zu berichten wusste. Sie selbst hat etwa 100 dieser Pflanzen in ihrer Gärtnerei stehen und obwohl allesamt sehr gesund aussehen, wollte sie einen möglichen Befall für die Zukunft aber nicht ausschließen. 

Gut gefallen würde mir ein Cycas revoluta schon, wobei es mir, wie du schreibst, auch um die wiedergewonnene Sicht auf den Teich geht, denn ein sichtverhindender Riese wird dieser Farn ja nicht. Außerdem ließe er sich auch gut als Kübelpflanze halten. Meine Gärtnerin würde mir für den Frühling ein erwachsenes Exemplar besorgen, denn auf Lager hat sie nur Pflanzen um maximal 1.20m.

Mit Dank für deine hilfreiche Mühe und mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede

,


----------



## Elfriede (18. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Liebe Teichfreunde,

Fotos vom Teich ohne Palme zu machen widerstrebt mir immer noch ein wenig, wie ich zugeben muss. 

Nun, meine Palme habe ich verloren, aber nicht meine Eigenschaft in Rückschlägen und Verlusten immer auch die Chance für Neues zu erkennen. Die Neugestaltung des Platzes, den die Teichpalme bisher eingenommen hat, muss aber leider noch warten bis ich auch ihren Reststamm entfernen kann, also frühestens im Frühling 2014. Eine ordentliche Kettensäge habe ich aber bereits bestellt, geliefert bekommen und für den 15jährigen Myoporo-Baum in der Nähe des Palmenstumpfes verwendet, den wir größtenteils entfernen mussten, da ihm  die Palme mit ihren 4m langen Wedeln  über Jahre arg zugesetzt hatte. Im Unterschied zur Palme treibt der Myoporo-Baum aber aus den verbliebenen Reststämmen wieder neu aus. 


            


Den totalen Sichtschutz gegen das Nachbarhaus über mir, wie er bisher durch die Palme und den Myoporobaum für meinen  Schwimmteich gegeben war, habe ich leider verloren, aber er lässt sich mit Bugainvillea auf Seilspannung und einigen __ Kübelpflanzen auf dem Dach wenigstens teilweise wieder erreichen, wie ich hoffe. Einen etwas dürftigen Ansatz für dieses Vorhaben habe ich mit Hilfe meines Mannes sogar schon realisieren können.


 


Im Moment habe ich an dem Palmenplatz am Teich naturgemäß keine Freude, aber irgendwelche schönen Kübelpflanzen zu kaufen um den Platz provisorisch etwas ansehnlicher zu machen ist jetzt im Herbst nicht mehr sinnvoll, da ich die Insel in ca. 3 Wochen (abhängig von der Olivenernte) ohnehin verlassen werde. Im Frühling werde ich mich dann aber gleich an die Neugestaltung machen. 


 


Da ich auf  eine neue, große Palme wegen der anhaltenden Gefährdung durch den roten Palmrüssler verzichten muss, möchte ich für diesen Platz aber wenigstens ein palmenähnliches Gewächs haben. Ein Palmfarn, zum Beispiel ein  Cycas revoluta, wie auch von Wolfgang angeregt, könnte mir gut gefallen. Ein erwachsenes Exemplar dieser eher kleinen, sehr langsam wachsenden Pflanze könnte mir die Gärtnerin bis zum Frühling auch beschaffen. Ob dieser  Farn tatsächlich sicher vor dem Palmrüssler ist, kann im Moment wohl niemand sagen. Den Wind und die Sonne auf Paros kann der besagte Farn aber gut aushalten, sagt die Gärtnerin. 

http://www.hydroflora.de/img/pflanzen/cycas_revoluta.jpg

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass außer so einem dekorativen Farn von etwa 1,80 Höhe in einem schönen, großen Pflanzgefäß nichts weiter für den verwaisten Palmenplatz nötig sein wird, um schnell wieder ein stimmiges Teichbild  zu erreichen,- einfach alten Strunk entfernen, Palmfarn in passendes Gefäß pflanzen und fertig. Die Ansicht auf angehängtem Foto würde dann wieder einigermaßen stimmen.


 



Damit will ich meinen Bericht für heute abschließen. 
Was sich während der Palmenaktion im Teich getan hat, will ich gesondert berichten. Die erfreuliche Nachricht, dass es gestern endlich den ersten  Regen seit April gab, muss ich aber heute noch loswerden. Die angekündigte Abkühlung ist aber nicht erfolgt, heute war es tagsüber noch fast sommerlich warm.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## bonsai (19. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede

Hier kommt der Regen schon wieder sehr kalt und vor allem waagerecht, da ist es schön deine "Sommerbilder" zu sehen.
Seit April keinen Regen, diese Vorstellung ist in Schleswig-Holstein nicht einmal denkbar.

Deine Sichtschutzalternative  wird sicher sehr schön werden, wenn sie etabliert eingewachsen ist. So ein Verlust, wie du ihn mit der schönen Palme erlebt hast, der muss auch erst einmal so richtig in der Tiefe verarbeitet werden. Wenn dann im nächsten Frühjahr der Stumpf noch entfernt ist, kommt auch wieder Platz in Herz und Hirn für schöne Kübel und neue Freude bahnt sich dann schon den Weg.


----------



## nik (19. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede,

habe ich das hier im Thread oder woanders gelesen ...

Es gibt einen prophylaktischen Schutz gegen den Palmrüssler, wäre das eine Alternative?

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Nik


----------



## Elfriede (20. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Norbert,

der Regen, wenn es denn einmal Regen gibt, kommt auch hier waagrecht und eine siebenmonatige Regenpause ist auf Paros "fast" normal. Sommerlich warm ist es hier natürlich auch  nur bei Tag und es kühlt schnell ab sobald die Sonne untergeht. Nachts liegt die Temperatur aber immerhin noch auf 17-18°.

Es stimmt, ganz verarbeiten konnte ich den Verlust meiner Palme noch nicht, aber die Freude an meinem Teich habe ich mit Hilfe der herrlichen, blauen Seerosenblüten wiedergewonnen. Wenn sich erst der Sichtschutz auf dem Dach gut entwickelt haben wird und der Palmstumpf Geschichte ist, werde ich den Teich wieder richtig genießen können.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (20. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Nik,

eine brauchbare Prophylaxe gegen den Palmrüssler gibt es meines Wissens nicht, außer viel Gift, das ständig mittels Kanülen in vorgebohrte Löcher gespritzt und  die Palme auch äußerlich immer wieder damit besprüht wird. Die damit erzielten Erfolge sind gering, die Umweltschäden (besonders für die Bienen) groß,-leider!

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (27. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Liebe Teichfreunde,

mein Aufenthalt hier auf Paros geht zu Ende, ich werde die Insel in wenigen Tagen verlassen.

Die Olivenernte ist vorbei und der Teich ist größtenteils schon für den Winter vorbereitet. Seit Jahren schon mache ich ihn im Herbst immer gründlich sauber. Ich schneide die Simsen am Teichrand und die Pflanzen im kleinen Teich nicht nur ab sondern lichte sie auch immer aus. Den Teichboden sauge ich noch einmal ab, um Platz für die Einträge der Wintermonate zu schaffen. 


           


           




Eine Arbeit steht noch aus, nämlich der notwendige Rückschnitt der tropischen Seerosen, der mir richtig widerstrebt, da sie immer noch sehr reichlich blühen und täglich viele neue Blätter und Knospen nachschieben. Sie einfach wachsen und blühen zu lassen würde über den Winter eine dicke Blätter- und Blütenschicht auf dem Teichboden unter den aufgehängten Kübeln verursachen, in ca. 1,60m – 2,20m Tiefe. Leider weiß ich nicht, ob ich das verfaulte Material von 20 tropischen Seerosen im Frühling mit dem Schlammsauger aus der Tiefe bekomme, die tropischen Seerosen produzieren nämlich nach meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen sehr viel mehr Masse als die winterharten. Es kann aber trotzdem sein, dass ich es nicht übers Herz bringe die Blütenpracht vor meiner Abreise zu zerstören, sondern dass ich nur die äußeren Blätter großzügig entferne. Alle Texas Dawn – Blätter habe ich bereits abgeschnitten, sie hatten nur mehr vereinzelt Blüten und Knospen.


          


Als Schwimmteich hat mir mein durchgehend klares Gewässer heuer sehr viel Freude bereitet, - ohne Behinderung durch Gefäße und Pflanzen, die ich entweder entfernt oder an den östlichen Rand in Richtung Flachzone verschoben habe, hauptsächlich mit __ Vallisnerien, __ Laichkraut und Crassula bepflanzte flache Tassen. 


          


                     



Einige dieser Pflanztassen sind, wie man auf den Fotos sieht, schon gut mit Pflanzen bewachsen. Auch verirrte, kleine Rhizomstücke meiner früheren Seerosen oder Samenkapseln  haben sich darauf niedergelassen. Die Unterwasserpflanzen sehen zwar frisch aus, aber  nennenswertes Wachstum hat sich auch im September nicht gezeigt, dafür ist das Wasser einfach zu mager. Das könnte sich im Winter aber bessern, wenn es Regen gibt und alle weiteren Wind-Einträge im Teich verbleiben und dort ungefiltert zirkulieren, weil in dieser Zeit wegen mangelnder Wartungsmöglichkeit (tägliche Reinigung) weder Strumpffilter noch Skimmer betrieben werden.


Nach meinem Entschluss nicht mehr zu düngen, muss ich mich mit dem sparsamen  Bewuchs am Teichrand entweder abfinden oder aber die heimische Seesimse ungehindert wachsen lassen. Sie würde die kahlen Stellen, mit den nicht wachsen wollenden __ Sumpfschwertlilien, Hymenocallis- und  Hibiskuspflanzen  sicher schnell schließen. Die Optik  würde dann  einem schmalen  Schilfgürtel gleichen, mit dem Nachteil, dass ich keine Sicht mehr auf den dahinter liegenden kleinen Teich hätte, was optisch allerdings einer Verkleinerung gleichkäme. Als Alternative wäre sonst nur noch eine einfache und problemlose „Behübschung“ der kahlen Stellen mit einigen Saison-Pflanzen  aus der Gärtnerei, in schönen, flachen Tongefäßen zwischen ausgewählten Steinen möglich. __ Pfennigkraut oder ähnliche __ Bodendecker wachsen hier nicht.


           


Wie es mit der Flachwasserzone ungedüngt  weitergehen wird, das lässt sich schwer sagen. Immer noch wachsen Crassula helmsii, Minze, Nabelkraut und die tropischen „Selbstsiedler“ recht gut und ich hoffe, dass sie sich auch längerfristig ohne zusätzliche Nährstoffe in meinem Teich halten können, wenn ich schon auf die üblichen Flachwasserpflanzen wie __ Pfeilkraut, __ Hechtkraut, __ Schwanenblume & Co verzichten muss, die entweder viel mehr Nährstoffe brauchen als mein Teich zu bieten hat oder hier auf Paros überhaupt nicht wachsen. Mir gefallen aber auch die kleinen Pflanzen gut, besonders das Nabelkraut in Gesellschaft der kleinen tropischen Seerosenblüten.


           


                   


     




Die Verbesserung für meinem Teich lag heuer eindeutig in der Vereinfachung und Erleichterung der Pflegearbeiten und natürlich in meinem persönlichen Schwimmvergnügen. Ich hoffe sehr, dass ich mir beides erhalten kann. Mit diesem Wunsch will ich meinen letzten Bericht aus Griechenland abschließen. 

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Limnos (27. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede

Jetzt hast du ja doch noch eine Vielfalt von Pflanzen an Deinem Teich verwirklichen können. Was für ein __ Wassernabel ist das? Würde sich auf Paros nicht Cyperus __ papyrus halten? Immerhin wächst er auf Sizilien wild. Apropos __ Pfeilkraut: ist das auf dem drittletzten Bild direkt neben der Nymphaeablüte nicht ein Pfeilkrautblatt? Und falls nicht: hast du es mal mit Sagittaria montevideensis versucht? Hat fast jeder Botanische Garten.

Grüße
Wolfgang


----------



## troll20 (27. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede,

ich kann dich verstehen das du unzufrieden bist mit dem mageren Wachstum von einigen Pflanzen und trotzdem beneide ich dich um diesen schönen Teich.

LG René


----------



## Elfriede (28. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Wolfgang,

mein Nabelkraut habe ich vor Jahren bei Werner gekauft, aber erst seit heuer wächst es gut. Es handelt sich um Hydrocotyle bonariensis, eine sehr anpassungsfähige, bescheidene und sogar essbare, gesunde (Heil)-Pflanze, wie ich gelesen habe. Ihr Ausbreitungsdrang soll groß sein, wie ich auf diversen Internetseiten herausgefunden habe.Vielleicht erobert sie nächstes Jahr auch die kahlen Stellen am Teichrand, denn sie braucht es nur feucht, nicht unbedingt nass, obwohl sie auch als Schwimmpflanze eine gute Figur macht und selbst unter Wasser in Aquarien.

Kleine Pfeil-und Hechtkrautblätter gibt es zwischendurch immer wieder in der Flachzone, ebenso Blätter der __ Schwanenblume, aber richtig gut gewachsen sind diese Pflanzen letztmalig 2010 mit sehr viel Dünger, wie in meinem Jahresbericht zu sehen ist.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/29935/?q=Teichjahr+2010

Cyperus __ Papyrus wächst auch hier auf Paros und habe ich  im und am Teich.


Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (28. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo René´,

wirklich unzufrieden bin ich eigentlich nicht sondern eher ungeduldig, da es oft Jahre dauert bis eine Pflanze sich an meinen Teich gewöhnt hat und zu wachsen beginnt, wie das Nabelkraut zum Beispiel. Es ist auch so, dass man hier mehr probieren und experimentieren muss als anderswo, da es auf Paros  keine Vergleichsmöglichkeiten gibt und auch keine Teichpflanzen.

Um meine bescheidenen Pflanzen wirst du mich sicher nicht beneiden und um meinen schönen Platz hier lasse ich mich gerne beneiden.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## jolantha (28. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

*Liebe Teichfreunde,

mein Aufenthalt hier auf Paros geht zu Ende, ich werde die Insel in wenigen Tagen verlassen.*


Elfriede , 

Wo soll ich denn dann schöne Bilder gucken ????


----------



## bonsai (28. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Das sind wieder herrliche Eindrücke von deinem schönen Teich, Elfriede.
Ein Blick aus dem Fenster und dann auf deine Teichbilder, größer kann ein Gegensatz nicht sein. 
Hier ist norddeutscher Herbst pur;
Blätter wirbeln durch die Luft, Bäume werden zunehmend kahl, der Regen waagerecht und ungemütlich kalt. Der Skimmer schafft die Blätterpracht seit Tagen nicht mehr, da hilft nur die Wathose und der Kescher.


----------



## Elfriede (28. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Jo,

ja so ist es leider, zum Wochenende werde ich schon in Österreich sein und meinen Teich auf Paros sehr vermissen und bereits den Frühling 2014 herbeisehnen. Spätestens im April werde ich dann wieder aus Paros berichten.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (28. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Norbert,

deine wenig erbauliche Herbstbeschreibung werde ich in wenigen Tagen gut nachempfinden können, wenn ich aus den Fenstern meines Hauses in Tirol nicht mehr meinen Teich im griechischen Sonnenschein sehen werde, sondern kahle Bäume und schneeweiße, hohe Berge. 

Aber auch hier auf Paros ist es um diese Zeit nicht jedes Jahr so wunderbar warm wie heuer, dass sogar das Schwimmen im Teich noch Spaß macht oder zumindest das nachfolgende, aufwärmende Sonnenbad. Andere Jahre musste ich auch hier Ende Oktober-Anfang November für die letzten Arbeiten im Teich zur Wathose greifen.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## anz111 (29. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede!

Was für eine schöne Anlage und toller Pflanzenwuchs. Die Vielfalt begeistert mich.

LG aus Salzburg 

Oliver


----------



## Elfriede (29. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Oliver,

es freut mich, dass dir meine Teichanlage gefällt. 

Von deinem großen Teich ist in deinem Album, außer einem kleinen Bildchen leider nichts zu sehen, gibt es vielleicht anderswo Fotos deiner Anlage zu sehen?

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros nach Salzburg
Elfriede


----------



## anz111 (30. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede!

Hier kannst du alles sehen:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/38419

LG Oliver


----------



## Elfriede (2. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Oliver,

vielen Dank für den Link zu deiner Teich-Dokumentation. Genauer ansehen kann ich sie mir allerdings erst in einigen Tagen, wenn ich hier in Osttirol meinen Miniteich für den Winter vorbereitet haben werde und wenn meine __ Kübelpflanzen, hauptsächlich Zitrusgewächse endlich frostsicher im Wintergarten untergebracht sind. Ich bin erst gestern hier angekommen. Der  erste Blick auf Teich und Garten signalisierte viel Arbeit für die nächsten Tage und laut Wetterbericht leider auch Regen, Wind und Kälte.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Osttirol
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (14. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Oliver,

endlich konnte ich mich einmal in Ruhe mit deiner ausgezeichneten Teichbau-Dokumentation beschäftigen und bin jetzt einfach sprachlos vor Erstaunen über deine Leistung. 

Deine Teichanlage ist jetzt schon traumhaft schön, obwohl die Pflanzen erst im nächsten Jahr richtig durchstarten werden, was beweist, dass sie als Bauwerk für sich optimal gelungen ist. In deinem Teich brauchen die Pflanzen keine Fehler kaschieren. Ja, so stelle ich mir einen perfekten Teichbau vor

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Osttirol
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (9. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Liebe Teichfreunde,

zum Jahresende 2013 besuchte eine Nachbarin meinen Teich und schickte mir mit einer kurzen Zustandsbeschreibung auch einige Fotos, wovon ich leider nur eines unbeschädigt öffnen konnte. Es zeigt den kräftigen Neuaustrieb meines Myoporo-Baumes aus den Reststämmen, nach dem heftigen Rückschnitt im Herbst, wie das nachfolgende Foto im Link zum Vergleich zeigt. 

 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/126028&thumb=1&d=1382106548


Der Teich soll noch klar sein bis zur tiefsten Stelle und die tropischen Seerosen bilden noch immer Knospen aus, schrieb meine Nachbarin.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus dem tief verschneiten Osttirol
Elfriede


----------



## jolantha (10. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Elfriede,
mich würden keine 10 Pferde in ein verschneites Tirol kriegen, 
mir reicht ja schon mein verregnetes Norddeutschland. 
Ich glaube, ich würde als Dauerbewohner auf Paros bleiben .


----------



## Elfriede (11. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*

Hallo Jolantha,

ja, auf den Schnee hier in Osttirol könnte ich auch leicht verzichten, aber auf meine Familie nicht. Leider ist Paros viel zu weit entfernt um zwischen meinen Wohnorten zu pendeln. Nun, man kann halt nicht alles haben. Für begeisterte Windsurfer und Schiläufer wäre mein alljährliches  Kontrastprogramm  optimal, aber so sportlich ausgerichtet bin ich leider nicht.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Osttirol
Elfriede


----------



## jolantha (12. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Verbesserung für meinen Teich auf Paros*



Elfriede schrieb:


> Hallo Jolantha,
> 
> Für begeisterte Windsurfer und Schiläufer wäre mein alljährliches  Kontrastprogramm  optimal, aber so sportlich ausgerichtet bin ich leider nicht.
> 
> ...



Ich auch nicht, ich glaube ich würde mir alle Knochen brechen, bei den Ohren angefangen


----------



## Elfriede (26. Apr. 2014)

Liebe Teichfreunde,

seit fast drei Wochen bin ich wieder auf der Insel Paros. Begrüßt wurde ich hier schon am 8. April von den ersten Seerosenblüten.
Im Frühling bin ich besonders froh darüber, dass es noch einige wenige winterharte Seerosen in meinem Teich gibt, denn die tropischen blühen bei mir erst Ende Mai-Anfang Juni. Den Winter haben zwar alle Tropischen wieder gut überstanden, aber ihre Blättchen sind erst gerade mal etwa 4 cm groß.

 


Sonst aber tut sich noch nicht viel in meinem Teich, denn bis vor vier Tagen war es auch hier noch ziemlich kühl und außerdem ist von meinem mageren Wasser auch nicht viel an Pflanzenwuchs zu erwarten. Wie bereits im Vorjahr angekündigt, werde ich auch heuer nicht düngen, Seerosen ausgenommen. Ich werde den Teich aber wieder als angenehm sauberen Schwimmteich betrachten und nützen, sobald das Wasser warm genug für mich ist.

Bei meiner Ankunft wirkte der Teich sehr sauber. Nach Einschalten der zwei Luftheber verging auch die minimale Trübung sehr schnell und das Wasser ist jetzt wieder vollkommen klar. Viel Dreck gibt es nirgendwo am Teichboden, selbst die weißen Steine in 2,20m Tiefe sind nicht mit Schlamm bedeckt. Der gesamte substratfreie Betonboden ist mit einer sehr dünnen gelb-grünlichen Sedimentschichte bedeckt, die sich später, wenn es wieder richtig warm ist, erfahrungsgemäß vom glatten Boden ablösen und auftreiben wird.

 


Am 14. April gab es hier ein sehr heftiges Gewitter. Es kam so schnell daher, so dass ich meinen Laptop nicht mehr rechtzeitig vom Stromnetz nehmen konnte. Seine Batterie ist dabei eingegangen und auch mein Router. Jedenfalls hatte ich bis gestern keine Internetverbindung mehr.
Die Zeit ohne Internet habe ich für notwendige Arbeiten im und am Haus genützt und um den Jahresbedarf an Seerosendünger selbst herzustellen. Dafür habe ich Ton gut mit losem Osmocote Exact - Dünger zu einem Teig verknetet und dann in kleine Würfel geschnitten, wie auf den Fotos zu sehen ist. Schon im letzten Jahr habe ich diese Düngerwürfel erfolgreich für meine tropischen Seerosen verwendet.

      

 


Sollte sich heuer doch noch ein __ Froschlöffel, eine __ Schwanenblume, ein __ Hecht-oder __ Pfeilkraut, ein __ Molchschwanz oder eine andere meiner früheren Teichpflanzen zeigen, wird es mir auf einige Düngerwürfelchen natürlich nicht ankommen, die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist aber gering, denn diese Pflanzen sind nach und nach einfach verschwunden (verhungert).

Wie jedes Jahr gab es bei meiner Ankunft auch wieder einige Fadenalgen beim Wassereinlauf aus der Zisterne und einige im kleinen Teich. Sie waren schon ziemlich trocken und folglich in wenigen Minuten schnell abgezogen.

Mein Kummer um den Verlust meiner großen Teichpalme hat sich inzwischen gelegt.
Als Ersatz hat mir die Gärtnerin einen Palmfarn (Cycas revolutas) besorgt. Der gelieferte Farn ist leider nicht so groß wie gewünscht und kann die große Phönix natürlich nicht ersetzen, aber ich bin damit zufrieden, wenn ich auch wirklich sichtbares Wachstum nicht mehr erleben werde, da diese Farnart extrem langsam wächst und laut Gärtnerin nur alle 2-3 Jahre einen neuen Blätterkranz ausbildet. Den Reststamm der alten Palme habe ich noch nicht entfernt, er dient mir zur Zeit als „Blumentisch“ um den Platz zwischen Terrasse und Teich ein wenig zu beleben.

 

 

 


Rund um Teich und Haus grünt und blüht es zur Zeit noch sehr schön, obwohl der Winter nicht viel Regen gebracht hat.

 

 

 

Das war's für heute. Ich hoffe, dass mir auch die Einstellung der passenden Fotos (Größe) gelingt und wünsche allen einen schönen Sonntag.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## ina1912 (27. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Elfriede,  schön Dich wieder zu lesen und Deine Bilder zu sehen! Auch wenn Dein Baumfarn so langsam waechst,  er sieht dort tortzdem toll aus und passt super! Ich wuensche Dir viel Glück mit ihm! 
Lg Ina

und p.s. wir wollen alle seerosenblueten am laufenden Band!


----------



## Elfriede (27. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Ina,
besonders bedanke ich mich für deine guten Wünsche für meinen Palmfarn. Ich hoffe sehr, dass er das Klima hier gut vertragen wird, denn ich habe mich bereits an ihn gewöhnt und möchte ihn nicht mehr missen. Auch einen Tausch gegen ein größeres Exemplar habe ich bereits abgeschrieben, nicht nur wegen der hohen Kosten, sondern wegen der besseren Aussicht von meinem Terrassen-Sitzplatz zum Meer. So gesehen ist der extrem langsame Wuchs der Cycas revolutas eine angenehme Eigenschaft und ein Vorteil für mich.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## ina1912 (27. Apr. 2014)

Na siehste!


----------



## Elfriede (13. Juni 2014)

Liebe Teichfreunde,

gut zwei Monate sind seit meiner letzten Meldung aus Paros vergangen, deshalb will ich heute einmal berichten wie es in meinem Teich zur Zeit aussieht.

Das Wasser ist nach wie vor klar.

Vor einer Woche hat es hier einen heftigen Sturm gegeben, der viel Sand und Blattwerk in meinen Teich verfrachtet und einige Pflanzen abgerissen hat. Bei mir ist sonst zum Glück nicht viel passiert, aber am Nachbarhaus hat er einen Fensterbalken aus der Mauer gerissen, den Stamm einer haushohen Bugainvillea abgebrochen und eine Türe eingedrückt.
Einen guten Teil der eingewehten Äste und Blätter habe ich abgefischt, der Rest liegt am Teichboden, was meinem mageren Wasser kaum schaden wird.

Sonst bin ich mit meinem Teich recht zufrieden.
Wie erhofft wächst (ohne Düngung) auch heuer die Minze wieder, sowie das Nabelkraut und Crassula. Nicht erwartet habe ich __ Hechtkraut, __ Pfeilkraut, __ Froschlöffel, __ Schwanenblume, __ Eidechsenschwanz, __ Sumpfhibiskus und __ Thalia dealbata, weil sie schon im letzten Jahr einen verhungerten Eindruck machten oder überhaupt verschwunden waren. Aber sie sind alle wieder da, wenn auch eher in Miniaturform. Ich habe ihnen je einen meiner selbstgemachten Düngewürfel untergeschoben, ebenso einigen __ Sumpfschwertlilien, die unerwartet auch wieder zaghaft ausgetrieben haben und jetzt langsam zu wachsen beginnen. Auch die Vallisneria leben noch, also muss das Wasser doch noch etwas an Nährstoffen enthalten.
Hier einige Fotos meiner Pflanzen, die mir viel Freude machen, wenn man sie mit euren Pflanzen natürlich nicht vergleichen kann.


                            


Ganz eindeutig gelangen die Nährstoffe meines Nachbarn in meinen Teich. Sein Gärtner hat einen großen Blumen – und Gemüsegarten über meinem felsigen Steilhang eigerichtet, mit (für Paros ) außerordentlich üppigem Wachstum, das nur mit viel Erde, Dünger und Wasser möglich ist. Meine Drainage hinter dem Teich ist dagegen völlig wirkungslos, denn das nahrhafte Gießwasser kommt nicht oberflächlich daher sondern sickert nach und nach durch das poröse Felsgestein, das meinen Teich ostseitig begrenzt. Weiter schlimm ist das aber nicht, denn zum Glück habe ich den kleinen Teich als Puffer, wo Pflanzen und Algen einen eventuellen Nährstoffüberschuss gut abbauen können. Das in den großen Teich überfließende Wasser ist dadurch kaum mehr belastet oder gerade nur so viel, dass die Pflanzen am Teichrand endlich auch bessere Wuchsbedingungen haben werden, wie ich hoffe und was ansatzweise auch schon zu bemerken ist. Algen im kleinen Teich lassen sich außerdem sehr leicht entfernen und damit überschüssige Nährstoffe herausholen, sollte es tatsächlich einmal nötig werden.

Zwei meiner wenigen winterharten Seerosen, die ich noch habe, blühen gut schon seit 8. April, wie bereits in meiner ersten Meldung aus Paros berichtet, aber einige andere wollen heuer nicht so richtig loslegen. Allerdings ist es hier erst seit einer Woche wirklich sommerlich, Mai und Juni waren dieses Jahr ungewöhnlich kühl.
Trotzdem öffnete sich am 1. Juni die erste Blüte meiner tropischen Tina und mit jedem Tag kommen neue Blüten dazu, heute waren es schon mindestens 30. Die Blätter und besonders die Blüten sind aber immer noch sehr klein und sie tragen auch immer noch die unschönen Sandspuren vom Sturm. Sicher werden sie sich mit zunehmender Wärme noch entwickeln, aber die in Pflanzenshops angegebene Größe erreicht hier auf Paros bzw. in meinem Teich keine einzige Pflanze.


                   


Mit dem Wachstum im Garten schaut es auch ganz gut aus.
Bis vor 14 Tagen blühte viel wilder __ Mohn unter meinen Olivenbäumen, die schon reichlich kleine Früchte tragen. Die Tomatenpflanzen versorgen mich seit 2 Wochen mit reifen Früchten. Wild wächst überall auf meinem Grundstück auch wieder Portulak und bereichert meine Küche. Kaktusfeigen und Kapern blühen zur Zeit üppig und die echten Feigen tragen schon viele kleine Früchte, ebenso meine Weinstöcke.  

 


Ginster, __ Oleander, Bugainvillea, __ Sommerflieder und schöne __ Disteln sorgen für Farbenpracht, nicht nur in meinem Garten sondern auf der ganzen Insel. Ich werde dazu später noch einige Fotos nachtragen. Schon bald (heuer verspätet) wird es hier leider mit den bunten Farben vorbei und sehr trocken sein. Die Insel wird dann wieder  ihre goldbraune (verbrannte) Sommerfarbe annehmen.

Die Wasserwerte kann ich heuer leider nicht ermitteln, ich habe weder Messinstrumente noch Testkoffer mit nach Paos gebracht und hier gibt es lediglich die ziemlich ungenauen Teststreifen zu kaufen, die nicht sehr nützlich sind. Ich denke aber, dass ich Probleme mit dem Wasser, nach so vielen Jahren, auch ohne Messung zuordnen könnte. Der Kauf des Wassers für meinen Teich ist allerdings nach wie vor ein Glücksspiel, denn auf die Qualität habe ich keinen Einfluss, ich kann nur hoffen, dass ich nächste Woche „gutes“ Wasser bekomme. Ich brauche es dringend, denn meine Zisternen sind schon fast leer, da es im Winter nur wenig geregnet hat.

Ich wünsche euch allen einen schönen Sommer und viel Freude an euren Teichen.
Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## ina1912 (13. Juni 2014)

Hallo Elfriede! 
Ich freu mich für Dich,  dass bei Dir im Garten und am Teich vieles so unerwartet üppig wächst, dass keine schlimmen Schaeden durch Sturm und Trockenheit geblieben sind, und Dir die Blütenpracht so viel Freude macht. Ich muss schon sagen, Hut ab vor so viel unerschütterlicher Gartenliebe, immer weiter zu machen und jaehrlich Rueckschlaege hinzunehmen, wenn man so sehr von Klima und Versorgung abhängig ist wie Du! Unseren Neid auf Deine mediterrane Flora musstest Du Dir ja hart erarbeiten 
liebe Gruesse Ina


----------



## Limnos (13. Juni 2014)

Hallo Elfriede

Hast Du ein Cycas Weibchen oder Männchen? Im ersten Fall müssten sich bei der Größe in den pelzigen Fruchblättern schon kirschgroße Samen befinden. Dass bei Dir Pflanzen an Nährstoffmangel eingegangen sein könnten, habe ich eh nicht so recht glauben können. Die meisten Wasser- und Sumpfpflanzen sind Minimalisten, die auch mit sehr wenig Nährstoffen auskommen. Ich dünge überhaupt nicht und muss trotzdem jedes Jahr mehr als die Hälfte der Seerosenrhizome rausbrechen und die Ränder verschmälern, damit ich überhaupt noch was von der WOF sehe.

Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## Elfriede (13. Juni 2014)

Hallo Ina,

danke für deine Meldung und es freut mich, dass dir mein Bericht aus Paros gefallen hat.
Mich über  "Kleinigkeiten" zu freuen (wie winzige Pflänzchen) und Rückschläge gelassener hinzunehmen, das hat mich erst diese Insel und mein Teich gelehrt und dafür bin ich sehr dankbar. Was aber viele Menschen hier zur Zeit aushalten müssen fällt  in eine ganz andere Kategorie, dafür würde meine mühsam erworbene Gelassenheit ganz sicher nicht ausreichen.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Eva-Maria (13. Juni 2014)

moin Elfriede,
danke für Deinen Bericht und die Bilder.
Dir einen schönen Sommer!


----------



## Elfriede (14. Juni 2014)

Hallo Wolfgang,

danke für deine Erklärung zu Cycas weiblich oder männlich. Deiner Beschreibung nach dürfte ich ein Männchen haben, denn Samen habe ich keine gesichtet. Zwar gibt es einen zwiebelförmigen, noch nicht weit geöffneten, haarigen Blattschopf in der Krone, der ziemlich trocken (grau) ausschaut, mehr ist aber noch nicht zu sehen. Es könnte vielleicht ein neuer Blattkranz werden, aber ehrlich gesagt,  habe ich keine Ahnung. Es geht meiner Cycas revoluta zur Zeit gar nicht  gut, sie ist von Woll- und Schildläusen befallen.

Leider sind mir im Lauf der Jahre doch so einige Pflanzenarten im Teich wirklich verhungert, sie wurden immer schwächer und kleiner und blieben dann ganz aus. Noch viel schneller gaben die Unterwasserpflanzen auf. Minimalisten unter Pflanzen gibt es  hier auf der Insel genug, aber leider ist keine davon für das Wasser vorgesehen. Dass du überhaupt nicht zu düngen brauchst glaube ich aufs Wort, man braucht sich ja nur die Bilder deines wundervollen Gartens anzuschauen um zu erkennen, dass er in einer fruchtbaren, pflanzenfreundlichen, vom Klima begünstigten Gegend liegen muss. Von Paros kann man das nicht behaupten, vielmehr ist man immer wieder erstaunt unter welchen Bedingungen, weit abseits bewässerter und gedüngter Flächen- noch Pflanzen wachsen können, wie Kapern zum Beispiel.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (14. Juni 2014)

Hallo Eva-Maria,

danke für deine Meldung zu meinem Bericht aus Paros.
Ich wünsche Dir auch einen schönen Sommer und vorweg ein erholsames Wochenende.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Limnos (14. Juni 2014)

Hallo Elfriede

Hier ein link zu Bilder von Cycas. https://www.google.de/search?q=cyca...7XUGYHaOpO2gPgJ&ved=0CE8QsAQ&biw=1024&bih=699

1. Reihe Bilde 3: junge Wedel  6. Reihe Bild 1 Männlicher Microsporocarp-Zapfen Bild 2 weibliche Macrosporocarpe.
Ich hoffe, Du kannst damit weiterkommen. Ich wünschen Dir einen schönen Sommer auf Paros.

Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## Elfriede (16. Juni 2014)

Danke Wolfgang für deinen Link!
Allerdings bin ich noch immer nicht sicher ob meine Pflanze männlich oder weiblich ist und ob es sich bei dem Schopf in der Mitte um den Ansatz für einen neuen Blätterkranz handelt, denn er schaut nicht sehr frisch aus im Vergleich zu den Fotos aus deinem Link. 
Dieses Foto ist von gestern:  




Das  Geschlecht der Pflanze ist mir im Moment  nicht so wichtig, denn vorrangig muss ich den Schildlausbefall los werden, was nicht einfach sein wird, wie auf unzähligen, einschlägigen Seiten zu lesen ist.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (20. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

endlich komme ich dazu, die versprochenen farbigen Aspekte meines Gartens und der Insel einzustellen. Inzwischen ist die Insel schon wieder eher sommerlich braun, denn der Ginster ist bereits fast zur Gänze verblüht, ebenso die vielen Wildkräuter. Den ganzen Sommer werden aber Bugainvillea und __ Oleander blühen.


                      



 



  



 



 



 



Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## jolantha (20. Juni 2014)

Ach Elfriede,
ich sag Dir nicht, daß ich neidisch bin, neeeee, mach ich nicht 

einen schönen Sommer wünsch ich Dir, und und noch viele Bilder


----------



## Elfriede (20. Juni 2014)

Hallo Jolantha,
umgekehrt ist es bei mir auch so, denn ich kann es nicht lassen meinen Blick immer wieder auf die herrlichen Pflanzen in nördlichen Teichen zu richten. Ich erfreue mich an den schönen Bildern aus dem Norden, aber ich vergleiche sie nicht mehr mit den Gegebenheiten hier.

Auch ich wünsche dir einen schönen Sommer und grüße herzlich aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## ina1912 (20. Juni 2014)

Hallo Elfriede!  Haste eigentlich schon mal über ein Teichtreffen bei Dir auf Paros nachgedacht?.


----------



## Elfriede (22. Juni 2014)

Hallo Ina,

Vorschläge für ein Teichtreffen bei mir auf Paros wurden hier schon öfter gemacht, aber nie ernsthaft darüber gesprochen, was mich nicht wundert, da die Entfernung groß und die Insel leider nicht so einfach zu erreichen ist. 

Paros hat zwar einen kleinen Flughafen, der aber nur von Athen aus mit kleinen Flugzeugen bedient werden kann. Natürlich kann man Paros auch mit einer Autofähre über Italien und ab Athen mit einer innergriechischen Fähre in 2-3 Tagen erreichen oder auch mit einer Kombination aus Flugzeug und Fähre. Aber in  zwei Jahren vielleicht  wird  Paros schneller und leichter zu erreichen sein, wie ich hoffe, denn es wird zur Zeit an einem größeren Flughafen gebaut.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## ina1912 (22. Juni 2014)

Ach,  das wusste ich gar nicht. . Reisezeit ist ja auch immer so ne Sache. Aber wäre ne schöne Idee!
lg ina


----------



## troll20 (22. Juni 2014)

Hallo Elfriede,
erstmal, wie immer super schöne Bilder 
Ein TT bei dir, na das wäre ja mal ein Gruppenausflug wert.



Elfriede schrieb:


> Aber in zwei Jahren vielleicht wird Paros schneller und leichter zu erreichen sein, wie ich hoffe, denn es wird zur Zeit an einem größeren Flughafen gebaut.


Na solange wie es bei uns in Berlin dauert, wird es wohl bei euch nicht dauern 

Ich freu mich trotzdem immer über deine beeindruckende Bilder, bitte mach weiter so.

LG René


----------



## Elfriede (24. Juni 2014)

Hallo Ina und René, hallo alle zusammen,

ja Ina, die Idee könnte mir auch gefallen und deshalb hoffe ich, dass der Flughafenbau hier auf Paros nicht zur unendlichen Geschichte wird wie in Berlin.

René, schön, dass dir meine Bilder gefallen, denn gleich geht es mit einigen neuen Fotos weiter, da es  endlich auch eine blühende __ Canna an meinem Teich gibt und die Seerosen jetzt  richtig durchstarten.


 



 



 



 



 



 



 



Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Echinopsis (24. Juni 2014)

Hallo Elfriede,

das sind wieder ganz tolle Bilder, vielen Dank dafür!


----------



## ina1912 (24. Juni 2014)

Wow Elfriede, das ist ja mal ne tropische Blüte,  und das im trockenen und steinigen Paros! Das sind wirklich schöne Fotos! Natürlich sind wir neidisch auf jede Deiner Seerosenblueten,  die bei uns nicht heimisch ist.
lg ina


----------



## Elfriede (24. Juni 2014)

Hallo Daniel und Ina,
es freut mich sehr, dass euch meine Blütenfotos gefallen haben. Außer Seerosen blüht in meinem Teich leider nur ganz selten eine Pflanze.

Mit Dank und lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (5. Juli 2014)

Hallo Teichfreunde,

heute ist es wieder einmal sehr stürmisch hier, wie man auf den Fotos meines Sonnensegels leicht erkennen kann.
Zum Glück habe ich heuer nur ein relativ kleines Segel auf langen Seilen über den Teich gespannt, denn ein großes schaffe ich alleine nicht, dazu braucht es mindestens vier Hände.
Wenn Sturm aufkommt, lasse ich das Segel an den langen Seilen (ohne Spannung) immer weit herunter, so dass der Wind damit spielen kann, ohne das Segel zu zerreißen. Ich hoffe, dass es so lange durchhält, bis mein Mann Ende August wieder nach Paros kommt, da ich es sonst alleine für eine Reparatur abnehmen müsste, was bei meiner Teichgröße nicht einfach ist. Was der Wind mit dem Segel anstellt;das seht ihr auf den Fotos:


 


 



Mit dem Teich bin ich recht zufrieden. Das Wasser ist klar, wenn auch etwas bräunlicher seitdem das „neu gekaufte“ Wasser aus der Zisterne in den Teich fließt. Das kann aber auch Zufall sein, denn die Wasserwerte kann ich ohne Geräte nicht überprüfen, mit Ausnahme des pH, gemessen mit Streifen, die ich mir gestern in der Apotheke besorgt habe. Sie zeigen einen Wert von 7 an, was für meinen Teich ungewöhnlich niedrig ist. In der Regel liegt er zwischen 8-8,5.

Wie auch immer! Es wächst heuer alles besser als erwartet und der Teichrand wirkt nicht mehr so kahl wie andere Jahre. Die tropischen Selbstsiedler breiten sich wieder in der Flachzone aus und beleben sie mit ihren kleinen, blauen Blüten. Andere Blüten, außer Seerosen, gibt es eher selten in meinem Teich. Die zwei __ Sumpfhibiskus-Pflanzen wachsen heuer auch erstaunlich gut, nachdem ich sie im Herbst (Tipp aus dem Forum) total zurückgeschnitten, neu gepflanzt und gedüngt habe.


 


 


 


 



Den kleinen Teich habe ich heuer im Frühling nicht gereinigt, sondern immer nur im Vorbeigehen mit einem feinen Sieb einige schmierige Algen entfernt. Vor 14 Tagen bildete sich in der Schlammrinne ein ungewöhnlich dunkelgrüner Algenbelag Mein Mikroskop bestätigte den Verdacht auf Cyanobakterien und ich entleerte die Rinne, säuberte den kleinen Teich und brachte ein frisches Muschelkalk-Depot ein, da das alte schon vollkommen durchwurzelt war.


Die Arbeit am kleinen Teich ist heuer etwas mühevoll und mitunter auch schmerzhaft, da ihn Hunderte von Bienen (und auch viele __ Hornissen) für sich entdeckt haben. Besonders die veralgten Rückläufe in den großen Teich, die ich immer wieder reinigen muss, damit das Wasser ungehindert fließen kann, haben es den Bienen angetan. Das ist einerseits sehr erfreulich, andrerseits nicht sehr angenehm für mich, da ich doch so manchen Stich abbekomme .Zum  Glück reagiere ich  nicht allergisch auf Bienenstiche.


Auf meinem Grundstück stehen sehr viele wassergefüllte Kübel herum, denn kein Tropfen soll hier vergeudet werden. Jeder Kübel ist vorsorglich mit einer Ausstiegshilfe versehen, damit kein Tier zu Schaden kommt.
Meine Unachtsamkeit vor zwei Tagen hätte diesen schönen Gesellen (Laudakia stellio brachydactyla?) fast sein Leben gekostet. Zum Glück war ich aber rechtzeitig zur Stelle.

.
 




Schließen will ich diesen Bericht aus Paros wieder mit Seerosen (womit sonst?)


 


 


 



Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## PeterBoden (6. Juli 2014)

Hallo Elfriede,

deine Themen sind bei mir abonniert.

Sehr, sehr gern schaue ich mir deinen Teich samt seinen Umfeld an, da wo andere zwei, vielleicht drei Wochen Urlaub verbringen lebst du. Wenigstens einen großen Teil des Jahres. Das muß man erst einmal verarbeiten.


Selbst so eine Aussage wie 'gekauftes Wasser' führt uns hier in DE die Verschiedenheit der Biotope mit ihren Vorraussetzungen vor Augen.

Nochmals, danke für die Bilder!


----------



## Elfriede (6. Juli 2014)

Hallo Peter,

das freut mich sehr.
Es stimmt, ich habe es wirklich schön hier, aber trotzdem macht es einen großen Unterschied, ob man an einem schönen Ort 2-3 Wochen Urlaub macht  oder dort lebt und mit vielen Problemen zu kämpfen hat, die man auf hübschen Fotos nicht sieht.  Natürlich gilt das auch für den Norden, wenn es dort auch andere Probleme sein mögen. Mein größtes Problem hier ist natürlich die Wasserbeschaffung, denn wirklich nur selten gibt es im Winter so viel Regen um damit über ein Teichjahr zu kommen. Nach ganz trockenen Wintern gibt es manchmal  auch um viel Geld kein Wasser zu kaufen bzw. zu kleine Mengen für einen Teich meiner Größe.

MIt lieben Grüßen aus dem sommerlich heißen Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Eva-Maria (7. Juli 2014)

moin Elfriede,
das letzte Bild *seufz*.... solch' ein Bild würde ich ja
gar zu gern auch an meinem Teich machen, hier in Norddeutschland 
Ich darf zufrieden sein, wenn denn mal eine große Blüte auf dem Teich zu sehen ist.....
Dir einen schönen Sommer!


----------



## Elfriede (7. Juli 2014)

Hallo Eva-Maria,

die tropischen Seerosen auf dem letzten Bild sind Tinas, eine sehr robuste und wenig empfindliche Seerose, die bei dir in den zwei Hochsommermonaten eigentlich auch blühen müsste. Aber es gibt doch auch sehr blühfreudige, wunderschöne, winterharte Seerosen, da musst du dich sicher nicht mit einer einzigen Blüte begnügen, sofern du sie ausreichend mit Nährstoffen versorgst.

Auch ich wünsche dir einen schönen Sommer und sende liebe Grüße aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## jolantha (8. Juli 2014)

Hach, 
gib doch nicht so an !!  Ich hab auch Seerosen !!!  *Eine* einzige weiße Blüte 
Ach Elfriede, Ich liebe Deine Bilder .


----------



## Elfriede (8. Juli 2014)

Hallo Jolantha,



hier ein Angeber-Foto extra für dich:

 


Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## jolantha (8. Juli 2014)

Ha, haaaaaaaaaaa,
jetzt habe ich wenigstens ein schönes Hintergrundbild für meinen Laptop  
Sage mal ganz artig DANKE !! 
So schöne Bilder bekomme ich mit meinem Fotografierapparat gar nicht hin


----------



## Elfriede (8. Juli 2014)

Hallo Jolantha,

schön, dass dir das Foto gefällt, ich werde es meiner  klitzekleinen Kamera ausrichten, denn sie macht meine Fotos automatisch, weil ich selbst eine lausige Fotografin bin.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## ina1912 (9. Juli 2014)

Das sieht ja wunderschön aus!


----------



## Elfriede (28. Juli 2014)

Liebe Teichfreunde,

wie bereits das letzte Mal berichtet, musste ich den kleinen Teich reinigen um den Befall mit Cyanos zu verringern, den mir das Mikroskop anzeigte. Gebracht hat es nicht viel, denn auch im großen, freien Wasserkörper des Schwimmteichs sind mehr davon als mir lieb ist, auch wenn man sie ohne Mikroskop im klaren Wasser nicht sieht. Auch die vielen Kieselalgen sieht man mit freiem Auge nicht, aber sie sind sicher dafür verantwortlich, dass der Teich durch den braunen, schmierigen Belag, den sie am Boden und auf den Steinen bilden, leicht bräunlich erscheint.

Um die bakterielle Belastung im Schwimmteich zu verringern, brennt nachts die UVC-Lampe, - allerdings mit dem großen Nachteil, dass sich die braunen Rückstände noch zusätzlich auf demTeichboden absetzen. Einen Filter habe ich in meinem Teich nicht und absaugen kann ich den braunen Mulm auch nicht, weil ich heuer mit dem Wasser besonders sparen muss. Also bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig, als die im Sonnenschein reichlich aufschwimmenden Sedimente täglich fleißig abzuschöpfen, - denn trübe oder gar Regentage (Ruhetage) gibt es auf Paros im Sommer nicht, die Sonne scheint immer und treibt den Belag täglich an die Oberfläche. Aber ich habe mir inzwischen ein ganz hervorragend geeignetes Keschermodell gebastelt, mit dem die Abschöpferei ruck-zuck erledigt ist. Ich habe Fotos davon gemacht, weil ich denke, dieser Kescher könnte vielen Usern nützlich sein, die zur Zeit auch an ihren Teichen stehen und geduldig die unschönen Fladen von der Teichoberfläche schöpfen.

           


Das Schöne an diesem Kescher ist, dass ich ihn nicht ständig Abspritzen muss und dass nichts mehr zurück in den Teich gelangt, alles bleibt in den zwei Strumpfsäcken eingeschlossen. Der Trichter sammelt die Flocken oder Fladen ein und hält den Dreck wirklich in den Säcken fest. Wenn sie gefüllt sind lege ich den Kescher beiseite und lasse ihn gut abtropfen, denn dann lässt sich die entwässerte, kompakte Masse ganz leicht aus den Säcken schütten und der Kescher ist wieder einsatzbereit. Als Gerüst diente mir ein Fisch- oder Schmetterlingsnetz aus dem Spielzeugladen mit 30cm Durchmesser und eine normale Strumpfhose, deren Beine ich auf die gewünschte Sacklänge abgeschnitten und mit Knoten verschlossen habe. Ein ausgedienter Kescher würde sicher auch gehen, wenn man eine so große Strumpfhose (Bundweite) zur Verfügung hätte.

Abgesehen von der Abschöpferei, die sich jeden Sommer wiederholt und die sich wahrscheinlich auch mit einem Filter nicht ganz vermeiden ließe, bin ich mit dem Teich heuer sehr zufrieden.

Es scheint tatsächlich so zu sein, dass die Überläufe aus dem kleinen, veralgten Teich den darunter liegenden Teichrand mit gerade so vielen Nährstoffen versorgen, dass dort endlich einige Pflanzen wachsen und sich vermehren. Zu meiner besonderen Freude wachsen (nach Jahren) nun auch die __ Sumpfschwertlilien und zwei __ Sumpfhibiskus-Pflanzen, deren Blüten das Highlight des heurigen Sommers bedeuten würden, denn Blüten, außer von Seerosen, sind eine Rarität in meinem Teich.

Und so schaut mein Teichrand zur Zeit aus:

 


 


 


 



Es ist im Moment so heiß hier, dass man selbst das viel zu warme Teichwasser (32°) noch als Abkühlung empfindet. Aber es ist  herrlich mit Blick aufs Meer zu schwimmen.

 


 


Mehr Arbeit, als angenommen, machen die tropischen Seerosen. Sie produzieren mit ihren dicken Stängeln und Blättern und dem schnellen Wachstum sehr viel organische Masse. Täglich sind mindestens 50 verwelkte Blüten, viele Kindel und Blätter zu entfernen, die sich sonst im Teich sehr schnell matschig zersetzen würden. Besonders die dutzendweise anfallenden Kindel muss ich immer im Auge behalten und rechtzeitig entfernen, bevor sie sich von der Mutterpflanze lösen und irgendwo ansiedeln können.

Aber natürlich machen mir die herrlichen Blüten auch jeden Tag viel Freude, wie etwa der Strauß aus violetten Blüten oder auf dem letzten Foto in Gelb (Texas Dawn) und Blauviolett ( Tina).


 


 


Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## ina1912 (29. Juli 2014)

Mensch Elfriede,  das sieht ja wieder paradiesisch aus, wie auf Postkarten! 
Kannste wirklich stolz drauf sein, vor allem, weil es ja Deiner hartnäckigen Arbeit und Deinem Durchhaltevermögen zu verdanken ist! 
Lg ina


----------



## Elfriede (30. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

meine Freude ist groß, denn die erste Hibiskusblüte hat sich heute schon  geöffnet, früher als erwartet. Sie ist sehr schön und eidrucksvoll, auch wenn sie durch ihre Größe nicht so recht zu meinen anderen, sehr bescheidenen Pflanzen im Teich passt.

 


 


  


Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## rut49 (31. Juli 2014)

Hallo Elfriede,
deine Geduld wird doch reichlich belohnt. Was für tolle Foto´s - man kann dich nur um deinen schönen Besitz beneiden. Es muß traumhaft sein, dort im Urlaub zu sein. Natürlich  machen dir die Witterungsverhältnisse zu schaffen, aber belohnt wirst du durch die zahlreiche Blütenpracht im Teich und drumherum. 
Weiterhin schöne Tage in deinem Urlaubsparadies.
Regina


----------



## Tottoabs (31. Juli 2014)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Besonders die dutzendweise anfallenden Kindel muss ich immer im Auge behalten und rechtzeitig entfernen, bevor sie sich von der Mutterpflanze lösen und irgendwo ansiedeln können.


 Also ein blaues oder zwei könntest du gerne richtung Deutschland schicken.....Das währe über E-Bay schon bald eine Geldquelle.


----------



## Elfriede (1. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Ina, hallo Regina,

auch wenn Paros tatsächlich ein Urlaubsparadies ist und natürlich auch auf den Fotos so aussieht, habe ich  diese wunderbare Insel nie aus diesem  Blickwinkel betrachtet. Aber ein Paradies ist es für mich allemal, auch wenn ich selbst mit  Badeurlaub und Wassersport nichts am Hut habe. 

Mein großes Interesse gilt dem Teich hier auf der Insel, er stellt für mich immer noch eine große Herausforderung dar, ein andauerndes Experiment sozusagen, das nie langweilt und bei dem eher die kleinen Erfolge zählen und einfach die Freude daran.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (1. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Totto,
ich habe hier schon öfter geschrieben, dass man lebendes Pflanzenmaterial von hier aus  besser nicht verschicken sollte, denn der Transportweg ist viel zu lang und die Post zu langsam und viel zu teuer. Auch umgekehrt, von Deutschland zu einer der griechischen Inseln, dauert der Transport von Pflanzen einfach zu  lange. Außerdem gibt es hier am Land kein Postamt um die Ecke, das einzige Postamt gibt es in der Stadt, wie man den Hauptort hier nennt. In großem Stil werden hier firmeneigene LKW und innergriechische +  internationale Fährverbindungen für Transporte nach Deutschland genützt.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (12. Sep. 2014)

Liebe Teichfreunde,

immer noch ist es hier auf Paros sehr heiß. Viele Inselbewohner sind der Meinung, dass die Hitze dieses Sommers schlimmer war als andere Jahre. Ich habe das nicht so empfunden, aber tatsächlich gab es viel weniger Wind und sogar tagelange Windstille, was hier ungewöhnlich ist und die gefühlte Temperatur höher erscheinen lässt.

Wie auch immer, mein Teich hat die größten Herausforderungen eines heißen Sommers wieder gut und völlig problemlos überstanden. Auch wenn die Tage noch sommerlich heiß sind, brauche ich für heuer keine Probleme mehr zu fürchten, denn die Tage sind bereits wesentlich kürzer, die Nächte kühler und die Wassertemperatur ist auf 28° zurückgegangen. Auf diesem Foto lässt sich aber gut erkennen, wie sich Hitze und Trockenheit außerhalb des Teichs auswirken,- kein Grashalm überlebt hier den Sommer ohne ständige Wasserzuführung.

   

Das Wasser war den ganzen Sommer über klar. Im Schwimmteich gab es keine sichtbaren Algen und die unsichtbaren, mikroskopisch kleinen Cyanobakterien und Kieselalgen konnte ich mit der UVC-Lampe gut in Schach halten, wenn auch immer noch mehr als genug davon vorhanden sind, wie gelegentliche Proben im Mikroskop zeigen. Ihre Dichte ist aber nicht so hoch um zu einer Wassertrübung zu führen. Allerdings musste ich durch die UVC-Verwendung mehr aufsteigenden Mulm abschöpfen als andere Jahre. UVC- Lampen ohne Filter zu verwenden ist natürlich nicht optimal und deshalb auch nicht üblich.

Etwas umständlich (weil täglich zu reinigen), aber dennoch hilfreich ist der Filterstrumpf an der Schwekraftleitung. Diese Leitung führt von der tiefsten Teichstelle in eine 300 Liter Absetztonne. In einer zweiten Tonne liegt die Pumpe zur Wasserversorgung der höher gelegenen Außenbecken. Dank Filterstrumpf und einer großen Anzahl kleiner Blasenschnecken waren und sind diese zwei Tonnen heuer immer blitzsauber.
Dieses Foto zeigt unzählige dieser nützlichen Tierchen auf dem Filterstrumpf.

 


Meine zwei Luftheber funktionieren nach wie vor gut, sie bewegen das Wasser nachts ausreichend aber moderat (Rücksicht auf die vielen Seerosen), mit Ausnahme von zwei kleinen Teichbereichen, die ich aber mit zwei zusätzlichen, 30 cm langen Lüftersteinen sehr gut versorgen kann, weil die Luftpumpe stark genug ist.

Wasserwerte kann ich keine benennen, denn außer pH- Messstäbchen aus der Apotheke habe ich heuer keinerlei Messutensilien zur Verfügung. Der pH-Wert der Messstäbchen mit 7 ist für mich zwar fast unglaublich, aber er scheint dem Teich gut zu tun. Es gab keine biogenen Entkalkungen mehr, wie sonst üblich in meinem Teich und das Wachstum der Pflanzen hat sich sogar gebessert. Besonders profitiert haben die __ Sumpfschwertlilien, die bisher kaum wahrnehmbar waren, jetzt aber den Teichrand gut sichtbar begrünen. Blüten allerdings gab es so gut wie keine außer Seerosen wie jedes Jahr, aber  zu meiner Freude auch einige schöne, große Hibiskusblüten.





 


 


   


 




Reinigend eingegriffen habe ich bisher nirgendwo im Teich. Zu dicke Biofilme haben sich von selbst abgelöst, so dass der Teich, besonders aber die Teichwände recht sauber erscheinen.
Mein Gießwasser ziehe ich heuer mittels Gartenschlauch in Schwerkraft vom Teichboden ab. Damit kann ich einen guten Teil der UVC- Rückstände aus aus dem Teich schaffen. ohne  den großen Wasserverlust durch den Einsatz des Schlammsaugers (6000 Liter/h) in Kauf nehmen zu müssen. Eine Boden-Absaugung vor dem Winter werde ich aber durchführen.
Insgesamt war und bin ich mit dem Teich heuer wieder sehr zufrieden und hoffe, dass es bis zu meiner Abreise Ende Oktober oder Anfang November so bleiben wird.

 


 


 




In Kürze wird hier auf der Insel die Natur aus ihrer sommerlichen Vegetationspause erwachen und frisches Grün hervorbringen. Meinen winterharten Seerosen wird das allerdings nichts mehr nützen, denn trotz sommerlicher Wärme fangen sie immer schon Ende August mit ihrer Wintervorbereitung an. Die Tropischen hingegen blühen immer noch sehr reichlich, aber man sieht ihnen an, dass ihre Düngekegel aufgebraucht sind. Junge Blätter und Blüten wachsen zwar noch in Fülle nach, aber sie sind kleiner als noch vor einem Monat. Nachdüngen will ich sie heuer nicht mehr, damit ich bei der Wintervorbereitung des Teichs nicht unmäßig viele Blüten und Blätter entfernen muss und damit auch nicht mehr so viel nachwächst. Zwar verlangsamt sich das Wachstum hier im Winter, aber eine Winterruhe wie im Norden gibt es hier nicht. Meine tropischen Seerosen blühen oft bis Weihnachten, wie ich von Freunden weiß, die ganzjährig auf der Insel bleiben.

Meinen heutigen Bericht will ich einmal nicht mit Seerosen beenden, sondern mit einem Blick am Abend von meiner Terrasse zur Nachbarinsel Antiparos. Die Aufnahme (ohne Stativ) ist nicht gut gelungen, aber vielleicht kann sie trotzdem die schöne Abendstimmung vermitteln, die ich hier auf der Insel besonders liebe.


 



Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## jolantha (13. Sep. 2014)

Elfriede,
bedanke mich auch mal wieder für Deine " ich werde neidisch " Bilder . 
Bei uns sind es grade mal 14 Grad und Nieselregen !!!!
Da muß man ja zum Neidhammel mutieren


----------



## troll20 (13. Sep. 2014)

Also ich bin dafür das nächste HGT bei Elfriede zu machen.
Das möchte ich doch zu gerne mal in live sehen. 
Einfach nur schön. 

LG René


----------



## meinereiner (13. Sep. 2014)

Also z.B. in Lavrion eine Segeljacht chartern, und dann nach Paros schippern. 

Servus
 Robert


----------



## Elfriede (13. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Jolantha, René und Robert,
.
ja, es ist wirklich schön hier und es freut mich sehr, dass euch mein Bericht aus Paros gefallen hat.

@jolantha, neidisch bin ich auch, wenn ich die Blüten in nördlichen Teichen ansehe, wie __ Iris, __ Hechtkraut, __ Pfeilkraut, __ Schwanenblume & Co. Ich habe diese Pflanzen auch alle im Teich, aber sie bleiben fast immer blütenlos. Mit der Temperatur bin ich hier allerdings wirklich besser dran, heute 32°.

@ René, diese Idee war hier öfter schon im Gespräch, aber mit der Durchführung müsste man wohl auf die Fertigstellung des neuen Flughafens warten.

@ Robert, erst vor wenigen Tagen ist einer meiner Nachbarn mit seinem Segelschiff hier angekommen. Er ist Pensionist und so hat es ihm nichts ausgemacht, irgendwo zwei Tage auf Wind zu warten und hat diese Wartezeit wohl auch eingeplant, denn er kam pünktlich zu einer Verabredung am Dienstag um 16 Uhr. Für ein Teichtreffen würde sich ein Segelschiff wohl eher nicht eignen, die Ägäis ist unberechenbar.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## meinereiner (13. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Elfriede,

kein Wind? Kein Problem, dafür hat ja jedes Segelboot auch einen Motor. Wir waren vor drei Jahren mit einer Segelyacht unterwegs. Eben von Lavrion weg, und unter anderem auch auf Paros. In der Bucht ganz oben im Norden. Und haben auch damals ziemlich viel motoren müssen. Dieses Jahr waren wir auf Kos, und von dort Richtung Samos und wieder zurück. Diesmal (End Mai bis Anfang Juni) mit mehr Wind, aber es war auch kälter, aber schön war es trotzdem wieder.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## meinereiner (13. Sep. 2014)

Hab gerade bemerkt, dass ich da offensichlich schon zwei Mitsegler hätte? 
Oder interpretiere ich das falsch b.. & b.. ?


----------



## bekamax (13. Sep. 2014)

hi,
stimmt schon, würde mir wirklich gefallen! Hatten auch gerade einen Skipper zu Besuch.... Seufz... Sonne acchhh.

Wir in der Steiermark, Kärnten und südl. Burgenland versinken gerade in Wasser!

Aber ich gebe mich gerne mit Bildern zufrieden...

Liebe, liebe Elfriede, hast noch ein paar Sommer-Sonnen-Bilder vom Teich mit Aussicht für uns Kärntner, Burgenländer und Steirer?
(Korrektur, weil gerade in den Nachrichten gesehen.)


----------



## Elfriede (14. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Karin,

Bilder vom Teich mit Aussicht müsste ich erst suchen und dazu ist es heute schon  zu spät, denn hier ist es schon fast 1/2 3 Uhr. Aber "herzliche Grüße mit blauem Himmel" für meine Landsleute will ich noch hochladen.

 


Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## bekamax (14. Sep. 2014)

Guten Morgen Elfriede,
lieben, herzlichen Dank!


----------



## Eva-Maria (14. Sep. 2014)

okay Elfriede,
jetzt hat's mich komplett geflasht.... wann dürfen wir kommen,
Teich besichtigen.... wie is' mir schnurz, wenn's sein muss...
auch mit motorisiertem Segelboot


----------



## troll20 (14. Sep. 2014)

Ach mit dem Auto sind das ja nur 3000 km ca. von Berlin.  Das geht ja noch.
Nur ziemlich verwirrende Fähren Möglichkeiten bietet das Navi an 

LG René


----------



## Tottoabs (14. Sep. 2014)

Und jeder nimmt ein paar von diesen Kindeln mit,  damit sie nicht so viele wegwerfen muss......

6000 km bei der An- und Abreise mit dem Auto ist aber schon ein bisschen viel für ein Wochenende......
Habe zwar schon mal mit dem Motorrad 970 km an einem Tag abgeradelt und mit dem Auto auch schon mehr aber Von Freitag bis Sonntag ist das schon eine Aufgabe 

32 Std über Östreich und 42 Std durch Italien ein Weg .....Vielleich sollte ich da die Schiffahrtsrouten noch mal besser studieren.


----------



## Elfriede (15. Sep. 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Eva-Maria, das klingt ja ernst, fast so, als wolltest du schon packen. Aber Spaß beiseite, es ist zu früh über einen Termin zu sprechen, denn eine Reise nach Paros ist mit einem Wochenendausflug von Deutschland oder Österreich in ein Nachbarland nicht zu vergleichen und ist auch nicht so einfach zu organisieren, wie ich aus langjähriger, eigener Erfahrung weiß.
Die Möglichkeiten mit Flugzeug, Fähre und Auto habe ich hier schon einmal aufgezeigt und selbst schon alle Kombinationen in Anspruch genommen, mit guten und schlechten Erfahrungen. Mit einem Segelschiff bin ich allerdings noch nie gereist, klingt aber interessant, weil man dadurch nicht auf die innergriechischen Fähren angewiesen ist, deren Anschlusszeiten ( bei einem Flug nach Athen ) häufig eine Nächtigung erzwingen.
Es ist eine lange Reise, wie René und Totto schon sagten und ich bin schon neugierig auf eure eigenen Recherchen. Mir steht die Suche für meine Heimreise auch noch bevor.
Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (16. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Elfriede,

Deine Berichte und Bilder sind immer wie ein Kurzurlaub für mich  


Liebe Grüße,

Knut


----------



## Elfriede (16. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Knut,

es freut mich sehr, dass dir meine Berichte und Bilder aus Paros gefallen und dir sogar Urlaubsgefühle vermitteln können.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (11. Okt. 2014)

Liebe Teichfreunde,

nach dem ersten, langersehnten Regen dieser Saison und einer stürmischen Woche wird es auch hier herbstlich. Die Tage sind inzwischen zwar wieder sehr warm, aber abends und nachts kann man einen Pullover schon durchaus gebrauchen. Auch das Teichwasser ist mit knapp 24° schon recht frisch.

Zum Glück habe ich im Wasser nicht mehr viel zu tun, denn die winterharten Seerosen bringen nur mehr wenige Blätter und vereinzelte Blüten an die Oberfläche und  den tropischen Seerosen kann ich täglich einige Blätter außerhalb des Wassers abnehmen und sie so bis zu meiner Abreise stark verkleinern.


 


 


Ins Wasser gehe ich nur mehr um zu schwimmen und dazu ist die Temperatur gerade richtig, sie wird aber die nächsten Tage sicher weiter abkühlen, denn ein kühler Wind hat bereits eingesetzt.

Vor einigen Tagen habe ich mit der herbstlichen Teichreinigung begonnen, wie immer zuerst mit dem Rückschnitt der Seesimsen, die sich heuer zu sehr ausgebreitet haben. Einige der Pflanzen hat mein Mann deshalb mit dem Wurzelstock entfernt um den __ Sumpfschwertlilien mehr Platz zu verschaffen. Sie sind diesen Sommer erstmals sichtbar gewachsen und ich hoffe sehr, dass sie mir erhalten bleiben und sich vermehren werden um mein ursprüngliches Ziel zu erreichen: Einen dichten Teichrand aus Sumpfschwertlilien.


 


Nicht gut gewachsen, aber immerhin nicht eingegangen sind meine Vallisineria und roten Ludwigia aus meinem Versuch mit __ Aquarienpflanzen, während sich der brasilianische __ Wassernabel zu meiner Freude munter ausbreitet.

Immer im Herbst mache ich auch die höher gelegenen Außenbecken, wie den kleinen Teich und zwei weitere sauber, in denen das krause __ Laichkraut besonders gut wächst. Auch die vergrabenen Regentonnen 1+2 werden  einschließlich Pumpe gut gereinigt. Kurz vor meiner Abreise will ich auch den Teichboden absaugen, denn im Winter wird der Regen mehr als genug Nährstoffe aus dem „überdüngten“ Garten über mir  (durch die porösen Felsen) einbringen, von Flugsand und Blättern ganz abgesehen.

Luftheber und UVC-Lampe baue ich vor meiner Abreise aus, nur die Pumpe für die Wasserversorgung der Außenbecken wird auch während meiner fünfmonatigen Abwesenheit durchlaufen und natürlich auch die automatische Wasserzufuhr aus der Zisterne. Um sichtbare Algen muss ich mir in meinem Teich wohl kaum Sorgen machen, dazu ist das Wasser zu arm an Nährstoffen.
Die diversen, im klaren Wasser nicht sichtbaren Cyanos, die ich in jeder Probe durch das Mikroskop beobachten kann werde ich aber sicher nicht loswerden, denn sie kommen selbst mit kleinsten Nährstoffresten noch  gut zurecht. Cyanos und andere Mikroorganismen zu beobachten macht mir aber große Freude, auch wenn ich nicht viele davon bestimmen kann, ich genieße einfach ihre Schönheit und Vielfalt, wie auf folgenden Aufnahmen:


            


 



In 14 Tagen sollten alle Arbeiten im und am Teich abgeschlossen sein, denn dann steht noch die Olivenernte an. Die australischen Ficus-Bäume als Schattenspender über dem kleinen Teich hat mein Mann schon sehr kräftig verkleinert und ausgelichtet, sie machten schon zu viel Schatten und zu viel Mist im Teich durch Blüten, übergroße Blätter und massenhaft Früchte.


 


 


Den Teich betreffend gab es heuer keinerlei Probleme, meine Rückreise nach Österreich hingegen gestaltet sich dieses Jahr besonders schwierig. Seit Juni stehe ich bereits auf der Warteliste für einen Flug von Paros nach Athen, - ohne Erfolg. Wahrscheinlich werde ich mit der Fähre reisen müssen mit einer Nächtigung in Athen, was mit schwerem Gepäck kein Vergnügen ist, zumal sich der Flughafen zur Fortsetzung der Heimreise weit außerhalb der Stadt befindet. Dass der neue Flughafenbau hier auf Paros zügig voranschreitet ist zwar tröstlich und erfreulich, aber an die angekündigte Fertigstellung für 2015 glaubt hier niemand so recht. Aber schön wäre es, denn die schwierigen An- und Abreisen nerven mich von Jahr zu Jahr mehr. Dafür aber entschädigt mich mein Teich, er funktioniert von  Jahr zu Jahr besser.


 


Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Eva-Maria (12. Okt. 2014)

moin Elfriede,
aaahhhhh Dein Bericht und die Fotos ..... wähnte ich mich doch gerade
für einen Moment auf einer griechischen Sonneninsel 
Mir fällt immer wieder nur ein... toll, toll, toll....
beschwerliche Anreise oder nicht, solch' eine Sommerresidenz,
davon träumen wir doch alle nur!
Habt noch eine gute Zeit und für uns gern noch das eine oder andere Bild....


----------



## ina1912 (12. Okt. 2014)

Liebe Elfriede, 
Deine Anlage sieht von Jahr zu Jahr schöner aus, die Teichpflanzen sind wunderbar gewachsen und die Bäume rundherum sehen auch sehr malerisch aus! Da hast Du wirklich ganze Arbeit geleistet.  Ich wünsche Dir noch gutes Gelingen für die Wintervorbereitungen und eine möglichst stressfreie Heimreise!
viele Grüße von Ina


----------



## Elfriede (13. Okt. 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ja, du hast recht, Eva-Maria, ich sollte mich nicht über die schwierigen An- und Abreisen beklagen, da ich dazwischen immer 7 herrliche Monate hier auf  Paros verbringen kann und auch sehr dankbar dafür bin.

Ina, mit den Wintervorbereitungen im und am Teich komme ich gut voran und  um den Garten kümmert sich mein Mann. Er weiß schon jetzt nicht mehr wohin mit dem Schnittgut von Bäumen und Sträuchern, obwohl das meiste Schnittgut erst nach der Olivenernte anfällt.

Vielen Dank auch  für eure lieben Reisewünsche.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## jolantha (13. Okt. 2014)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Vielen Dank auch für eure lieben Reisewünsche.



Meine Güte, ist es schon wieder soweit ? 
Dann heißt es ja wieder warten, aufs nächste Jahr mit schönen Bildern 
Auch ich wünsche Dir eine gute Heimreise.


----------



## Elfriede (16. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Anne,

ja, in 14 Tagen ist es so weit und ich danke dir für deine Reisewünsche. Noch haben wir alle Hände voll zu tun. Der Garten ist aber bereits ausgelichtet, endlich kann ich auch das kleine Kirchlein auf dem Berg über mir wieder sehen.

sehen.    

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## jolantha (16. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Elfriede,
die Temperaturen sind bei dir aber bestimmt noch ein bißchen besser als hier. 
Es sind mal grade 12 ° und diesig .


----------



## Elfriede (16. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Anne,

ja, die Temperaturen hier sind noch sehr, sehr angenehm, selbst jetzt nach Mitternacht sitze ich mit meinem Laptop noch auf der Terrasse und genieße die warme, windstille Nacht. Der Teich hat auch noch immer 24°. Ungemütlich könnte es am Sonntag und Montag werden, es soll stürmisch werden, aber dann wieder fast windstill und warm bis zu meiner Abreise.
Herbstlich  bunt sind hier nur die Blätter meiner kleinen, tropischen Seerosen am Teichrand, die ich noch nicht abgeschnitten habe. Ein Ersatz für die herbstliche Farbenpracht des Nordens sind sie freilich nicht.

 

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## jolantha (17. Okt. 2014)

Elfriede,
ich finde unsere Herbstpracht nicht wirklich toll. 
Weil --- das landet alles in meinem Garten :
      Wohne nämlich am Wald


----------



## Elfriede (18. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Anne,
,
einen Garten und Teich so nahe am Wald zu haben stelle ich mir zwar sehr schön aber in der Pflege nicht einfach vor. Ich bin erstaunt, dass alles noch so grün ist, sofern deine Fotos aktuell sind. Bei herbstlicher Farbenpracht dachte ich eigentlich  an die wundervoll bunten Blätter der Bäume und Sträucher, die für mich den Herbst im Norden ausmachen, aber dazu ist es wohl noch zu früh. Herbstlicher Blattabwurf ist hier auf Paros kein Thema, denn Wälder gibt es hier nicht und die Olivenbäume behalten ihr grünes Blattwerk, die gepflanzten und bewässerten Bäume in den Gärten ebenfalls. Wild wachsende Bäume in der Landschaft gibt es nur vereinzelt.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## bekamax (18. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Elfriede,
heuer ist´s leider auch hier in der Weststeiermark nicht wirklich herbstlich farbenprächtig. Außer dem wilden __ Wein kann ich leider nichts buntes entdecken. Das Laub fällt aber schon ein bisserl. Komisches Jahr.
Wünsche dir/euch auch eine gute und einfache Heimreise!


----------



## jolantha (18. Okt. 2014)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Hallo Anne,
> ,
> einen Garten und Teich so nahe am Wald zu haben stelle ich mir zwar sehr schön aber in der Pflege nicht einfach vor. Ich bin erstaunt, dass alles noch so grün ist, sofern deine Fotos aktuell sind.
> 
> ...


Elfriede, sooo ganz aktuell sind die Bilder nicht, sind von Mitte September, also gut 4 Wochen alt. 
Aber schön herbstlich kann ich den Wald jetzt nicht nennen, es ist eher alles kackbraun und verwelkt.


----------



## Elfriede (19. Okt. 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

jetzt bin ich natürlich neugierig wie es daheim in Osttirol mit der herbstlichen Farbenpracht aussehen wird, die mich in der Regel bei meiner Rückkehr nach Österreich überrascht und fasziniert. Hier zeigt nur der Abendhimmel im Herbst diese schönen, romantischen Farbstimmungen.

 

Wie von den äußerst verlässlichen Wetterprognosen hier auf Paros angekündigt, war heute ein sehr stürmischer Tag und auch morgen wird der Wind noch nicht nachlassen. Dienstag und Mittwoch werden wir aber gutes Erntewetter für unsere Oliven haben, aber Eile ist geboten, denn am Donnerstag wird  es regnen und die Temperatur auf 19° sinken.

Fotografieren war heute durch den heftigen Wind nicht einfach, ich denke, man sieht es den Aufnahmen an.

 


 


 


 


 


Mit einem Blick in den Süden grüße ich herzlich aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## bekamax (19. Okt. 2014)

Wahnsinn!

Hallo Elfriede,
der Ausblick ist genial!
LG Karin


----------



## Elfriede (27. Okt. 2014)

Liebe Teichfreunde,

ein letztes Mal melde ich mich heute aus Paros, denn es ist Zeit wieder Abschied von der Insel zu nehmen, in wenigen Tagen werde ich abreisen.

Die Oliven sind geerntet und gepresst, die Bäume beschnitten und der Teich ist gereinigt und gut für den Winter vorbereitet. Luftheber, Skimmer, UVC, Luftpumpe und Schläuche sind abgebaut und gereinigt und lagern bereits im Werkzeugschuppen.

Die letzten Tage waren stürmisch und kühl, der angekündigte, starke Regen ist aber leider ausgeblieben, es gab nur einige kurze Regenschauer, die den ausgetrockneten Boden kaum benetzten,- schade!

Der Teich schaut, wie immer nach der Wintervorbereitung,  ziemlich nackt und kahl aus, nur die tropischen Seerosen und einige Texas Dawn blühen noch, völlig unbeeindruckt von dem starken Rückschnitt und von den stürmischen __ Winden.

 

 


 


Aus Zeitmangel füge ich noch (eher wahllos) einige Fotos an:

                     


 


 



Diese Aussicht am Abend wird mir besonders fehlen, wenn ich wieder in Osttirol sein werde, umgeben von hohen, schneebedeckten  Bergen.


 

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## bekamax (27. Okt. 2014)

Liebe Grüße und eine gute, angenehme Reise, Elfriede!
Hier ist es mittlerweile richtig herbstlich/winterlich geworden; ich denke, gerade bei euch in Osttirol wird es dann jetzt wohl auch soweit sein. Letzte Woche hatten wir sogar schon Schnee am Gaberl! Incl. Schneewind bei uns herunten.

Der Ausblick bei dir auf Paros ist dermaßen genial... ich kann mich gar nicht sattsehen. Mei, wär das schön, diese Aussicht das ganze Jahr über genießen zu können!


----------



## Tottoabs (27. Okt. 2014)

Schöne Reise, bin schon richtig gespannt wie dein Betonring jetzt aussieht.


----------



## Eva-Maria (27. Okt. 2014)

Gute Reise, Elfriede!
Genieße den Blick auf schneebedeckte Berge....
eh Du Dich versiehst... packst Du schon wieder Koffer 
Ich war heute kurzärmlig Rad fahren, bei 18°C und
strahlendem Sonnenschein.... nicht schlecht für Ende Oktober
in Norddeutschland. Für  mich könnt's glatt so bleiben bis
März 2015 und dann stracks in den Frühling!


----------



## Elfriede (27. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Karin,

vielen Dank für deine lieben Reisewünsche.
Ja, ich fürchte auch, dass es in Osttirol schon Schnee geben wird, wenn ich dort ankommen werde. Leider lässt sich meine schöne Aussicht hier nicht einpacken und mitnehmen

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (27. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Totto,
da bin ich auch gespannt. Ich befürchte aber, dass der Betonring auch noch über den Winter so bleiben wird wie er ist, da mich  nach meiner Rückkehr heuer andere  wichtige Arbeiten am Haus erwarten, die noch vor  Wintereinbruch erledigt werden müssen.

Mit Dank für deine guten Reisewünsche und lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (27. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Eva-Maria,

du hast ja recht, die Zeit vergeht rasend schnell und nicht jeder hat die Lienzer Dolomiten vor der __ Nase, die aus der warmen Stube betrachtet wirklich beeindruckend sind.

18° Ende Oktober ist für Norddeutschland wirklich beachtlich, wärmer war es gestern auch hier auf Paros nicht. Ich wünsche dir, dass es noch eine Weile so warm und schön bleibt.

Für deine Reisewünsche bedanke ich mich herzlich und schicke liebe Grüße aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## jolantha (27. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Elfriede,
auch von mir gute Reisewünsche, Du meldest Dich ja bestimmt, wenn Du heile angekommen bist.


----------



## Elfriede (28. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Anne,

auch dir vielen Dank für deine guten Reisewünsche und ich melde mich bestimmt aus Osttirol. Bei so vielen, guten Wünschen für eine gute Reise kann ja gar nichts schief gehen.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Echinopsis (28. Okt. 2014)

Besten Dank für die aktuellen Updates liebe Elfriede.
Wie immer sind Deine Bilder ein Traum und es ist mir eine Freude Deine Berichte dieses Jahr wieder zu lesen!


----------



## Elfriede (28. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Daniel,

dass dir meine Berichte und Bilder aus Paros gut gefallen freut mich sehr.
Vielen Dank für dein Lob und liebe Grüße aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Tottoabs (28. Okt. 2014)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Hallo Totto,
> da bin ich auch gespannt. Ich befürchte aber, dass der Betonring auch noch über den Winter so bleiben wird wie er ist, da mich nach meiner Rückkehr heuer andere wichtige Arbeiten am Haus erwarten,



Mache trotz allem ein Bild.


----------



## Elfriede (28. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Totto,

mache ich bestimmt!

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## RKurzhals (29. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Elfriede,
als einer Deiner "treuen" Leser freue ich mich immer wieder über Deine neuen Beiträge, die schönen Bilder. Vor allem freut mich, dass Dein Teich von Jahr zu Jahr besser aussieht. Da wir als berufstätige Menschen nur einen kleine Teil unserer Lebenszeit fürs Hobby zur Verfügung haben, darf ich wohl behaupten, dass das Forum einem dabei hilft. Ist zumindest bei mir so .


----------



## Elfriede (5. Nov. 2014)

Hallo Rolf,

nach meiner Rückkehr nach Österreich hatte ich keine Internetverbindung mehr, deshalb meine verspätete Antwort.
Du schreibst, dass mein Teich von Jahr zu Jahr besser aussieht, was mich sehr freut, auch wenn ich das selbst nicht wirklich  objektiv beurteilen kann. Ganz sicher aber ist er inzwischen sehr viel leichter zu pflegen und machte mir besonders heuer viel Freude. 
Deine Betrachtung zum Forum trifft auch auf mich zu und ich bin sehr dankbar für die unschätzbare Hilfe, die ich seit fast  zehn Jahren erhalten habe, ich bin nämlich schon seit 8.November 2004 dabei.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Osttirol
Elfriede


----------



## bekamax (5. Nov. 2014)

Hallo Elfriede,
schön zu hören, dass du gut in deiner Heimat angekommen bist. Ich hoffe die Reise war nicht zu mühsam?
Das Wetter dürfte ja mitgespielt haben, sodass du nicht ganz so extreme Temperaturunterschiede hattest wie sonst üblich?
GLG Karin


----------



## Elfriede (6. Nov. 2014)

Hallo Teichfreunde,

nach einer langen, etwas beschwerlichen Reise bin ich zu Allerheiligen bei herrlich warmen Wetter wieder in Osttirol angekommen, rechtzeitig für eine reichliche __ Kiwi - und Nashi Ernte. Die Jostabeeren haben sich wohl die Vögel restlos geholt und mir nur einige wundervoll rot gefärbte Blätter gelassen. Noch reichlicher als andere Jahre ist die Ernte an Topinambur-Knollen ausgefallen, die Stauden waren etwa 4m hoch. Auch die restlichen Weintrauben und Edelkastanien sind bereits eingesammelt, viel davon haben uns die tierischen Erntehelfer allerdings nicht übrig gelassen.


       



Der Garten sah bei unserer Ankunft ziemlich verwildert aus, besonders der kleine Teich, den ich schon seit zwei Jahren in ein Sumpfbeet umwandeln will, aber entweder war er vor meiner Abreise noch nicht völlig eisfrei oder es war nach meiner Rückkehr im November schon zu kalt.

 



Vor drei Tagen schien mir das Wetter für diese Arbeit optimal: blauer Himmel und ungewöhnlich warm für November. Doch es kam ganz anders als erwartet, denn seit gestern regnet es in Strömen und das Wetter soll laut Wetterbericht noch schlechter werden: Starkregenwarnung für Osttirol und Oberkärnten!  Wie es mit dem kleinen Teichlein im Betonring also weitergehen wird, darüber werde ich aber hoffentlich in einigen Tagen im geeigneten Thread berichten können, denn hier in diesem Thread soll es ja nur um meinen Teich auf Paros gehen.


Aus Paros habe ich mich ja noch wenige Tage vor meiner Abreise gemeldet, deshalb will ich mich auf einen kurzen Nachtrag beschränken, angeregt durch einige Fotos, die ich noch in der Kamera hatte.

Auf diesem Foto kann man schon  gut die Knospen meiner Farfugium japonica – Pflanze erkennen, leider haben sich die gelben Blüten vor meiner Abreise nicht mehr geöffnet.

 


Erstmals in der langen Geschichte meines Teiches scheinen sich auch Pflanzen am feuchten Teichrand  anzusiedeln, Samolus Valerandi (Salzbunge) hat sich ausgesamt. Ich will sie dort belassen und hoffe, dass sie auch wachsen werden, denn diese Pflanze ist vom Aussterben bedroht, besonders auf Paros, weil es einfach zu trocken ist und es weder Flüsse noch natürliche Feuchtgebiete gibt.

 


Diese Sumpfcalla habe ich schon mindestens 10-12 Jahre, sie wächst nicht, aber sie geht auch nicht ein. Jedes Jahr treibt sie 4 kleine Blätter aus, wird höchstens 15 cm hoch und hat noch nie geblüht, obwohl sie immer gesund und frisch wirkt.

 



Auch die Vallisneria in meinem Teich leben  noch, aber Wachstum war heuer kaum zu erkennen. Sie produzierten nur wenige Ableger und kaum grüne, flutende Blätter. Da auch Crassula helmsii und krauses Laikraut heuer eher kümmerten, vermute ich größeren Nährstoffmangel.


 


 




Erst Anfang April werde ich meinen Teich wieder selbst sehen und beurteilen können. Ich hoffe aber, dass er wieder gut über den Winter kommen wird, besonders natürlich meine tapferen, tropischen Seerosen, für die die Wintertemperaturen auf Paros sicher eine große Herausforderung darstellen. Auch wenn es auf Paros keinen Frost gibt wie hier im Norden, so kühlt das Teichwasser sicher zeitweise sogar unter 8° ab, wie ich vermute. Meine vivipare Tina hält das erfahrungsgemäß aus, meine schöne, kleine Micrantha ¿ (Ironie) wohl eher nicht, ihr steht der erste Winter in meinem Teich erst  noch bevor.


 


 


Mit lieben Grüßen, erstmals wieder aus Osttirol
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (17. Apr. 2015)

Hallo aus Paros, liebe Teichfreunde,


etwas später als andere Jahre sind wir erst vor 6 Tagen auf Paros angekommen. Das schöne Wetter haben wir wohl aus Österreich mitgebracht, denn hier war es vor unserer Anreise 14 Tage lang sehr kalt, nass und stürmisch, wie Nachbarn uns berichteten. Das ungewöhnlich kalte Wetter und die Stürme haben die Vegetation hier sichtlich gebremst und die jungen Triebe an Sträuchern und Bäumen geschädigt.

Ich hatte noch keine Zeit, mich gründlich mit dem Teich zu befassen, aber oberflächlich betrachtet scheint alles in bester Ordnung. Das Wasser ist zwar etwas bräunlich aber klar, mit Bodensicht bis in die tiefsten Bereiche, aber anders als sonst liegen viele Blätter am Teichgrund. Unter den Felsen gibt es wie immer einige Fadenalgen, ebenso im kleinen Teich. Der Hauptteich hat keine sichtbaren Algen, ob und wie sehr er mit Cyanobakterien belastet ist wird sich erst nach einer mikroskopischen Untersuchung zeigen, womit ich mir noch Zeit lassen kann, denn das Wasser ist mit 16° noch ungewöhnlich kalt. 

Die wenigen winterharten Seerosen im Teich sind heuer auch spät dran, sie haben erst wenige, kleine, dunkelrote Blätter an der Oberfläche. In der Tiefe sind zwar einige kleine Knospen zu sehen, aber bis sie aufblühen wird es noch eine Weile dauern. Im Vorjahr konnte ich mich am 11. April schon über die ersten Blüten freuen.

Die tropischen Tinas haben den Winter im Teich wieder gut überstanden, alle treiben aus, aber erfahrungsgemäß blühen sie frühestens Ende Mai oder Anfang Juni. Ob die hübsche, kleinblütige Mycrantha am Teichrand den Winter überlebt hat weiß ich noch nicht, denn erst in den nächsten Tagen will ich den Teichrand in Angriff nehmen und abgestorbene Blätter entfernen. Vielleicht kommt sie dabei zum Vorschein, jedenfalls wäre ihr Überleben im Teich für mich eine große Überraschung und Freude. 

Tatsächlich überrascht hat mich meine kleine Sumpfcalla, ich habe in meinem letzten Beitrag im Herbst 2014 berichtet, dass sie bereits seit mindestens 10-12 Jahren bei mir im kleinen Teich steht, sich aber weder vermehrt noch jemals geblüht hat. Jetzt blüht sie, bzw. ist am Verblühen, - mein Bericht über sie hat ihr wohl nicht gefallen.

 


   


Mit weiteren Fotos vom Teich kann ich noch nicht aufwarten, ich habe mir nämlich eine kleine Reisezoom-Kamera gekauft und mitgebracht und muss mich erst damit vertraut machen bzw. zumindest die Kurz-Bedienungsanleitung einmal durchlesen.


Ich werde heuer leider nicht so viel Zeit für den Teich aufwenden können, aber hin und wieder werde ich mich sicher aus Paros melden und berichten,- und mit Fotos zeigen wie es meinem Teich hier im Süden geht.


Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros

Elfriede


----------



## rut49 (17. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Elfriede,
für dich hat wieder die "Sommerzeit" begonnen, und ich glaube, unter den Forie´s gibt es keinen, der dich nicht um deinen
Sommersitz beneidet.  Ich wünsche dir eine schöne Zeit auf Paros und hoffe, daß alles was im und am Teich so kreucht und fleucht deine Abwesenheit gut überstanden hat.
Und natürlich freuen wir uns schon wieder auf deine Berichte und Foto´s.
LG aus dem grauen und kalten (6Gr.) Lipperland
Regina


----------



## jolantha (17. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Elfriede, 
da bist Du ja wieder . ,
ich habe das Gefühl, die Zeit rennt immer schneller, und es dauert gar nicht mehr solange, bis Du Dich wieder von Paros aus meldest. 
Freue mich schon wieder auf Deine Bilder


----------



## ina1912 (17. Apr. 2015)

Hallo Elfriede!
Ich hatte mich am Wochenende schon gefragt wo Du bleibst...aber nun hast Du Dich ja schon gemeldet! Ich wünsche Dir,  dass am Teich keine noch nicht erkennbaren Katastrophen eingetreten sind und Du möglichst wenig reparieren musst! Wünsche Dir viel Spass mit Deinen südländischen Schönheiten und freue mich wieder auf tolle Fotos von dort!
lg ina


----------



## Elfriede (18. Apr. 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

und herzlichen Dank Regina, Anne und Ina für Euer Interesse und die lieben Wünsche für das neue Teichjahr, das ich heuer nur langsam angehen werde, da andere, weniger angenehme Arbeiten zu erledigen sind. Wir sind gerade damit beschäftigt eine weitere Palme zu zerlegen, die den Rüsselkäferbefall nicht überstanden hat. Fotos dazu will ich Euch lieber ersparen, denn der Stamm war gefüllt mit großen, fetten Larven des Palmrüsslers,- grauslich!!!!,- da lohnte sich kein Rettungsversuch mehr.

MIt der Arbeit am Teichrand und in der Flachzone habe ich noch nicht begonnen, ich habe lediglich die Wuchsstelle der kleinen Micrantha genauer untersucht und bin freudig fündig geworden. Vier winzige Blättchen der kleinblütigen, tropischen Seerose sind unter verrottenden Blättern bereits zu sehen, also hat sie zu meiner Freude überlebt.

Im Garten hinter dem Teich hat sich ein einzelner Rosmarinstrauch zu unglaublicher Größe entwickelt. Er ist gerade am Verblühen, aber immer noch sehenswert, wie ich meine, auch wenn das Foto nicht besonders gut ist.

 


Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (8. Mai 2015)

Liebe Teichfreunde,

ja, heuer ist hier wirklich alles später dran. 
Zwar ist es seit einer guten Woche schon sehr warm hier und teiweise windstill, aber aufholen konnte die Natur den heurigen Wachstums-Rückstand dennoch nicht. Erst seit einigen Tagen blühen in meinem Teich die ersten zwei Seerosen, mit etwa drei Wochen Verspätung. Auch sonst sieht im Teich alles noch mager und spärlich aus, selbst die Simsen sind dünner und kleiner als sonst, aber sie blühen schon. Eine Überraschung brachten die __ Sumpfschwertlilien, auf die ich viele Jahre warten musste. Mickrig sind sie zwar auch, aber es gab und gibt zu meiner Freude immer noch schöne, kleine Blüten.


 

 

 

 




Nicht nur die Natur ist heuer im Rückstand, ich selber bin es auch, was die Arbeiten am Teich betrifft. So habe ich immer noch nicht alle braunen Simsenblätter oder anderes, abestorbenes Material entfernt, den Teichboden noch nicht völlig von den eingewehten Blättern befreit und die winterharten Seerosen noch nicht gedüngt. Nur die 25 tropischen Seerosen, die an den Stützmauern des Teiches hängen, haben ihre Düngerration bereits erhalten, weil sich das sehr einfach außerhalb des Wassers erledigen lässt. Das Wasser hat zwar inzwischen bereits 26°, eine angenehme Temperatur zum Schwimmen, aber für mich noch nicht warm genug, um lange im Teich zu verweilen.


Den kleinen Teich, obwohl er ziemlich veralgt ist, werde ich heuer vielleicht überhaupt nicht reinigen. Nicht nur aus Zeitmangel, sondern um die Algen als Nährstoffdepot für die Pflanzzone des großen Teichs zu nützen. Das hat im letzten Jahr schon recht gut funktioniert, denn die drei Überläufe aus dem kleinen Teich haben die darunter liegende Pflanzzone gerade ausreichend mit Nährstoffen versorgt, ohne den Teich aufzudüngen, in dem es dafür ja keine Verbraucher mehr gibt, seitdem ich mein jahrelanges Ringen um Unterwasserpflanzen endgültig aufgegeben habe. Nun, vielleicht klappt das auch heuer wieder, damit mir wenigstens einige bescheidene Pflanzen für meinen Schwimmteich erhalten bleiben.


 

 

 

 




Ich wünsche ein schönes, erholsames Wochenende und grüße herzlich aus Paros

Elfriede


----------



## Digicat (9. Mai 2015)

Servus Elfriede

Schön Dich wieder aus Paros zu lesen 

Verbringe eine recht schöne Zeit auf Paros 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## ina1912 (9. Mai 2015)

Moin Elfriede! Da hast Du uns ja wieder schöne Postkartenbilder geschickt! Hab viel Spass in DeinemParadiesgarten und halt uns auf dem laufenden mit der Entwicklung!
liebe Grüsse Ina


----------



## Elfriede (9. Mai 2015)

Danke Helmut, Ina und alle, denen mein Bericht aus Paros gefallen hat.

Ja, Helmut, ich hoffe wieder auf ein schönes Teichjahr hier auf Paros und ja, Ina, ich werde über die weitere Entwicklung berichten, sofern es Entwicklung gibt???

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## jolantha (9. Mai 2015)

Na, das klappt ja wieder hervorragend ! Danke für das neue Hintergrundbild, diesmal habe ich mir die weiße Seerosenblüte
ausgesucht .


----------



## Elfriede (10. Mai 2015)

Hallo Anne,

ich mag diese einfache, kleine, weiße Seerose auch gerne, obwohl sie nicht sehr blühfreudig ist.
Leider hatte ich immer noch keine Zeit, mich mit der neuen Kamera zu beschäftigen, aber irgendwann werde ich mich mit dem Teil hoffentlich anfreunden können.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Eva-Maria (12. Mai 2015)

moin Elfriede,
tolles Bild!!
Ich wünsche Dir eine superschöne Saison auf dem Eiland
und verwöhn' uns ruhig ordentlich mit schicken Bildern


----------



## Elfriede (13. Mai 2015)

Danke, Eva-Maria

für Dein Lob und Deine lieben Wünsche. Auch ich wünsche Dir ich eine superschöne Saison in Salzhausen.
Ich hoffe, es wächst auch bald wieder etwas in meinem Teich, wofür sich ein Foto lohnt, denn bis jetzt tut sich leider noch nicht viel.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (4. Juli 2015)

Hallo Teichfreunde,


fast zwei Monte sind seit meinem letzten Bericht aus Paros vergangen.


Abgesehen von einem schweren Hagelgewitter und kräftigen __ Winden vor mehreren Wochen ist es nun anhaltend warm und schön, aber noch nicht übermäßig heiß. Der Hagel hat hier Schäden an den __ Wein- und Olivenkulturen angerichtet und bei mir auch die Seerosenblätter arg zugerichtet. Letzteres ist aber nicht weiter schlimm, denn die Seerosen, besonders die tropischen, produzieren ohnehin Blattmasse ohne Ende. Die beschädigten Blätter sind bereits abgestorben und entfernt und wie gewohnt gibt es wieder Tina-Blüten in reicher Zahl, die mir heuer allerdings kleiner und heller scheinen als gewöhnlich. Vielleicht hängt das auch mit dem Hagel zusammen, der das Wasser sofort und anhaltend eintrübte und den pH - Wert stark ansteigen ließ. Durch das Gewitter hat der Teich viel Wüstensand, rote Erde und wer weiß was sonst noch schlucken müssen, jedenfalls stieg 3 Wochen lang weit mehr Material vom Boden auf  als sonst zu dieser Jahreszeit üblich. Geduldiges Abschöpfen brachte kaum Erfolg, schließlich saugte ich den Teichboden ab. Der Teich ist seither wieder klar und macht Freude.


 


An sich aber bin ich mit dem Teich sehr zufrieden, er macht so gut wie keine Arbeit mehr, ich muss lediglich täglich die vielen verblühten Seerosen und ihre kindel abnehmen. Die Wassernachfüllung aus der Zisterne erfolgt automatisch über einen Schwimmer. Da ich heuer wenig Zeit für den Teich aufwenden kann, bin ich sehr dankbar, dass der Teich nun bereits seit drei Jahren stabil läuft, fast durchgehend klares Wasser hat und generell, seit meiner Rückkehr zum Schwimmteich, sehr pflegeleicht ist.


Das Wachstum ist zwar bescheiden wie immer, aber dennoch besser als von mir erwartet. Alle Pflanzen sind wieder da, sie sind zwar sehr klein, aber sie wirken recht frisch, besonders das brasilianische Nabelkraut, das sich auch reichlich vermehrt und sich ins Wasser auszubreiten beginnt.


 


Sogar unter Wasser regt sich noch Leben in einigen meiner flachen Pflanztassen und zwar __ Vallisnerien, die als solche jedoch nicht so leicht erkennbar sind, es handelt sich wohl um eine Art Hungerform. Klassische Unterwasserpflanzen wachsen in meinem Teich ja überhaupt nicht, ich habe im Lauf der Jahre immer wieder davon berichtet. Einzig Crassula helmsii in meiner Flachzone und krauses __ Laichkraut in den Außenbecken gibt es immer noch und neuerdings breitet sich im kleinen Teich und in der Flachzone auch ein haarfeines Laichkraut aus.


 


Es gab und gibt heuer sogar Blüten in meinem Teich. Von der überraschenden Entwicklung und den Blüten der __ Sumpfschwertlilien und Sumpfcalla habe ich bereits berichtet, heute will ich eine Blüte meiner __ Thalia dealbata  und  meiner Teichmummel zeigen, ebenso vom __ Hechtkraut und die wunderschöne Blüte einer Hymenocallis (Spinnenlilie).


 

 

 

 



Ob auch __ Froschlöffel, __ Schwanenblume, __ Pfeilkraut und __ Molchschwanz zur Blüte gelangen werden ist noch ungewiss, aber sicher wird es wieder Hibiskusblüten geben.


Von den Seerosen blühen alle reichlich, tropische wie winterharte, die kleine, tropische Micrantha hat den ersten Winter im Teich zu meiner Freude überlebt, aber sie wächst nicht, ihre Blättchen sind noch immer nicht größer als ein 1 Cent.


 

 

   


Ich wünsche Euch allen einen schönen Teichsommer und grüße herzlich aus Paros


Elfriede


----------



## Flusi (5. Juli 2015)

hallo Elfriede,
vielen Dank für Deinen schönen Bericht mit den wunderschönen Bildern, habe das sehr gerne gelesen und angesehen -
so eine tolle "gute-Nacht-Lektüre" kriegt man nicht oft ....

liebe Grüße, Flusi


----------



## PeterBoden (5. Juli 2015)

Hallo Elfriede,

also aus 'good old germany' herzliche Grüße an das arg gebeutelte Griechenland. Ich hoffe das dort endlich ein wenig Ruhe einzieht obwohl dies momentan wohl eher ein frommer Wunsch bleibt. Wird schon.

Du hast geschrieben das du den Teichboden abgesaugt hast.

Das ist für mich gerade bei dir eine wertvolle Aussage, das ist nicht nur einfach so dahingeschrieben.
Wie genau hast du abgesaugt? Damit meine ich nicht die Maschine welche die Pumpe antreibt (die kenne ich) sondern den eigentlichen Saugkopf.
Eine Glocke? Oder ein Bürstenkopf? Oder einen kommerziellen 08/15 Saug_rollengelagert_vielleicht-auch-bürsten_endstück?
Und wie hat es geklappt?
Na ja, die Bilder von deinem tropischen Teich bewirken -jedenfalls bei mir- immer wieder ein paar ruhige Momente hier in Germany vorm PC.

Danke Elfriede.


----------



## ina1912 (5. Juli 2015)

Hallo Elfriede und Moin nach Paros!
wunderschöne Bilder hast Du uns da wieder geschickt! Freut mich, dass der Hagel am Teich nicht allzuviel angerichtet hat. Aber bitte, hör nicht auf, weitere Fotos zu schicken, wenn die Landpflanzen anfangen zu blühen!
die  Seerose auf dem letzten Bild,  was ist das für eine Sorte? 
lg ina


----------



## Eva-Maria (5. Juli 2015)

moin Elfriede,
Du siehst mich gerade erblassen und dann grün werden ..... vor ein wenig Neid!
Deine tropischen Seerosen, wie herrlich ist das denn
__ Schwanenblume blüht hier schon bzw. ist schon wieder am verblühen...
wo kommt denn deine her, hast Du sie mit runtergenommen oder ist es
eine griechische Sorte?


----------



## Limnos (5. Juli 2015)

Hallo Elfriede

Deine Teichmummel scheint mir eine amerikanische Nuphar advena zu sein. Darauf deuten zumindest die roten Staubblätter hin. Evtl. wäre für Dich auch noch die Nuphar japonica interessant, die mehr pfeilförmige Blätter und rote Kelchblätter hat. Hast Du schon mal versucht Hydrocleys Arten zu bekommen?  Weiterhin viel Erfolg!

Wolfgang


----------



## Elfriede (5. Juli 2015)

Hallo Flusi,

 für den Applaus. Es freut mich, dass Dir mein Bericht aus Paros gefallen hat.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (5. Juli 2015)

Hallo Peter,

ja, Griechenland kann alle guten Wünsche gut gebrauchen, zur Stunde mehr denn je. Hier auf der Insel war und ist das  Elend der Griechen nicht so spürbar, aber in Athen soll es sehr schlimm sein, wie mir Freunde immer wieder berichten, die im Gesundheitswesen tätig sind.

Die Bodenabsaugung geht bei mir relativ einfach, aber sie braucht eine gewisse Vorbereitung, da ich sehr sparsam mit dem Wasser umgehen muss. Deshalb spritze ich den Mulm  aus dem Randbereich (Pflanzzone) zuerst mit dem Gartenschlauch in den Schwimmbereich, wo es keine Pflanzen und hinderliche Pflanzgefäße gibt, die das Saugen verlangsamen könnten. Das funktioniert natürlich auf dem glatten Betonboden sehr gut und ich kann den entstandenen Mulm- Riegel dann sehr zügig absaugen. Ich nehme dazu diese Bürste, die ich mit einem Steinschutz aus einem anderen Sauger ausgestattet habe, wie Du auf dem Foto sehen kannst. Mir war der Steinabscheider zu groß und zu umständlich. Oft sauge ich den Mulm-Riegel ( Tiefe ca. 1,20m) auch nur mit dem Saugrohr ab und stecke die Bürste erst beim Saugen im tiefen Wasser auf.

 


Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros und Wünschen für einen schönen Teichsommer
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (5. Juli 2015)

Hallo Ina,

die Seerose auf dem letzten Bild ist eine Marliacea  Carnea, jedenfalls als diese Sorte bekommen. Bei mir erreicht sie zwar die übliche Größe nicht, aber den feinen Anisduft einer Carnea hat sie ohne Zweifel.
Mit blühenden Landpflanzen schaut es hier im Sommer nicht so gut aus, es sei denn, sie werden in Gärten kultiviert, da sie gewässert werden wollen. Hauptsächlich und ohne Bewässerung blühen hier eigentlich nur Bugainviglia und __ Oleander und natürlich viele, schöne __ Disteln und andere Wildkräuter. 7 Monate ohne Wasser und der hohe Salzgehalt der Luft schränken die Auswahl an  Blühpflanzen  nach meinem Gefühl doch sehr ein, aber Botaniker werden das sicher anders beurteilen.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## ina1912 (5. Juli 2015)

...nicht zu vergessen Dein schöner Rosmarin!


----------



## Elfriede (5. Juli 2015)

Hallo Eva-Maria,

ja, meine tropischen Tinas in so großer Zahl machen vielleicht den Unterschied zu den Teichen im Norden aus. Sie wachsen hier wie Unkraut und ich muss sehr darauf achten, dass sie mir den Teich nicht zuwuchern.  Das ist der Nachteil der viviparen Sorten, sie sind nur schwer im Zaum zu halten durch die unzähligen Kindel, die sie laufend  produzieren. Dafür aber muss ich auf viele andere Teichpflanzen verzichten, die im Norden problemlos gedeihen und blühen, wie die __ Schwanenblume zum Beispiel und viele andere. Mein Problem liegt daran, dass es hier keine Teichpflanzen gibt und alle meine Pflanzen importiert werden müssen, auch meine Schwanenblume kommt aus Deutschland. Ich denke nicht, dass es nur am  Klima liegt, weshalb meine Pflanzen, verglichen mit Pflanzen in nördlichen Teichen, so kümmerlich aussehen, eher wird es an dem hohen Salzgehalt der Luft liegen. Jede Pflanze hier ist bedeckt mit Salz.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (5. Juli 2015)

Hallo Wolfgang,

ich habe gerade nachgeschaut, meine Mummel dürfte tatsächlich eine amerikanische Nuphar advena sein, bisher ging ich immer von einer Nuphar japonica aus, ein Irrtum, wie ich gesehen habe. Ich danke Dir für Deine Information und werde mich aus Interesse auch einmal mit Hydrocleys Arten befassen, obwohl ich eigentlich keine weiteren Pflanzen mehr in meinen Teich setzen will.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## PeterBoden (6. Juli 2015)

Hallo Elfriede,

danke für deinen Bericht über deine Absauganleitung.
Sie ist für mich sehr werthaltig.


----------



## Elfriede (6. Juli 2015)

gern gemacht, Peter,

auf dem anhängenden Foto kann man den Sinn meiner Erklärung vielleicht besser verstehen. Bis zu dem weißen Stein ( oben rechts auf dem Foto), er liegt in  etwa 1,30m - 1,40 m Tiefe, spüle ich den Mulm mit dem Gartenschlauch (auf einem Stiel befestigt) mit viel Druck zwischen den Pflanzgefäßen über die Böschung. Ungefähr bei diesem Stein beginnt dann der tiefere Schwimmbereich, für den ich die Saugbürste verwende.

 


Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (6. Juli 2015)

Hallo Wolfgang,

ich habe heute noch einmal meine verblühende Teichmummel fotografiert und bin jetzt unsicher ob es denn wirklich eine amerikanische Nuphar ist. Was meinst Du zu dem Foto?

 


Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## jolantha (6. Juli 2015)

Hallo Elfriede 
im Moment hältst Du mich ja ganz schön kurz, mit Seerosenbildern  
Aber ich hab ja noch Abwechslung vom letzten Jahr


----------



## ina1912 (30. Aug. 2015)

Hallo Elfriede!  
Wir haben ja lange nichts von Dir gehört. .wie geht es Dir und DeinemTeich?
lg ina


----------



## Limnos (2. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Elfriede

Nach diesem Bild denke ich auch eher, dass es eine N. japonica sein könnte, weil auch die Petalen rot sind. Bei N. advena sind es m.W. nur die Staubblätter. Bei Japonica sind die Blätter auch länglicher, man könnte fast sagen: pfeilförmig. Was die Größe betrifft, die aber kein zuverlässiges Merkmal ist, so sind bei mir die Rhizome der N. advena mehr als armdick. Eine N. japonica habe ich (nach langer Zeit wieder) erst seit ein paar Monaten. Sie war zwar preiswert, aber auch fast wurzellos. So langsam bekriegt sie sich aber wieder. 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## lotta (2. Sep. 2015)

Elfriede, ich hoffe es geht Dir gut?

Wir haben ungewöhnlich lange nichts von Dir gehört...
das deute ich jetzt einfach mal als gutes Zeichen 
und wünsche mir für Dich, 
dass Du nur zu beschäftigt bist und Deine Zeit auf Paros in vollen Zügen genießen kannst.
Alles Gute
Bine


----------



## jolantha (5. Sep. 2015)

Ja, auch ich hoffe, daß es Dir gut geht ! 
Wäre schön, mal wieder was von Dir zu lesen .


----------



## soli (8. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Elfride!

Ich habe bei dir grad mal reingeschaut und jede Menge tolle Fotos gesehen, mit super schönen Pflanzen, vor allem Seerosen, und ganz tolle Teichfotos. Und zwischendurch lese ich immer, dass bei dir alles nicht so richtig wächst. Ich finde es sieht alles richtig toll aus!!!

Besonders gut gefällt mir auch der riesige Rosmarinbusch! Hier auf La Palma habe ich zwar noch nie einen so großen gesehen, aber ich werde mal probieren mir auch so einen wachsen zu lassen; wie alt ist deiner denn wohl?

Liebe Grüße von Insel zu Insel!
Soli


----------



## Elfriede (23. Sep. 2015)

Hallo aus Paros,

und ja, liebe Teichfreunde, es geht mir wieder gut und ich kann mich endlich wieder persönlich um meinen Teich kümmern. 
Für zwei Monate musste ich meinen Aufenthalt hier auf der Insel unterbrechen und somit auf meinen Teich verzichten, oder vielmehr der Teich auf mich und auf  meine tägliche Pflege. Die mangelnde Pflege und die anhaltende Hitze haben dem Teich im Sommer ziemlich zugesetzt, besonders durch die welkenden Blatt- und Blütenmengen der tropischen Seerosen, die während meiner Abwesenheit einfach im Wasser verblieben und dort bereits teilweise verrottet sind. In der Regel nehme ich welke Blüten, gelbes Blattwerk und die Kindel der tropischen Tina täglich ab um das Wasser nicht zu sehr zu belasten. Das war durch meine unerwartet plötzlichen Abreise Mitte Juli nicht mehr möglich und entsprechend ungepflegt schaute mein Gewässer nach meiner zweimonatigen Abstinenz aus. Die Wasseroberfläche war komplett bedeckt mit aufgeschwommenen, organischen Fasern und Flocken.

Inzwischen habe ich aber alle faulenden Seerosenblüten und Blätter entfernt, den Teichboden abgesaugt und kann mich wieder über klares Wasser im Teich und über viele tropische Seerosenblüten freuen. Von den winterharten Seerosen gibt es nur noch vereinzelte Blüten, die meisten Pflanzen haben an der Basis bereits Winterblätter gebildet. Nur die Texas Dawn blühen noch und schieben auch noch viele   Knospen nach. Einen  erfreulichen Anblick bieten natürlich die blauvioletten Blüten der tropischen Tinas


 

 

  





Ein Problem mit der Wasserversorgung der drei Außenbecken hat sich während meiner Abwesenheit leider auch ereignet. Normalerweise versorgt die Teichpumpe alle drei Becken mit der notwendigen Wassermenge, was seit Jahren auch klaglos funktioniert hat. Nach meiner kürzlichen Rückkehr nach Paros habe ich allerdings eines  der Becken unversorgt vorgefunden, da die Zuleitung kein Wasser förderte. Der Grund für die total verstopfte Leitung lag an einer völlig dicht eingewachsenen Baumwurzel aus der Umgebung. Erfahrungsgemäß passiert das hier früher oder später bei jeder im Erdreich verlegten Leitung, weshalb ich neue Leitungen nicht mehr im Erdreich verlegen lasse, sondern frei zugänglich, um eventuelle Reparaturen zu vereinfachen. Schön schaut diese sichtbare Verlegung der Rohre zwar nicht aus, aber die sichere Wasserversorgung des kleinen Teichs und der zwei anderen Außenbecken hat für mich Vorrang, außerdem  lässt sich die Optik der freien Leitungen auch noch geringfügig
verbessern.
Auf dem ersten Foto sieht man ganz hinten links die geöffnete 300l-Tonne in der sich die Pumpe befindet. Aus dieser Tonne werden die Außenbecken mit Wasser versorgt, die Tonne selbst wird von einer Schwerkraftleitung aus dem Teich gespeist.


 

 



Mit dem schönen Blick von meiner Terrasse zu den Nachbarinseln Antiparos und dahinter Sifnos will ich meinen kurzen Bericht aus Paros beenden. Ich muss die Insel heuer etwas früher verlassen, wahrscheinlich schon um den 20. Oktober, aber ich werde mich vor meiner Abreise sicher noch einmal melden.


 



Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros

Elfriede


----------



## ina1912 (23. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Elfriede! 

wir sind sehr erleichtert von Dir zu hören! Schön, dass es Dir wieder besser geht und Du Dein Teichprojekt fortsetzen kannst.
Wunderschöne Bilder hast Du uns wieder geschickt! Auch wenn die verbleibende Saisonzeit nun sehr begrenzt ist, wünschen wir Dir noch wundervolle und schaffensreiche Tage auf der Insel und natürlich eine glückliche Heimreise!

lg ina


----------



## jolantha (23. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Elfriede, 
da bist Du ja wieder  Ich wünsche Dir eine schöne Restzeit auf Deiner Insel, und drücke Dir die
Daumen, daß alles okay ist, und bleibt.


----------



## Eva-Maria (23. Sep. 2015)

moin Elfriede,
schön von Dir zu lesen, genieße die verbleibende Zeit.... dann wird der Winter nicht so lang 
Deine Seerosenbilder..... ein Traum!


----------



## lotta (23. Sep. 2015)

Hallo Elfriede

auch ich freue mich, endlich wieder von Dir zu lesen und so schöne Bilder zu sehen.
Pass auf Dich auf und genieße Deine Zeit im Süden.
Alles Gute
Bine


----------



## Elfriede (24. Sep. 2015)

Hallo zusammen

und vielen Dank für die lieben Wünsche für die restliche Zeit der heurigen Teichsaison hier auf Paros. Ich hoffe, dass es hier noch lange so angenehm warm bleiben wird um noch reichlich Sonnenschein und Wärme als Vorrat für die  langen Wintermonate  in Österreich tanken zu können.
Der Teich und seine Pflanzen brauchen hier in Griechenland zwar  keine Wintervorbereitung, aber wie jedes Jahr werde ich das Blattwerk der tropischen Seerosen stark auslichten und die Pflanzen am Teichrand vor meiner Abreise  zurückschneiden.

Ich hoffe, Ihr könnt Eure Teiche auch noch eine gute Weile genießen, bevor Eis und Schnee davon Besitz ergreifen, was aber längst nicht mehr jeden Winter passiert und nicht überall. Wir hatten in Tirol einen sehr milden, letzten Winter.

Mit lieben Grüßen von der noch sommerlich warmen Insel Paros
Elfriede


----------



## jolantha (8. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Elfriede, 
bei Dir ist sicherlich immer noch schönes Wetter. 
Hier in Niedersachsen ist zur Zeit nur Regen, Regen---------- usw. 
Außerdem mal grade 15 ° .


----------



## Elfriede (11. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Anne,

ja, hier ist es immer noch sehr warm. Obwohl es gestern und vorgestern etwas Regen gegeben hat und heute kräftigen Wind, hat es immer noch fast 30°im Schatten. Aber auch hier kommen Herbst und Winter mit Sicherheit, wenn auch erst etwas später und milder als im Norden.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## jolantha (12. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Elfriede , 
gegen Deine " fast " noch 30 ° kann ich nur mit Bodenfrost gegenhalten 
Ich glaube, ich muß mir wirklich wärmere Gefilde suchen


----------



## Elfriede (24. Dez. 2015)

Liebe Teichfreunde,

für einen umfassenden Jahresbericht fehlt mir heuer nicht nur die Zeit, sondern es mangelt mir auch an interessanten Informationen und guten Bildern zur Teichsaison 2015. Das heurige Teichjahr fühlte sich nicht nur kurz an, es war tatsächlich kurz für mich, da ich nicht durchgehend von März (April) bis November auf Paros sein konnte, wie in den vergangenen Jahren. Natürlich konnte ich mich deshalb auch nicht so intensiv um den Teich kümmern.

Trotzdem aber ist das heurige Jahr für den Teich erstaunlich gut gelaufen: Das Wachstum war nicht schlechter als andere Jahre, das Wasser war durchgehend klar und ist es immer noch, wie mir Freunde aus Paros heute wieder berichtet haben. Auch meine blauvioletten tropischen Seerosen sollen noch reichlich blühen, obwohl ich sie vor meiner Abreise im Oktober radikal zurückgeschnitten habe, wie auf dem Foto zu sehen ist.

 


Ich schneide die Tropischen immer vor meiner Abreise aus Paros bis auf eine einzige Blüte und zwei Blätter zurück um das Wasser über den Winter nicht zu sehr mit verrottenden Pflanzenteilen zu belasten. Auch die anderen Pflanzen im Teich kürze ich immer ein, wie man auf den nächsten Fotos sieht.

 

 

 

 


Interessantes gibt es aber tatsächlich nicht zu berichten, denn auch zur Betrachtung der winzigen Organismen im Teich durch das Mikroskop fehlte mir heuer die nötige Zeit. 2016 will ich einige Versäumnisse nachholen, sofern das möglich ist.

Diesen kurzen Bericht will ich mit einigen Fotos von meinem letzten Tag auf Paros ( 23.Oktober) beenden und Euch allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest in Gesundheit und Freude, sowie einen guten Start für das neue Jahr wünschen.

 

 

 

 

 

Mit lieben Grüßen aus meinem Winterquartier in Osttirol
Elfriede


----------



## troll20 (24. Dez. 2015)

Danke Elfriede für die vielen schönen Bilder. 
Auch wir wünschen euch eine besinnliche Weihnachtszeit im Kreis der Familie und einen guten rutsch ins neue Jahr mit ganz viel Gesundheit.


----------



## jolantha (24. Dez. 2015)

Hallo Elfriede,
schön mal wieder von Dir zu lesen. 
auch Dir und Deinen Lieben ein frohes und ruhiges Weihnachtsfest ,
und einen guten Start ins neue Jahr.


----------



## Elfriede (28. Mai 2016)

Liebe Teichfreunde,



Schon fast 2 Monate bin ich hier auf der Insel Paros und genieße die himmlische Ruhe an meinem Teich. Kein Straßenlärm, kein Stimmengewirr aus der Nachbarschaft, kein Baulärm, gar nichts davon war und ist bisher störend aufgefallen. Allerdings ist das Summen der Bienen ungewöhnlich laut, denn solche Mengen an Bienen wie heuer habe ich an meinem Teich in den 18 Jahren seiner Existenz hier auf Paros noch nicht erlebt und auch noch nie so viele Bienenstiche abbekommen. Es scheint als würden sich heuer alle Bienen der Insel an meinem Teich versammeln und mir den Zutritt zum kleinen Teich und zur Flachwasserzone verwehren wollen. Sie lassen mich zwar unbehelligt im tiefen Wasser schwimmen, aber die dringend notwendige Pflanzenpflege wissen sie schmerzhaft zu verhindern. Zum Glück reagiere ich nicht allergisch auf Bienenstiche, aber unangenehm sind sie trotzdem.



Dass ich mich in den zwei Monaten nie im Forum gemeldet habe hat allerdings nicht vordergründig mit der Behinderung durch die vielen Bienen zu tun, sondern liegt vielmehr an dem Mangel einer konstanten Internetverbindung. Außerdem hat mein Windows 7- PC beim Aufrüsten auf Windows 10 den Geist endgültig aufgegeben. Mit einem neuen Mac als Ersatz konnte ich mich bislang noch nicht anfreunden. Das Fotoprogramm von Apple gefällt mir nicht, das Schreibprogramm auch nicht und die Software für mein Digitalmikroskop lässt sich auf dem Mac nicht installieren. Sicher würde sich das alles auch mit dem Mac irgendwie vernünftig handeln lassen, aber dafür fehlen mir vorläufig noch grundlegende Kenntnisse.



Zum Teich selbst gibt es nicht viel zu sagen, außer dass das Pflanzenwachstum sehr dürftig ist. Die Seerosen, winterharte wie tropische, sehen trotz Düngung (vor 4 Wochen) sehr schwach aus. Die wenigen Blätter sind ungewöhnlich klein für Ende Mai, Blüten und Knospen fehlen fast zur Gänze. Das Wasser ist sehr klar und 10 Fischchen (Nachkommen meiner ehemaligen Schleierschwänze) tummeln sich gut sichtbar darin. Der PH-Wert beträgt 8,4, KH-Wert 5. Andere Parameter habe ich nicht kontrolliert. Fotos habe ich im Moment auch keine, ich hoffe aber, dass ich mich bald wieder mit einem braucbaren Programm ausstatten kann, womit ich Fotos bearbeiten, Dateien verkleinern und versenden kann. Ob ich diesen geschriebenen Text auf den Weg bringe, will ich gleich einmal testen, ich habe mir dazu den Open Office Writer herunter geladen. Sobald ich über ein brauchbares Programm zur Fotobearbeitung verfüge und sich mein Teich hoffentlich ein wenig erholt haben wird, werde ich mich wieder aus Paros melden.



Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros

Elfriede


----------



## troll20 (28. Mai 2016)

Hallo Elfriede, 
schön von dir und deinem Teich zu lesen .
Das mit dem PC und den Bienen ist ja ärgerlich,  aber auch das geht vorbei. Ich freue mich schon auf neue Bilder, wollte ja schon ne vermissten Anzeige aufgeben


----------



## ina1912 (28. Mai 2016)

Der Troll war schon wieder schneller......  na ick hab ja noch gearbeitet! 

Liebe Elfriede,  ich freue mich wieder von Dir zu lesen! Hab schon das ein oder andere Mal gedacht,  na ob sie wohl schon auf der Insel ist?
Du steckst das mit den Bienen ja ganz schön lässig weg! So ein Stich tut doch schon sauweh und juckt obendrein noch 14 tage....
Bei Deinem Computerproblem fühle ich mit Dir, das ist ja zum Mäusemelken! So ein Schnickschnack mit geht hier nicht und geht da nicht braucht kein Mensch, das soll laufen und gut! Die Hersteller verlangen dem Konsumenten ganz schön was ab, haste keinen Durchblick,  biste aufgeschmissen...

Nun hoffe ich mit Dir, dass endlich der Seerosendünger durchschlägt und freue mich auf die kommenden Geschichten und hoffentlich Bilder! Genieße Deine Oase!

Lg ina


----------



## Elfriede (29. Mai 2016)

Guten Morgen, liebe Teichfreunde und danke für Euer Interesse.

Ja, René, ich hoffe auch, dass besonders mein Frust mit dem PC bald enden wird. 

Ina, Du sagst es, für meinen Bedarf soll ein PC  in den wichtigsten Funktionen  problemlos laufen, mehr brauche und erwarte ich nicht. Ich will mir die Programme auch nicht vorgeben lassen, die ich anwenden  darf oder kann, - ein PC ist für mich Arbeitsgerät und  dazu habe ich  wohl nicht die richtige Wahl getroffen. Mit den Bienenstichen  kann ich tatsächlich besser umgehen. In der Regel hält der Schmerz kaum länger als eine Stunde an. Bienenstiche sind außerdem gut gegen Rheuma, das hat man mir als Kind eingeredet und vielleicht ist wirklich  was dran.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (20. Juni 2016)

Liebe Teichfreunde,

bitte nicht böse sein, wenn mein Versuch einige Fotos wahllos einzustellen nicht funktioniert.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## ina1912 (20. Juni 2016)

Hallo Elfriede! 

Schön von dir zu lesen! Und wahnsinnig schöne Bilder..... Dein programm ist wohl jetzt gnädig gestimmt?
Bitte jederzeit mehr davon! 
Sind denn immernoch Kümmerwuchs usw zu verzeichnen oder gehts jetzt einigermaßen?  Auf den bildern siehts ja gut aus. Schreib mal wie es dir geht, wie die Lage ist und das Wetter! 

Bis bald mit lieben Grüßen von Ina

P.s. Troll, ick war erster!!


----------



## krallowa (20. Juni 2016)

Habe mir gerade mal Paros angeschaut, schöne Insel, klasse Strände aber leider kaum zu erreichen.
Sonst würde ich da gern mal den Sommerurlaub verbringen.
Hast dir echt eine schöne Ecke ausgesucht, Hut ab.
MfG
Ralf


----------



## mitch (21. Juni 2016)

Hallo Elfriede,

dein Garten & Teich - als wenn man durchs Schlüsselloch ins Paradies schaut 


ist das __ Aloe Vera?


----------



## Elfriede (21. Juni 2016)

Hallo Ina, hallo Ralf,

leider funktioniert weder mein Mac noch sein Fotoprogramm wirklich befriedigend. Ich hänge wahrscheinlich  noch zu sehr an Windows und werde vielleicht auch wieder zu Windows zurückkehren, denn mir fehlen beim Mac bestimmte Programme und auch die vertraute Übersicht und Ordnerstruktur. 

Ich muss  noch  einige Reparaturarbeiten an meinem  Haus fertigstellen, aber dann  werde ich einmal mehr über meinen Teich berichten, der im Moment den angenehmsten Platz darstellt, da es  zur Zeit sehr  heiss auf Paros ist.

Ja, Ralf, Paros ist wirklich eine schöne Insel, aber es stimmt, sie ist nicht so einfach zu erreichen. Vielleicht aber bessert sich die Erreichbarkeit mit der Fertigstellung der Umbauarbeiten am Flughafen.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (21. Juni 2016)

Ja, Mitch, es sind __ Aloe vera - Pflanzen und ja, mein Teich und Garten fühlen sich für mich wirklich wie das Paradies an.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## jolantha (22. Juni 2016)

Hallo Elfriede, 
schön, wieder was von Dir zu lesen , freu mich .


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (22. Juni 2016)

Hallo Elfriede 

Deine Bilder sind immer ein Kurzurlaub für mich  
Viele Grüße,
Knut


----------



## Elfriede (23. Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen, 

heute will ich Euch meinen gestrigen Besuch zeigen,- sehr hübsch, finde ich diese Schlange. Ich nehme an, dass es sich um  eine Sandboa handelt.

Hallo Knut es freut mich, dass Dir meine Bilder aus Paros gefallen.

Mit lieben Grüßen und einem  Dank an alle, denen  mein Beitrag gefallen hat
Elfriede


----------



## troll20 (23. Juni 2016)

Na die ist ja niedlich


----------



## Elfriede (20. Juli 2016)

Liebe Teichfreunde,

über meinen Teich gibt es heuer nicht sehr viel zu berichten, denn er ist immer noch im Besitz bzw. Gebrauch der Bienen. Woher sie am Morgen kommen und wohin sie am Abend zurückfliegen weiß ich nicht. Die griechischen Bienenstöcke, es sind meistens blaue Holzkisten, sind in der Landschaft an sich leicht zu erkennen und man kann auch ihre Standortwechsel durch die Imker gut beobachten. „Meine Bienen“ scheinen aber entweder heimatlos oder Langstreckenflieger zu sein, denn selbst mit meinem guten Fernglas konnte ich bisher keinen einzigen Bienenstock in der umliegenden Landschaft entdecken.

Dass ein Süßwasserteich auf einer sehr trockenen Insel ein Segen für die Bienen ist war mir immer schon bewusst, aber dass sie es hauptsächlich auf den Biofilm in meinem kleinen Teich, sowie am Bachlauf und an den Wasser-Rückläufen abgesehen haben, ist mir erst heuer so richtig aufgefallen. Sie besetzen den Biofilm in großer Zahl und „weiden“ ihn ab, oder was immer sonst sie damit machen.

Da mich die Bienen an jeglicher Reinigungsarbeit in „ihren Bereichen“ hindern, hält sich meine Teichpflege heuer in Grenzen, bzw. beschränkt sich auf den Schwimmbereich und die Seerosen. Der Schwimmbereich schaut entsprechend sauber aus, trotzdem aber steigt täglich ein wenig Mulm auf, denn die Sonne brennt unerbittlich auf die heuer völlig unbeschattete Wasserfläche. Den Mulm auf dem Teichboden nimmt man kaum wahr, wie das Foto von meinen Markierungssteinen in 1,20 m Tiefe zeigt. Die Wassertemperatur ist mit permanent 32° etwas zu hoch, doch für längere Aufenthalte im Wasser herrlich.


  

  


Erst vor wenigen Tagen ist endlich die erste Texas Dawn aufgeblüht. Ich habe die 7 Stöcke dieser Sorte im Frühling noch einmal kräftig verkleinert, dem Ergebnis nach zu schließen wahrscheinlich zu radikal. Die Düngung der winterharten Seerosen ist mir heuer auch nicht so gut geglückt, sie blühen sehr sparsam, die alte __ Rosennymphe hat heuer noch keine einzige Blüte hervorgebracht.


         

Ich liebe meine alten, heute nicht mehr so gebräuchlichen Seerosen, die ich allesamt bereits vor etwa 18 Jahren in den damals neuen Teich gepflanzt habe. Natürlich gibt es inzwischen längst interessantere Sorten und Farben. Das weithin leuchtende Rot der Escarboucle halte ich aber nach wie vor für einzigartig und bislang unerreicht.

Sehr blühfreudig sind heuer, als Ausgleich zu den blühfaulen oder schlecht versorgten Seerosen, meine __ Sumpfhibiskus-Pflanzen, sowohl am Teichrand als auch auf der Terrasse, wo sie in einem Pflanzkübel fast 2m Höhe erreicht haben.


         


Die Blühfreudigleit der vielen Bugainviglia-Pflanzen auf meinem Grundstück und auch überall sonst auf der Insel macht sich im Hochsommer eher negativ bemerkbar, denn sie verblühen alle gleichzeitig, wie gerade jetzt, - und der ständig wehende Meltemi (Sommerwind) wirbelt die abfallenden, federleichten Blüten durch die Landschaft und sie  landen dann natürlich auch haufenweise in meinen Teich.


         


Das ist natürlich nicht weiter schlimm, denn schließlich muss ich am Teich ja doch  noch irgendetwas zu tun haben, auch wenn es nicht mehr viel ist im Vergleich zu früheren Jahren, als ich mich noch mit Unterwasserpflanzen abmühte, die nie wachsen wollten und nur Dreck machten. Es geht auch ohne sie, wie ich seit drei Jahren beobachten kann, denn seit ich auf Unterwasserpflanzen in meinem mageren Wasser verzichte, kann ich wirklich von einem pflegeleichten Schwimmteich reden.
Etwa 12 dieser flachen Tassen habe ich vor Jahren mit Unterwasserpflanzen bestückt und auf 70cm Tiefe in den Teich gestellt, gewachsen sind die Pflanzen so gut wie nicht, einige leben gerade noch, mehr nicht.

  

Hin und wieder kann ich es  nicht lassen, mir hier im Forum mein altes Fotoalbum (meine Seerosen) anzuschauen, angelegt habe ich es vor Jahren als mein Teich noch hauptsächlich ein dekorativer „Seerosenteich“ war. Nun ja, alles hat seine Zeit. Ich bin auch mit meinem Teich und seinem jetzigen, schlichten Aussehen zufrieden, - er passt sogar besser zur allgemeinen Kargheit der Insel.


       


Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## troll20 (20. Juli 2016)

Hallo Elfriede, ich finde deinen Teich einfach nur wahnsinnig schön. Und von deiner Kargheit kann ich hier nur träumen. Nur die Fische würden hier bestimmt bei 32° Wassertemperatur nach kurzer Zeit Kiel oben schwimmen. 
Danke das du uns an diesen tollen Bildern teilhaben lässt.


----------



## Eva-Maria (21. Juli 2016)

moin Elfriede,
wie schön mal wieder auf den neuesten Stand von Dir gebracht zu werden.
Diese Hibisken... der Knaller!
Ich schließe mich René an..... Dein Teich hat seinen ganz eigenen Charme.
Ein wenig Schatten wäre sicher hilfreich..... hast Du keine Chance irgendeine heimische Art 'Baum'
zu setzen, damit es wenigstens partiell Schatten gibt oder möchtest Du überhaupt keinen Chatten.
32° Wassertemperatur.... puuuuhhhh .... das ist ja fast Badewanne 
Ich wünsche Dir eine herrliche Zeit in Deinem 'Inselparadies'!


----------



## Elfriede (21. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen, 

ein Dankeschön an alle, die Gefallen an meinem Teich gefunden haben.

Ja, René, das Wasser ist für die Fische sicher zu warm.Schon 2008 habe ich deshalb abgefischt und gedacht,  der Teich sei nun  fischlos. Doch bis heute ist es mir nicht gelungen den Teich wirklich vollkommen  fischfrei zu bekommen. Auch jetzt sind wieder etwa 10-12 Fische im Teich und lassen sich nicht fangen. Es scheint ihnen aber gut zu gehen, jedenfalls verhalten sie sich in keiner Weise auffällig. Eine Stunde mindestens habe ich heute am Teich gelauert um einen Fisch abzulichten. Ich habe viele Aufnahmen umsonst gemacht, denn es war so stürmisch , dass mir kein gutes  Foto gelang. 2 Aufnahmen werde ich hochladen, auf denen man  wenigstens Fische erkennt.

Eva-Maria, die Hibisken machen mir heuer wirklich viel Freude, sie haben noch immer viele Knospen.

Bisher hatte ich im Hochsommer immer ein Sonnensegel über den Teich gespannt, heuer nicht, weil ich es alleine nicht spannen kann. Mein Mann kommt aber erst in drei oder vier Wochen, dann wird ein Segel allerdings nicht mehr unbedingt nötig sein. Schatten habe ich durch die großen, australischen Gummibäume am kleinen Teich mehr als genug. Der große Teich lässt sich aber mit Bäumen nicht beschatten, deshalb möchte ich ihn auch fischfrei bekommen und halten. 

 

                                                                         

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Alexius30 (21. Juli 2016)

Hallo
Geht es den Fischen gut wie du geschrieben hast? Dann lass sie doch. Wo gibst du sie hin wenn du sie herausgefangen hast? In den schattigen Teich?


----------



## Tottoabs (21. Juli 2016)

Ich sehe das auch so, wenn die Fische die 40°C durch halten dann lasse diese doch Schwimmen. Schätze das werden zum Teil echt schöne Schleiergoldfische.


----------



## Elfriede (22. Juli 2016)

Hallo Pepsi, hallo Totto,

wohin mit den Fischen ist mittlerweile eine schwierige Frage für mich und fast nicht mehr lösbar. Früher hat mir ein Händler die gefangenen Fische abgenommen, allerdings auch nur die schönen, bunten Schleierschwänze.   Bunte Fische habe ich schon lange keine mehr im Teich. Ich kann also nur hoffen, dass der Fischbestand in meinem Teich so gering wie möglich bleibt. 

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## troll20 (24. Juni 2017)

Hallo Elfriede, ich will ja nicht unhöflich sein aber ich vermisse neue Bilder von dir. So geht das nicht. 
Ich hoffe es geht euch gut???


----------



## Elfriede (18. Juli 2017)

Hallo René, hallo Teichfreunde

meinen kurzen Bericht zur  heurigen Teichsituation möchte ich mit einigen Fotos meiner stechenden Teich-Mitbenützer beginnen, die auch Schuld daran tragen, dass meine Fotoauswahl im Moment sehr gering ist. Bitte nicht lachen, aber tatsächlich haben mich Bienen, __ Wespen und __ Hornissen bei dem Versuch einige Aufnahmen mit dem Handy zu machen derart umschwärmt, bedrängt und irritiert, dass ich das Gleichgewicht verloren habe und mit dem Smartphone in den Teich gestürzt bin. Mein  Smartphone hat das unfreiwillige Bad nicht überlebt,- es ist hinüber und alle Fotos auch.

Die wenigen Fotos, die ich auf dem Macbook gespeichert habe, wollte ich mit einigen Aufnahmen von einem neuen Smartphone ergänzen, um diesen Bericht in gewohnter Weise mit Fotos zu gestalten.

Ich habe gerade erfolglos probiert einige Fotos hochzuladen. Schande über mich!
Vielleicht klappt es in den nächsten Tagen.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## troll20 (18. Juli 2017)

Hui das hört sich ja gefährlich an.
Hoffentlich ist dir nichts passiert? So ein Smartföne lässt sich leicht ersetzen, auch wenn die Dinger so viel Kosten.


----------



## Elfriede (18. Juli 2017)

Nein, nein, nicht gefährlich, sondern eher ungeschickt von mir. Da ich immer sehr darauf achte,  keine Biene zu zertreten, bleibt meine Trittsicherheit oft von mir vernachlässigt.
Dadurch bin ich schon zweimal unfreiwillig baden gegangen, zum Glück aber ohne Kamera.


 

Diese Aufnahme einzustellen passierte eher zufällig. Ich bin trotzdem froh, auch wenn sie hier nicht richtig passt.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## jolantha (19. Juli 2017)

Elfriede, schade um die Kamera, aber es ist doch viel wichtiger, daß Dir nichts passiert ist .
Es freut mich einfach nur, daß Du wieder dabei bist .


----------



## Digicat (19. Juli 2017)

Servus Elfriede

Freue mich wieder von Dir zu lesen ...

Das ihr eine derartige Plage habt haben welche Umstände verursacht ?

Ich tippe mal auf Trockenheit.

Die vergangenen Jahre waren ja auch durch Hitze, Trockenheit und Sturm gekennzeichnet ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Elfriede (19. Juli 2017)

Hallo Anne, 
ja, ich freue mich auch, besonders natürlich über das Gefühl,- willkommen zu sein.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (19. Juli 2017)

Hallo Helmut,

ich weiß auch nicht, was mir die vielen Insekten (hauptsächlich Bienen) beschert hat. 
Ich war vor einigen Jahren noch sehr besorgt, dass die Bienen hier auf der Insel aussterben würden, da gegen den Palmrüsselkäfer sehr, sehr viel Gift versprüht wurde, sogar in meiner unmittelbaren Nachbarschaft.

Hitze, Trockenheit und Stürme haben hier, meiner Meinung nach, nicht wesentlich zugenommen. Ich vermute den Grund für die Bienenplage eher in der Trockenlegung vieler, offener Zisternen, an die noch vor Jahren Bewässerungsschläuche und Viehtränken angeschlossen waren und die wohl auch den Bienen als Tränken gedient haben. Süßwasser ist hier Mangelware, da es in der Regel nur im Winter Regen gibt und das auch nicht immer. Aus diesem Blickwinkel ist mein Teich ein Segen für die Bienen, wenn auch sehr lästig für mich. Dagegen wehren kann ich mich ohne Schaden für die Bienen leider nicht. Freiwillig werden sie mir meinen Teich nicht wieder zurückgeben, damit werde ich mich wohl abfinden müssen.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Digicat (19. Juli 2017)

Eventuell mehrere offene Trinkstellen einrichten. Alte Suppenteller oder ähnliches im Garten verteilen. Dann teilt sich vielleicht die Menge die jetzt an den Teich kommt. Man könnte sogar ein bisserl mit Zucker nach helfen. Nektar simulieren ... und später nach erfolgreicher Täuschung, den Zucker wieder langsam auf Null reduzieren.
Nur so eine Idee ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## jolantha (20. Juli 2017)

Mein Gartenproblem ist, daß es fast keine Bienen gibt. Hummeln sind reichlich da, aber Bienen 
suche ich vergeblich .


----------



## Elfriede (21. Juli 2017)

Hallo Helmut und alle, die sich für meine stechenden Insekten interessieren.

Helmut, die Sache mit verschiedenen  Trinkstellen (allerdings ohne Zucker) habe ich wochenlang probiert und getestet, leider ohne Erfolg. 
Wie angekündigt, hier einige Fotos zum Bienenthema:

 

  

  

  

Leider sind die Fotos nicht sehr gut, aber ich denke  man kann mein Problem doch gut erkennen, nämlich, nicht mehr zu wissen wohin ich ohne schmerzhafte Folgen noch treten oder greifen kann. Zum Glück reagiere ich weder auf Bienen,- noch auf __ Wespen,- oder Hornissenstiche allergisch,...aber weh tun sie trotzdem.

Schon im Vorjahr hatte ich das Problem mit den Bienen und musste den kleinen Teich und den darunter liegenden Pflanzenbereich meiden. Heuer ist es leider so, dass ich auch im Teich beim Schwimmen immer wieder Stiche abbekomme. Viele Bienen fallen nämlich ins Wasser und sehen in mir wohl einen sicheren Rettungsanker. Bei meinen Versuchen die Tiere  abzuschütteln kommt es dann oft zu Stichen.

Um die Freude an meinem Teich nicht zu verlieren, habe ich mir einen schönen Platz über dem Teich  eingerichtet, von wo aus ich Insekten und Fische gut und gefahrlos beobachten kann. Davon will ich das nächste Mal berichten.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Daufi (21. Juli 2017)

jolantha schrieb:


> Mein Gartenproblem ist, daß es fast keine Bienen gibt. Hummeln sind reichlich da, aber Bienen
> suche ich vergeblich .


...Anne, die Gelegenheit, welche bei Dir heimisch zu machen...
Entweder mit einem schönen Bienengarten oder gleich mal den örtlichen Imkerverein besuchen...
Die freuen sich immer.... Naja, ich wollte auch nur kucken...


----------



## jolantha (21. Juli 2017)

Hallo Elfriede,
da hast Du ja wirklich viele Besucher, ich würde Dir gerne welche abnehmen . 

Arne, 
eigentlich habe ich einen insektenfreundlichen Garten, inklusive Wildwuchs. 
Aber selbst __ Wespen sind keine vorhanden, und meine dicken __ Hornissen auch nicht


----------



## Elfriede (21. Juli 2017)

Hallo Anne,
ich würde Dir gerne einige Tierchen überlassen. 
Natürlich bin ich aber froh, trotz aller Probleme mit den vielen Bienen, dass der Kampf gegen das Palmensterben hier auf der Insel (durch die versprühten Pestizide) nicht auch zum großen Bienensterben geführt hat, wie von Fachleuten befürchtet wurde. 
Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## Kolja (21. Juli 2017)

Liebe Elfriede,

das sind ja mal wirklich viele Bienen. 
Was sagt denn die Gemeinde/deine Nachbarn dazu? Ließen sich nicht wieder ein paar Wasserstellen so wie früher öffnen.
Auch wenn ihnen die Insekten/Bienen möglicherweise egal sind, profitiern sie doch auch von ihnen durch die Bestäubung.
Was ist mit anderen Tieren auf der Insel, wo trinken die denn? Die Situation ist für mich hier von Deutschland aus, wirklich schwer vorzustellen.

Schade, dass du deinen Teich nicht wie gewohnt nutzen kannst.
Schön, dass du ein Plätzchen geschaffen hast, wo du dich gefahrlos wohlfühlst.


----------



## Elfriede (25. Juli 2017)

Hallo Andrea und alle, die diesen Thread noch verfolgen.

Meine Nachbarn hier sind keine Einheimischen, sie sind weder Bauern noch  Imker und sie interessieren sich auch  nicht für Bienen. Es sind Engländer, Franzosen, Schweizer, Deutsche, Österreicher und eine Amerikanerin und sie verbringen großteils  höchstens 3-4 Wochen hier auf Paros.

Wie bereits angekündigt, will ich Euch heute meinen Platz zeigen, wo ich vor Bienenstichen ziemlich sicher bin, obwohl er auch direkt am Teich liegt, wenn auch etwas erhöht.

 



      



 


Um einen guten Blick sowohl auf den großen als auch auf den kleinen Teich zu haben, mussten die Teichsimsen am Rand alle  mit Pickel und Säge entfernt werden. Diese Schwerarbeit hat hauptsächlich mein Mann vollbracht,- und sie hat sich wirklich gelohnt. Selbst bei der größten Hitze ist dieser Platz angenehm kühl. Noch fehlen mir gute Fotos von diesem Platz, der auch nachts sehr attraktiv ist. Sobald ich bessere Fotos habe, melde ich mich noch einmal zu diesem Thema.
Tagsüber kann man den Bienenflug gefahrlos beobachten und sich an Pflanzen und Fischen erfreuen. Ja, auch an Fischen, obwohl mein Teich eigentlich schon seit Jahren fischlos sein sollte, was  mir  bis jetzt noch nicht gelungen ist. 10 Fische habe ich im Frühling gezählt und seit Tagen sind nun auch Jungfischchen zu sehen. Allesamt sind Nachkommen meiner bunten Schleierschwänze. Seit Jahren aber gab es keinen einzigen bunten Fisch mehr in meinem Teich. Heuer bringt endlich einer Farbe ins Spiel, - alle anderen sind nach wie vor unscheinbar grau.
Das Wasser ist klar, so dass jeder Stein und jeder Fisch zu sehen ist.

 


     


[]188869[/ATTACH]


 


Außer diesem Fisch gibt es nicht viel Buntes in meinem Teich. Ich habe nur noch wenige Seerosen ( alte Sorten), sowie viele __ tropische Seerosen der Sorte Tina. Im und um den Teich wächst der rote __ Sumpfhibiskus, den ich vor Jahren von Werner bekommen habe.


       


       


        


 


Nun, das war's für heute,- ein erster Überblick!

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## jolantha (26. Juli 2017)

Toll , Deine wunderschönen Seerosen sind immer noch da


----------



## Daufi (26. Juli 2017)

Hallo Elfriede,
das sieht ja wirklich toll bei Dir aus! Richtig idyllisch...
Ich könnte mir aber vorstellen dass man abends dann irgendwann ohne Bienen baden/schwimmen kann?
Meine Mädels machen so ab ca.20:00 den Abflug zurück in den Stock...
Liebe Grüße, Arne


----------



## Digicat (26. Juli 2017)

Wie ist das bei Wildbienen, __ Hornissen und __ Wespen ? Arne ...

LG Helmut


----------



## Daufi (26. Juli 2017)

Da gibts doch ne Hausordnung Helmut...
Bei den __ Wespen bin ich mir nicht sicher, aber die belästigen uns eigentlich nur beim essen und trinken, weniger am Teich...


----------



## Digicat (26. Juli 2017)

Bei mir kommen die Wespe/__ Hornissen schon am Teich trinken und das nicht in geringer Anzahl. Allerdings in der Sumpfzone und nicht im tiefen Teil.
Bei Elfriede gibt es aber keine Sumpfzone soweit ich weiß ....


----------



## Elfriede (27. Juli 2017)

Ja Anne, meine tropische Tina gibt es immer noch in meinem Teich. Heuer sind die einzelnen Pflanzen  allerdings etwas schwächlich, sie haben kein so üppiges Blattwerk wie in anderen Jahren und natürlich auch weniger Blüten und Kindel. Sie brauchen dringend Dünger, aber dazu muss ich die 26 Pflanzgefäße aus demTeich heben. Ohne Hilfe ist das nicht so einfach, deshalb muss ich mit der Düngeaktion noch 14 Tage warten bis mein Mann wieder nach Paros kommt.

Ja Arne, nachts wenn die Bienen heimkehren, wo immer dieser Ort auch sein mag,  kann ich wirklich völlig ungestört schwimmen. Auch bei Sturm ist kaum eine Biene zu sehen. Nötig hätte ich hier aber meistens eine Abkühlung am Nachmittag, wenn es 35° und mehr hat.

Helmut, Deine Frage nach den Wildbienen interessiert mich auch sehr. Auch bei mir __ fliegen Bienen und __ Wespen zuerst den Teichrand und zwar vornehmlich die 5 Überläufe aus den höher gelegenen Becken an, wo es wirklich den ganzen Tag zugeht wie in einem Bienenstock,- auch akustisch!  Den Grund dafür, dass aber so viele Bienen im  tiefen Wasser landen und dort jämmerlich ertrinken,  kenne ich nicht.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## jolantha (28. Juli 2017)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Den Grund dafür, dass aber so viele Bienen im tiefen Wasser landen und dort jämmerlich ertrinken, kenne ich nicht.



Ich hab zwei Schwimminseln im Teich, darauf können sich reingefallenen Insekten retten. Ein Brett oder ein 
schwimmender Ast leisten auch gute Dienste . Der Tip ist aber auch für alle Teich - und Poolbesitzer , mit erhöhten
Rändern , rettet so manchem Tierchen das Leben .


----------



## Digicat (28. Juli 2017)

Servus Elfriede

Die Idee von Anne mit den Schwimminseln finde ich gar nicht schlecht. Könntest, wenn du schwimmst, immer auf die Seite schieben, sodas sie dich nicht behindern und als "Rettunginsel" fungieren sie ja auch. Nur was wächst bei deinen Gegebenheiten auf der Insel ?

Leider bin ich kein Bienen-Kenner. Ich kenne Wildbienen nur an Pflanzenstängel übernachtend, wie diese "Gespaltene Wespenbiene"
  

Auch diese Furchenbienen rotten sich zu einer Schlafgemeinschaft auf einem Pflanzenstengel zusammen.
  

Pelzbienen übernachten wieder in Schlaf/Brutröhren ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Aug. 2017)

Der Fisch ist richtig schön.


----------



## Elfriede (16. Aug. 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
tatsächlich hat es inzwischen eine Biene geschafft, meine rechte Hand für eine Woche lahmzulegen, - mit schmerzhaften Schwellungen der Fingergelenke. Stiche habe ich heuer zwar schon viele einstecken müssen, aber nach etwa  einer Stunde war es dann immer wieder gut. Keine Ahnung wo sich besagte Biene vor dem Stich herumgetrieben hat.

Helmut und Anne, - ich habe bereits zwei Schwimminseln im Teich, hilfreich sind sie aber nicht, da sie auch schon längst von den Bienen und anderen Insekten besetzt sind.

Totto, wie friedlich lebt es sich hingegen mit Fischen. Ja, ich finde meinen bunten Fisch auch schön. Ein weiterer fängt jetzt an sich zu verfärben, ich bin gespannt was aus ihm wird.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## jolantha (17. Aug. 2017)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wo sich besagte Biene vor dem Stich herumgetrieben hat.


Elfriede, das stelle ich hier bei uns aber auch bei den Mücken fest. Die Stiche sind viel schmerzhafter und knubbeliger als sonst . 
Mich hat eine Wespe an der Wade erwischt ( ins Hosenbein gekrabbelt ), und mein linkes Bein sah aus, als wäre es der
Zwilling eines Elefantenbeines


----------



## Digicat (17. Aug. 2017)

Elfriede schrieb:


> ( ... )
> 
> Helmut und Anne, - ich habe bereits zwei Schwimminseln im Teich, hilfreich sind sie aber nicht, da sie auch schon längst von den Bienen und anderen Insekten besetzt sind.
> 
> ( ... )



Ich glaub die Bienen, __ Wespen & Co haben bei Dir eine Oase entdeckt. Sie kommen von überall her um zu trinken und bleiben dann wegen dem vielen Nektar den sie bei Dir sammeln können.

LG
Helmut


----------



## Tottoabs (8. Juli 2020)

Elfriede schrieb:


> Ein weiterer fängt jetzt an sich zu verfärben, ich bin gespannt was aus ihm wird.


Lange nix mehr gelesen von dir. Hoffe alles gut.


----------



## Daufi (16. März 2022)

...das dachte ich, jetzt nochmal fast 2 Jahre später auch gerade...
Hat jemand mal was von Elfriede gehört?
Wie rasend doch die Zeit vergeht...:-(


----------

